#lubuntu 2011-08-01
<KM0201> bioterror, u around?
<KM0201> or anybody else smart.. :_)
<TigerCR1200> Ive installed on a laptop, and in the battery preferences have told it to go to sleep when the lid is shut or the battery is low on power. However when I shut the lid the laptop turns completely off, any help as to why?
<x29a> hi there, im using lubuntu 11.04 and wanted to know, if its possible to connect to a ftp/ssh/smb ressource with pcmanfm?
<bioterror> yes it is
<bioterror> ctrl+l
<bioterror> ssh://host
<bioterror> smb://host
<bioterror> ftp://Host
<x29a> ah, i guess just entering it in the url bar
<x29a> i was looking through the menus for a "connect to..." option just like in nautilus
<x29a> thanks
<silverarrow> my laptop has developed a tendency to freeze up slightly, and go unresponsive to online links
<silverarrow> I have lubuntu
<silverarrow> lubuntu has been working very well for months now
<silverarrow> I might have messed up somehow
<silverarrow> I have an embarresing number of browsers
<silverarrow> Opera, FF, Midori, Chromium
<silverarrow> can it cause a problem?
<silverarrow> anyone by the computer?
<silverarrow> ...summer holidays
<silverarrow> noone?
<silverarrow> daft irc
<silverarrow> do updates, installing software, using transmission file share mess up the system+
<silverarrow> ?
<silverarrow> libre office can mess up the OS?
<x29a> i wouldnt go guess programs but look at your logs
<silverarrow> hi x29a
<silverarrow> anything I can do about it, or do I have to reinstall ?
<silverarrow> I hate reinstallations
<silverarrow> I had one when 11.04 came
<silverarrow> I haven't messed too much I think, but installed libre office, tried different browsers
<silverarrow> 5 different browsers
<silverarrow> vlc is acting up to, at least with flash streams
<x29a> have you checked system performance tools what migh cause this?
<x29a> ram? cpu? gpu? hdd? thermal?
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> thans for the tip
<x29a> reinstall would be the last attempt for me
<silverarrow> yes it really should be
<silverarrow> though I have done reistallations when new versions have been launched
<x29a> thats something different
<silverarrow> I ran cpu blowfish
<silverarrow> do you know what the numbers indicate?
<silverarrow> it seems number indicate very low capacity
<x29a> no, i meant more "which system ressource seems sparse when the hickups occur"
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> I shall have to do some investigation ;- )
<riddler> hi, does anybody know where/how I can make AbiWord to view docx files? I tried searching for a plugin, even went to abiword website but all I see are the list of plugin available but not actually the d/l link. help.
<x29a> does it have an internal plugin installer?
<x29a> i dont use it, but maybe the "about" tab has "get more plugins" or something
<x29a> or via apt-get
<riddler> idk, lubuntu comes with abiword pre-installed
<x29a> i removed it ;)
<x29a> riddler: this might help you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/abiword/+bug/61902
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 61902 in AbiWord "plugin installation incomprehensible" [Undecided,New]
<x29a> seems like the process is "incomprehensible" ;)
<riddler> ahhhh so that's how I get it, thnx guys I went to Tools>Plugin
<riddler> x29a, you said you remove abiword? what Word program/software do you use? I would try libreoffice but my laptop is only 384 RAM
<x29a> libreoffice ;)
<bioterror> silverarrow, did you like aeropress? ;)
<silverarrow> does multiple browsers mess up?
<silverarrow> love it
<bioterror> no, it does it mess anything
<silverarrow> I wonder what messes up then
<silverarrow> Java will not run in Opera
<silverarrow> at least not properly, not in firefox either
<silverarrow> chromium behaves
<bioterror> install sun-java
<silverarrow> I thought i had it
<silverarrow> ...checking with package manager
<silverarrow> apparently I don't have any?=
<silverarrow> weird, because I got into my bank
<silverarrow> with a lot of fuzz
<silverarrow> I have Common CA certificates java
<micahg> gilir: hi! skaet in #ubuntu-release has some questions about lubuntu for alpha3
<gilir> micahg, thanks :)
<silverarrow> way too may java alternatives, which to choose, and I have several packages already
<silverarrow> when I check my java on the Java home page, it doesn't work
<silverarrow> ...hmm, in Chromium I get "Your Java version: Version 6 Update 22"
<silverarrow> in Opera, it sort of doesn't detect
<venerable13> hi
<KM0201> yo
<KM0201> yo
<gilir> new ISO available, for adventurous testers :) http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<gilir> I already reported several issues, be sure to check the bug tracker before reporting bugs :)
<Unit193> Sweet! Too bad it doesn't seem to work with dl-ubuntu-test-iso :/
 * Unit193 downloads
<jibel_> Unit193, version in bzr supports it but it is not packaged yet. You can get it from bzr branch lp:ubuntu-qa-tools
<phillw> yay gilir
<gilir> hi phillw
<phillw> I do wonder why I picked a REALLY bad time to ask for the 10.04.3, with everything else going on :( I'm sorry.
<gilir> phillw, no problem :)
<gilir> I'm sorry I didn't looked at it properly, it seems to have some problems :(
<phillw> gilir: there is an installable 10.04.3 available
<phillw> butn it is still a RC, not a finalised system.
<bosunschair> What is the best Remote Desktop /VNC system to use with lubuntu?
<phillw> bosunschair: which ever you prefer. Lubuntu will accept all of debian / ubuntu applications. It is for the owner of their computer to decide such things. :)
<bosunschair> I am aware of that. Is there one recommended for low hardware spec. netbooks?
<phillw> bosunschair: I'd suggest that you put that request onto the mailing list, one of the Lubunteers will most likely have experience and be able to advise you.
<bosunschair> Thank you. Phillw
#lubuntu 2011-08-02
<riddler> hey guys, any recommendation for lubuntu program/software that mounts .iso files
<stlsaint> riddler: ark or archive mounter
<riddler> stlsaint, ok thnx for the tip
<KM0201> riddler: or gmountiso.. it's deadnuts simple
<stlsaint> riddler: brasero also but yes gmount is nice
<riddler> ah alrite, ill check those out ty
<KM0201> i think i'm gonna use Lubuntu to run my headless server... i tried to setup Ubuntu Server, but I'm just not competent enough w/ CLI... I can do it in about 15-20min w/ Lubuntu
<KM0201> after i uninstalled all the apps I didn't need, installed a few I did (openssh, samba, .etc.).. the install takes less than 2gigs, completely updated.
<stlsaint> KM0201: what issues are you having?
<KM0201> stlsaint: no real "issues" i just have to google foor commands constantly while setting up, some of them work, some of them do not, so then i gotta start googling again, often coming across many of the commands that didn't work for me in the first place.
<stlsaint> KM0201: making a headless server forward a gui takes up much unwarranted resources
<KM0201> stlsaint: i guess i could disable X
<stlsaint> KM0201: which puts you back at cli :D
 * KM0201 sighs... i know
<stlsaint> solution==learn command line
<KM0201> yeah, thats a good solution, and honestly, as long as i've been using linux, i'm a little embarassed i'm not better at it than I am.
<stlsaint> :)
<KM0201> i can't believe i can get the install under 2gigs though..lol
<stlsaint> its due to my servers that i even learned command line and started preferring it over gui even on desktop installs
<stlsaint> hence i like irssi :D
<KM0201> yeah, it's just that FreeNas has upset me.. so i gotta dump it.
<KM0201> that's really all i use i tfor, is a NAS..
<stlsaint> aye
<KM0201> besides that, most of the time, GUI will not even be "logged in".. as i'll just SSH in if i need to do something.
<KM0201> it'll just be there if i ever need it.
<stlsaint> KM0201: what are your server specs?
<KM0201> 2x2tb, 1.4ghz procssor, 1.5gig of ram.
<Unit193> Wait, what's a desktop? ;)
<KM0201> like i said, it's just a NAS
<KM0201> my main pc, is 2.3hz, my laptop.. i think its a 2ghz celeron
<KM0201> i just got the laptop, about 2 weeks agoo.
<KM0201> absolutely sucks w/ 7 (i knew it would, not enough ram), but it scorches the earth on Lubuntu
<stlsaint> KM0201: yea at 1.5GB you are gonna want to take resource usage into consideration
<KM0201> stlsaint: i think it will work fine
<KM0201> if it's an issue, i'll adapt and overcome
<stlsaint> KM0201: my primary server has 32GB ram and i still run ubuntu server with no X, not even webmin! :D
<Unit193> stlsaint: Wow, nice server!
<KM0201> i've not "rolled it out" yet, i've been testing it in Vbox this week (2 virtual drives, 10gigs, 512mb of ram).. too simulate my server on a smaller scale, and i think its gonna work fine
<stlsaint> Unit193: oh yea! I it and two other servers ready for deployment for $400
<KM0201> i think i have it about perfected
<KM0201> stlsaint: i'm sure that fits your needs but for me, that is just freaking ridiculous.
<stlsaint> KM0201: oh no dude i have no need for freaking 32GB ram, it just came with the server when i bought it!
<stlsaint> even with virtualization/contextualization i still am not using 32GB ram!
<KM0201> stlsaint: i can only imagine what that cost you, and like i said, totally ridiculous for my needs
<KM0201> i was gonna buy a readyNas, but they seem a little limited, and i had all the stuff here to build one
<Unit193> stlsaint: I should get a VPS from you then ;)
<KM0201> i've been happy w/ FreeNas since 6, then i made the mistake of installing 8, which has given me nothing but issues.
<stlsaint> KM0201: see my comment above man, i got that big server that is a 2xQuad core, 2TB drives, 32GB ram, plus two other smaller servers with spare parts all for $400!!
<KM0201> and now i can't find my 6 cd, and they no longer have it for download..
<KM0201> stlsaint: wow, good deal.
<KM0201> the components are worth way more than that.
<stlsaint> KM0201: heck yea, so you are right i have no need for it at this current time but i couldnt pass up a deal like that!!
<stlsaint> Unit193: you should! :D
<stlsaint> Unit193: when i get back to the states of course!
<Unit193> stlsaint: Na, I was just kidding. I wouldn't fully know what to do with it to cover the price :P
<stlsaint> Unit193: ha, i wouldnt charge ya man!
<Unit193> Eh? Why not? You have the hardware to do it as long as you have the uptime, you can give Ubuntu folk discounts
<stlsaint> Unit193: i offered to give some space out to those who just wanted to learn linux or programming databasing etc
<stlsaint> Unit193: and you wouldnt much options like backups, reinstalls, etc as you would with a actual provider
<Unit193> jibel_: Thanks, I updated it (I wouldn't have noticed)
<w30> I got my network printer setup and I can print a test page. I don't have any lpr and any buttons to tell lubuntu to print. What do I need to install. Install lpr didn't work.
 * w30 has to go for now
<w30> I don't have any print choices in any apps and no lpr either. Adding lpr didn't fix it. What do I add?
<w30> I have <file><save>, <save as>, etc. but no <print>
<w30> I can print a test page but that is all I can print
<lxdevm> hi guys, just testing out lubuntu in a vm; gotta say i'm impressed
<w30> lxdevm, seems to be lean and mean, ha! I have just saved a useless HP Mini Netbook with Lubuntu. Worthless with XP
<w30> XP took up the whole 8.6 solid state drive, I couldn't even get word installed.
<blackcatnekonegr> Hi, what is the command for lubuntu to reinstall using online packages in terminal mode?
<lxdevm> w30: lxde seems to be a great fallback if xfce gets out of control
<w30> lxdevm, you mean feature bloat?
<lxdevm> w30: yeah, for now it's ok but i'm not sure if it will stay  that way
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, I would guess apt-get. see man apt-get
<blackcatnekonegr> blackcatnekonegr, apt-get +what?
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, I don't see reinstall but I see purge, install,  etc. remove flags
<lxdevm> w30: i'm a fan of the *bsds so hopefully xfce won't go the way of gnome
<blackcatnekonegr> alternateley, I have the image of the cd and an usb flash drive , how do I make the usb installer using only linux tools?
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, I used Ubuntu 11.4's startup disc creator and put the Lubuntu iso on a flash drive, not a cd.
<blackcatnekonegr> I do not use ubuntu 11.4, but 10.10, I need a generic tool
<blackcatnekonegr> on a way for the mounted cd image installer to boot in linux
<blackcatnekonegr> *or
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, it allows 4 gig for configuration files like printer setups and other necessary drivers
<blackcatnekonegr> the lubuntu image is less than 800 mb, the usb installer should be more than fine in a 1 gb pendrive
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, see if your synaptic has disc creator?
<blackcatnekonegr> I seem to have it, but I need a usb installer not a cd
<blackcatnekonegr> cds get screwed in my dvd drive after a few uses
<blackcatnekonegr> I only use the lubuntu disk once and it alredy gives me errors, and I had checked it for errors just after I made it!
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, not sure of the package name but the title bar application says Make Staerup Disk
<w30> Startup
<blackcatnekonegr> again, I need a tool to burn the imagine on a usb flash drive, using linux
<blackcatnekonegr> is a shame lubuntu doesnt have a usb creator for linux
<blackcatnekonegr> I can mount the iso in linux, but I cant start the installer program
<lxdevm> blackcatnekonegr: search for unetbootin in synaptic
<blackcatnekonegr> I am using ubuntu right know, any ubuntu tool that lets me make a usb flash installer so I boot fith that and install lubuntu in my other hard disk? because I dont want to waste another cd with the dvd rom that destroys cds
<lxdevm> blackcatnekonegr: search for unetbootin in synaptic
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, here ya go: usb-creator-gtk and usb-creator-common
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, see if synaptic has that
<blackcatnekonegr> please stop
<w30> this makes a bootable flash drive out of a linux iso. What is it that you want?
<blackcatnekonegr> yes
<w30> usb-creator is a .deb package so maybe it would install on Ubuntu 10.10\
<blackcatnekonegr> as I said, please stop
<w30> blackcatnekonegr, gladly done
<blackcatnekonegr> thanks
<blackcatnekonegr> will come back later to say if it worked
<blackcatnekonegr> bye
 * w30 grrrr..............
<lxdevm> he was asking the same on #ubuntu
<socratesxd> ehh
<socratesxd> what about the spanish channel?
<socratesxd> is there any?
<bioterror> make one
<socratesxd> no
<Unit193> #lubuntu-es 2
<socratesxd> no no
<socratesxd> i don't want
<Unit193> There are two people in there, don't know anything about it
<socratesxd> its me
<socratesxd> and ChanServ
<socratesxd> anyway...
<socratesxd> who has a beautiful eyecandied desktop?
<socratesxd> i want to see one...
<bioterror> socratesxd, me ofcourse! http://ricecows.org/blaergggghhh.png
<Unit193> bioterror! :P
<bioterror> ;)
<socratesxd> :P
<Unit193> Does this count anyway? http://ubuntuone.com/p/17xT/
<Unit193> (That's not my desktop or name, just a random VBox test)
<socratesxd> the composite
<socratesxd> how did you activate it?
<socratesxd> how did you enable it?
<bioterror> where's transparency?
<Unit193> That's going to be the next version of Lubuntu (Not ready yet)
<bioterror> I would probably use cairo-composite
<bioterror> xcompmgr is not that great, to be quite honest
<Unit193> Compiz ;)
<socratesxd> i think that its the default desktop when you install the os, Unit193
<socratesxd> am i right?
<socratesxd> it's cool
<Unit193> Aye, our artwork guy does well
<socratesxd> i like your desktop, bioterror
<bioterror> I like it too
<bioterror> thanks ;)
<bioterror> damn
<LostMyNas> bioterror: your desktop is to dark.. (but it lookks good)
<socratesxd> well, but talk to me about the composite
<socratesxd> has you been used xfce?
<socratesxd> i want shadows and transparency
<socratesxd> and i want a dock too
<socratesxd> :D
<bioterror> you're so demanding
<bioterror> install cairo-dock, cairo-compositing
<socratesxd> hmm
<socratesxd> cairo-dock...
<socratesxd> i wanted docky, but anyway
<bioterror> as you wish
<socratesxd> but, cairo-compositing allows to configure it?
<bioterror> you can install dmenu if you want :D
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> well, i will
<socratesxd> but when the download finish
<bioterror> https://sites.google.com/site/petertynan/dmenu-160408.jpg :D
<bioterror> good night
<socratesxd> not even i've installed it ;P
<w30> I need the lpr command; what should I install in Lubuntu 11.04?
#lubuntu 2011-08-03
<lubuntu20dash> Hello I just installed lubuntu, how I add the spell checker to pidgin?
<lubuntu20dash> And that you very much for telling me how to create an usb installer, it worked.
<Unit193> First, make sure you have   pidgin-plugin-pack   installed. Second, enable it in Tools > Plugins (or hit ctrl+u) and find it in the list. You may also need to configure it
<lubuntu20dash> Ok, I installed it, but I dont see the spell checker on the plug in list -_-
<lubuntu20dash> I am using lubuntu default Pidgin 2.7.11
<lubuntu20dash> will reset the program and see what happens
<Unit193> You need to do that too...
<lubuntu20dash> No, still not enabled -_-
<Unit193> Switch Spell should be in the list
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> anyone here?
<silverarrow> I have major trou ble with lubuntu
<lubuntu20dash> Unit193, I enabled Switch Spell, still nothing
<silverarrow> I think it is something with filesystem or something
<silverarrow> spelling in browser or word processor?
<lubuntu20dash>  spelling in in pidgin
<silverarrow> I'm not shore really
<lubuntu20dash> Hello I just installed lubuntu, how I add the spell checker to pidgin? I am using lubuntu default Pidgin 2.7.11. I have installed pidgin-plugin-pack and enabled Switch Spell
<silverarrow> I have trouble booting, I get error message "no hard drive found" or "no filesystem found"
<silverarrow> weird
<silverarrow> with a few attempts it finally boots
<lubuntu20dash> silverarrow try the live option of the cd, and see if you can read the hard disk from there
<Unit193> Do you have aspell installed?
<silverarrow> but then it keeps getting messed up, unresponsive ..
<silverarrow> I managed to boot in lubuntu,
<silverarrow> I shall try the live cd
<silverarrow> is it possible to force a disc check? for filesystem check ?
<lubuntu20dash> other option, is while online, to use recovery mode and try to fix the broken packages
<lubuntu20dash> and whatever you do DONT use autoremove, ok?
<silverarrow> hmm, is that possible?
<silverarrow> how?
<Unit193> silverarrow: Are you sure the HDD isn't going bad?
<silverarrow> no not really, but hard drive is about 3 months old
<Unit193> lubuntu20dash: Make sure aspell-en (or your lang) is installed
<lubuntu20dash> silverarrow, first make sure the computer is conected to the internet, then on the bott manager select the recovery option, then select the fix the broken packages option.
<silverarrow> under applicatons?
<silverarrow> accessories I mean
<lubuntu20dash> aspell-en is installed
<lubuntu20dash> *boot
<silverarrow> oh, an option in live cd ?
<lubuntu20dash>  silverarrow, you need to reboot, then select the second boot option before the menu times out
<silverarrow> hmm
<lubuntu20dash> silverarrow, then select the fix broken packages option
<Unit193> silverarrow: You may have the hidden boot menu, hit shift as the computer is booting
<silverarrow> this is new to me
<silverarrow> thanks
<silverarrow> ...going for reboot
<silverarrow> I have trouble with irc on my other computer, it's a mac
<silverarrow> mac are really bad for irc
<Unit193> Just need to find a client and working internet
<silverarrow> maybe the firefox addon
<lubuntu20dash> "(10:22:42 PM) Unit193: lubuntu20dash: Make sure aspell-en (or your lang) is installed, " Unit193, it is, maybe this version uses a diferent thing?
<lubuntu20dash> wait
<silverarrow> I don't get a boot option really, not automatically at least
<lubuntu20dash> I see the spell check option, gonna reset this and see what happens
<silverarrow> it goes from bios logo, straight to lubuntu
<silverarrow> lubuntu are not suppose to be crappy or unstable longterm. like for a year?
<lubuntu20dash> Thank you very much, spellcheck now works
<Unit193> silverarrow: That's why I told you to hit the Shift key as it's booting
<lubuntu20dash> All 11.x versions of ubuntu are having problems, dunno why.
<silverarrow> will retry
<silverarrow> brb
<Unit193> lubuntu20dash: Great, now you have no reason to mess up words ;)
<lubuntu20dash> true
<lubuntu20dash> bye
<silverarrow> hi again
<silverarrow> a bit embarresing, but I cannot make the reboot function work
<silverarrow> I do press enter
<silverarrow> shift button?
<silverarrow> Maybe I'm not doing it correctly
<silverarrow> I have made my self dependant on lubuntu and libre office this summer
<silverarrow> it will take too much money and effort to get a new computer
<silverarrow> ...but if I have to, I have to
<Unit193> You hit shift on boot, right? No menu?
<silverarrow> no, no menue
<silverarrow> hmm shift is not tabulator?
<silverarrow> is it?
<silverarrow> I pressed the "enter" key
<silverarrow> like line shit when writing
<silverarrow> shift
<silverarrow> sorry
<Unit193> Right under caps lock and right abocve ctrl for me
<silverarrow> maybe it has to be done at the right second, and I am too early or too late?
<Unit193> Open a terminal and type     sudo nano /etc/default/grub    You should see a line like    GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0    make it look like this    #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<silverarrow> oh, I am sorry
<silverarrow> my english could do with some improvement
<silverarrow> brb after reboot
<Unit193> If he is doing the second, he needs sudo update-grub too
<silverarrow> hi again
<silverarrow> I cannot make the boot option appear
<silverarrow> I have tried several times
<log`> hi there. im having trouble selecting which audio device to use for default playback. i inserted a usb headset and it looks in dmesg like it gets recognized ok and it loads a driver called snd-usb-audio
<log`>  but how do i tell alsa to use it
<log`> i can see the card in alsamixer
<silverarrow> it  might be a bit tricky, but I think it is mainly about checking the parameters along there, if they are on or off
<silverarrow> then press tab to mark for active or off
<log`> hmm ill goof around with it
<silverarrow> any idea on how to fixs major troubles with lubuntu?
<silverarrow> like filechecks, package repairs...
<silverarrow> I am searching on google, but are a bit unshore how to tackle the pro blem
<w30> hey people I solved my "no lpr problem" by installing cups-bsd. I don't know if it's right or not but it works.  Installing lpr would not get the job done.
<silverarrow> I'm in deep shit if I cannot fix this
<silverarrow> is file shearing  really bad for linux os?
<silverarrow> I might have to convert to machs
<silverarrow> they are suppose to be more stable
<silverarrow> and no problem computers
<w30> silverarrow, I have never had any filecheck or package repair problems with Lubuntu so I wouldn't have any experience with that.
<silverarrow> filecheck turns up every so often
<silverarrow> or is that disc check?
<w30> I have problems with machs because every problem requires money to fix them.
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> that might be
<w30> I don't have enough money, *sigh*
<silverarrow> and I never really got to now OS x or what they call it
<silverarrow> though, working on a mac comes easily
<KM0201> well, that only took ENTIRELY TO LONG!
<KM0201> lol
<w30> like Steve says "There's an app for that but each app costs $39.95 or more.
<silverarrow> though I need a lubuntu expert, even if I need to pay him
<silverarrow> or her
<KM0201> silverarrow: what do you need help with?
<KM0201> i'm far from an expert, but sometimes someone who knows what you don't, seems like an expert.
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i need a break from wanting to punch some FreeNas Dev's this weekend
<KM0201> what a train wreck that project turned into.
<silverarrow> major mess with lubuntu; hangups, unresponsive, will not recognize hard drive or file system on boot up, but will boot after a few atempts
<KM0201> hmmm, sounds like a major hardware issue.
<silverarrow> aj aj aj
<silverarrow> hard disk is fairly new
<KM0201> well, it doesn't necessarily "have to be the hard drive"...
<silverarrow> I see
<w30> KM0201, when you deep dive into something you become a vertical expert and of course something right next to it stumps you completely.
<silverarrow> perhaps I need a new laptop
<KM0201> it could be the hard drive controller, it could be the something wrong w/ the motherboard.. it could be something as simple as a SATA/IDE cable.
<KM0201> silverarrow: ah, laptop, scratch that sata/ide cable.
<KM0201> silverarrow: there's a simple check... can you boot a Live USB/CD, and it run normally (mount drives, etc..) or is it also problematic
<silverarrow> I can boot live cd
<KM0201> w30: if i were a drinker, i'd be having a huge alcoholic beverage right now.. I will never use FreeNas again after what I've been through the last 2 days.
<KM0201> and actually, i'm learning a little bit of command line being ssh'd into my file server.. so.. can't complain (although I've not took it live yet, still running it in vbox, but it shouldn't be an issue)
<KM0201> silverarrow: if a live cd boots/runs normally, this strongly suggests a hard drive issue.
<silverarrow> darn, hard  drive is 3 months old
<silverarrow> hope there is a waranty
<w30> silverarrow, are you getting any IO errors in any logs dmseg or some such?
<silverarrow> not that I know of
<silverarrow> but then again, I don't know everything
<w30> I0 errors says drive issues to me, like when I don't umount properly my attachable drives. duh
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> sorry, but where do I check for I0 errors
<w30> silverarrow,  in /var/logs
<silverarrow> hmm?
<silverarrow> all I am asking for is a laptop that boots fine, and runs trouble free
<KM0201> brb.
<silverarrow> ..how to get things stableized
<w30> /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/boot.log for a couple
<silverarrow> in terminal?
<log`> who here was it that was having problems selecting the audio device like me?
<silverarrow> I have in the past
<log`> wait that was another chan
<w30> silverarrow, yes you cat cat or less the file name in terminal or click on it in your gui file browser. some are access denied unless you gksu <file  browserz>
<w30> or gksudo
<w30> that puts your gui into admin mode so to speak
<informiloud> Hello. Wasn't there a "find files" feature in pcmanfm? I can't find it in my newly-installed lubuntu natty!
<bioterror> !updatedb
<bioterror> :(
<bioterror> !mlocate
<bioterror> !slocate
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man8/updatedb.8.html
<informiloud> bioterror, I know, but I'm looking for a GUI tool
<informiloud> I was showing lubuntu to my friend and he didn't find a way to search for files. No menu entry, no file-manager option... I think a user-friendly OS must have a find-files feature.
<head_victim> Good to see the cpu issue is resolved in 11.10, unfortunately due to rising power costs I've had to shut down my only bare metal Lubuntu installed computer. I'm only running VMs now.
<bioterror> :(
<head_victim> I can't afford to have 5 computers running 24/7 :/ So I've downsized to 3 for now, 2 desktops and a server (for me and the wife) and soon to move all the 24/7 stuff to the server so only turning on PCs as required.
<bioterror> I have router (atom 330), desktop computer, htpc (atom D525) and two laptops
<bioterror> laptops and htpc suspends when not in use
<head_victim> Yeah, this computer can do everything I need all at once, I just preferred having the dual screen, dual PC setup.
<head_victim> Going to have to go to dual screen single pc setup now :/
<bioterror> what's the matter?
<bioterror> it's ultimate
<head_victim> Still running VMs of the ubuntu+1 and Lubuntu+1
<head_victim> I found the dual PC was a better mix for my needs.
<stlsaint> phillw: can i stil use zsync with the images you posted on your site or is it still best to go with daily images from cdimages.ubuntu.com??
<stlsaint> head_victim: ^^
<stlsaint> bioterror: ^^
<stlsaint> either of you know?
<head_victim> I've never even looked at zsync sorry mate
<phillw> stlsaint: I never update the images on the server, so you'd have to use that daily's section
<stlsaint> head_victim: awesome way to keep updated daily iso changes so you dont have to keep redownloading iso's ! :D
<stlsaint> head_victim: zsync just downloads what has changed within the iso, sorta like a deb-delta :D
<head_victim> I never understood dailies, I just upgrade the alpha I installed
<stlsaint> phillw: aye ok
<stlsaint> head_victim: with zsync you can get the final release from the alpha without having to re-download...or just update your machine as you stated...
<stlsaint> head_victim: BUT....what if your machine borks... O_O
<head_victim> I guess that's one of the benefits of having a semi-reasonable internet connection
<head_victim> Only takes a couple of minutes for a CD
<stlsaint> head_victim: aye, very true, but sure is a life saver for me here when i a "good" connection for me is 23KB/sec
 * head_victim sends you some internets
<socratesxd> i know what it is, stlsaint
<socratesxd> try use torrents
<stlsaint> socratesxd: torrents are blocked
<stlsaint> head_victim: i need all you can spare lol
<phillw> the dailies are mainly used for qa - to ensure that they install. That is one of the tests required :)
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> that's bad
<head_victim> Speaking of machine borks, my 11.10 just updated and now wont boot
<stlsaint> head_victim: haha :P
 * stlsaint points at head_victim!!
<head_victim> Thank god for VMs ;)
<head_victim> Hanging after "checking battery states"
<head_victim> On a brighter note, Lubuntu 11.10 is still going strong even after updates.
<lubuntu20dash> hello, I am having some problems with firefox
<lubuntu20dash> nevermind fixed it
<jwerner> hi, has anyone experience using some special keys on an ASUS EEEPC?
<lubuntu20dash> Hello, how do I still the propietary drivers to play mp3 and that?
<lubuntu20dash> the lubuntu-restricted-extras package
<lubuntu20dash> ah right Medibuntu
<lubuntu20dash> Hello, I would like intructions to install the video driver in lubuntu and dont get errors and that
<lubuntu20dash> I am installing medibuntu right now, So I arent in a hurry
<sagaci> lubuntu20dash: you don't need medibuntu
<lubuntu20dash> I plan to play dvds
<lubuntu20dash> edit videos, make music, all that junk, so I do need it
<sagaci> doesn
<lubuntu20dash> besides I already installed it, and with all the media editing I do, it will be useful
<sagaci> cant you just use the multiverse pkg
<lubuntu20dash> ok gonna try to see sounds work in youtube now
<lubuntu20dash> now it works
<lubuntu20dash> good
<lubuntu20dash> now, if anyone has a step by step to install the nvidia driver without it ruining the display every time I use flash in a web browner, that would be great
<lubuntu20dash> *browser
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: I'm just having a dig for you... be a couple of minutes.
<phillw> are you on 11.04?
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia whilst it seems a duplicate page, it is recent and should be up to date. I use AMD, so cannot help you.
<lubuntu20dash> yeah lubuntu 11.04
<lubuntu20dash> every 11.x ubuntu version seems to have problems,
<lubuntu20dash> basicaly, if your video card is no good, skip 11.x
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: whilst not a Nvid person, I did pick up some chatter about it, but this was for older cards, IIRC, they dropped support.
<lubuntu20dash> onboard cards also don't work well on 11.x
<phillw> which was a bit of a bitch for Lubuntu, as we support 'old' kit!
<sagaci> ancient kit
<sagaci> :)
<phillw> our 10.04 is going to have 10.04.3, the dev for that is real busy and has an RC out for it. It is a case of too many requests and not enough people!
<lubuntu20dash> well, long term suport 10.4 expires in 2013
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: Lubuntu will support it as long as the kernel is viable.
<lubuntu20dash> but my card doesnt like the 96.43.19
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: let me check my emails, I know one of the guys raised this re: 10.04. I could be a few minutes, please be patient!
<lubuntu20dash> anyway, I will try 185.18.36 and see what happens. But I have to remove the generic driver first because it really causes trouble.
<lubuntu20dash> what was it called?
<lubuntu20dash> ah right its "sudo apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<lubuntu20dash> Ok, done, here goes nothing!
<sagaci> good luck
<lubuntu20dash> thanks
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: I may have been reading this.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440183 (the news, not the thread)
<lubuntu20dash> so, anyone else here uses freedos?
<lubuntu20dash> my card is not that new
<lubuntu20dash> and in fact my problems come from the closed source driver, nouveau have me very little problems
<lubuntu20dash> besides it not being able to handle 3D
<lubuntu20dash> wow
<lubuntu20dash> it looks like the driver download is going really slow
#lubuntu 2011-08-04
<lubuntu20dash> was was the limit for ext2?
<lubuntu20dash> size I mean
<lubuntu20dash> ok gonna reset now
<lubuntu20dash> Well, it works... ok
<lubuntu20dash> anyone knows a way to find out if I have any errors with the driver?
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: have a quick look at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332 If you are going to post a request, please put as much info as possible and use the Lubuntu tag, so they know you are using Lubuntu.
<lubuntu20dash> phillw, I just want a quick terminal command, to see if my video driver is having any errors
<lubuntu20dash> phillw, so far is working ok at least
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: ask on #ubuntu-beginners, one of those people may have a Nvid card
<phillw> and, yes, you are allowed on there! and even say you are a lubuntu user :P
<lubuntu20dash> the other day they have me the command here, but I dont have the log cause this is a different computer
<lubuntu20dash> here is the pastebin of my os info http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/658326/
<lubuntu20dash> how can I install supertux2? I need it to see if the 3D acelation of the card works
<lubuntu20dash> *aceleration
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: it says 2D ?  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man6/supertux2.6.html
<lubuntu20dash>  supertux2 can use 3d aceleration
<phillw> lubuntu20dash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1478928 ?
<lubuntu20dash> anyway, if supertux2 works bad, it means you card cant use 3d acelation, thats why I want to install it
<lubuntu20dash> phillw, I need supertux2, not supertux
<lubuntu20dash> anyway I will reset now
<lubuntu20dash> this is the best I have got the video card to work in ages anyway
<lubuntu20dash> bbye
<lubuntu20dash> back
<lubuntu20dash> so lubuntu can use openoffice writer, right?
<lubuntu20dash> This doc is read-only because there are too many people editing right now
<lubuntu20dash> wow
<lubuntu20dash> lately a lot of fics in ED are getting that "Too many readers" stuff
<linuxman410> just put lubuntu on my acer aspire one fast
<lubun> what is the name of the Remote desktop thing, i cant seem to find it in lubuntu
<jmarsden> lubun: to remote into a Windows machine?  rdesktop
<jmarsden> I don't remember if it is in Lubuntu by default...
<lubun> jmarsden: lubuntu into lubuntu machine
<head_victim> I can't see anything in my 11.10 VM for remote desktop
<Unit193> Remmina is the client x11vnc is the server
<bioterror> we prefer ssh! ;)
<jmarsden> lubun: There are plenty of ways of doing Lubuntu to Lubuntu remote usage... none of which are called Remote Desktop :)  Are you looking for VNC?  Or X over SSH?
<lubun> idk, i think it was vnc for ubuntu, but not sure, i want to log into my lubuntu machine at work when im at home.
<lubun> VINO??
<jmarsden> Do you already have SSH from home to the work machine?  VNC alone is relatively insecure... what will the work network admins let you do?
<jmarsden> I think Vino is a GNOME thing that doesn't come with Lubuntu.
<lubun> the work network admins? i own the place so i dont need permission if thats what your asking
<jmarsden> OK... so what level of network security do *you* think is adequate for your work environment?
<lubun> umm... idk, never thought about that, kind of a noob
<jmarsden> If you are about to poke holes in your work network firewall, you *need* to think about that :)
<lubun> i dont have anything too valuable, that particular machine doesnt have anything too crucial, except maybe my html files for my website, and i guess i log into my bank account through that computer...
<bioterror> jmarsden wants you to use ssh tunnel for your remote desktop, and probably would recommend to use knock too with keys ;)
<jmarsden> Reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC  will give you some idea of the general Ubuntu approach to VNC over SSH...
<lubun> let me go do research then...
<lubun> oh ok thnx
<bioterror> damn, I wasnt far from that :D
<jmarsden> lubun: You're welcome.
<lubun> :/ im already scratching my head but ill read on
<jmarsden> lubun: I just remembered I wrote something up about doing this with Vino specificaly in Lubuntu... see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop for that.
<lubun> i'll look at it too
<lubun> thnx jmarsden
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> i don't have a bootsplash
<socratesxd> just a blank screen
<socratesxd> how can i enable it?
<KM0201> hmm, should have one by default.
<KM0201> i think.
<phillw> socratesxd: I think you have turned it off in the grub config file
<KM0201> i never sit and watch my pc/laptop while it boots
<socratesxd> ...
<phillw> socratesxd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB 2 Splash Images covers all the things you can do with splash :)
<socratesxd> lubuntu has plyomouth, right?
<phillw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#GRUB%202%20Splash%20Images
<socratesxd> has lubuntu grub2?
<socratesxd> i not even see it at boot
<phillw> socratesxd: yes, lubuntu uses grub2 :)
<socratesxd> no no
<socratesxd> i don't a splash image for grub2
<socratesxd> i don't want a splash image for grub2
<socratesxd> i want a bootsplash for lubuntu
<KM0201> looking at the default grub (i've not modified mine) splash is enabled by default
<KM0201> socratesxd: i'm guessing, for whatever reason, your video card isn't "running' at that part of the boot process (my sisters PC does this)...
<phillw> socratesxd: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1669934
<socratesxd> plymouth-theme-lubuntu
<socratesxd> but that's already installed
<KM0201> socratesxd: try "disabling" the splash screen, and see if you get scrolling text, i'm guessing if your screen is just black, its your video card, not the OS configuration
<socratesxd> how?
<KM0201> hold on
<socratesxd> no, how to disable the splash screen
<KM0201> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<KM0201> yeah, i know.. i was looking for
<KM0201> it
<socratesxd> well... and now
<KM0201> hmm, wait, that may not be it.
<phillw> socratesxd: are you using 11.04?
<socratesxd> yes
<KM0201> yeah, what i was thinking wouldn't work...
<socratesxd> i'll try to change the plymouth theme to text mode
<socratesxd> to see...
<KM0201> yup, if it won't display text mode, then it's a plymouth issue
<socratesxd> but can you remind me how?
<KM0201> i don't mess w/ plymouth, sorry
<phillw> I have (in synaptics) plymouth, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-logo, plymouth-theme-lubuntu-text, plymouth-label, plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text and libplymouth2 installed on my 11.04
<phillw> socratesxd: I think http://www.ubuntugeek.com/plymouth-manager-gui-tool-to-change-boot-theme-and-resolution.html may be of help to you, it is a GUI for 'playing' with plymouth :)
<socratesxd> i'll see
<socratesxd> following the instructions of debian, i can't do it
<phillw> ubuntugeek has always posted up decent stuff, so it's deffo worth a try.
<socratesxd> well...
<socratesxd> i try to change the theme
<socratesxd> but i don't know how to enable the text mode
<phillw> socratesxd: soz, just got it installed (slow internet) - I'd suggest 'disable plymouth' to turn it off?
<phillw> what is your video card?
<socratesxd> S3 ProSavage DDR
<KM0201> ..
<socratesxd> a bullshit
<phillw> is it using a propietary driver?
<socratesxd> no
<phillw> try disabling plymouth and see what happens when you boot.
<socratesxd> i will
<socratesxd> i just see the button :P
<socratesxd> ok, i'll reboot
<socratesxd> it didn't works
<socratesxd> it seems plymouth is broken
<phillw> the only thing I can really dig out is a report saying that 11.04 ubuntu and that card do not work. Sorry I am out of ideas. Try asking on the main forum (use the lubuntu tag) and / or mailing list.
<KM0201> i suspected it was the video card.
<socratesxd> but...
<KM0201> my sisters pc does that (some ancient thing)...
<KM0201> but what?
<socratesxd> few weeks ago i had xubuntu 11.04
<phillw> socratesxd: try putting 10.04 onto it.
<socratesxd> and it worked
<KM0201> hmm
<socratesxd> and 10.04 works too
<KM0201> i dunno... i get a splash on my laptop and my pc "out fo the box".. my sisters doesn't, go for it.
<KM0201> socratesxd: Lubuntu 10.04?
<socratesxd> no, ubuntu
<KM0201> ok, he was ssaying Lubuntu 10.04, i do believe
<KM0201> however, why are you so concerned abou ta splash screen
<socratesxd> no...
<socratesxd> i just have wish to ask here :P
<socratesxd> xD
<socratesxd> i'm joking
<KM0201> that's fine, just can't see why this would be such a big deal
<socratesxd> at least i can joking to my friends
<socratesxd> "My pc is so fast that you can't see the bootsplash"
<socratesxd> xD
<socratesxd> now, i have another cuestion
<socratesxd> ehh...
<socratesxd> a composite manager
<socratesxd> do you know any?
<KM0201> seriously?... on Lubuntu?
<socratesxd> i've installed xcompmgr but i don't know how to config it
<socratesxd> i want translucency
<socratesxd> and shadows on the borders
<socratesxd> anyone knows about a composite manager in lxde?
<KM0201> socratesxd: given the goals of Lubuntu (lightweight, fast, etc..) you're probably not gonna find to many people using a composite manager in lxde.. but thats just a guess
<socratesxd> hmmm
<socratesxd> no, i want to use a dock
<KM0201> you don't need to use compositing to use a dock
<socratesxd> (i'm not trolling) :P
 * KM0201 is beginning to wonder
<socratesxd> with cairo-dock
<KM0201> ..
<socratesxd> i need composite
<jbicha> jmarsden: I found your work on bug 750836 if you want to get these changes into Ubuntu you have to get someone
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 750836 could not be found
<jbicha> with commit rights to see your stuff, you can do that by subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to your bug
<jbicha> personally, I post my bazaar branch and propose a merge too, I'm not sure if the Developers prefer that or can use a .dsc
<jbicha> but I think it makes the changes a lot easier to review
<jbicha> which is basically the final section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix
<Toonces> Hey guys, I'm getting a black screen on bootup when I use the nvidia-current drivers.  I have an Nvidia GForce4 440 go.  I've looked through the forums, but can't find an answer that will help me.  I was hoping to get help here because I am partially not sure what to even ask.  The black screen question has been asked many times.
#lubuntu 2011-08-05
<macabre222> hello?
<KM0201> \o/
<KM0201> 0
<KM0201> 0
<KM0201> hmm, guess he didn't wanna hang out w/ us
<phillw> KM0201: you cannot get them all :)
<KM0201> lol
<phillw> if you pop onto offtopic.. I have a link for you
<KM0201> i'm there
<KM0201> phillw: ?
<socratesxd> hey i just have a problem
<socratesxd> i tried to use another music player
<socratesxd> exaile
<socratesxd> but i get an error
<socratesxd> The configured audiosink bin1 isn't working.
<socratesxd> Audacious works well
<socratesxd> but i want exaile
<socratesxd> can someone here help me?
<phillw> socratesxd: if you are not using the music player that we use, then you need to get help from them!
<socratesxd> ...
<socratesxd> come on
<socratesxd> can anyone help me?
<KM0201> hm
<lubuntu20dash> hello, how I install the spellchecker in writer?
<jita> Somehow i have altered the configuration of my bash profile, how do i revert back to default settings without reinstalling lubuntu ?
<bioterror> which file did you edit?
<jita> i guess .bashrc
<jita> did not mess with global settings
<bioterror> if you have .bashrc, it will be used instead of /etc/bash.bashrc
<jita> I even tried deleting .bashrc but i did not get the default lubuntu color theme for lxterminal
<bioterror> that has nothing to do with lxterminal
<bioterror> bash is as hell
<bioterror> shell
<bioterror> I'm at work and I dont have lubuntu machine near me, but you should remove .config/lxterminal or .lxterminal
<bioterror> I think those are the places where it holds the configuration files
<jita> i am a python programmer, and i am going to install the fresh copy of lubuntu, should i go with alpha 3 version ?
<jita> Should all the libraries of python be ported to linux 3 kernel ?
<KM0201> jita: if you're not experienced in dealing w/ Linux probs, just install the current stable (11.04)
<KM0201> being a programmer, has nothing to do w/ it.
<bioterror> KM0201, according to this morning, he should use 10.04 :D
<KM0201> bioterror: this morning?
<bioterror> he changed lxterminals settings and was talking about bash
<KM0201> i ddnt see anything about that, but.. why would that have a bearing on using 10.04 or 11.04?
<bioterror> ;)
<KM0201> the point still stands, using a beta when you're not experienced w/ linux probs, using a beta is generally a bad idea.
<KM0201> unless you're suggesting he was using this for a sever.
<KM0201> i'll LTS my file server when 12.04 comes out.
<KM0201> otherwise its easy to just reinstall the few things i need
<faint545> anyone know how to change the font color of the digital clock in Lubuntu 11.04?
<faint545> ?
<morri> I don't
<morri> but I don't want to change it anyway so i have never tried
<morri> maybe in the desktop settings
<faint545> ive tried everywhere.
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> i saw that somewhere
<faint545> i saw this: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?t=88&f=8 but it doesnt match up to what i have..
<faint545> shoot, nvm lol
<KM0201> ?
<faint545> right click on panel > Panel Settings > Appearence > Font
<KM0201> hehe
<KM0201> i knew i'd saw that somewhere.
<phillw> faint545: thanks for that... I do recall it being asked before. I'll pop it onto the FAQ section :)
<faint545> phillw, glad i could help
<phillw> ahh... close, it was the font size they wanted to alter :/
<jita> why do i get message 'there were packges automatically installed and no longer required, do auto-remove' but when i do auto-remove the screen becomes blank when i shutdown the pc
<jita> i get this message after clean install of lubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> phillw: do you know how to disable bluetooth from command line?.. ive' got a machine freezing there on boot (nothing is plugged in at the moment), i can ssh into the machine though.
<phillw> jita: when I shutdown my pc, my screen also goes blank (along with the fan stopping). Do you mean that when you attempt to use shutdown the computer locks up, or that it does turn off?
<jita> phillw: it does shutdown, but the screen becomes blank or filled with green lines for few seconds before it shuts down
<phillw> KM0201: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9017592&postcount=5
<phillw> jita: sounds to me a splash issue, as I do not hang around whilst start up and close down 'pretty pictures' appear... I'll have a play with my VM and pay attention to it on a shutdown.
<KM0201> phillw: i just ssh'd it and uninstalled bluetooth all together (she dooesn't even have a bluetooth device).. now it's hanging at ntp (which im' pretty sure if the clock protocol).. something's not right, i'm about to start checking logs.
<jita> phillw: are you using virtualbox ?
<phillw> jita: i use the oracle thinggie :)
<jita> phillw: that splash issue could be solved by not performing auto-remove after the installation
<phillw> it is the only way I can run all the variants of lubuntu at the same time :)
<jita> phillw: what other variants you use ?
<phillw> I have 10.04, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10 available :)
<jita> lol and why would you do that ?
<KM0201> well this is weird, evvery single log file is dead empty
<phillw> jita: because people use them and each release is subtly different from the other. (10.04 is the last release to support old chip-sets, for example)
<jita> phillw: are you lubuntu maintainer ?
<phillw> jita: no, just a docs / wiki person. The devs are gentle with me :)
<phillw> KM0201: for a mis behaving system... hive off the /home onto its own partition (as everyone should) and just do a reinstall. It will work out faster than chasing around an unhappy system.
<KM0201> that'll be a pain though.
<KM0201> i never put /home ona  separate partition..lol
<KM0201> what I dont' understand.. when /hoome is ano another partition, how does the OS know to use it?.. because home is under /home/username?
<KM0201> i guss i could try it, first time for everything
<phillw> KM0201: There is a train of thought that instead of the installer asking 'do you want to make /home encrypted?' it should say... 'do you want a seperate /home area for when you mess up?'
<KM0201> probably a good idea,
<KM0201> problem is, i don't know how big to make home for her, etc..
<jita> KM0201: the benefit of havinf a separate /home partition is when you have to reinstall the OS, you dont loose your data or have to move it to another place before formatting
<KM0201> because she has all her music there, etc.
<phillw> KM0201: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<jita> phillw: how is 11.10 ? Is it usable ? the alpha 3 one
<phillw> KM0201: the root system needs a couple of GB... make /home as big as you can :P
<KM0201> hmm
<jita> phillw: is it still using the same graphical theme ?
<phillw> jita: I've been running it since 1st release... the dev releases these days are pretty solid.
<jita> phillw: any significant difference you experienced from 11.04 ?
<KM0201> thiis is gonna be a nightmare
<KM0201> its strange, cuz it worked fine yesterday
<phillw> jita: there is not an alternate iso out yet, as we move from 'in house' building to the official system there is quite a lot of work for our Head of Dev to do.
<KM0201> only thing i done, was ssh'd into it and ran system updates
<phillw> KM0201: I update my versions daily - I have not had any issues.
<KM0201> phillw: i've got 2 systems here, completely up to date, no problems
<KM0201> just trying to figure out what would have caused this, thats all.
<phillw> KM0201: it is possibly a regression, these things do happen
<phillw> but if there are no logs for why it is complaining I'm pretty stuck as to how to advise you.
<KM0201> phillw: yup, every single log file is dead empty
<KM0201> man.. id like to know what the heck happened
<KM0201> makes no sense...
<phillw> KM0201: do you have physical access to the computer?
<KM0201> yeah
<phillw> catch it at grub, and get to boot into safe mode
<KM0201> did that.
<phillw> does it boot okay?
<KM0201> no
<KM0201> hangs at the same spot.
<KM0201> lemme check it again
<KM0201> yeah, same thing
<phillw> KM0201: the only thing I can think of if it is not booting is a corruption on the file system. Can you boot into an earlier kernel?
<KM0201> tried that, no joy, same thing
<KM0201> i ran a filesystem check on it, it passed
<KM0201> brb.
<KM0201> man, wha ta riddle.
<phillw> KM0201: if still no joy, I'd use a liveCD to ensure it is not a hardware failure.
<KM0201> phillw: thats what i'm doing now..
<KM0201> everything checks out..
<KM0201> this just makes no sense.
<KM0201> oh well, i'm gonna reinstall.
<KM0201> my 30min rule has been implemented
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i just setup my laptop as a share and backed up home to my laptop, so i'll move all her crap back after i reinstall.
<phillw> KM0201: indeed, we can spend hours chasing phantoms.. when you do the re-install, make time to add a /home partition!
<KM0201> phillw: meh, no big deal... i just did a reinstall like i normally do..lol
<KM0201> phillw: whats that alternative login screen, that lets you "click" a username/
<phillw> KM0201: just get used to manually allocating and make a /home partition
<KM0201> that'll be the problem, cuz everyone in that house is to braindead to remember a username..lol
<KM0201> autologin, is unfortunately not an option.
<KM0201> Unit193: is the one who told me about it, maybe he's around
<phillw> you can go into users and set it to not ask for password
<KM0201> i know, but.. unfortunately thats not an option.
<phillw> I've seen issues about auto-login
<KM0201> i wonder, could i use the gdm login screen, w/ lubuntu?
<phillw> KM0201: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472113
<KM0201> no no, i know "HOW" to set auto login
<KM0201> it's not an option for that family (little kids tha tneed supervised on the machine)
<KM0201> there's another login window i used... that unit told me about, but i can't remember the name of it.
<KM0201> i'm wondering how difficult it would be to use gdm.
<phillw> KM0201: depends how many of the Gnome family & dependants it wishes to smuggle in as well ;)
<KM0201> i don't care about that.
<phillw> you will when the computer runs as fast as a slug through treacle!
<KM0201> LightDM! thats it
<phillw> lightDM will be in 11.10 :D
<KM0201> yeah
<KM0201> but this machine is 11.04.. :)
<phillw> just as well, as LightDM is not in the alpha 3 :P
<KM0201> lol
 * Talu waves to all "Does anyone know how to change cpu fsb frequency with the CPUFreq frontend applet or if it's supposed to be able to?
<KM0201> o/
<Talu> o7
<KM0201> hmm, thats a good one, nevver saw that!
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> i looksl ike you're throwing up a gang sign though...lol
<KM0201> unfortunately though, i don't know the answre to your quesiton
<Talu> Oh, no it's a salute
<KM0201> lol, i know.
<Talu> Not a problem, appreciate the thought regardless :)
<Talu> Also, seems the battery monitor at least on my dell 910, has the Zorin OS4 ever estimating bug, not sure if I should launch pad it
<Talu> Still, the speed is great ^^
<KM0201> hmm, i dunno, i don't do battery monitors
<Talu> So, what do you do out of interest ?
<KM0201> what do i do?
<Talu> As in, Distro stuff
<KM0201> oh, just basic home user, nothing fancy... music, movies, internet, etc.
<KM0201> phillw: u around?.. you might wanna rethhink what you were saying about sdahsu
<Talu> Ah, yeah same for the most part, been trying to find the best netbook type release for years since they discontinued my old fav Karmic
<KM0201> lol
<Talu> Well, feels like years x3
<KM0201> man this is gonna drivec me crrrazy.
<socratesxd> somebody can help me?
<socratesxd> i want to use other music player
<phillw> socratesxd: then just install it :)
<socratesxd> i've test exaile, rythmbox, bansheee...
<socratesxd> (banshee is bad :p)
<socratesxd> but i get the same error
<socratesxd> The configured audiosink bin1 isn't working.
<KM0201> hmm.
<KM0201> never heard that ojne before.
<KM0201> socratesxd: what audio player works?
<socratesxd> well... audacious works well
<KM0201> is that the exact error you get
<socratesxd> ?
<socratesxd> that means that i have to use audacious
<socratesxd> ?
<KM0201> iunderstand that
<socratesxd> :(
<KM0201> "the configured audiosink bin1 isn't working".. is that the exact error you get, or are you paraphrasing?
<socratesxd> yes
<socratesxd> that's what exaile said
<KM0201> what version of Lubuntu are you using?
<KM0201> socratesxd: ?
<socratesxd> 11.04
<KM0201> ok, open sybaptic package manager
<socratesxd> is already open
<KM0201> do a search for "gstreamer"
<socratesxd> ok, and now?
<KM0201> you should have a fairly extensive list of returns, go through, and find "gstreamer0.10-alsa"
<socratesxd> i found it
<KM0201> right click, choose "mark for installation"
<socratesxd> done
<KM0201> don't hit apply yet
<socratesxd> ok
<KM0201> look and see if "gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg" is installed
<KM0201> if not, mark it to be installed
<socratesxd> it's installed
<KM0201> then do the same for... gstreamer0.10--plugins-bad   and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<socratesxd> done
<KM0201> now restart
<socratesxd> what?
<KM0201> actually
<KM0201> wait
<socratesxd> but i have to install it first
<socratesxd> but i have to install them first
<KM0201> ok
<KM0201> wait.
<KM0201> also look for these two packages....
<KM0201> gstreamer0.10-esd
<KM0201> gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio
<socratesxd> ok
<KM0201> after youv'e got all those marked, install them
<KM0201> then restart
<socratesxd> lot of thanks!
<KM0201> ok, this *may not work*..
<KM0201> if it doesn't, come back here, i've got one more thing to try
<socratesxd> lot of thanks! KM0201
<socratesxd> it works!
<socratesxd> thanks!
<KM0201> great'
<socratesxd> someone here use conky?
<KM0201> i;ve never used conky.. you're on your own there
<faint545> anyone know how i can modify the lubuntu-default widget?
#lubuntu 2011-08-06
<faint545> http://i51.tinypic.com/2qwzaf8.jpg -- how woould i modify the current theme so that the white area matches with the background?
<stlsaint> faint545: try posting to the mailing list
<Pip_> oneiric alpha 3 hangs after starting bluetooth at boot, any ideas anyone?
<gnuvince> Is it possible to tell bash to ignore the global bashrc file and consider only my own?
<speckmade> I had this computer here running fine on the native resolution of the TFT monitor that is connected to it (that is 1280*1024) - but now it suddenly recognises the screen as being only capable of up to 856*600 or 800*600. Where does that come from?.. o.O
<itsmeagain> hello! could someone please tell me how to increase audacious or alsa priority? I installed Lubuntu on an old computer and audacious's audio playback works well only if I run it through nice -10 audacious2. I need to make this permanent. Is there a way to make audio and/or video priority higher?
<phillw> !nice
<ubot5> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<itsmeagain> phillw, Yes, I know about nice. But I was wondering if there is a way to automate this for a non-root account. I want to make audacious start with a nice lvl of -10 without asking for password. It's for my mom, so she doesn't have to enter a password every time she wants to listen to audio without hiccups.
<phillw> itsmeagain: maybe a start up script? - let me go have a dig whilst the devs are sleeping in their dungeon... speckmade I'll have a look for you on resolution, I *think* we may have to revert to good old x-config if your monitor is not being detected.
<phillw> itsmeagain: I've asked the 'gods' about it, we are held in queue :)
<jmarsden> itsmeagain: I'd set up your/her shortcut to run sudo nice -10 audacious   and then edit /etc/sudoers to allow her user to run that command with no password
<itsmeagain> phillw, jmarsden thanks! I will try that!
<phillw> jmarsden: do you want ibu in to explain (17:45:29) phillw: hiyas ibuclaw, is there a way to invoke nice for a program on boot up, instead of having to manually set it each time?
<phillw> (17:49:16) ibuclaw: phillw, /etc/init
<phillw> (17:50:12) ibuclaw: /etc/rc.local is called when switching to runlevel 2,3,4,5
<phillw> or are you in your comfort zone?
<jmarsden> phillw: I'm comfortable scripting that, but it sounds like itsmeagain has the idea and is off trying it right now anyway :)
<jmarsden> Why "on boot up"?  I though it was "when the program is started" not "has to autostart at boot" ??
<phillw> jmarsden: cheers, as it was an issue I know little of, I saught help....
<phillw> jmarsden: while you are here, could you also have a look at speckmade: I had this computer here running fine on the native resolution of the TFT monitor that is connected to it (that is 1280*1024) - but now it suddenly recognises the screen as being only capable of up to 856*600 or 800*600. Where does that come from?.. o.O
<phillw> I'm just moving our little dragon to a new home :)
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, phillw this solution is just fine! although, I initially wanted to increase all audio/video priority, but I think that would be harder. Would a real time audio configuration as for -rt kernels help? or is it better using nice?
<phillw> itsmeagain: myth have a tuned kernel
<speckmade> phillw: you know - it was detected at first - everything fine then!.. :-/
<jmarsden> itsmeagain: That depends partly on what the problem with your audio is (or was)... Using rt is preferable if it helps out on your machine, because then it is in place for all audio not just for one program (audacious).
<jmarsden> speckmade: What changed between when it worked OK, and now?
<jmarsden> Ah... wife says breakfast is ready... I'll be back later once I have eaten :)
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, exactly. well, being a 766Mhz 640Mb Ram old thing, browsing chrome would make audio suffer. could this be fixed globally by rt?
<itsmeagain> ps i don't care if my mom waits for an hour to load her homepage as long as the background music doesn't suffer.
<jmarsden> itsmeagain: I'd say RT it is worth trying, but no guarantees how well it will work for you.  Try it and see.
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, thanks. I will.
<IAmNotThatGuy> itsmeagain, IAmNotThatGuy :D
<jmarsden> I was thinking of doing /nick IAmTheOtherGuy  :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol :P
<hosoka_> hello, is there anyone who can advise me how to play streaming media via Chromium using the Gnome Mplayer ?
<Pisagor> hello
<Pisagor> when i try to open some link in folder (for instance, when i click on browse c: drive on wine menu) my lubuntu doesn't really open it in a file browser like pcman or nautilus. It does open it in web browser
<jmarsden> Pisagor: Which version of Lubuntu are you running?  This is a bug in one of the xdg utilities that has been fixed recently, I think.
<Pisagor> i think i am using the recent version
<Pisagor> i am not sure, i have downloaded it aproximately 1 month before
<jmarsden> Pisagor: Open a terminal, and tell me what     lsb_release -d    outputs
<Pisagor> ubuntu 11.04
<Pisagor> it says
<jmarsden> OK, fine.
<Pisagor> am i hopeless ?
<jmarsden> Can you cause the problem without using Wine?  (I am running Lubuntu in a virtual machine and do not want to install wine to test it)
<Pisagor> how can i test the same problem without using Wine ?
<jmarsden> No, first I need to duplicate the problem, then I can hopefully find a way to fix it for you...
<jmarsden> Well, if you open folders in pcmanfm do they always open OK?
<Pisagor> yes they do
<jmarsden> ah.  If this is Wine-specific, it is not the problem I was thinking of.
<Pisagor> when i start browsing in my hdd with pcmanfm or nautilus - it never leads to somewhere wrong
<jmarsden> OK.  I suggest you open a bug report in Launchpad and describe exactly how to duplicate the problem, step by step.  Then hopefully someone (maybe even me) can look at it.
<Pisagor> okay
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, could you please tell me why audacious2 works at high priority if I run "sudo nice -10 audacious2" from a terminal, but works the same crappy way if I changed the shortcut to run the same command.
<jmarsden> itsmeagain: I'm not sure... if you run it from the .desktop file and then use top to look at the process, is it actually running with the raised priority you expect?
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, if ran from .desktop it has 20 in top, while if ran from terminal it has 30.
<jmarsden> So it didn't really do the nice -10, it seems.  Are you sure you are running it from the changed .desktop file and that you changed the right part of the .desktop file??
<itsmeagain> /usr/share/applications/audacious.desktop   and changed the Exec= part
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, oh, sorry, the values were jumping around. both times they are 30, BUT when ran from .desktop it breaks audio if I do anything else. When ran from lxterminal, it keeps playing flawlessly no matter what I do.
<jmarsden> That doesn't seem to make sense, but OK... time to try using an RT kernel instead, perhaps :)  I can help increase audacious priority... seems like that is working... why it sometimes stutters your audio is a different thing :)
<itsmeagain> I just don't get why when ran from terminal, leaving the terminal window open, it works perfectly.
<stlsaint> jmarsden: fail again on lubuntu A3
<stlsaint> jmarsden: had to redownload for third time, am trying now
<jmarsden> itsmeagain: I can't explain what you are seeing, but you are running in a different environment when running from shell as opposed to a .desktop file.  from the shell you have already run your .bashrc and so on, so tyour set of environment variables is different, for instance.
<jmarsden> itsmeagain: WHy that matters to audacious2 is... a different question.
<jmarsden> stlsaint: It "just works" here for me.  Did you verify the md5sum of the downloaded ISO?
<itsmeagain> jmarsden, thanks for the help. have a nice day/evening/morning! :)
<Algot> Just downloaded lubuntu for testing on old laptops. Noted that the heading link at the top of right nav at lubuntu.net is broken. Link in paragraph does work.
<jmarsden> Algot: I know... I tried changing it and the CMS for lubuntu.net doesn't want to keep my change to that link... I don't know why!
<jmarsden> Algot: BTW the standard place to go for Lubuntu is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu  see the /topic of this channel
<Algot> Bye
<stlsaint> jmarsden: i checked first one but not last one
<jmarsden> stlsaint: It's usually quicker to check an md5sum than to redownload a 700+ MByte file :)
<stlsaint> yea yea
<phillw> jmarsden: I did really try to update lubuntu.net, but even with help, I have not managed to alter the link :(
<ma5t3rw1tt> I have a quick question that could possibly be answered rather quickly. I have searched on how you restart X. Lubuntu is not letting me restart X with the CTRL+ATL+BACKSPACE, is there something I need to change?
<jmarsden> ma5t3rw1tt: Yes but you didn't stay around long enough for me to find it for you ...
<KM0201> jmarsden: do ynou know how i would make a shortcut to my NAS on my desktop?
<phillw> jmarsden: some we win, some just wander off.... very annoying :)
<jmarsden> KM0201: Not off the top of my head, but it shouldn't be hard.  You want a shortcut to a mounted filesystem, I assume.  So (once the filesystem is mounted) you just need a shortcut to /media/mynasfilesystem/ (or wheterever it was that you mounted it).  Right?
<KM0201> yes
<KM0201> but i can't figure out how to make a shortcut.
<jmarsden> I don't use them, but I think that would be a .desktop file that opens pcmanfm on the relevant directory... let me play a bit...
<KM0201> jmarsden: hmm.
<jmarsden> Yes, if you run   pcmanfm /media/mynasfilesystem      it opens pcmanfm at that directory... so just create a mynasfilesystem.desktop file that does that.
<jmarsden> It's easier to just use a bookmark inside pcmanfm, but that assumes you know to open pcmanfm first :)
<KM0201> well lol, yeah i know how to use pcmanfm
<KM0201> lemme try that
<jmarsden> KM0201: So open pcmanfm, navigate to the relevant place and click Bookmark and then Add ... job done :)
<KM0201> well crap, nw my nas drive isn;t wanting to mount
<Numn> i got a problem with the mouse thing their you edit the speed of the mouse
<Numn> anyone?
#lubuntu 2011-08-07
<KM0201> riddle me this:  My NAS, I can access the samba share no problem at all.  I can reboot the NAS 50x, no problem... Give it a second, and I can get right back on my shares... the second I reboot my Laptop (running lubuntu 11.04).. i can't access the share... i can browse to it, then I get failed to retrieve list from server, specified location is not mounted, but when i ssh my server, the location is mounted
<KM0201> nobody?
<KM0201> strangest thing ever, i know
<KM0201> surely Unit193 or bioterror has an idea.. :0
<jmarsden> KM0201: Can you access the shares using smbclient from the command line, instead of all the GUI stuff?  if not, what error(s) does it output?
<KM0201> jmarsden: mysteriously, after like 20min, it just came online.
<KM0201> go figure.
<KM0201> i'm trying to figure out whats going on, cuz that doesn't make sense.
<jmarsden> If the browse master for a windows workgroup is a Windows machine, it can take 15 mins or so to sync up... not sure if the NAS would act as a browse master or if Lubuntu is doing that.
<KM0201> i know the server is online, cuz i can ping it, ssh it, etc.. but i just can't access the share.
<jmarsden> Troubeshoot windows name resolution and the whoe SMb browsing stuff.
<jmarsden> s/whoe/whole/
<KM0201> Connection to host failed (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)     -- but i can browse the share right now.. and i just ran that command.
<KM0201> lol
<jmarsden> "bad network name"... yup.  SMB name service and browse lists...
<KM0201> smb name service?
<jmarsden> I'm not likely to troubleshoot that stuff for you on IRC for fun... I work with that stuff in the week :)
<jmarsden> netbios names of machines, etc.  WINS or the broadcase name resolution or whatever you have set up.
<KM0201> , i understand
<KM0201> just doesn;'t make sense though
<KM0201> jmarsden: the output of /usr/bin/smbclient -L (ipaddress) gives me this..  session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE   but i can browse/use the share right now
<jmarsden> KM0201: The NAS may be set to now allow anonymous enumeration of shares... lots more to try, like -W workgroupname and -U and so forth...
<jmarsden> s/to now allow/to not allow/
<jmarsden> man smbclient, and read the Samba docs for a while...
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> hmm, interesting you say that.
<KM0201> brb
<KM0201> hmm jmarsden you're on to something htere, i had guest said to "yes" in smb.conf  when i changed that to NO, and required a username/password, it worked
<jmarsden> KM0201: I'm in #ubuntu-server too :)
<KM0201> yeah, i didn't know that.. sorrry.. :)
<jmarsden> if I am around, I am pretty much always in #ubuntu-server.  I've been involved there way longer than I have been involved with Lubuntu.
<Unit193> I would guess because Lubuntu hasn't been here as long as ubuntu-server ;)
<jmarsden> Well, partly.  I wasn't involved with Lubuntu when it started, either...
<KM0201> this is just perplexing
<zachleigh> hi everyone....i have a crash problem and im wondering if their is a fix
<jmarsden> zachleigh: You'll need to provide a lot more details than that before anyone can do more than 'wonder' with you... :)
<zachleigh> every time i select the wallpaper mode "fill with background color only" x crashes
<zachleigh> ive triggered it with apport on but it doesnt seem to be catching it]
<jmarsden> zachleigh: Ah, known issue in the utility for setting that.  You can create a wallpaper with one color and use that as a slightly silly workaround...
<zachleigh> ok....just wondering if it was known
<zachleigh> thanks
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> I was forced to reinstall lubuntu
<silverarrow> I chose lubuntu over windows 7
<silverarrow> and xp
<silverarrow> I'm not shore how smart that is
<silverarrow> anyone using lubuntu regularly ?
<ubuntu> hi]
<DeadEnd> Any problems if I copied  /home from Ubuntu 10.04 to a fresh Lubuntu 11.04 install
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> When hard drive seems to have broken down, what to do in a crisis?
<silverarrow> I have an external harddrive USB connected
<IAmNotThatGuy> DeadEnd, contents of the home wont affect if you didn't copy the hidden files too
<IAmNotThatGuy> silverarrow, please explain further
<DeadEnd> IAmNotThatGuy: Yup I did include .hidden so I guess I will carry over a lot of crud
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: first boot on a liveCD/USB to be cetain to have a stable systemem
<DeadEnd> But will it break anything
<silverarrow> I am on a live lubuntu CD now
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: then make a SMART diagnostic of your disk
 * silverarrow googeling SMART diagnostic
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: then if nothing appeared, a fsck of the different partitions
<silverarrow> I did a reinstall of lubutu, and booting went wrong,
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: before that, try to mount your disk and verify that every data on the disk has been backuped
<silverarrow> The harddrive is fairly new; I think I need to have it checked  before I go bac k to the store and complain
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: what makes you think it was the drive then ?
<silverarrow> someone told me it seemed like hard drive failiure
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: what did you mean when you said "booting went wrong"
<silverarrow> at first when hard drive was all new, lubuntu installed fine, no problem, it worked fine for about two months
<silverarrow> then I get these weird hang ups, booting begins to get slower
<silverarrow> suddenly booting fails
<silverarrow> I get "no hard drive found" " " no operative system found"
<silverarrow> then I get annoyed
<avelldiroll> ok
<avelldiroll> "two months" means it is not a new drive anymore
<silverarrow> then today I did a reinstallation of lubutu, it failed, grub fuzz
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: is everydata on this disk backuped elsewhere ?
<silverarrow> I see, however there is a one year warranty
<silverarrow> yes, at least the important stuff
<avelldiroll> ok so we will cut the chase, download the UBCD, boot with it, select the diagnostic tools ad hoc for your disk and check the disk with the manufacturer tool
<avelldiroll> if the diagnostic reveals a failed disk, ask for a refund/exchange should not be a problem
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: UBCD: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com
<silverarrow> thanks
<semitones> hey you guys
<KM0201> sup
<semitones> i know I should know this by now, but if I want to put ndiswrapper on a computer with no internet
<semitones> where can I download the deb files
<KM0201> semitones: i've never used ndiswrapper, but if i recall, ubuntu puts them on the live cd (so all you need, is the live cd, and the drivers you need)
<semitones> nevermind I found them here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#Installing Packages (With Internet access on another computer)
<semitones> I don't have a live cd
<KM0201> oh ok.
<semitones> but copying those on usb should be easier anyway
<KM0201> well, download one.. :)
<KM0201> eh, maybe.
<semitones> I've been booting from usb a lot these days
<KM0201> well, live cd/live usb.. same thing
<semitones> less waste :P
<KM0201> those .deb files are on the "live ISO"
<Numn> why cant i rename things in the menu?
<bioterror> becouse menu reads information from  /usr/share/applications/
<Numn> so if i want to rename things in the menu but not one the original files?
<bioterror> you have to modify .desktop file
<bioterror> or create another one
<Numn> how do i do thaT?
<bioterror> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<KM0201> menu editing, is one thing i think lxde could do a little better on
<Numn> why cant i delete xpad and its telling me that lubuntu-desktop is being deleted too?
<KM0201> Numn: lubuntu-desktop is likely a meta package (at least it is in ubuntu)... so it's not really gonna uninstall lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> Numn: why don't you just uninstall xpad? (or do you just not want it in the menu?)
<Numn> i dont need it :)
<KM0201> so ust uninstall it..
<KM0201> sudo apt-get autoremove xpad
<Numn> yea, but its keep telling me its going to be deleted?
<KM0201> whats gonna be deleted? i just uninstalled xpad, and it said nothing about lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> Numn: http://pastebin.com/2mYHM0fq
<Numn> kind of wierd cus i tried deleting it in synaptic and its telling me that i told you :)
<Numn> not purge?
<Numn> i got this
<Numn>   apt-clone archdetect-deb btrfs-tools cryptsetup dmraid dpkg-repack hwdata
<Numn>   libatkmm-1.6-1 libcairomm-1.0-1 libcheese-gtk18 libdebconfclient0
<Numn>   libdebian-installer4 libdmraid1.0.0.rc16 libglibmm-2.4-1c2a
<Numn>   libgnome-desktop-2-17 libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a libpangomm-1.4-1 libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
<Numn>   localechooser-data lubuntu-desktop ndiswrapper-common python-pyicu rdate
<Numn>   reiserfsprogs xpad
<KM0201> purging it, doesn't remove the program
<KM0201> it purges its settings (to my knowledge)
<KM0201> Numn: do this, type "sudo apt-get remove xpad" in a terminal, then pastebin exactly what the terminal says
<KM0201> just pastebin the whole terminal
<Numn> yea, then i want deleting something i wont settning for it
<KM0201> don't paste it all here.
<KM0201> no..because you have to confirm the remove with "Y".. if you don't hit y, it's not gonna uninstall
<Numn> are they not any pastebin in ubuntu?
<KM0201> just use pastebin.com.. for cryin out loud.
<Numn> haha
<Numn> ok
<Numn> i dont want to fuck up my computer
<KM0201> watch your language.. you're not gonna screw up anything, if you don't actually uninstall it.
<KM0201> it won't uninstall, unless you hit Y
<KM0201> there's no way, lubuntu-desktop, depends on xpad... it's just completely ridiculous.
<KM0201> i just uninstalled xpad, and nothing at all came up about lubuntu-desktop
<Numn> idk. but its telling its removes too..
<Unit193> It's fine to remove lubuntu-desktop, it's just for installing Lubuntu and if it's gone that's ok
<Unit193> I don't have it anymore
<KM0201> that's what i've been trying to tell him.
<KM0201> !info lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> hmm
<Unit193> !metapackage
<ubot5> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.24 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<ubot5> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<KM0201> eh, i was close.. :)
<Unit193> sudo apt-get purge    will uninstall
<KM0201> will it? i thought it just removed configurations
<Unit193> Nope, I use it to remove unwanted programs
<KM0201> hmm
<Unit193> man apt-get and go down to purge
<Unit193> "purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)."
<KM0201> Unit193: hmm, i'll have to remember that
<Numn> hehe sad i cant delete a single app :(
<KM0201> Numn: whats sad, is you can, you just won't
<Numn> cus i wont unistall anything the system rely on
<Numn> its like remove somethhing from a reicipe
<KM0201> Numn: you're not removing anything the system relies on... if the system still relied on something, it would not uninstall it
<KM0201> Numn: that's a horrid analogy
<Unit193> KM0201: Have him run the uninstall with --no-act so it WON'T uninstall ANYTHING
<KM0201> Unit193: he won't even use a pastebin the way i told him
<Unit193> And just pastebin it
<KM0201> Unit193: not wasting my time on it anymore, you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink
<KM0201> Numn: my point...  http://pastebin.com/zBHZPYhf
<Numn> KM0201: ok, 1 time i deleted something i couldnt use ubuntu later on happen for me
<KM0201> read it, understand it
<KM0201> Numn: i have a hard time believing that, but.. whatever
<Numn> ok?
<KM0201> Numn: like i told you, pastebin the results of sudo apt-get remove xpad   or i'm just gonna assume you're trolling
<KM0201> nthing gets removed till you hit "Y" it just shows what would be removed if you hit Y
<Numn> trolling what's that?
<Unit193> Numn: Try this (It will not uninstall ANYTHING at all) sudo apt-get remove xpad --no-act |pastebinit
<KM0201> Unit193: i doubt he has pastebinit installed
<Unit193> KM0201: Heh, when did I make you install it anyway? :D
<KM0201> lol, naa, i've had it installed forever, handy tool
<Numn> can i use purge instead?
<KM0201> purge for what?
<Unit193> Numn: Sure
<KM0201> i guess if purge makes you feel better... but it essentially does the same thing as remove
<Numn> lubuntu-desktop* xpad*
<Numn> its in swede so i dont think you understand it :/
<Numn> swedish*
<KM0201> so did you uninstall it?
<Unit193> Numn: That's fine
<Numn> yep
<KM0201> ok
<Numn> but it told me that lubuntu-desktop is deleted and all these things i show above in the text is no longer needed :S
<Unit193> What things are no longer needed? Can you pastebin them?
<Numn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/660763/
<KM0201> OH NO!
<Numn> -.-'
<Numn> Oh, no wat?
<KM0201> it uninstalled those packages!
<KM0201> (i'm kidding)
<Unit193> KM0201: That's not exactly nice
<Unit193> Numn: I don't have most of those
<KM0201> Unit193: well.. i was just kidding.. his system didn't start smoking i'm sure.
<Numn> lol i wanted to ger rid of one single app i got the whole system to my knees
<Numn> get*
<KM0201> Numn: so what did you uninstall to do this?
<Numn> what you told me?
<KM0201> xpad?
<Numn> yea your instructions
<KM0201> you uninsalled xpad, and it rendered your sysem useless?
<KM0201> no, you said before, you uninstalled something, and it rendered your system uuseless
<Numn> yea it was before i used lubuntu, but i think is the same thing for the whole buntu
<KM0201> well, if it was ubuntu, thats fine.. what package was it you uninstalled?
<Numn> for what? i used xubuntu then it happend, but i think still i gonna get the same thing in lubuntu
<KM0201> ok, then xubuntu... you said you uninstalled a package, that rendered the system useless.. what package did you uninstall that caused this.
<Numn> cant remember
<KM0201> Numn: ?.. so.. i just wanna mak esure i understand this correctly
<KM0201> you apt-get remove a program from Xubuntu, it removes, and apparently removes some other packages, and renders your system useless, and you can't remember which package caused this?
<KM0201> i would think i would wanna remembre what package i removed, so i didn't remove it again.
<Numn> right, but think was something about the desktop. cus always pops up
<KM0201> Numn: unless you actually removed the desktopp package.. ie.. apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop... that's about the only thing that would have caused what you're describing.
<KM0201> and then you're system really wouldn't be "useless" (might appear that way to a newb though).. it would just be a CLI system only.
<Numn> i can tell that i used synaptic
<KM0201> the system would still be fine, you could either reinstall xubuntu-desktop, and it would reinstall all the apps, etc..
<KM0201> or you could install another desktop (ubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, etc.)
<KM0201> i duno Numn... strange is all i'll say
<Numn> i use lubuntu right im just wanna get rid of some of the apps not the whole desktop
<KM0201> Numn: unless you actually remove "lubuntu-desktop" (the package, not the meta package) you should be fine
<Numn> i dont know which but it keep telling me its get rid of that to if i remove xpad.. but let me see if something speciel happends after i reboot
<KM0201> ok
<Numn> KM0201: lol nothing happned.. got rid of xpad lets if not happening then i deletes other
<KM0201> Numn: well, thats a relief.. :)
<Numn> its kind of weird that i have the desktop.. but it told me to being deleted.. kind of wierd..
<Numn> now its deleted its if wanna install xpad if i want myself install lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> Numn: if you wanted to install xpad, just sudo apt-get install xpad (or use synaptic) any thing it needs, it will call for and install automatically for you
<KM0201> you don't need to do it manually
<Numn> yea, but if want to install lubuntu-desktop again.. xpad is being installed
<KM0201> Numn: why are you trying to install lubuntu-desktop?
<Numn> cus maybe is need then its installed from the beginning?
<KM0201> what you removed, was a metapackage, not the actual package "lubuntu-desktop".. which if you try to apt-get lubuntu-desktop (or use synaptic) then yes, it will install install xpad again..
<KM0201> Numn: noo.
<KM0201> !metapackage
<ubot5> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<KM0201> it will get replaced when its needed
<KM0201> and it will be removed when its not.
<KM0201> thats what a "package manager" does
<Numn> what do you mean exacly?
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> you said you tried to reinstall lubuntu-desktop... right?
<KM0201> you're confusing "lubuntu-desktop" the meta package... with "lubuntu-desktop" the actual package.
<Numn> yea in synaptics.. and for me before install it including installing xpad cus i remove it i tihnk :S
<Numn> yea i think so.. i think the name comfuse me. or i dont really know which is which?
<KM0201> that didn't make any sense at all.
<KM0201> well, you're not gonna reinstall the meta package... so don't worry about that.
<KM0201> and if you search synaptic for "lubuntu-desktop"   you'll see it's already installed
<KM0201> so.. why would you install it again?
<Unit193> Ok, the metapackage lubuntu-desktop makes it easy to install Lubuntu the flavor from a minimal install and isn't really needed to keep Lubuntu the flavor
<KM0201> Unit193: but i think part o the confusion, might be, that if you "uninstall" lubuntu-desktop"... it'll remove lubuntu-desktop (the gui)
<Numn> i thought that
<KM0201> least i think it does
<KM0201> maybe it doesn't.. cuz i just looked, and lubuntu-desktop is not installed on my system
<KM0201> i dunno.
<KM0201> Numn: all i can suggest at this point, is don't worry abou tit.
<Unit193> KM0201: That's what I said, you don't need to keep if after the flavor is installed
<Unit193> I no longer have it installed either
<szczur> lubuntu-desktop just depends on other packages. You can safely remove it, because it doesn't provide anything
<KM0201> Unit193: yeah
<szczur> except those dependencies
<Numn> haha, i thought it would the the main package for lubuntu
<Numn> uninstall*
<KM0201> no
<Numn> i hope im not missing something important.
<KM0201> Numn: the only thing important you're missing, is Xpad... and you wanted to remove that (so its not important).. all that other stuff you removed, aptitude / synaptic, knew it wasn't needed anymore, probably because of something else you uninstalled, so it removed them also.
<KM0201> Numn: if you sudo apt-get autoremove    that will remove any package on your system, that is no longer needed.
<Unit193> KM0201: sudo apt-get purge lubuntu-desktop is also ok to do (Just did it in my VM)
<Numn> yea but meta package are not really important? then already is a main package
<KM0201> Unit193: right (i figured it was since removing it is also ok)...
<KM0201> Numn: exactly.
<KM0201> Numn: lookk at it this way...
<Numn> im trying to understand what the main thing is so i dont go throught this again
<KM0201> Numn: if you wanted to install "gnome" on your current box.. you could either go through, and try to find all the gnome apps, etc.. and spend hours looking for them.
<KM0201> Numn: or... you could "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"   ubuntu-desktop, is basically going to require everythig you will need, to install a normal, ubuntu desktop (gnome)...
<Unit193> Unity ;)
<KM0201> that's right.. unity.
<Numn> so its kind lika a scale on the real thing right? if i remove lubuntu i remove all Lubuntu kind of apps removed right?
<KM0201> yup.
<Numn> thx. was the thing i needed to hear :)
<KM0201> !faq
<ubot5> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> hmm, not the one i wanted
#lubuntu 2012-07-30
<surt> Hello! I have installed Thunar to manage my files, when I try to mount drives and devices it asks for the root password with the command: "Authentication is required to mount the device".
<surt> My parter uses my PC while I'm away and she doesn't know my password, so I can this be fixed at all?
<Phiscribe> bada bing
<Unit193> Did you have a support question?
<Phiscribe> no
<silverarrow> does swap kick in automatically when needed, or does it have to be activated some how, flag set in partition manager or somthing?
<Oe_eden> Ive started using lubuntu and love it: clean, mean & fast but I have the same question as these guys:
<Oe_eden> http://lubuntu.net/blog/development-1204
<Oe_eden> window snap anyone?
<smile> hi :)
<Oe_eden> hi :)
<Oe_eden> and the logo... it isnt very pretty imho
<Oe_eden> this is funny though :) http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#What_is_the_LXDE_logo_supposed_to_be.3F_An_evil_sorcerer.27s_hand.3F
<smile> :p
<smile> ^^
<smile> Oe_eden: good luck adapting it to your modern needs ;)
<Oe_eden> i have low needs so that wont be a problem :)
<Oe_eden> btw does anyone know the reasoning with not bundling vlc as the default mediaplayer?
<bob_> hey i have a problem
<bob_> i want to dual boot lubuntu
<bioterror> then you dual boot :-)
<bioterror> what's the problem?
<bob_> but windows me is installed
<bioterror> oh gawd
<bob_> and then i have to drag a line to seperate two partitions
<bioterror> Support for Windows Me ended on July 11, 2006
<bob_> but i dont know what part is windows and what part is lubuntu
<bioterror> why?
<bob_> do you know what part is lubuntu (the left part or the right part)?)
<bioterror> usually it should tell you which is which
<bob_> that is my problem i have already installed ubuntu on my netbook
<bob_> and when i did that it did tell me
<bob_> but now i install lubuntu it didn tell me
<bioterror> probably it just does not understand this windows me
<bioterror> as it's more than ancient
<bioterror> if you have a real reason to keep quite badly outdated microsoft windows on your computer, then dual boot
<bioterror> but I would not hesitate for a moment to just use whole disk
<bob_> i have still software that i use a lot on my windows me profile
<bob_> if i drag the line as far as i can to the left the left part is 12,3 gb and the right part is 28.6 gb
<bob_> if i drag the line to the right as far as i can then the left part is 36,4 gb and the right part 4.4 gb
<bioterror> does it tells you filesystems?
<bioterror> like Fat32 or NTFS
<bob_> no it doent
<bioterror> if you look for examples, mostly the one on the left is current
<bob_> ok
<bob_> i have to go but thanks a lot
<bob_> i will think about earesing my whole hard disk
<bob_> and sorry for my bad english
<bob_> bye
<bioterror> it's not an bad option
<bioterror> :-)
<zleap> hi
<zleap> if you open file manger in 11.10 and then unmount a mounted device does it close the whole window ? and should it
<holstein> not sure about lubuntu 11.10, but i have seen different behavior from differnt OS's ..sometimes, i see an error message about the resource being busy or missing
<holstein> zleap: what is it doing? and what would you like it to do?
<zleap> when i say unmount a partition or device the whole window closes
<zleap> i would expect it to just indicate its unmounted, (arrow symbol appears when mounted)
<holstein> zleap: the device is gone, so thats one option that isnt bad
<zleap> but should the whole file manager window close
<holstein> zleap: lubuntu and LXDE is designed to be light, leaving some "conveniences" out
<zleap> ok
<holstein> zleap: it doesnt bother me that it closes like that
<zleap> ok np i was asking to make sure its meant to do that
<holstein> zleap: im sure you can have it revert to /home
<zleap> ok
<zleap> i will look in the preferences
<holstein> zleap: :)
<zleap> i have a 2gb ram system,  so its just better than using unity
<sasi> hey
<sasi> I was doing a dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<sasi> https://raw.github.com/gist/3208765/487de40902f4462a22fd27e3b3f22a404f02d38e/gistfile1.txt
<zleap> ok
<sasi> Can anyone please explain the errors..
<zleap> not sure is there anything here that can help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/apt-get-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg-returned-an-error-code-944303/
<bioterror> sasi, apt-get -f install
<bioterror> what would yoda say :D
<sasi> what's  -f for?
<zleap> fix i think
<zleap> man apt
<sasi> I just tried dist-upgrade again
<sasi> eading package lists... Done
<sasi> Building dependency tree
<sasi> Reading state information... Done
<sasi> Calculating upgrade... Done
<sasi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sasi> it won't do anything
<sasi> I did an update before
<bioterror> then it's there
<sasi> no
<sasi> lsb_release -a
<sasi> No LSB modules are available.
<sasi> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<sasi> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<bioterror> :D
<sasi> it's supposed to be 12.04 no?
<bioterror> why you did not use: sudo do-release-upgrade?
<sasi> I was not aware of that,, what's the difference?
<bioterror> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<sasi> btw I'm having to do sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up && route add default gw 192.168.1.1 eth0
<sasi> to get ethernet to my modem.
<sasi> How I do it automatically?
<sasi> with  a GUI.
<bioterror> networkmanager should do it automatically if you tell it to use dhcp
<bioterror> as it's set by default
<sasi> Do I go to "Network connections"?
<sasi> Because DHCP is already set in a Wired connection there
<mrfre> this is great
<mrfre> i cant see my cursor
<mrfre> any help? i know its there, the icons react and i can get to taskbars but i cannot see the cursor itself
<mrfre> why is it every chat room i get on nobody responds
<mrfre> ...
<VanKush> hello, please what exactly happens when Lubuntu asks me to file a crash report?
<VanKush> I cannot access the report content somehow and it fails to obtain privileges from gksu, and thus I somehow get the same request to file a crash report anytime I start LXDE
<wxl> VanKush: it collects info, searches for dupes, and if it finds none, tries to file a new report on launchpad
<wxl> what version?
<VanKush> 12.4
<wxl> so let me get this straight:
<wxl> 1. you start up
<wxl> 2. when the desktop is up, you see the dialog
<wxl> 3. if you click on report details or whatever it fails to give it to you (what happens exactly?)
<wxl> 4. if you let it file the report it asks you for privs
<wxl> 5. when you enter the privs it doesn't seem to do anything? what exactly happens again?
<VanKush> 2. an onscreen display with cancel/file bug button displays, afaik there is no possibility to review details
<wxl> can you get a screenshot of it?
<VanKush> 4. gksu dialog opens, blacking out the rest of screen. I enter my pwd and the screen flickers half a second (probably some irrelevant xorg issue) and then nothing else opens
<VanKush> ok, let me restart
<VanKush> the bug in merit is probably a nonextant bluetooth hardware and a failure of bluemon applet, which has been removed and purged already. The bug call is quite likely a tens of reboots old
<souliaq> Lubuntu 12.04 32 bits: When I change the resolution in "monitor settings" (to a lower resolution), this changes well, but When a window is maximized, this keep the "layout" of a bigger resolution. It means a big part of window is outside of the visible area. Restart is not working.
<VanKush> how can I comfortably file the screenshot?
<wxl> VanKush: well comfortably i don't know :) but just posting to smoe image host will suffice
<VanKush> give me a lead please
<wxl> imageshack.us
<wxl> souliaq: not ignoring you, just don't know what to tell you
<souliaq> ok, in google I can't find the same problem, but I tested this in two real computers and multiple VM, the problem always are the same.
<VanKush> wxl: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/88/201207302206501366x768s.png/
<VanKush> nothing, just a request and two buttons
<wxl> ok souliaq see if this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Workarounds#Screen_resolution_is_wrong.2C_no_matter_what_I_do
<wxl> and if not, then you may want to try tweaking with xrandr/arandr https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wxl> nice kitty XD
<wxl> and if you click on report problem then it asks for privs VanKush ?
<VanKush> it's my lady's ideapad
<wxl> suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure, excuses, excuses
<wxl> ;)
<VanKush> yes, a gksu displays. after entering a password, nothing happens
<wxl> what is the result of `lsb_release -a` ?
<VanKush> No LSB modules are available.
<VanKush> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<VanKush> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<VanKush> Release:        12.04
<wxl> well that's good
<wxl> i question this because the bug reporting tool changed recently and so that sequence seems old
<wxl> have you updated the system recently? if not, you should
<wxl> what is the result of `apt-cache policy apport` ??
<wxl> should be >2.0.1-0ubuntu5
<wxl> if not it needs updated
<VanKush> http://pastebin.com/8QXQTjNB
<wxl> yeah you have the precise-updates version so that's good
<wxl> VanKush: do you have anything in /var/log/apport.log?
<wxl> or anything in /var/crash/
<VanKush> apport.log.1 is positive with some jul\28 entry
<VanKush> apport.log is negative
<wxl> hm maybe pastebin .1
<VanKush> $ ls /var/crash
<VanKush> _usr_bin_blueman-applet.1000.crash
<VanKush> _usr_bin_vlc.1000.crash
<VanKush> _usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_colord_colord.103.crash
<wxl> ah ha, oh ho
<wxl> what are the dates on those?
<wxl> any rfom today?
<VanKush> apport.log.1 relates to the colord
<VanKush> yea, the blueman I mentioned. at 19.55 the log was created. I removed blueman an reconfigured initrd, and cancelled the bug report from KDE, where it has not popped out since
<VanKush> i mean, now it is 22.28 in slovakia
<VanKush> and like 5 reboots have passed
 * wxl grumbles something about bluetooth
<VanKush> wut?
<wxl> did you blacklist the bluetooth modules? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Disable_Bluetooth
<wxl> oh, bluetooth ALWAYS seems to be a problem.
<wxl> …and yes, i realize you said you removed it
<VanKush> I have removed it from initrd, and uninstalled the app. There is no more crashing, but it attempts to file the bug all again
<VanKush> no longer under KDE, but still in LXDE
<wxl> i'd give it a shot (the blacklisting)
<wxl> it can't hurt
<souliaq> wxl: xrandr/arandr resolve this problem partially, because when I restart, the problem comes again.
<wxl> VanKush: you might want to try moving that .crash report
<wxl> THAT may be the key!
<wxl> …which if it is, will solve a problem i've had
<VanKush> wxl: a brilliant cheeze, will try
<VanKush> btw, my lady just got offended by your disregard for the kitten on the wallpaper...
<wxl> i LIKE the kitty
<wxl> ;)
<VanKush> yea, I'll try to forward that one
<wxl> souliaq: not having used either before i'm not sure if they're permanent or not. assuming they're not, you can make them autostart https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<wxl> btw souliaq i suggest the latter methodology for what you're doing
<VanKush> if she feels offended, I'm the one to take the bullet regardless of the culprit
<VanKush> ;]
<wxl> oh well, then, by all means, let her think what she wants XD
<VanKush> brb reboot
<VanKush> wxl: I applied both things and now I don't know which one fixed the issue :(
<VanKush> yet it is fine now ofc :)
<wxl> aw poo
<wxl> well at least you're fixed XD
<VanKush> and the bluetooth blacklist also fixed some resource error in Pacman
<wxl> ah cool
<VanKush> translated to small words, thank you :)
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> you fixed, too, souliaq ?
<wxl> cuz my tummy's rumbling and i think i'm going to grab a snack
<VanKush> g'nite & keep up the good work
<wxl> thx VanKush take care
<wxl> pet the kitty for me XD
<souliaq> I going to resolve this with that, but is in fact a lxde problem, that must be solved.
<souliaq> thanks.
#lubuntu 2012-07-31
<leszek> hi
<smile> hi :)
<tramm> does lubuntu software center work for anyone? for me "Install Packages" button is always insensitive and I cannot install anything.
<tramm> someone told me it could be because of language settings... anyone non-english using lubuntu software center?
<tramm> unicode problem it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-software-center/+bug/1031346
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031346 in lubuntu-software-center (Ubuntu) ""Install packages" button insensitive" [Undecided,New]
<Jeredd> Is there a MAC clone feature for lubuntu 12.04 like ubuntu 12.04?
<bioterror> what?
<Unit193> Don't know what "like Ubuntu 12.04" is, but you can install a mac changer.
<Jeredd> In Ubuntu, you can edit your connection and declare a clone MAC address if you need to spoof a different card. There doesn't seem to be an "Edit Connection" feature in Lubuntu
<bioterror> I wasnt sure are we talking about mac address as in hardware address or Macintosh computers
<Jeredd> Unit193: So I'm going to need to get something third party? It's not baked in like with Unity?
<bioterror> you can do it with ifconfig too
<Unit193> I've never used Unity, I don't know what "like Unity" is.  There is a setting in nm-applet though, in the trey.
<Jeredd> I'm not seeing it as an option in nm-applet but I'll just script it with ifconfig, thanks
<Jeredd> and Unity is Ubuntu's default desktop
<bioterror> if you have /etc/network/interfaces , you can add there: hwaddress ether 01:02:03:04:05:06
<Unit193> (I  know what unity is, just haven't used it)  Right click > Edit Connections > Wireless/Wird > Edit > There
<tramm> I am preparing a localised Lubuntu derivative under https://launchpad.net/estobuntu project and I am thinking that I need to remove Lubuntu Software Center, because it has too many bugs to be usable.
<tramm> I am also thinking of replacing Chromium with Firefox, since their need for resources is almost the same (Firefox seems to be even better in some cases).
<tramm> I am also thinking that maybe LibreOffice is still better choice than Lubuntus default office apps, although it needs more resources.
<tramm> Any comments of suggestions?
<tramm> of=or
<Unit193> LSC is preference, I personally don't like those application types, Firefox 15/16 seems less resource heavy, and much more so with more tabs, but xxxterm remains the best.  Libreoffice while being more compatible with microsoft office, is quite a bit heavier than the current default.
<wxl> it took me a while but i'm convinced chromium is 100% better than firefox
<wxl> and as a die hard libreoffice user i've found abiword to be sufficient unless i'm dealing with some document produced by some super new version of microsoft's crapware
<wxl> and by sufficient i mean WAY faster
<Unit193> But, the version selected to be in the LTS is a poor choice.
<tramm> I used Abiword a lot about 7 years and it was fine. Using Abiword in Lubuntu 12.04 now is sluggish, even typing and moving the cursor in text is slow. Don't know if it's just refreshing too much or whatever it does.
<tramm> What about opening Powerpoint presentations in Lubuntu?
<tramm> Isn't this a must?
<tramm> And about LSC, I have reported two bugs today and one of them is a critical one. Cannot install any software which has dependencies. Unicode problems. I really cannot recommend it to users like that.
<tramm> And Firefox busts Chromium in my case too. I tried to use latter for weeks, but when I had many tabs open, it started stalling and crashing. Firefox has never done it. It may get slow, but I can always recover by closing tabs.
<tramm> Unit193, as far as I know, Lubuntu has no LTS release.
<Unit193> Correct, but the repo is the same.
<foolinsd> hi, i was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction regarding requesting a feature for the alt.iso - adding support for iso-scan/filename script that is found in the livecd.iso
#lubuntu 2012-08-01
<DiFish> hi!
<DiFish> I am a bit confused about this
<DiFish> A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MB of RAM. Desktop CD should not be used to install on systems with less than 1 GB of RAM. Please download the alternate ISO.
<DiFish> ^ quoted from the lubuntu wiki
<DiFish> what did the wiki mean by desktop cd should not be used to install on systems with less than 1gb RAM?
<DiFish> and where is this alternate iso?
<DiFish> :)
<bioterror> 196 is the limit for graphical installation
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<bioterror> Alternate install CD
<bioterror> you can search for that
<DiFish> ah
<DiFish> I have 256
<DiFish> MB
<DiFish> so its fine?
<bioterror> it should be fine
<DiFish> btw I used xubuntu desktop to install as well
<DiFish> I am assumuing lubuntu is friendly on hardware side compared to xubuntu
<DiFish> is it correct?
<DiFish> I got a PC with 1.6ghz amd and 256mb ram
<DiFish> :)
<DiFish> tootai: hello!
<DiFish> bioterror: thanks for the help :)
<kino1> Здравствуйте ,я решил уйти с виндовс поставил lubuntu пока доволен
<kino1> Hello
<kino1> Тут кто нибудь говорит по русски???
<silverarrow> is someone using libre office?
<silverarrow> I have changed default language, and cannot make spell check work
<silverarrow> It was originally us english but not any more
<setman> Hi all. Is there any software (gui) to configure keyboard shortcuts ?
<setman> I began with lubuntu 2 days ago :/
<bioterror> who needs one when you can easily modify lubuntu-rc.xml ;)
<setman> too hard
<DiFish> hello again!
<DiFish> I am trying to install lubuntu 12.04
<DiFish> during the "copying files" progress after a while the desktop goes blank
<DiFish> only the busy cursor remains and the hdd as well as the installation media shows no activity
<DiFish> is this normal?
<DiFish> happens exactly after the screen where it says LXDE is a lightweight and fast.... one with a cartoon in the screenshot
<DiFish> happens at that spot everytime
<DiFish> :)
<DiFish> anykind of help would be great
<Gosy> Hello everyone
<DiFish> Gosy: Hi
<Gosy> I have a quick question here to ask
<DiFish> no one seems to be active atm, but ask away anyway
<Gosy> I was thinking of installing Lubuntu for the first time ever, even as a linux distro, i've never ever used linux before.
<zleap> iam sort of
<DiFish> and?
<DiFish> zleap: hi
<zleap> hi
<Gosy> I'm just curious. I have an old laptop that i'm going to do it on, but i've lost all my drivers for it
<DiFish> umm linux doesn't need seperate drivers
<Gosy> How does drivers work in linux based OS?
<DiFish> if it does,it'll find itself
<DiFish> ^
<Gosy> Ah, that's quite nice to hear actually
<zleap> best thing to do is perhaps boot a live cd  or usb stick and see if it picks stuff up i guess
<DiFish> ^
<DiFish> that is a good advice
<Gosy> Think i have to go with an usb stick
<Gosy> since my cdrom wont work :|
<Gosy> Another question
<zleap> ok
<Gosy> How does it work to play moveis in Lubuntu
<DiFish> VLC?
<Gosy> Is it depended on how my gfx card is ?
<zleap> yeah vlc
<DiFish> linux is kind of mac
<zleap> how old is this laptop
<Gosy> almost a year or so. I've experiencing alot of lags on it. It's a Asus Notebook with Win Starter.
<Gosy> When i bought it, it said that it "CAN" play up full HD movies, but last time i tried a 720p movie, it lagged and my whole screen went green
<DiFish> interesting
<DiFish> RAM?
<DiFish> ^
<Gosy> 2gb
<DiFish> great! you have enought to run almost any linux distro
<DiFish> *enough
<Gosy> Yeah, but i want to try to run the most lightweight OS as possible
<Gosy> I really want to enjoy watching movies on it, but has really never happend
<DiFish> lubuntu, elementaryos, slitaz,peppermint os are all examples of light yet beautiful ones
<DiFish> the lightest but not so welcoming ones are puppy slax etc
<Gosy> I'll try out Lubuntu first then. Now over to how on earth to make a lubuntu boot usb ^^
<zleap> startup disk creator
<DiFish> universal usb installer
<DiFish> ^
<zleap> Gosy, are you using linux atm
<DiFish> no he says he got win7 starter
<zleap> ok
<Gosy> No zleap. This is my main pc
<zleap> ok DiFish i may have to let you explain how to make usb start up disks using windows
<Gosy> My laptop uses win7 starter as DiFish stated.
<Gosy> But the pc i'm currently typing from is using win7 64 pro
<DiFish> Gosy: google for universal usb installer
<Gosy> Allright
<DiFish> or goto pendrivelinux.com
<DiFish> there download universal usb installer
<Gosy> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ ?
<DiFish> yep
<DiFish> ^
<Gosy> Installing it now on the usb
<DiFish> ??
<Gosy> I really hope i can change to boot from usb on my laptop
<DiFish> wait did you download the lubuntu iso from the lubuntu.org?
<Gosy> Yes
<DiFish> kk
<Gosy> :)
<DiFish> so select "Lubuntu 12.04 Desktop" from the dropdown list
<DiFish> select browse and select that iso
<DiFish> choose the appropriate usb(better to format it beforehand)
<Gosy> Yup, done that
<DiFish> once it says complete
<Gosy> Yes?
<DiFish> just reboot and get into bios(usually by pressing esc,alt+f~,del buttons)
<DiFish> select the boot sequence to first start with USB-HDD
<Gosy> Aye, will try that now, just a sec
<DiFish> ^
<Gosy> Couldn't see the option to boot from my usb stick, but silly me, forgott to plug it in hehe
<zleap> oops
<DiFish> zleap: think anything about mine problem?
<DiFish> zleap: going blank during copying files
<zleap> hang on
<Gosy> Ah damn, my bios on my laptop doesn't support to boot from a usb stick
<DiFish> hello Hirsch
<Hirsch> hi
<DiFish> :)
<Hirsch> how do i install lubuntu within a running live system via terminal?
<Hirsch> i think there was a command to do this
<Hirsch> but i cant remember my first lubuntu installation
<DiFish> Gosy: its not direct usb hdd
<DiFish> you need to look aroudn where it list hdd
<DiFish> there you'll find usb hdd
<DiFish> ^
<Gosy> Aye, was tinkering abit and found it :)
<DiFish> kk good luck
<DiFish> :)
<Gosy> How much RAM do i need to install the 64-bit version
<DiFish> no idea about that
<DiFish> does your CPU support 64bit?
<Gosy> I do know that i need a dual-core cpu
<Gosy> which this laptop has
<DiFish> not every duel core is 64bit
<Hirsch> 64bit and ram < 4GB makes no sense
<DiFish> ^ right
<DiFish> Gosy got 1GB
<Gosy> No i have 2gb
<Hirsch> 32bit
<DiFish> o.o
<Gosy> I'm thinking of upgrading it to 4gb to be honest
<Hirsch> you only need 64bit to use all your ram if its higher than 4gb
<Gosy> So where do i go for installing Apps on the Lubuntu? Like vlc and such
<DiFish> app center
<DiFish> ^
<Gosy> I'm trying out the "Live" lubuntu at the moment
<DiFish> just like ios,android,mac etc
<DiFish> syster>app center
<Gosy> Can only see a place called "Lubuntu Software Center"
<Gosy> is that it ?
<DiFish> yep
<DiFish> you found the right one
<Gosy> Wow.. this really runs smooth on my laptop .. really amazed now
<DiFish> :)
<DiFish> lubuntu has your fav google chrome aka chromium
<DiFish> dang!
<Gosy> Yeah i saw that, and was really happy about that it's pre-installed
<DiFish> I think I'll just make several partitions and try installing in each one in turn to see if I can skip that blank screening
<DiFish> :(
<Gosy> DiFish:  : x86 means the 32-bit, right?
<DiFish> yep
<DiFish> x86 =32bit x64 = 64bit
<DiFish> I have a laptop running 64bit win7 ultimate
<Gosy> That means i'm using the 64-bit on my laptop at the moment. Should i DL the 32bit instead or it doesn't really matter which one i install ?
<DiFish> no awesome improvements, just a faster power drain
<DiFish> Gosy: if you have less than 4gb 32 bit is awesome
<DiFish> else 64 bit if you wantto cross that 4gb boundary
<Gosy> But does it really improve on longer life on the battery if i install the 32bit instead?
<DiFish> kind of, in case of windows it does significantly
<DiFish> and 32 bit in some cases look faster imo
<Gosy> Nah, talking about Lubuntu atm :=
<Gosy> :)
<DiFish> same I suppose I was on elementaryos
<DiFish> moving to lubuntu now
<Gosy> Okey, that means i have to re-create the installing-usb stick hehe :p
<Gosy> When i install Lubuntu
<Gosy> does my previous install of the Win7 Starter get removed?
<DiFish> umm depends
<Hirsch> Gosy: you have the choice in the installation program
<DiFish> you get an option saying install beside windows
<Hirsch> keyword: parallel installation
<DiFish> just select that
<Hirsch> Gosy: if you are not familiar with linux you can install it in windows with a .exe installer ;)
<DiFish> give hdd to lubuntu option makes total use of the hdd so you lose winny the pooh
<Hirsch> and handle linux like a windows program
<Gosy> Nah, just remove win permanently, i rather install a fresh win xp on it later if that is required of me
<Hirsch> it gets a full os
<Hirsch> AAAA
<DiFish> ^ battery size?
<Hirsch> Gosy: rule #1
<Hirsch> first install windows then linux
<Hirsch> or windows will overwrite your mbr
<Gosy> We dont talk about Lubuntu :o ?
<DiFish> lubuntu = linux
<DiFish> so we are on the topic
<Gosy> So , if i would like win xp, i should install that firstly and afterwards lubuntu ?
<Hirsch> yep
<DiFish> only if you want to have win xp besides linx
<Hirsch> lubuntu recognises windows and installs parallel to windows
<Hirsch> windows is blind and eats your lubuntu
<DiFish> ^ racism
<Gosy> Wow, why haven't they done something about that on Microsoft :|
<setman> DiFish : you said "you've enough ram to run almost any linux distro". Got 3Gb but kde is soooo sloooowwww and gnome3 too
<DiFish> Microsoft =  we rule the universe
<Gosy> It's really common nowadays that you have double-OS
<DiFish> linux = we are happy with sharing, come get some cookies
<Gosy> I wish i knew how everything worked in Linux, i wouldn't be using win for sure
<Hirsch> Gosy: theres wine
<Hirsch> its an application
<Hirsch> it runs windows *.exe
<Gosy> Ah sweet!
<Hirsch> but no games
<Gosy> Can i use that on lubuntu also?
<Hirsch> or well some games :P
<Hirsch> Gosy: yep
<Hirsch> excel/word/etc is working fine :P
<Hirsch> but why should i use them
<DiFish> office.live.com has the whole office system free
<Hirsch> there are similar free programms wich are fully compatible to win files and native linux programs
<Hirsch> firefox/flash/java etc everything is availaible as linux version
<Hirsch> nearly everything
<DiFish> everything
<DiFish> well just get used to it
<DiFish> after a while you'll love it
<DiFish> there are no more antivirus to guard your usb pains
<DiFish> I was win xp fan
<DiFish> but later elementaryos was awesome but it lagged a bit
<DiFish> so moving to lubuntu
<Gosy> Yeah!
<DiFish> what?
<Gosy> I really like Lubuntu
<DiFish> good
<DiFish> linux has come a long way since 1998
<DiFish> its as good as mac and better than windows
<Hirsch> i thin win is better than mac
<DiFish> mac> windows
<DiFish> linux ~ mac
<DiFish> they share the same core anyway
<Gosy> Let's say i install and overwrite my currently win7 starter edition, and decide later on that i also want win xp on it. Does my lubuntu installation get removed when i install the win xp ?
<Hirsch> no but the bootloader
<Hirsch> i advise you to install windows first
<Hirsch> then you dont have to manage problems etc
<DiFish> Gosy: best option, install xp, wubi to install lubuntu
<Gosy> aw man, how am i suppose to find a decent 32bits win xp now , AND another boost-usb disk
<DiFish> all happily ever after
<Gosy> What's wubi?
<DiFish> its a windows program to install linux beside windows
<Gosy> But how am i suppose to install drivers for my laptop on windows. As i said before, i dont have the drivers cd left for it, even if i had, my cdrom wont work haha
<Gosy> problem after problem.
<DiFish> install linux like a program
<DiFish> you can uninstall linux like anyother iwndows program if you don't like it
<DiFish> that easy
<Gosy> But will it work as a fully installed OS?
<DiFish> sure
<DiFish> why not?
<Gosy> No idea, i dont know how linux works so, it sounds abit wierd that you install a full OS via an .exe file in windows hehe
<Hirsch> Gosy: try it
<Hirsch> its really good for beginners
<Hirsch> wubi installer
<Hirsch> 5MB or so
<Hirsch> its really easy
<DiFish> Gosy: wubi is already there in your usb stick
<DiFish> the one you used to boot live
<DiFish> :)
<Gosy> Hmm ok
<Gosy> finally, installing windows 32 now, so i can install lubuntu :|
<Gosy> DiFish:
<Gosy> you there ?
<bipul> lubu, hi :d
<lubu> hello
<bipul> lubu, nice to see you.
<lubu> yes
<Gosy> hiho
<bipul> Hi Gosy
<lubu> hi Gosy
<Gosy> So if i have double-OS installed on my laptop
<Gosy> how do i force my laptop to boot Lubuntu as first "OS"
<Gosy> choice.
<Gosy> no1?
<wxl> Gosy: GRUB should default to the lubuntu install unless you installed the other OS after
<Gosy> prefect timing lol
<Gosy> i was just about to install lubuntu now
<Gosy> i just installed winxp 32
<wxl> there ya go
<wxl> but if you want to tweak this or other GRUB settings https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<wxl> might want to check the partitiioning btw
<wxl> typical install is to split the drive in two
<Gosy> damn
<Gosy> didn't partition it when i just recently installed win
<wxl> what i mean is lubuntu will take care of it
<wxl> but if you just let it run it will split it in two
<wxl> you may prefer it to be more like 40:60 or whatever
<Gosy> I don't really care how much it splits for the windows, since i wont be using it unless it's really necessary for me to do
<wxl> well if you let it run, it will give 50% of your drive to windows
<wxl> if you don't plan on using windows much, you might want to give it less
<Gosy> but wxl : when i'm installing Lubuntu now, is it going to boot from it whenever i hit up my pc ?
<wxl> should default to lubuntu
<Gosy> Allright, i'll ask more here as i'm about to install it now
<wxl> you might enjoy this https://launchintolinux.wordpress.com/2012/04/04/installing-lubuntu-a-step-by-step-guide-to-dual-booting/
<Gosy> just conf my usb stick :p
<Gosy> Sweet, thanks man
<wxl> np
<Gosy> that's really helpfull
<smile> bye! :p
<Gosy> for some strange reason now
<Gosy> my laptop wont read my usb-stick
<Gosy> and just loads winxp
<bioterror> how did you make that usb stick
<Gosy> from universal usb installer
<bioterror> I would prefer just dd
<Gosy> ah okey , well i made it work now
<Gosy> i re-did the usb stick
<bioterror> good
<Gosy> and now it works
<Gosy> had to conf the bios again
<Zippa> Hi
<Gosy> damn
<Gosy> i followed the steps you gave me wxl
<Gosy> but i think i did the partition part wrong
<Gosy> gave lubuntu 50gb and win 250 :|
<wxl> um
<wxl> yeah
<Gosy> there isn't any way to reverse this is there
<wxl> well you can grow/shrink partitions
<wxl> of course you always risk mucking up the hard drive but my experience has been that that risk is minimal
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<Gosy> i will prolly fail
<Gosy> but i'm going to take that risk and try to learn something out of it
<wxl> good idea
<wxl> if you fail, you just reinstall
<wxl> no big
<Gosy> aye
<Gosy> thx for the help tho, much appriciated
<wxl> np
<Gosy> this is so sweet
<Gosy> lubuntu is running so smoothly
<Gosy> it's incredible
<wxl> Gosy: that's what it do XD
<Gosy> unbelievablely smooth when browsing and watching a movie
<bioterror> you dont seem watch 1080p l5.1 movie ;)
<bioterror> +t0
<bioterror> to
<Hirsch> does lubuntu have software-centre installed by default?
<Unit193> It has the Lubuntu software center.
<Hirsch> o.O)
<Hirsch> well i am using an old lubuntu version
<Unit193> !info lubuntu-software-center
<ubottu> lubuntu-software-center (source: lubuntu-software-center): Utility for browsing, installing, removing applications on Lubuntu. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.5~bzr135-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 87 kB, installed size 687 kB
<Hirsch> i installed it before lubuntu was an official *buntu
<Hirsch> and installed software-center instead
<Hirsch> whats the difference between lubuntu-software-center and software-center
<bioterror> another one is lubuntu orientated :D
<bioterror> guess which one :D
<Hirsch> mh let me guess... ^^
<Hirsch> well i thought about updating my whole lubuntu system
<bioterror> you should do it :-)
<Hirsch> but i have fear that my wifi card config will be lost
<Hirsch> and it was hard to get it working under lubuntu
<Hirsch> never kill a running system
<bioterror> configuring GNU/Linux operating system is best thing what you can do wearing pants on
<Hirsch> and my openbox.conf is so modified that it looks like gnome
<Hirsch> dothey stay compatible
<Hirsch> ?
<bioterror> should stay
<Hirsch> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-software-center
<Hirsch> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<Hirsch> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut
<Hirsch> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen... Fertig
<Hirsch> E: Paket lubuntu-software-center kann nicht gefunden werden
<Hirsch> my lubuntu is too old
<Hirsch> and i dont have time to add/search fo new ressources :P
<bioterror> and it speaks romantic language
<Hirsch> well thats german :p
<zleap> what version u using
<Hirsch> uh
<bioterror> Hirsch, lsb-release -cd
 * zleap is updating debian on rasp pI
<bioterror> I ordered a case for pie, but never got the unit itself ordered yet, as they dont support paypal
<bioterror> how they can mess up a thing like that
<Hirsch> Linux version 2.6.38-15-generic (buildd@aatxe) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu4) ) #64-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 17:18:17 UTC 2012
<Hirsch> i get the message i have "ubuntu 11.04" installed
<bioterror> around that release the development of lsc started
<Unit193> It's in 12.04 by default, and will be for 12.10 as well.
<Hirsch> hij bob_
<Hirsch> ok
<bob_> i have installed lubuntu today but now i have a problem.... if i plug in my adapter now my laptop will not charge
<Hirsch> should be a laptop problem
<bob_> does anyone know a solution for that
<Hirsch> not a lubuntu problem
<bioterror> you could say that's a problem
<Hirsch> turn off the pc and see if it will charge
<bob_> if my pc is turned off it will charge but when itś turned on it won charge
<bioterror> sounds quite weird
<Hirsch> have you modified the bios battery settings by accident?
<bob_> no i am sure i didnt do that
<Hirsch> bob_: dual boot
<Hirsch> ?
<bob_> dual boot??? what do you mean?
<bob_> but you have dont know if what i can change so my laptop will charge again?
<bioterror> bob_, and your laptop is?
<bioterror> brand and model, thanks
<bob_> packard bell nav50
<bioterror> bob_, is the battery hot?
<bob_> No, it isnt hot
<bioterror> that's not that common netbook :P
<bob_> hm
<bioterror> it could be a dead battery or something
<bob_> i will try to put linux on it again
<bioterror> but if it worked earlier on another OS, then hard to say why it'äs not charging
<Hirsch> do you installed it with 'notebook' option?
<Hirsch> if that still exist
<Gosy> what a great change to switch to lubuntu
<Gosy> never have to look for "free" antivirus
<wxl> don't say never
<Hirsch> Gosy: should i tell you something?
<Gosy> Yes sure
<wxl> Gosy: this will be surprising to you i think https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<Gosy> wxl: why are you such a party-pooper :(
<LordOfTime> and this is why IT Security precautions are always necessary
<LordOfTime> COMMON SENSE!  FIREWALLS!  THE BASICS (minus antivirus)
<LordOfTime> failure to comply is </doom>
<Hirsch> Gosy: i had a virus in linux
<Gosy> What sort of a virus Hirsch
<wxl> party pooper? well if you want, i'll let you believe that you're invincible :)
<Hirsch> well i think it was injected by an exploit
<Gosy> wxl:  whats the best way to protect myself against that sort of malwares then
<Hirsch> metasploit stuff
<wxl> i like clam
<Hirsch> Gosy: clamAV
<Gosy> via Software Center?
<Hirsch> Gosy: wait
<Unit193> !antivirus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wxl> honestly i don't knwo if it's there
<wxl> i don't use software center
<wxl> Unit193: :/
<wxl> poor advice, at minimum
<Hirsch> apt-get install %programmname%
<Unit193> Nor do I, but that page has some antivirus programs listed.
<Hirsch> sudo apt-get instapp clam
<Hirsch> right?
<Hirsch> or klam?
<Hirsch> kdeclam^^
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install clamav
<Hirsch> Gosy: type this in the terminal
<Gosy> thanks guys
<bioterror> ClamAV is not that great
<bioterror> tried it couple of times at work environment
<bioterror> mostly just waste of time
<wxl> i've used it several times for saving otherwise dead windows machines
<Hirsch> mh
<Hirsch> clamav isnt as good as avira antivir
<wxl> i thought trk used clam
<bioterror> http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=2.1_VIRUSSCAN&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<Gosy> ah by the way
<Gosy> about samba
<Gosy> how do i share my WINDOWS folder on my lubuntu pc?
<Gosy> i mean, how do i view my shared folder that i've shared via windows based os on my lubuntu laptop
<wxl> Gosy: not a samba question, unless it's on a different computer
<Gosy> it's on my media server pc wxl
<Gosy> wxl : i can't download clamav due to it says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wxl> Gosy: http://trinityhome.org/Home/index.php?content=2.1_VIRUSSCAN&front_id=12&lang=en&locale=en
<wxl> oops
<wxl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539998 i meant
<wxl> and regarding the dpkg lock you probably have software center or synaptics open. close it and try again
<Gosy> allright
<Gosy> Thanks wxl ! What a small issue haha
<Gosy> wxl: that last link guide was hard lol
<wxl> samba ain't easy per se
<Gosy> isn't open-ssh available for lubuntu lol
<wxl> sure 'tis
<wxl> client you mean Gosy ?
<wxl> oh doesn't matter you can get both by sudo apt-get install ssh
<Gosy> meant like server for the lubuntu
<wxl> you get both with that metapackage
<Gosy> ah sweet
<Gosy> need to buy an external usb-fan for my notebook :\ , been tinkerin since i've asked for help and i just felt the heat where it was, almost burning temperature
<wxl> all the better to cook eggs with, my dear
<Gosy> :o
#lubuntu 2012-08-02
<wxl> anyone know how to edit the rightclick menu?
<Guest11258> hello
<Guest11258> i installed lubuntu but if i want to enter in audio panel i have this message: Error, you need to install a application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<Guest11258> what do i do?
<Unit193> Audio panel?  Seems you have pulse, if you don't really have a reason too, may as well remove it.  Also, open a terminal and type  `alsamixer`
<Guest11258> ok i open alsamixer
<Guest11258> now, what do i do?
<shahan> update problem on lubuntu 12.04
<shahan> I am trying to install the updates after downloading. After downloading 130MB of updates... now its saying to check my internet connection because its becoming failed to download a 9KB file
<Guest95450> Lubuntu is not shutting down properly ! I could still see the power light on. What should I do ?
<bioterror> blame acpi or something
<Guest95450> This happens frequently when ever I press the shutdown button
<Guest95450> How to identify and rectify the problem ?
<lamogo> Hello, I'm looking for a quick answer to my question in a setting in Lubuntu.
<lamogo> Is this the right place?
<bioterror> might be
<lamogo> I was formerly using chromium-browser and had it set-up to open on a specific desktop, I changed to firefox and when changed that setting in the XML file firefox doesn't load on the proper desktop but the main instead.
<ram19890> How to fix the improper shutdown in my lubuntu ?
<lamogo> My setting in lubuntu-rc.xml is
<lamogo> 	<application name=firefox>
<lamogo> 	    <desktop>3</desktop>
<lamogo> 	    <maximized>true</maximized>
<lamogo> 	</application>
<lamogo> ram19890 what is the problem when it shuts down?
<ram19890> It shows only the blue power light , the screen is off
<ram19890> I could still hear the fan sound , in my laptop
<lamogo> Is the power light blinking or consistent?
<Unit193> lamogo: Don't remember how that works exactly, but could be because firefox is running from /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<ram19890> Consistent
<lamogo> ah ok. Thanks Unit193. I had tried "/usr/bin/firefox" before as well. Let me try that.
<lamogo> ram19890 which method are you using to shutdown? Are you using the "shutdown/logout" buttons that bring up a context menu with different options?
<ram19890> I am been get the same issue from the last 4 versions of lubuntu
<lamogo> Have you tried from a terminal using the "shutdown -h 0" as root?
<ram19890> Yes I use the normal shutdown/logout, exactly the same!
<lamogo> Have you googled this problem with your specific computer model?
<ram19890> Well, i search google and I visited the askubuntu, i followed the instructions , still i am getting the issue
<ram19890> I am having Dell Vostro 1500
<lamogo> Which instructions did you follow? Is there a link?
<ram19890> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<lamogo> ram19890 looks like it might be a bug. Have you tried the command "sudo poweroff"?
<ram19890> I had tried that it will work!
<lamogo> ok, what about changing the grub options, have you tried that?
<Oe_eden> I was wondering why when I boot a live cd my windows partitions are automatically mounted and accessable but after the (lubuntu) install I have to enter the (windows) password to access the partitions
<ram19890> I usually set my default section to windows, but after the update the setting will change back to the lubuntu. Even though I change the setting , i am geetin this issue, from the last 4 versions
<lamogo> ok, so if you change the grub config the computer shuts down properly, but the main boot device changes from your windows partition to lubuntu?
<ram_> Right,After an update
<lamogo> ok so looks like you have some options. Do you ever use the other options on the shutdown menu other than "shutdown"?
<ram_> Ok , i am not sure , i will try both and will report it
<Guest96989> Sudo poweroff works but not the shutdown -h now !
<Guest96989> From ram_
<lamogo> I'd recommend changing the grub config file and if updating grub decides to boot to lubuntu you can change the default OS again to windows following this link.
<lamogo> help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<lamogo> You could also change what command LXDE runs when clicking the power button on the screen to "sudo poweroff" If you do that you'll need to changed the settings in visudo so that "poweroff" could run with sudo privlages without entering a password.
<lamogo> Hope that helps.
<Guest96989> menu.lst is not there in the grub
<lamogo> menu.lst is kept in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Guest96989> Thats right , its not there !
<Guest96989> How could I be missing one important file and is still working ?
<lamogo> I don't have it either so don't panic. Have a look at this post. http://askubuntu.com/questions/110333/help-editing-grub-on-ubuntu-12-04
<Guest96989> Boot repair Updating
<Guest96989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1124953/
<Guest73925> It worked
<Guest73925> What was the problem ?
<Guest73925> From Ram_
<zleap> hi
<Gosy> mornin
<zleap> hows you
<zleap> back laster
<bootini> top o' the mornin to ya !
<zleap> :0
 * zleap may go away from keyboard suddenly for food
<zleap> so what have people been up to
<bioterror> zleap, you should come to #lubuntu-offtopic for talking ;)
<Gosy> lyl :)
<Gosy> wow this guide on how to setup a shared network map on samba wasn't easy at all,
<Gosy> some of the stuff on the guide which is windows based is even hard to understand
<Gosy> or im beeing plain dukb
<Gosy> dumb
<zleap> ok
<Gosy> is there any good app for remote controlling into lubuntu
<zleap> like ssh
<zleap> that will let you connect and do thngs remotely
<bioterror> vnc
<zleap> ssh = secure shell
<zleap> Gosy, what exactly do you want to do ?
<Gosy> like rdp in windows
<Gosy> i wanna get into my lubuntu like rdp
<zleap> remote desktop
<zleap> i am working on this atm,  slowly on my PI so i can control remotely so still learning
<Gosy> you wrote that ?
<zleap> no i am working on getting remote access working
<zleap> so i can't really help you that much, as I am still learning stuff
<Gosy> oh ok, got it
<zleap> :)
<tomzon> hello i have lenovo thinkpad e530 with 16gb ssd drive and 750gb normal drive .. how i should partition the system for lubuntu ?
<Hirsch> tomzon: dualboot?
<tomzon> no just linux
<Hirsch> put linux on the ssd
<Hirsch> and programs
<Hirsch> and /home/ on the other hdd
<tomzon> thanks :)
<tomzon> currently just testing it to see if the fingerprint reader and hybrid graphics works
<tomzon> and they work just fine hehe
<Gosy> guys
<Gosy> how do put the terminal as a shortcut icon on the taskbar
<Gosy> quick access
<Gosy> whenever im installing a package via terminal i allways get "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg retunred an error code (1)"
<Gosy> could anyone explain what that really means
<Gosy> hey guys
<bioterror> tjenare!
<wxl> Gosy: you get your apt working yet?
<Gosy> nope :\
<Gosy> i mean yes
<wxl> so what's your problem now? XD
<Gosy> still haven't been able to conf my samba
<Gosy> i have an problem here tho
<Gosy> how do i edit in terminal?
<Gosy> like i do
<Gosy> sudo vi- /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gosy> but i can't do any changes :|
<wxl> -?
<Gosy> said like that on tutorial
<wxl> could you link me to that because that's an error
<Gosy> watching a youtube one
<wxl> you might try nano instead of "vi-"
<Gosy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwMXIBzHtxg&feature=relmfu
<wxl> it's much easier for the average person to work with
<Gosy> im a total noob at linux mate haha
<wxl> i can't do much about the video. thought it was on the wiki
<Gosy> i have no clue what im doing
<Gosy> http://www.google.se/imgres?um=1&hl=sv&sa=N&biw=1623&bih=889&tbm=isch&tbnid=k16XQqbPnvY9JM:&imgrefurl=http://science.memebase.com/tag/i-have-no-idea-what-im-doing/&docid=yq6llWXynz-U9M&imgurl=http://chzscience.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/funny-science-news-experiments-memes-dog-science-fuzzy-logic.jpg&w=500&h=282&ei=n8IaUO6nKcn34QSS9IGwAw&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=225&sig=103805856345013206132&page
<Gosy> =1&tbnh=121&tbnw=215&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0,i:80&tx=87&ty=42
<wxl> SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESH
<wxl> do this:
<wxl> 1. hit alt-f2
<wxl> 2. in the run dialog type: "gksudo leafpad /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<wxl> 3. hit enter or ok or whatever
<wxl> 4. enter your password
<Gosy> thanks
<wxl> 5. edit graphically
<wxl> way easier
<Gosy> what does gksudo stand for
<Gosy> and how do i exit a "text" file in terminal without F* it up
<bioterror> Gosy, what's wrong with the samba?
<wxl> gksudo is graphical sudo
<Gosy> bioterror : nothing mate. Just me being a total noob
<bioterror> and what you want your samba to do?
<Gosy> I just want to share a folder on my network
<bioterror> without permissions?
<Gosy> so i can put stuff in there on my main pc
<Gosy> no, this is for home use
<bioterror> it should share it without asking users?
<Gosy> on this specific map, yes
<Gosy> FOLDER
<Gosy> not map
<bioterror> so you want like: \\ip.add.re.ss\share\ and it just shows the stuff without username and password?
<Gosy> Yeah if possible
<wxl> Gosy: also if you prefer to do your editing in the terminal try "sudo nano /etc/samba/smb.conf" you can use vi but if you've never used it, iw ouldn't recommend it. steep learning curve and not user friendly
<Gosy> But i want in the same network group as my other windows pc's
<Gosy> thanks wxl, helpfull
<bioterror> Gosy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1125637/
<bioterror> replace sad157 with your username
<bioterror> and add that to the end of your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Gosy> force user :sad137?
<Gosy> sad157*
<Gosy> ah ok
<bioterror> Gosy, when you configure your samba, you should notice that you want to add that workgroup correct ;)
<bioterror> it's top of the smb.conf that workgroup section
<Gosy> path is also wrong
<Oe_eden> are there any known keyboard shortcuts in lubuntu when I type fast I tend to make a lot of mistakes and things happen :)
<Gosy> bioterror : yeah, did that already
<bioterror> Gosy, sudo service samba restart
<wxl> Oe_eden: yes.
<bioterror> Gosy, if that doesnt work
<bioterror> you should then do following: smbpasswd -a username
<bioterror> add that users username and give it a password, which home folder you're trying to share
<Oe_eden> wxl: allright! thx
<wxl> Oe_eden: do you want to knwo what they all are? you can disable any or all of them if you like.
<Oe_eden> wxl,  this helps I guess http://d.hatena.ne.jp/masami256/20110824/1314115532
<bioterror> Oe_eden, ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml has all the shortcuts
<wxl> Oe_eden: what he said ↑
<bioterror> you can modify them from there to suit you better
<wxl> Oe_eden: and by editing that you change the configuration
<Oe_eden> but also selecting a tab in chromium & 2 finger scrolling will scroll trough the tabs -> this is new for me :)
<wxl> that is weird!
<wxl> that's a chromium thing
<wxl> and only if the mouse is on top of the tabs
<Oe_eden> yes
<Oe_eden> not a feature but a bug ?
<wxl> no, a strange feature
<Oe_eden> its actually handy :)
<wxl> i'm not too fond of it but it's fine
<Oe_eden> but my problem is more with window tabbing
<Oe_eden> i can be typing here and bam im in my terminal
<Oe_eden> might be my crooked fingers though ;)
<wxl> ctrl-alt-t
<Oe_eden> ctrl-tab I use
<Oe_eden> for windows switching
<wxl> so do i
<wxl> of course t and tab are no where near one another
<Oe_eden> but for some reason I sometimes get tabbed to a different window
<Gosy> How do i change workgroup on lubuntu by the way?
<bioterror> Gosy, from the smb.conf
<Gosy> ah sweet
<Gosy> done that then
<Oe_eden> but it's fine
<Oe_eden> btw apt-cache search has a whole lot more packages than the lubuntu software center: this is because only lubuntu optimized packages are in software center?
<Oe_eden> apt > synaptic > lubuntu software center
<Oe_eden> synaptic = apt
<wxl> pretty much yeah Oe_eden
<Oe_eden> ok but its also pretty 'messy'
<Oe_eden> because if you search for xchat there a 2
<Oe_eden> are
<wxl> you can try to figure things out by searching packages.ubuntu.com
<wxl> or coupling it with apt-cache info
<Oe_eden> Im used to apt-cache
<wxl> i mean synaptic/lsc pulls it all from the same place
<Oe_eden> yes
<wxl> all of those things (even aptitude) are really nothing more than front ends to apt
<wxl> which is why i don't bother with anything but apt
<Oe_eden> yes
<Oe_eden> btw any good (web) fonts that you guys use?
<Gosy> can't find
<Gosy> my linux share now on my pc
<bioterror> Gosy, try \\ip.address.sss\
<Oe_eden> the kerning in ubuntu (linux distros) always looks a bit 'off'
<Gosy> lol
<Gosy> my inet addr : 127.0.0.1
<Gosy> :S
<Gosy> think i have to reboot
<Phiscribe> yeah fonts seem lagging behind in unicies
<Gosy> bioterror : awseom
<Gosy> works now
<bioterror> good
<Gosy> ho
<Gosy> tho
<Gosy> it seems
<Gosy> i forgott to give any permission
<Gosy> lol
<Gosy> :\
<Gosy> having issues with samba again
<Gosy> for some reasons
<Gosy> my configs doesn't work anymore :\
#lubuntu 2012-08-03
<ickefes> hi guys. i uninstalled gnumeric but the shortcut is still present under the office section in the start menu. how do i remove it?
<ickefes> i have tried holding alt while right clicking but i don't get an option to delete it.
<Unit193> How did you uninstall it?
<ickefes> using lubuntu software center
<Unit193> Try opening Synaptic and search for gnumeric, mark it for "Complete Removal"
<ickefes> i will try that.. i'll report back
<Gosy> how do i add permission to a folder i shared via Samba?
<Unit193> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Phiscribe> im not in lxde atm but if its a left over icon, i think you can right click the applications menu, pick edit menus, highlight, hight the delete key (or right click and pick delete)
<ickefes> i will try that phiscribe. thanks
<Gosy> thanks
<Gosy> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<Gosy> is it possible to make a shortcut to a folder ?
<ickefes> unit193: it did not go away doing complete removal
<ickefes> phiscribe: i can notedit the launchers by right clicking the start menu button
<Unit193> They are in /usr/share/applications/
<Gosy> gn all
<|johnny|> I need some help
<|johnny|> I can't get rid of an icon on my LUbuntu start menu
<|johnny|> Went into PCManFM and /usr/share/applications
<|johnny|> The app isn't listed in there yet continues to remain on the start menu
<serdotlin> is there any workaround to get alt+f2 run dialog box working under lubuntu 12.04 compiz+emerald?
<bioterror> replace the current one with gmrun
<bioterror> lxctl run or what was it
<wxl> lxpanelctl ?
<wxl> you need to add a verb in there like restart
<bioterror> yeah, but the run dialog box is 'lxpanelctl run', and if you replace it with the gmrun, it will come top of other windows :D
<bioterror> ahhhh
<bioterror> it was 12.04 :D and compiz+emerald :D
 * wxl shudders at the thought
<bioterror> I could ask "what's compiz + emerald?" :--)
<bioterror> but serdotlin tell us first how your dialog box is not working?
<serdotlin> lubuntu with openbox, the dialog box show up...but when switching to compiz, alt+f2 dialog box not show up.
<bioterror> probably compiz over writes the shortcut key
<bioterror> yeah, you have to configure compiz yourself
<bioterror> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=104169 gives you some hints
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> can anyone booted in lubuntu check something for me?
<AmberJ_> sure silverarrow
<silverarrow> http://www.p4.no/player/player.aspx?channel=1
<silverarrow> will it play?
<bioterror> requires extension
<bioterror> for windows media player :D
<silverarrow> darn
<silverarrow> http://www.p4.no/story.aspx?id=476860
<bioterror> why they just cant share a mp3 stream
<bioterror> damn you people!
<silverarrow> there is a tool bar sort of menu on the page there, try and press "Hør P4" next to the loudspeeker icon
<AmberJ_> silverarrow, It plays fine for me using gnome-mplayer extension (auto-detected by firefox)
<silverarrow> not here,  I have gnome player
<silverarrow> I`m in lubuntu 12.04
<silverarrow> ppc
<AmberJ_> Lubuntu 12.04 amd64
<silverarrow> do you think it is a powerpc issue
<silverarrow> hope not
<silverarrow> lubuntu on a 64bit computer?
<bioterror> same stuff
<silverarrow> I like lubuntu too though,
<silverarrow>  what could be my issue then with gnome?
<silverarrow> nothing works in browser on ppc
<silverarrow> does anyone with powerpc have gnome maplayer and gecko working?
<joel135> hi, I want to disable manual arrangement of files on my lubuntu desktop. how?
<Ariel__> hi i install in my Lenovo G40 but my Wificard is unaviable
<Ariel__> can you help me please?
<pmatulis> what do people use for their sound control panel?
<pmatulis> xfce4-mixer
<pmatulis> trying that ⤴
<AmberJ_> pmatulis: pulseaudio or alsamixergui
<peugi> hi how much disk space do i need? I only have 2gb flash drive
<peugi> the live cd runs fine but I want to install it for some speedup (slow cdrom)
#lubuntu 2012-08-04
<a_b0y> hi
<a_b0y> i'm a noob
<a_b0y> how do you install skype on lubuntu. thanks
<Unit193> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<a_b0y> it didn't work
<a_b0y> i'll just use windows
<Apathetic> hi could anyone help me with my monitor resolution
<Apathetic> the current and maximum is 1024x768
<Apathetic> but my monitor's resolution is 1440x900
<Apathetic> everything looks big my eyes hurt already :'(
<IAmNotThatGuy> Apathetic, Please follow the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8595940&mode=linear#post8595940
<IAmNotThatGuy> That will help
<Apathetic> okay I will, thanks IAmNotThatGuy
<IAmNotThatGuy> Apathetic, Please do read the complete post so that you can get an idea of what and why you are doing that
<Apathetic> I've been googling on this for an hour now xD
<IAmNotThatGuy> hehe. You should google the right words :D
<Apathetic> uhm, i got an error on the --newmode command
<Apathetic> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<IAmNotThatGuy> What is the output of cvt 1440 900
<Apathetic> should I paste it here?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Aye
<Apathetic> # 1440x900 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.30MA) hsync: 55.93 kHz; pclk: 106.50 MHz
<Apathetic> Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<IAmNotThatGuy> xrandr --newmode "1440x900_60.00"  106.50  1440 1528 1672 1904  900 903 909 934 -hsync +vsync
<IAmNotThatGuy> did you run that?
<Apathetic> yes
<Apathetic> sec here's the output
<Apathetic> http://scrp.at/bDY
<Apathetic> I also tried adding this to /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<Apathetic> @xrandr --auto --output DVI-1 --primary --mode 1440x900 --left-of DVI-0
<IAmNotThatGuy> Apathetic, pastebin me the output of xrandr
<IAmNotThatGuy> and also lspci |grep VGA
<Apathetic> http://pastebin.com/fHA2EBwj
<IAmNotThatGuy> try xrandr --addmode VGA1 1440x900_60.00
<Apathetic> http://pastebin.com/xXn2r28H
<IAmNotThatGuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10198430&postcount=37 this helped a guy fix his issues
<IAmNotThatGuy> Actual post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594308&page=4
<Apathetic> i'll check
<Apathetic> i also don't have an xorg.conf file
<Apathetic> cd /etc/X11
<Apathetic> ls
<Apathetic> woops
<IAmNotThatGuy> hahaha... wrong window :P
<IAmNotThatGuy> Apathetic, please read the actula post shared above. hope ways mentioned there might help
<emile_> hi guys, anyone awake?
<emile_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464642 I am getting the same issue that exists in this forum post
<Apathetic> yes
<emile_> setting up a laptop for my grandfather, trying to connect to his wifi network, the authentication window shakes, then disappers
<emile_> this happens for both me (admin) and him (standard user)
<Apathetic> xrandr
<emile_> should I run that in a command window?
<Apathetic> grr i'm sick of this resolution issue
<emile_> oh
<emile_> this issue is resolved
<rhkfin> hi there! Any pointers how to edit the lubuntu netbook view? I'd like to add/remove tabs and/or programs shown.. Couldn't find it in the wiki..
<Mneumonic> Hi
<Mneumonic> I installed a theme in Lubuntu and I am able to select it in the widget tab of Customize Look and Feel but It doesn't appear in the window border tab.
<rhkfin> answering to myself: /etx/xdg/menus
<Gosy> Hey guys
<leszek> hi
<vit_o> hello
<vit_o> my panels disapper, can someone help me?
<leszek> vit_o: run lxpanel from the terminal please and paste the output to a nopaste service
<leszek> hopefully it is not segfaulting :P
<vit_o> leszek: there is no output. But the original panel is back
<vit_o> leszek: but, lxpanel is not the original panel for lubuntu. I think it was a bit different
<leszek> lxpanel is the one which is used by lubuntu
<leszek> maybe you need to load lxpanel -p lubuntu
<leszek> because it can handle many profiles :)
<vit_o> les
<vit_o> leszek: it was different, but anyway. the problem is that is i close the terminal i also close the panel
<vit_o> leszek: is there any command in order to restart everything?
<leszek> vit_o: just relogin
<vit_o> leszek: ah, wow! thanks a lot!
<n150p> Hi all. Can you recommend an email client for Lubuntu featuring a unified inbox for multiple imap accounts? I tryed sylpheed/claws that came with Lubuntu. Thunderbird is too heavy for my netbook. I'd really appreciate some tips.
<leszek> sylhpeed or claws-mail should handle this otherwise there is still balsa (which was/or still is the gnome one)
<n150p> sylpheed/claws can't. I specifically asked in their channel. Gotta try balsa real quick.
<n150p> oh well. I did not want to install the whole gnome thing. ;) Other suggestions?
<leszek> hmm... there is no other which seems to have that feature then
<leszek> except for thunderbird
<n150p> okay, so I have to keep looking. Thank you!
<n150p> btw are you leszek from the screencasts? ;)
<leszek> n150p: there is a new mail client called geary by the elementary os guys, perhaps it supports unified inbox
<leszek> or rather by the guys who brought you shotwell (I think they are called yorba)
<n150p> That's a good tip to watch. The site says they don't support attachments as of yet, so I'll keep an eye on it until they do.
<leszek> the other way would be to use filters in sylpheed to move or copy new mails into the local inbox. This should work with every imap account. But its only working locally then
<n150p> Thanks for your help. I have to go now, bit I really appreciate your quick response!
<pinkpatrol> Hey
<pinkpatrol> I don't know who manages the website, but it rendered funny in my browser (chromium)
<pinkpatrol> Here is a screenshot: http://i45.tinypic.com/6eg1fo.png
<leszek> pinkpatrol: seems to be a bug. Here it renders funny too :P
<pinkpatrol> I just wanted to let somebody know.
<Gosy> Hiho guys
<leszek> hi Gosy
<Gosy> how do i create a shortcut to a folder in lubuntu
<leszek> Gosy: in a terminal ln -s /path/to/folder /path/to/folder-link
<leszek> dragging and dropping in pcmanfm with pressed alt key should also work I guess, but I am not sure
<leszek> nope seems not to be possible
<leszek> but it was in an older version :P
<Gosy> so i do
<Gosy> to be honest
<Gosy> im abit confused now
<Gosy> whats the easiest way to make a shortcut of a folder that i place on my desktop
<leszek> Gosy: the ln -s way should work fine
<leszek> ln -s /home/leszek/Downloads /home/leszek/Desktop/Downloads works fine
<Gosy> didn't owrk
<veneco> hi .... which is the path file config on lubuntu??
<veneco> is /et/enviorement or ~/.bashrc ??
<kanliot>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<veneco> kanliot: thanks for your answer
<mrmcq2u> hey, anyone here from light-software-center ?
<Unit193> Lubuntu Software Center?  What's your question.
<mrmcq2u> well the vala port
<Unit193> That's not ready yet.
<mrmcq2u> i know :D
<mrmcq2u> had an issue populating the database though
<mrmcq2u> using ubuntu precise
<mrmcq2u> it opens but all categories show 0 elements
<Unit193> MichaelRawson, StephenSmally, and gilir are the main people.  Pretty sure that's not really supposed to work yet either. :P
<Unit193> IIRC, won't be in time for 12.10 either.
<mrmcq2u> cool
<mrmcq2u> was just wondering whether it was because lubuntu would use a different db to ubuntu
<Unit193> gilir is the one most on IRC, but is also the main Lubuntu dev.  The other two you could try emailing the list, or reporting a bug (if they set that up yet even)
<mrmcq2u> cool
<mrmcq2u> thanks for the info
<Unit193> Sure, if you want to wait around for them, you could hangout in #lubuntu-offtopic as that is also the devel channel.
<mrmcq2u> nice
<mrmcq2u> thanks
#lubuntu 2012-08-05
<shahan> problem with "ibus"
<shahan> I am trying to open it but its not opening. Nothing happens.
<shahan> how can I open it with LXTerminal?
<kanliot>  hi pradeeban
<gosukiwi> Hi! I'd like to run a command each time my computer starts, how can I do that? The thing is my mouse is way too sensitive (3500 dpi) and I have to run this command every time i Log in "xinput --set-prop "Razer DeathAdder" "Device Accel Constant Deceleration" 5"
<bioterror> sudo nano /usr/local/bin/mousefix
<bioterror> add that line into that file
<bioterror> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/mousefix
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#Alternative_method
<gosukiwi> Thanks! I'll try that out, do I have to add a @ before the command? OR just the command itself?
<DiFish> hello!
<DiFish> Happy friendship day!
<DiFish> :)
<arno1> Hi all. I need to use the alternate installer on my system because ubiquity doesn't work. I read the alternate install guide and there's a instance missing when I'm asked which OS to install. There's serveral types of servers listed as well as Ubuntu full, Kubuntu, Lubuntu Core etc. But no Lubuntu full. So I install Lubuntu Core and lubuntu-desktop via CLI. But after a reboot my system is very unstable. How come the alternate installer doesn
<arno1> 't install Lubuntu full by default?
<kanliot> hi arno1
<kanliot> need a little more info did you use the minimal cd?
<kanliot> how much ram do you have?
<kanliot> and when you get into lubuntu, do you have the office apps?
<bioterror> I suggest to skip those and install plain minimal
<bioterror> aftr succesful logon to a newely installed system you run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<arno1> I used Lubuntu 12.04 32bit alternate. My system has 512MB ram.
<Unit193> 512 is enough for Ubiquity, don't know what didn't like that.
<arno1> It's weird it wouldn't load the installer.
<arno1> I wanted to install Lubuntu so I chose Lubuntu core. I was then greeted by CLI and installed lubuntu-desktop. But like I said the system seemed unstable and slow.
<kanliot> shouldn't be unstable or slow
<kanliot> you might check your hard drive speed
<arno1> I get error messages right after booting up.
<arno1> I will try reinstalling with the mini image.
<kanliot> i wouldn't
<kanliot> error messages are kkndof normal
<kanliot> what's crashing exactly?
<arno1> it says undefined video mode numer 314 right at the beginning of the install
<kanliot> doesn't sound unusual
<arno1> ok
<kanliot> but you got it installed, right?
<kanliot> now what?
<arno1> I've installed XP after being pissed that it wasn't working right. But I hate windows. So right now I'm installing form the mini.iso. Got this guide here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<kanliot> k
<arno1> I plan to upgrade to 1 GB RAM. Should I change the default swap size?
<kanliot> sure
<arno1> so 1 gb swap?
<kanliot> i'd go higher but i'm wierd
<arno1> I just got 40 gb hdd
<kanliot> chromium will eat up 1 gb ram
<kanliot> quick
<arno1> you mean when hibernating?
<kanliot> no i mean opening up 10 tabs in chromium
<arno1> but that doesn't affect swap right?
<kanliot> swap space does affect swap
<kanliot> i mean hibernation
<kanliot> so you'll need a full gig to hibernate
<arno1> k
<arno1> what do you enter, 1000 mb or 1024 does it matter_
<arno1> ?
<kanliot> donno
<kanliot> 1030 mb
<arno1> What key do you guys press to wake up your monitor when there's an install running in the command line? I don't want to disturb the install.
<Hirsch> hello ;)
<zleap> hell
<zleap> hjello
<zleap> hello
<Hirsch> hi zleap
<zleap> hows you,  sorry about that,   my keyboard is acting up (not very responsive in places)
<Hirsch> well i have a little problem
<zleap> ok fire away and I will see if I can help
<Hirsch> when i plug an external monitor(4:3) on my laptop (16:9) lubuntu will change my openbox config and all panels are at wrong places. If i unplug it it stays the same - so i always need to use my openbox.conf backup
<Hirsch> how can i fix this behavior?
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> not sure sorry,
<zleap> is there a tick box somewhere that says something like keep configuration or similar
<Hirsch> mh
<Hirsch> maybe if i make the file read-only
<Hirsch> would be worth a try
<zleap> hmm,  but then nothing can write to it, but yeah try it
<Hirsch> 2nd question is the new lubuntu version faster than lubuntu 11.04?
<zleap> Not sure,  i upgraded from ubuntu 11.10 to lubuntu 11.10 and that is faster which doesn't answer your question,   I think it depends on hardware
<Gosy> hiho
<zleap> hi
<manel_> Hi, I need a configuration of nvidia so that by s-video lubuntu leave in the television of pipes
<manel_> Hi, I need a configuration of nvidia so that by s-video lubuntu leave in the television of pipes  (crt)
<stane> hi, i'm having a proplem updating my system. The problem seems to be libssl1.0.0 I get the following error when i try to install anything with apt-get
<stane> E: Internal Error, No file name for libssl1.0.0
<manel_> there is some user of lubuntu with Nvidia in his computer?
<manel_>  there is some user of lubuntu with Nvidia in his computer and with a configuration prepared to connect lubuntu to a television?
<manel_> crt
<manel_>  Hi, I need a configuration of nvidia so that by s-video lubuntu leave in the television of pipes
<manel_> Hello someone knows as to configure nvidia so that he detect the tv crt like a monitor?
<manel_> having the computer exit by s-video
<Paola> Hello all!
<Paola> help me... how to make new install for manual partition   ?
<Paola> 1) swap , 2) / partition , 3 ) /home partition and logical that ?
<Na_Klar> lubuntu CD freezes with the following lines: http://codepad.org/LdfpVmKm, it is a missing firmware for a us robotics wlan card. But that firmware cannot be installed when linux is not isntalled. How can I fix this?
<newbie> Hey
<newbie> Hi everybody, I just installed lubuntu on my computer and wonder how I can change theme on it.
<kanliot> newbie, nobody knows
<newbie> Are you sure?
<kanliot> no, i've heard of people doing it
<newbie> Would like to switch form the standard theme ;/
<bioterror> you change wallpaper
<bioterror> you change the lxpanel icon and the png
<bioterror> for the background
<bioterror> and then you change gtk theme
<bioterror> that pretty much covers it all
<kanliot>  so there are no themes for lxpanel, only pngs?
<newbie> is the lxpanel icon the "start" button?  and which png?  what is the gtk theme, the theme of windows  and bars?
<kanliot> lxpanel is the bottom panel
<kanliot> you can right-click it
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Precise/Ozone
<bioterror> as you can see
<newbie> Oh, thanks man
<newbie> Btw, the party with the volume and stuff is still grey :/ why aren't they black?
<bioterror> lxpanel needs restart :D
<newbie> I haven't installed the theme yet :P how do I do that?
<kanliot> bioterror, isn't there a gtk widget theme, and an openbox theme to install?
<kanliot> http://box-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=7402 here's some openbox themes
<kanliot> newbie do you have an opebox theme or a gtk theme
<kanliot> ?
<newbie|3> Umm, I downloaded this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Precise/Ozone
<newbie|3> I mean this one : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Oneiric/Ozone
<kanliot> i can't help you with that, but i think you're in the wrong place
<kanliot> see my first comment :)
<newbie|3> How come?
<kanliot> i think that's just a proposed theme, not an actual theme
<newbie|3> Ooh, I would like a theme like that :(
<newbie|3> I got disconnected for a while so I can't see it
<kanliot> yeah it's better than precise
<newbie|3> So, where to I find actual themes?
<kanliot> i linked openbox themes above
<kanliot> i donno about gtk themes
<newbie|3> Was dc when you linked it probably, can't see it. Could you please link it again?
<kanliot> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Openbox_Themes_and_Apps or box-look.org
<kanliot> openbox themes will change your window edges
<newbie|3> Thanks, it's appreciated!
<kanliot> http://maketecheasier.com/theme-up-lubuntu/2011/02/11
<kanliot> please read that i just found it now
<newbie|3> Ye, looking at it right now :)
<kanliot>  the "select a file" dialog, is that gtk or pcmanfm?
<kanliot> huh i just changed my start button to this: v
<kanliot> http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/user-pics/0/rvc-2011.gif
<newbie|3> hahaha, that is to annoying for me :P
<kanliot> it doesn't animate here
<newbie|3> oh
<newbie|3> maybe gif's ain't availble for it
<kanliot> no, it just shows the first frame
<newbie|3> Dammit, I downloaded some openbox themes but I get the files as .bz1 instead of .obt
<kanliot> link the files please
<newbie|3> http://box-look.org/content/show.php/EasyGray?content=78110
<newbie|3> That one
<kanliot> k
<kanliot> lol the bz2 opened in terminal
<kanliot> fail
<newbie|3> And it extracs a folder with some files, no .obt
<Hirsch> mh
<Hirsch> try to rename it to obt
<Hirsch> no idea if that works :D
<newbie|3> Doesn't work :/
<kanliot> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=51513
<kanliot> seems to be the answer
<kanliot> i'll try it
<kanliot> yeah works, but really bad theme
<kanliot> !
<kanliot> if you need help i can
<newbie|3> Gonna try it, wait
<newbie|3> Where is the themes file?
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> i love clearlooks-olive for openbox. it's already installed
<newbie|3> It says I should move it to the themes folder , where is it?
<kanliot> you have to un archive it to the ~/.themes folder
<kanliot> ~ means home dir
<newbie|3> oh
<kanliot> archive manager should work, but i just used tar
<kanliot> btw .themes is a folder that doesn't exist, and even if you create it, it will be hidden.  FYI
<newbie|3> Umm, I have no clue on how to do this... ._.
<kanliot> jesus christ.
<kanliot> archive manager won't let me create a new folder
<newbie|3> <.<
<kanliot> i donno if i should report a bug or just cry
<Hirsch> 7zip!
<kanliot> newbie i'm going to give you the short version
<newbie|3> Sure man
<kanliot> go to your home folder in pcmanfm (the file explorer)
<kanliot> create a new directory called .themes
<kanliot> then launch archive-manager with the 78123123.bz2
<kanliot> and click extract button
<kanliot> turn on hidden files and browse to the .themes directory
<kanliot> if you have been a good boy, it will work
<kanliot> ;)
<newbie|3> thanks man!!
<newbie|3> finally works :p
<newbie|3> Was a pretty bad theme though ._. no close button ;(
<kanliot> lol yeah
<newbie|3> Meh, will just go with Ambiance Maverick :p
<kanliot> i really hate the small buttons
<kanliot> i just wish they were bigger
<newbie|3> yeah :/
<newbie|3> Btw, are you new to lubuntu aswell?
<kanliot> maybe
<kanliot> i'm a team member
<kanliot> but yeah i'm new
<kanliot> i should be working on the wiki right now
<newbie|3> on the wiki?
<kanliot> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<kanliot> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kanliot> ahh i donno the keyword
<kanliot> it's http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu
<kanliot> if you find anything missing
<kanliot> please let me know so i can add it
<kanliot> theming is already on the list ;)
<kanliot> you may not know this but lubuntu is entirely volunteers
<kanliot> nobody employed
<kanliot> although some of us hang out with ubuntu people
<newbie|3> oh
<newbie|3> Btw, why did you chose Lubuntu?
<kanliot> reminds me of win2k
#lubuntu 2013-07-29
<melodie> "based on Lubuntu and featuring the LXDE desktop environment."
<melodie> ok got it
<god__> yes
<god__> im n00b 2 all this
<god__> sneaky linux did a video on lxle on youtube.
<melodie> See ? Free Live Help: Lubuntu IRC, LXLE IRC, Screencasts
<melodie> http://lxle.net/index.php?id=support
<god__> ok
<melodie> lxle also has a chan it seems
<phillw> god__: lxle is a spin of lubuntu, we cannot help you with issues that you have on it. Head over to http://www.lxle.net/ for support details
<god__> ok
<god__> ty
<god__> :)
<melodie> phillw lxle does not bother: "Free Email Based Help: Lubuntu Mailing List, LXLE Mailing List"
<melodie> ^^
<krismaguire> If you're having problems with LXLE we simply recommend shifting to Lubuntu :P
<phillw> melodie: lxle != lubuntu
<melodie> phillw of course it's not the same
<filmfan> hello
<filmfan> does anyone in here know if there is a substitute for wildwine that makes hbo nordic work with lubuntu?
<speckmade> what's the default password on a lubuntu live system?
<speckmade> (tried lubuntu/lubuntu, ubuntu/ubuntu)
<Halyard> enter, blank
<Halyard> nothing in the field
<speckmade> (tried sudo passwd)
<speckmade> I can't enter via SSH... :-(
<speckmade> although I passwd to lubuntu/lubuntu
<speckmade> openssh-server doesn't seem to like entering no password
<Unit193> Of course it wouldn't, you can use a key though.
#lubuntu 2013-07-30
<parlabane> heya
<parlabane> anyone good with skype/lubuntu/audio through a usb webcam/tech ?
<parlabane> in no particular order either just getting them to work...
<peryson> hi all
<peryson> i tried to disable password prompts in ubuntu using sudo visudo in terminal etc. but I ended up with an error at line 23 of the file, and now Im not able to work sudo visudo command.
<parlabane> i have problem with my webcam (Bus 001 Device 002: ID 145f:0142) Trust WB-6250X Webcam  but the internal mic is very silent. i have played around with the settings in alsa mixer made sure it is capturing that, and also made sure it is at the higest volume setting.  i can't seem to find any sort mic boost which might do the trick.  had a go with pulseadio too but to no betterment. any of you have any idea what i might be doing
<parlabane>  wrong or point me into a right direction?
<ianorlin> is it muted?
<ianorlin> does other audio work?
<peryson> anyone please ?
<Waka_Flocka> hi im using lubuntu on an extended partition, how do i delete windows without reinstalling?
<parlabane> ianorlin, : it is not muted. i did a test in audacity, to see whether it picked up something.. and it picks nothing but if i blow very hard into it... and other audio works great .. the output does anyway.. i have no way of testing pink jacks, only have this usb cam with mic in it
<parlabane> ianorlin, : or should i say not that i can see is it muted anyhow
<parlabane> but muted i would of thought no sound would come out of it .. or into it at all right ?
<ianorlin> yep
<parlabane> then it has to be something els
<ianorlin> does the picture work?
<peryson> hi all, there is any way to disable password prompts for lubuntu 13.04 ?
<parlabane> yes
<parlabane> video works fine
<NaKsUtTaJa> I'm trying to install lubuntu with alternate installer from my hard drive using UNetbootin. But after I have set country specifications the installer tells me it can't find the CD for installation files. How can I tell it to find them from hard drive?
<Waka_Flocka> anyone here?
<Waka_Flocka> well for my problem
<ianorlin> do you still have the cd Waka Flocka
<Waka_Flocka> no not the cd
<Waka_Flocka> i already have it installed, 13.04
<Waka_Flocka> i want to delete windows and extend lubuntu, but lubuntu is on a extended drive and i dont want to reinstall
<Waka_Flocka> oops extended partition not drive
<parlabane> to further my troubleshooting.. in the UVC guide : http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc the particular model i have has a green tick next to it so it should normally work out of the box
<gomiboy> Waka_Flocka: you can use a gparted live cd, but it will be a looong procedure (and the result is not granted) because it has to move all the data on your partition... i'd backup the data and reinstall...
<Waka_Flocka> ok ill reinstall when 13.10 or elementary luna comes
<parlabane> any other clues or pointers for my issue maybe ?
<parlabane> where can i find the mic boost in lubuntu?
<Noskcaj> bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1206690
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1206690 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "lubuntu ubiquity slideshow should provide OEM slideshow to show at OEM config stage" [Undecided,New]
<cdoublejj> so im un sure aobutthis
<cdoublejj> so i ahve have wine 1.4 which seems ot be the latest for ubuntu
<cdoublejj> yet the latest stable wine is 1.6 so wth?
<cdoublejj> so i see some instruction for installing 1.6 on ubuntu
<cdoublejj> do i need to uninstall 1.4 or will it just over write/update wine 1.4 to 1.6?
<spikeb> it should update it, or install 1.6 alongside
<spikeb> i forgot which
<cdoublejj> oohhh that could turn out nasty, well i guess not , just uninstalled 1.6
<cdoublejj> it updated wine
<parlabane> cool :)
<cdoublejj> problems though
<cdoublejj> steam has no text so i found i could dl some font and extract them to fonts folder in the wine C drive except this locked up the whole machine, the mouse still works but, nothing can be clicked
<cdoublejj> well i guess i'll just have to restart since idk of any ctrl atl del option for linux
<ianorlin> ctrl alt del works on lubuntu to start lxtask
<ianorlin> also super + r  lets you run things
#lubuntu 2013-07-31
<cdoublejj> idk about you but my keyboard does not a have a super button just normal buttons
<ianorlin> its also the windows button
<dbraun> Hi, I am facing troubles with my shift-keys. they sometimes work, sometimes do not. it is always for both the same. I am not on a VM. I do not find any shortcuts referring to Shift+F19. I do not know when it happens and when not. It was the same under ubuntu 10.04 and crunchbang and lubuntu 13.04 (which I am using now). Hardware is an Samsung n150 netbook, I do not have any other keyboards to check with. Is there any possibility to narrow i
<NaKsUtTaJa> I used UNetbootin to make frugal install with lubuntu alternate installer. I rebooted and started installing lubuntu but after I entered country specifications the installer asked me enter a CD with lubuntu installation files. How can I tell the installer that it should not search the files from a CD but from hard drive?
<NaKsUtTaJa> I used UNetbootin to make frugal install with lubuntu alternate installer. I rebooted and started installing lubuntu but after I entered country specifications the installer asked me enter a CD with lubuntu installation files. How can I tell the installer that it should not search the files from a CD but from hard drive?
<Newk> hi i want to bring to attention that there are no icons for "mobile broadband" or any sort of "connect to" on the lxpanel... you can click on the panel if you know where it suppose to be, it works.. but invisible
<Newk> (12.04)
<NaKsUtTaJa> I used UNetbootin to make frugal install with lubuntu 13.04 alternate installer. I rebooted and started installing lubuntu but after I entered country specifications the installer asked me enter a CD with lubuntu installation files. How can I tell the installer that it should not search the files from a CD but from hard drive?
<NaKsUtTaJa> I used UNetbootin to make frugal install with lubuntu 13.04 alternate installer. I rebooted and started installing lubuntu but after I entered country specifications the installer asked me enter a CD with lubuntu installation files. How can I tell the installer that it should not search the files from a CD but from hard drive?
<holstein> NaKsUtTaJa: im not following the quesiton
<holstein> if you used unetbootin to make an installer, and installed, just use that installation, and upgrade or install what packages you want
<NaKsUtTaJa> holstein: What I meant was after I selected "Install Lubuntu" the installer opened. I was able enter language and keyboard settings but after that the installer started asking me CD for installation files.
<NaKsUtTaJa> Now I tried selecting just "Install" not "Install Lubuntu" and that seems to work
<library> can someone tell me which linux-headers i have to install if i have lubuntu 12.04
<library> customized installation
<library> i have installed linux 3.2.0-29-generic can someone suggest which linux-headers versions i should install so that i can successfully configure wireless network
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> long time since I don't join
<joshu> hi giys
<joshu> anyone know how I can disable the suspend and hibernate features completely?
<ianorlin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192911/how-do-i-remove-or-inactivate-certain-options-from-the-lubuntu-logout-screen
<joshu> ianorlin thank you
<ianorlin> I have not done that myself though
<joshu> I'm going to test now
<joshu> ianorlin it worked great ;)
<ianorlin> yay
<superman_> how difficult is it to take Ubuntu and a DE and turn it into an iso?
<wxl> superman_: level 5
<superman_> out of 10?
<wxl> no, just level 5
<wxl> ok, i'll stop being a sarcastic bastard
<wxl> long story short, is one person's difficult is another person's easy; far too subjective to give you any sort of definitive answer
<wxl> there are plenty of resources to tell you how to do it though
<wxl> one such: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/how-build-your-own-linux-distro
<superman_> wow its so easy to make your own distro
<superman_> but its not really a distro if you don't have support for users, it would just be a niche hobby to brag about
<wxl> that's up to you to do that work
<wxl> irc channels are a good start
<wxl> you could also easily set up a free forum
<superman_> the most popular linux distros seem to follow  the order of the best support for users
<superman_> lets face it people will experience bugs and problems with linux, i personally spend more time trouble shooting linux than windows
<superman_> hopefully hardware companies will start to support linux drivers more in the fture
<Unit193> Knowing how to spin up a distro can help if you are helping in development of a distro, say trying a Lubuntu spin with Mir, or such things as that.
<leszek> hi
<superman_> hi
<Noskcaj> What is required to make a lubuntu OEM slideshow? I think it's something worth adding
<Unit193> Howdy, leszek.
<joshu> hi
<joshu> I could use some feedback on an upstart script to start a daemon that I'm currently doing manually when I'm logged in with brscan-skey. This is the script I've just written.https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e3730a86ce5a95354d87
<joshu> opps https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e3730a86ce5a95354d87
#lubuntu 2013-08-01
<mori_> I just installed lubuntu and now its stuck in Starting LightDM loop. Any help?
<mori_> I just installed lubuntu and now its stuck in Starting LightDM loop. Any help?
<ranchoabc> I am facing problem connecting to internet via bluetooth PAN on lubuntu 13.04 using blueman
<ranchoabc> There seems no connection in the network manager. I installed 'gnome-bluetooth' and it connected me to internet using NAP/PAN easily
<ranchoabc> but the 'gnome-bluetooth' is not compatible with LXDE so It is not a permanent solution. I need help
<ranchoabc> can I install full gnome control centre on lubuntu? It might help
#lubuntu 2013-08-02
<williamtdr> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu on my computer without any external media from my existing Linux installation. I downloaded lubuntu 13.04 and fed the ISO to unetbootin, and then booted into grub. Howeve, when I try to install or boot from the live CD, it gives the error behind the dots (if I press ESC): /dev/sdb: No medium found. and 'stdin: n
<williamtdr> ot a typewriter'. After several minutes it gives up and exists to busybox. What should I do?
<williamtdr> *lubuntu
<williamtdr> Additional clarification: using unetbootin to install off hard disk without external media.
<Unit193> You have a Ubuntu install already?  You have grml-rescueboot in the repos?
<williamtdr> Unit193: what's that?
<williamtdr> I see.
<williamtdr> found the page.
<Unit193> Adds the iso into the grub menu.  Anywho, I'm sorry I can't help, not used that feature of unetbootin, all I can say is if you have the right drive marked.
<williamtdr> How do I check that?
<Unit193> williamtdr: Check your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file.
<williamtdr> Unit193: checking.
<williamtdr> Unit193: what should I be checking for?
<williamtdr> Here's the relevant line:
<Unit193> /dev/sdb seems to either be the disk (lsblk) or what's in grub config.
<williamtdr> menuentry "Install Lubuntu" {
<williamtdr>         set root=(hd0,5)
<williamtdr>         linux /casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/lubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity  quiet splash --
<williamtdr>         initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<williamtdr> }
<williamtdr> menuentry "Install Lubuntu" {
<williamtdr>         set root=(hd0,5)
<williamtdr>         linux /casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/lubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity  quiet splash --
<williamtdr>         initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<williamtdr> }
<williamtdr> double paste.
<williamtdr> sorry.
<williamtdr> That seems right.
<williamtdr> Unit193: any problems there?
<Unit193> Can you check what partition it's on just to make sure?  And it seems from what you've said, my proposed tool should work out for you, do you concure?
<Unit193> concur*
<Unit193> holstein: Howdy, you've used unetbootin more than I have I think, got a second?
<holstein> Unit193: sure
<williamtdr> Unit193: it isn't on a physical partition.
<williamtdr> Sorry, trying to help and be helped at the same time.
<williamtdr> holstein: ever worked with unetbootin's USB-less installation?
<holstein> williamtdr: nope
<williamtdr> Drat/
<williamtdr> *.
<holstein> williamtdr: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> williamtdr: do you not have a USB stick?
<Unit193> !info grml-rescueboot
<ubot93> grml-rescueboot (source: grml-rescueboot): Integrates Grml ISO booting into GRUB. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 61 kB
<williamtdr> holstein: No, I don't.
<holstein> williamtdr: what are you trying to do?
<holstein> williamtdr: install to the same hard drive you are using?
<williamtdr> holstein: yes.
<holstein> williamtdr: i would rather take 8 bucks and get a USB stick, and sell it for 10 when im done
<holstein> williamtdr: can you not aquire a USB stick?
<williamtdr> No, I can't.
<holstein> williamtdr: do you have *any* other hard drive?
<williamtdr> This is a computer that isn't easily accessible.
<holstein> williamtdr: this will be quite challenging, and i have never cared to do it
<holstein> williamtdr: i would literally prefer mailing you a USB stick than talking bot you about it
<holstein> williamtdr: can you boot CD?
<williamtdr> holstein: it's a netbook.
<holstein> williamtdr: i am on a netbook.. i boot external USB cd drives.. USB sticks. SD cards.. myu android phone with drive droid
<holstein> williamtdr: i would *never* try installing from the same hard drive that im installing to.. i havent needed to
<holstein> williamtdr: have you tried unetbootin support? or just hardware? or main linux?
<holstein> i would take a step back, and just ask a general linux community how to install from the same hard drive you are booting installation media on
<holstein> i would rather take the hard drive out and install on another machine than deal with what you are dealing with, which i have also done
<Unit193> The problem is the re-partition, you can install using debootstrap. :P
<holstein> it could be done on another box though, and end up with a nice normal partition/install
<holstein> i would do debootstrap knowing that unless i wanted to boot a live gparted disk, i would lose some space
<Unit193> (That's one reason slitaz is in netboot, has gparted pre-installed)
<williamtdr> Night.
<Unit193> Hrm, well good night.
<williamtdr> 12:23 AM.
<williamtdr> Gotta wake up @ 7  tommorow.
<williamtdr> I'll dig about for a flash drive.
<Unit193> Yeah, 01:25 here.  Have a good rest, and work.
<williamtdr> :)
<williamtdr> Thanks, you too.
<joshu> good morning or night to some of you ;)
<leszek> hi
<Adrien_D> Hello
<leszek> hi Adrien_D
<Adrien_D> I search the official Twitter account of lubuntu, can you help me ?
<Adrien_D> 'cos I have installed Lubuntu on an old computer, and it's a very good Ubuntu's variante !
<leszek> Adrien_D: https://twitter.com/LubuntuOfficial
<Adrien_D> okay, thanks, because I see LubuntuOfficial, LubuntuDesktop and LubuntuLinux
<t-ubuntu> hi all
<t-ubuntu> Could anyone help me with wifi syupport?
<wxl> t-ubuntu: fire away
<t-ubuntu> could you take a look at this link http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=229&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true | and download the linux kernel and look at the documentation
<wxl> why don't you start by telling me what your problem is
<t-ubuntu> I cant seem to configure my network adapter to connect to my network
<wxl> and what adapter do you have?
<t-ubuntu> Realtek RTU8191SU Airlink AWLL6075
<wxl> what does lspci tell you?
<t-ubuntu> It is a usb adpter
<wxl> w hat about lsusb then?
<t-ubuntu> it recognizes 3 ports being used
<t-ubuntu> 1 is a mouse, 1 is a keyboard, and the realtek adapter
<wxl> and what information specifically does it give you about the adapter
<wxl> like don't paraphrase
<wxl> copy/paste
<wxl> just the relevant line
<t-ubuntu> sorry it is on a desktop, and I am on the laptop, I will try my best
<t-ubuntu> Bus 001 Device 010: ID 0bda:8172 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8191SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<wxl> okies
<t-ubuntu> so any help?
<wxl> omg this link is hilarious
<wxl> it just sends me in a loop
<t-ubuntu> what?
<wxl> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true%20&Downloads=true&Downloads=true
<t-ubuntu> damn it
<wxl> so from what i can ghather you need to compile it
<wxl> is that's where you are stuck?
<t-ubuntu> I don't even know, im a newbie to linux
<wxl> well apparently you picked the worst adapter known to man :)
<t-ubuntu> I found a driver in the file I downloaded
<t-ubuntu> I guess just the one to linux
<wxl> cuz it looks like to me you need to download from the mfgr, compile the driver (not for noobs usually), and then install it
<t-ubuntu> I am looking at the documentation
<t-ubuntu> and it is saying how to compile and install the driver
<wxl> yep
<t-ubuntu> I just can't seem to understand how to do it
<wxl> why don't you do this: put the documentation text up on pastebin.com
<t-ubuntu> okay
<t-ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/0htMDG92
<t-ubuntu> please tell me if I need to post more
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so if you're in the terminal in the folder where all the files are, run ls
<wxl> actually run ls -al
<wxl> give me the line that's got install.sh on it
<t-ubuntu> could you elaborate? What line?
<wxl> did you do ls -al
<t-ubuntu> yeah then what
<wxl> is there a line that has install.sh on it?
<t-ubuntu> i found the install.sh file
<t-ubuntu> in the documentation
<wxl> but is it in the files that came in the download?
<t-ubuntu> yeah
<wxl> and so when you do ls -al, you see it?
<t-ubuntu> I see a downloads line, but I do not see install.ls
<wxl> try cd Downloads
<wxl> what's in there?
<t-ubuntu> I typed cd Downloads and a new line came up waiting for another command
<wxl> now do ls -al
<wxl> do you see install.sh yet? if not what?
<t-ubuntu> it is showing the folder containing the install.sh script
<t-ubuntu> http://www.realtek.com.tw/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=229
<t-ubuntu> here try clicking on the link all the way at the bottom called "software"
<wxl> so cd into that folder and then do ls -al and give me the line from that output that includes install.sh
<t-ubuntu> -rw-rw-r-- 1 s*****-pc s*****-pc 3106 Apr 3 2012 install.sh
<wxl> do chmod +x install.sh
<t-ubuntu> now>
<t-ubuntu> now what?
<wxl> ./install.sh
<t-ubuntu> its asking for a password, and when I input mine it is not working
<t-ubuntu> how do I install synaptic on a computer that does not have internet
<wxl> try sudo ./install.sh
<t-ubuntu> ok
<wxl> offline installation of packages: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing_packages_without_an_Internet_connection
<t-ubuntu> I dont have synaptic
<t-ubuntu> how do i install it
<wxl> ???
<wxl> what version do you have?
<t-ubuntu> 12.04 LTS
<wxl> of lubuntu?
<t-ubuntu> Ubuntu
<wxl> then why are you on the lubuntu channel?
<wxl> and for that matter, how the heck could you not have synaptic?
<t-ubuntu> how am I supposed to know? lol when I look for synaptic it does not exist on my computer
<t-ubuntu> sorry
<t-ubuntu> about the ubuntu thing, u are just the only person willing to help
<t-ubuntu> so is there any way to install synaptic
<wxl> well i'm puzzled as to why you don't have synaptic
<wxl> hwo did you install ubuntu?
<t-ubuntu> via USb
<t-ubuntu> Its the LTS version
<wxl> but you installed the normal desktop iso?
<t-ubuntu> Guess so yes
<wxl> then there is no reason you should not have synaptic
<t-ubuntu> hm odd
<t-ubuntu> Im this guys freind wxl
<wxl> so you might go join #ubuntu (not #lubuntu) and see if they can help you
<t-ubuntu> hmm
<t-ubuntu> they tried :p
<t-ubuntu> Your the best help we have
<wxl> 1 second
<t-ubuntu> k
<wxl> so do this: apt-cache policy synaptic | grep -i installed
<t-ubuntu> wait
<t-ubuntu> t-ubuntu,  isnt back
<wxl> np i'm working anyways
<t-ubuntu> hah see t-ubuntu  and I live across the street
<t-ubuntu> so yep helping him with this wifi issue
<t-ubuntu> used alot of linux before
<t-ubuntu> like ArchBang etc
<t-ubuntu> yep
<t-ubuntu> whats the comamnd to run again wxl ?
<t-ubuntu> I accidentally cleared the chat
<wxl> so do this: apt-cache policy synaptic | grep -i installed
<t-ubuntu> ok
<t-ubuntu> I'm sure he'll bbe back
<t-ubuntu> its friday and yeah
<t-ubuntu> now what wxl  ?
<wxl> what was the result?
<t-ubuntu> I am still in the fglder of the linux kernel driver
<t-ubuntu> erm
<t-ubuntu> hold on
<wxl> doesn't matter where you are
<t-ubuntu> whats the line after synaptic mean?
<t-ubuntu> how do i type that?
<wxl> shift \
<t-ubuntu> it says none
<wxl> that's insane
<t-ubuntu> ikr
<wxl> i would defer to you to #ubuntu because i'm clueless
<wxl> i don't use synaptic anyways
#lubuntu 2013-08-03
<LinToCE> how to install windows ce when i run linux on the pc?
<LinToCE> Windows CE is distributed as an .exe installer I executed in wine, now it says "install 1" and waits..
<LinToCE> it says "insert 1" and waits..
<LinToCE> I'm using Lubuntu to try to extract the contents of the CE installer.
<Unit193> Never tried it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile
<Left_Turn> hey how big is the lubuntu installation once installed?
<Rezwan> Left_Turn: less than 1.5 GB. it depends though
<Left_Turn> really? would it give me essentials like python, C and 1 or 2 bits of software like a media player?
<leszek> hi
<Unit193> Howdy, leszek.
<B1Z24Rr0N3> hi all
<B1Z24Rr0N3> I have a problem with login..
<wannabe> I want to open "System Profiler and Benchmark" in latest Lubuntu. When i open this the table pop up, but i dont see any text, only white table, how to fix this ?
<Greylocks> does anyone know if the GNU toolchain is included with lubuntu?
 * ianorlin does not
<leszek> hi
<exybu> how to search for files in lubuntu?
<Unit193> You can use catfish, locate, or find.
<Unit193> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<exybu> which app is installed by default? i dont see it...
<exybu> i mean not from terminal...
<exybu> one with gui
<Unit193> That'd be catfish, but pretty sure it's not installed by default.
<exybu> ok thank you... is that the only one?
<Unit193> Nope.
<exybu> which others?
<Unit193> !desktopsearch
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Unit193> Well... Maybe not exactly that.
<exybu> why do you suggest catfish? is it the best/simplest?
<exybu> most popular?
<exybu> lubuntu favorite?
<Unit193> It's simple enough from what I know, easy to use, and I actually know of it (and remember the name.)
<exybu> last question.... how to install picasa?
<deed02392> I added some entries to the hosts file, but they don't seem to be getting used by utilities like scp and ssh. Any advice?
<Unit193> exybu: There isn't one for linux anymore.
<exybu> i thought google support linux...
<exybu> ok thank you
<Unit193> !picasa
<ubottu> You can no longer use picasa in linux natively.  It's !wine !appdb profile can be found at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2024
<exybu> bye :)
<Unit193> Adios.
<Unit193> deed02392: How long did you wait, and if you dig whateveryouhave.local does it work?
<Unit193> ping booglelelelel.po > PING booglelelelel.po (192.111.11.33) 56(84) bytes of data.  works for me.
<deed02392> i set them a couple weeks back by now Unit193
<deed02392> if I dig it.local I get a timeout
<Unit193> Right, ping was the one to try.  How did you input it?  I have "ip<tab>host"
<deed02392> that's exactly how I have it, it works with ping
<deed02392> but not scp or ssh
<Unit193> My recommendation is to use a ~/.ssh/config file, where you can add hosts, keyfiles, etc and just call   scp file host:  (tab complete works on remote dirs too.)
<deed02392> would that work with rsync too Unit193 ?
<Unit193> Yep.
<deed02392> ok cool
<deed02392> but why isn't hosts working?
<Unit193> I don't know, ping picks it up, so you'd think other tools would as well.
<deed02392> yea
<Unit193> (That being said, I don't use /etc/hosts myself.)  How about trying  ssh <tab><tab>
<deed02392> ahhh
<deed02392> they appear in there
<Taceo> hello
<Taceo> Was suggested to consider this distribution for a library computer.. Anyone willing to tell me why it might be best for a former xp machine?
<holstein> Taceo: xp is near EOL
<holstein> Taceo: lubuntu is light on resources, and arguably easier to lock down and maintain in a public situation
<phillw> Taceo: it is low resource resource, a lot of XP machines do not have a fast CPU / lots of RAM etc.
<phillw> ooh, soz holstein.. I'll get off your toes!
<Taceo> Thanks, Phillw, and Holstein
<Taceo> We currently have a distro of Ubuntu on it, just seeing if there is better options out there.. this was looking intriguing.
<phillw> Taceo: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/germany-to-hand-out-free-ubuntu-cds-on-xps-deat is a good write up
<Taceo> thanks
<LXLE> xft fonts are not working anyone have any ideas?
#lubuntu 2013-08-04
<superman_> is there an easy way to change the default login theme?
<ianorlin> http://www.lubuntutips.com/2012/07/lubuntu-login-screen-changing-lightdm.html#.Uf2hKK7I1UQ
<superman_> i actually want the login to look similar to this, it is more user friendly to people who are new to lubuntu and computers in general, and it takes less clicks https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/LightDM_1.2.1_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png
<superman_> the background isn't a big deal just the user interface
<ianorlin> hmm I don't know that
<ianorlin> is this coming back from sleep or when you first boot?
<superman_> first boot
<superman_> or anytime you log on
<superman_> when guest use a computer with Lubuntu they don't know how to log on and think you need a password
<Unit193> allow-guest=false  fixed. ;)
<superman_> but i want guest to use the computer easily without bothering me or anyone else heh
<ianorlin> you want it to show guest first?
<superman_> no something like this https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a8/LightDM_1.2.1_on_Ubuntu_12.04.png
<superman_> just one click to log in for guest
<ianorlin> I it says there is auto login maybe try setting that to guest in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Boot_Install_Login
<superman_> in Linux Mint you just download any login theme you want and select it
<superman_> hmmm was zeitgeist included in the last update?
<ianorlin> I don't know
<superman_> zeitgeist datahub is now found checked to automatically start when Lubuntu starts, i don't think i saw it there before... maybe i'm blind
<superman_> ianorlin, on your galculator is there a currency converter included?
<ianorlin> no
<tomatto> hi
<tomatto> please, how can i set numlock automatically when X starts?
<tomatto> please, how can i set numlock automatically when X starts?
<phillw> tomatto: let me look it up...
<tomatto> i installed numlockx and it looks like that it is working
<tomatto> but i have still issue with adobe flash player
<phillw> tomatto: going back to num lock.. it is covered at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock which I will be doing!
<tomatto> when i want to play something on youtube, it show black window, blink few times and disappear
<tomatto> first step is gnome related
<phillw> tomatto: the best / easiest way for you tube is to join the html5 'trial' http://www.youtube.com/html5?gl=GB
<phillw> the other steps in that wiki area are also for server systems :)
<tomatto> i already joined to html5 trial but only few videos can be played that way
<tomatto> :(
<phillw> tomatto: that sounds more like a graphics issue - head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 and have a read of the 2nd sticky about "multimedia and graphics" area.
<tomatto> i have nvidia fx5200 graphics and nvidia drivers
<phillw> the people on that area will know of the graphics card, if it is not listed in the sticky area then do feel welcome to ask them!
<tomatto> do you mean this howto's new part? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<tomatto> whom?
<phillw> medibuntu is lapsing :'( they do not have people to keep it going.
<phillw> tomatto: the main thing is to install the restricted extras package... use the CLI for this, as there are issues with the 'easy' install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tomatto> didn;t help
<superman__> hey friends
<superman__> i'm just curious, why did Lubuntu choose Chromuim and now Firefox as the default web browsers
<superman__> btw, Firefox > Chromium :P
<superman__> _trewe, do you know?
<_trewe> know what?
<superman__> i'm just curious, why did Lubuntu choose Chromuim and now Firefox as the default web browsers
<superman__> i'm just curious, why did Lubuntu choose Chromuim and now Firefox as the default web browsers
<Newk> maybe because chromium loads in all tabs (if you chose that option in settings: that you left open last session) and firefox only loads them when you open the tab
<Newk> thats one of the reasons why i like firefox better
<superman__> true
<superman__> i'm curious why a lightweight browser wasn't chosen such as Midori, since Lubuntu is suppose to be a lightweight distro
<Newk> yes that is strange but i am glad the chose firefox because it is fully featured
<Newk> if i need featherlight but feature lacking i would install midori
<superman__> the main reason FF is my main browser is because of some addons, if Midori had some of those addons i would switch to the lightweight Midori browser
<hylian> what settings tools do i have at my finger tips for lxde? (or the lubuntu packages?) I want tnings like power control, etc..
<hylian> does xfce settings manager work for lxde?
<superman__> i heard that Google is giving FireFox $300 million a year
<superman__> to have Google as the default search engines and stuff
<superman__> Google is just the modern day NSA/CIA/Government spying... etc heh
<rundaz> installed libreoffice, then removed abiword and gnumeric. icon for abiword is gone. but icon for gnumeric is still in menu (even though nothing happens when click on it). how do i get rid of it (on all user accounts)?
<__crash_> "Error creating directory: Permission denied" when trying to create s .theme folder in home directory
<__crash_> what should i do?
<superman__> __crash_, try sudo or ask the Ubuntu channel for help
<dazru> installed webhttrack and icon is way out of size in menu (way too big). how can this be fixed?
<dazru> anybody around?
<dazru> Unit193: ? (i already got some quality help from you...)
<Unit193> dazru: Howdy, find the ,desktop file in /usr/share/applications/ and check what icon it's pointing too first.
<dazru> thank you. found the file but not sure how to chekc what icon it's pointing to
<dazru> i did properties...
<dazru> there are two desktop files: WebHTTrack-Websites.desktop and WebHTTrack.desktop
<dazru> looks like one is the website copier and one is to browse. both icons are are way too big in the menu
<dazru> Unit193: are you still there?
<dazru> don't abandon me :(
<dazru> :)
<ianorlin> this happened to me too on lincity
<Unit193> cat the file.
<dazru> cat? i dont understand
<dazru> you mean cut?
<dazru> ianorlin: seems to be a lubuntu bug...
<subman_> Is Lubuntu not integrated well with Ubuntu One?  I don't see a sync option in the default file manager
<ianorlin> it isn't installed by defualt
<ianorlin> cat is a terminal command to show the file right
<dazru> Unit193: you mean "cut the file"?
<subman_> ianorlin, I am running Lubuntu under Ubuntu via install lubuntu-desktop
<Unit193> dazru: No, view it, open it, etc.
<Unit193> subman_: UbuntuOne doesn't care about pcmanfm.
<dazru> Unit193: i did already...
<dazru> Unit193: i cant see how to resize the icon
<Unit193> grep Icon /usr/share/applications/whatever.desktop
<subman_> Unit193, well that is not good.  How do you sync your files then in Lubuntu?
<Unit193> subman_: rsync or scp.  You can use UbuntuOne, just not in the context menu to get the links and such.
<dazru> Unit193: ok found it. now do i just resize it with gimp?
<subman_> Unit193, and this issue is not a show stopper for users?  I love Ubuntu One myself
<Unit193> dazru: That text, is it a direct link?  Does it point to a too large file?
<Unit193> Not good to edit.
<ianorlin> make another resized imaged off a backup?
<dazru> Icon=/usr/share/httrack/icons/webhttrack.xpm
<dazru> i opened the icon file and the image seems quite big... about the same size as it comes out in the menu i guess...
<Unit193> subman_: I don't know, I dumped U1 myself.  (Never used Mainbuntu.)
<subman_> Unit193, ok.  Thanks for the help, appreciated.
<Unit193> dazru: It's because it's an xpm file, you can try to copy the image to ~/.local/share/applications/ and see if you can point it to a smaller image, or take off the path (eg, Icon=webhttrack )
<dazru> Unit193: what type of file should it be?
<dazru> Unit193: can i just open it with gimp and save it as png for example?
<dazru> Unit193: thank you. have a little problem here (not computer related) have to go. will try doing what you said later. thank you.
<ianorlin> hmm there is a gui way to change icon if you right click on it in the menu
<Xentinel> hello
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> is there no way of getting a complete oracle java install with javaws and everything without having to go through crazy loopholes and commandfrenzy?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> in lubuntu 13.04 ie
<Unit193> Not so much, but openjdk works pretty well.
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> i am using a site where openjdk does not work... only oracle will work for me
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> omg this java stuff has become a death trap
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> does the full ubuntu come with a working oracle java?
<Xentinel> I'm having trouble getting VMware workstation to fit my Lubuntu VM to window size, I've installed open-vm-tools, however, that did nothing to help
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> Xentinel: you may need to
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> and then install the tools again
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> you know unarme -r will give you what you need to write after linux-headers-
<Xentinel> I'll give it a go
<Xentinel> those `` runs a command inside a command?
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> no
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> the first thing you do is run
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> uname -r
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> that will give you a version number
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> and you put that after linux-header-
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> so in my case it would be
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> linux-header-3.8.0-27-generic
<Xentinel> well it did try to install the one I had
<Xentinel> there we go
<Xentinel> works now, thanks
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> Xentinel: np
<Xentinel> but seriously, that `` did insert the output
<Xentinel> it's pretty handy
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> Xentinel: ah ok ... i didnt even know that
<Xentinel> you can try to do: echo "uname -r"
<Xentinel> that's just output the text
<Xentinel> then do: echo `uname -r`
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> :) good it works Xentinel... at the moment im trying to get java running
<Xentinel> jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk, hope you get it working, I'm afraid I can't be of any help with that
<jaaaaaaaaaaaakkk> Xentinel: no worries... doesnt seem like anyone knows
#lubuntu 2014-07-28
<jayh> I just attempted to download lubuntu over bittorrent using the links from http://lubuntu.net/ and received this error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<jayh> Thankfully, DHT is working.
<Unit193> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/
<ianorlin> hmm who needs to be contacted to fix the link?
<Unit193> ianorlin: Wiki wasn't updated for .1, and MarioB runs the site.
<singcat> Can lubuntu please release 14.04.1 the same way as ubuntu did? I dislike having to download so much data after a clean install.
<average_guy> I tried setting up LXQt from the mini.iso last night and it did not work.  I got stuck at the greeter screen.  When I entered my pw it would think about it for a second and then just bring me back to the greeter.  I could log into openbox w/no problem though
<average_guy> retrying the setup now
<yz3pD> i had the same problem with normal lubuntu
<average_guy> that is encouraging yz3pD, that it's not just me I mean
<yz3pD> i solved it by reinstalling lubuntu, maybe you find a better solution
<yz3pD> i solved an similiar problem with xdm in pplace of lightdm
<average_guy> that is actually what I was thinking of trying this time through :D
<yz3pD> ;D
<MrZodiac> Anyone else run Lubuntu on a Toshiba Qosmio X505 model laptop? I have awful networking issues. :/
<yz3p> is the network manager invisible?
<MrZodiac> Sure is. It'll run fine for hours at a time, then out of the blue wifi disconnects.
<MrZodiac> I just changed some settings in the router. I'm hoping that hopes, however only time will tell.
<yz3p> maybe driver problem...
<MrZodiac> Right. That's what I believe as well.
<MrZodiac> It seems to be a common issue with this model.
<yz3p> then it isn't a lubuntu problem anymore it's a linux/ubuntu problem
<MrZodiac> Ok right make sense to me.
<yz3p> did you installed proprietary drivers?
<MrZodiac> Yup I'm going to do a bit more research online and see what I can come up with.
<fares> hi    i using lubuntu 14.10   and install  erp system  for make my computer erp server    and i can access this server using   http://0.0.0.0:8000   how can i access this server from other computer in the lan
<fares> ?
<fares> ?
<yz3pD> is 0.0.0.0 the same like 127.0.0.1?
<fares> hi    i using lubuntu 14.10   and install  erp system  for make my computer erp server    and i can access this server using   http://0.0.0.0:8000   how can i access this server from other computer in the lan
<yz3pD> maybe you find out the ip of your pc and then just type http://SERVERIP:8000 on the client pc
<phillw> fares: try http://localhost:8000
<yz3pD> and then replace localhost with server-ip on client pc
<yz3pD> get server ip with terminal command ifconfig
<phillw> fares: the most recent tutorial I can find is http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2012/12/how-to-install-openerp-7-0-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/ and that looks pretty detailed to go checking things.
<fares> thank  u
<fares> this  is for another erp  but  it can  help
<fares> thank  u
<fares> how can i make  the lubuntu  ip    is  static
<fares> ?
<phillw> there are several methods for that.... have a look at the likes of http://freedns.afraid.org/
<genii> fares: Usually done in the /etc/network/interfaces file. man interfaces ...will show you the manpage with some examples
<fares> ?phillw   :  i mena   in my local lan
<fares> genii     :       i wait
<fares> phillw   :  the local  lan
<DickvanDike> is lubuntu faster than linux?
<DickvanDike> *Windows 8*
<wxl> DickvanDike: your question is what again?
<DickvanDike> is lubuntu faster than windows 8?
<wxl> DickvanDike: it certainly uses less resources, which would imply it would be.
<DickvanDike> will lubuntu run on a p2 333Mhz 768MB ram and 80GB HDD?
<wxl> yeppers, DickvanDike
<wxl> i've run it on as little as 256mb of ram and like 8gb hdd
<wxl> although it runs kind of slow
<wxl> it will be blazing fast on your system XD
<wxl> the best thing is that you can try it out
<stulluk> hi everyone, I am using lubuntu14.04, and I have a very basic stupid issue. When I don't use my computer for 10mins, login dialog appears everytime. FYI, I am using autologin... How to disable this login dialog to appear everytime ?
<phillw> stulluk: it is known, and very annoying bug.
<stulluk> is it a bug ?
<stulluk> phillw, thanks btw..
<stulluk> phillw, is there a workaround fort his ?
<yz3pD> maybe disable light-locker
<stulluk> I already disabled it, but it still appear..
<yz3pD> i never had this problem. and i have 3 lubuntu machines running
<stulluk> yz3pD, do you use autologin ?
<yz3pD> no sorry i don't
<stulluk> I feel that is the reason
<yz3pD> but mabe you can replace lightdm with xdm
<stulluk> which one has more performance? I am very happy with the speed of this lightdm, it is very nice...
<yz3pD> xdm looks very ugly but has better performance
<yz3pD> did you deactivated light-locker with settings-gui or did you killed it?
<stulluk> yz3pD, settings-gui
<yz3pD> maybe it would help when you kill
<yz3pD> or deactivate it from autotart and reboot
<stulluk> I changed one more thing, I changed power settings, let me try it now
<stulluk> Alright, it is OK now
<stulluk> I disabled suspend mode in power settings
<stulluk> many thanks again
<stulluk> have a good night
<wxl> o/
#lubuntu 2014-07-29
<anarkhein> hi
<sydney> anarkhein: Hello :)
<anarkhein> is there some basic way to adjust the screen brightness in lubuntu? it's the first time im checking it out, and my impression is pretty damn good so far. getting the wifi working was easy as soon as i found my way to the right configuration window
<sydney> anarkhein: the power manager?
<anarkhein> ok, i have looked at it already, but not extensively
<sydney> anarkhein: or the fn+brightness key on your keyboard ;)
<sydney> anarkhein: your on a laptop right?
<anarkhein> netbook
<phillw> anarkhein: a lot depends on if your bios / FN key combination can talk talk natively
<sydney> anarkhein: it *should* work ;)
<anarkhein> brightness is mentioned in power manager, but only as part of a solution to handle idleness it seems
<phillw> if not, you need to use key bindings
<anarkhein> in windows it's Fn and either right or left arrow
<anarkhein> ahh, same in lubuntu. how convenient
<phillw> anarkhein: binded okay?
<anarkhein> of course it would be. looking at the symbols on the keys
<phillw> we do try :P
<phillw> but for some, it does not work
<anarkhein> yeah
<anarkhein> ok, so no touchpad issues, networking seems unproblematic and brightness just adjusted. this is promising. normally there tends to be at least one hassle with the distros i try
<anarkhein> maybe the problem is that ive tried too many extremely lightweight distros
<phillw> anarkhein: ahhh.. then install 14.10 :P
<phillw> that'll really mess your head up... chromium browser works
<anarkhein> yes i think ill try that soon. lubuntu should be given a chance against windows xp, which has become quite shaky lately
<anarkhein> wait, i lied... im using 14.04
<phillw> anarkhein: we are the replacement, one of the reasons we have only done bug fixes
<anarkhein> lubuntu/14.04/desktop/i386... apart from the version number, is there a better choice for an acer netbook?
<phillw> anarkhein: 14.10 is the bug fix for 14.04 :) To fix something in 14.04, it has to be proven to work in 14.10 and then be put into that system... Have a play with 14.10, it's nice :)
<anarkhein> it says "desktop"...
<anarkhein> what bug
<phillw> any bug... the autostart bug is now relased, but iBus and Chromium had a fight
<anarkhein> autostart bug?
<phillw> anarkhein: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Update_for_Lubuntu_14.04.1
<anarkhein> partition resize bug
<phillw> anarkhein: bug 1308348
<ubottu> bug 1308348 in lxsession (Ubuntu Trusty) "network settings indicator missing from panel" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308348
<anarkhein> alt f2...what is that?
<phillw> anarkhein: it was a part of work around for a rather annoying bug.
<sydney> anarkhein: run a program
<anarkhein> ok
<phillw> I'm in the minority, but.. for lubuntu... get 14.10
<phillw> 14.10 is a bug fix for lubuntu 14.04
<sydney> phillw: i think they fixed the missing network manager in 14.04.1. it hasnt been missing lately ;)
<phillw> sydney: it got in the update (by the skin of it's teeth).
<anarkhein> there is Network as well as Network Connections here
<sydney> phillw:  :P
<anarkhein> the latter in preferences, the former in System Tools
<phillw> sydney: chromium and ibus will not happen until 14.04.2
<anarkhein> im still only running 14.04 from the usb
<sydney> I tried to try ubuntu 14.10,but it wouldnt boot :'(
<anarkhein> maybe i should wipe it already and put 14.10 on it. or install 14.04 on hd  and do an upgrade from within?
<anarkhein> or just use 14.04 until i stumble upon problems
<phillw> sydney: I have been running 14.10 as production since alpha1
<anarkhein> "as production"?
<sydney> anarkhein: i would stick with 14.04 for now :P
<phillw> yup.
<anarkhein> meaning...?
<anarkhein> sydney: ok
<sydney> anarkhein: he uses 14.10 like he would any other computer.
<phillw> it is the only way we can find bugs that are not in test cases, I guess it depends on how you trust your backups and how you trust the head of dev for lubuntu. I happen to trust the boss and have /home on a seperate partition....
<anarkhein> sydney: that he just prefers 14.10? yea allright
<sydney> I ran ubuntu 14.04.1 on my moms computer from the live cd today. First of all,the cd readed so slow that it took like 10mins compared to mine which is 5. Also,the screen had moving waves in it? :-/
<phillw> sydney: without having backups, do not run 14.10... but 14.10 is a bug fix for 14.04. So, like with every thing else... learn to take backups :D
<sydney> anarkhein: yeah,he likes it. ;) Just like i like 14.04 ;)
<sydney> phillw: i know,i backup all the time :P
<phillw> sydney: the LiveCD is to show does it run, it is not an OS. If you want that venture, use a usb stick :)
<anarkhein> what exactly lasted 5/10 mins?
<anarkhein> surely not the boot process?
<sydney> the booting from the live cd.
<anarkhein> o
<sydney> yes
<anarkhein> then i probably shouldnt complain about my usb
<sydney> a flashdrive is alot faster,but her pc is like 10 years and and doesnt have that option :P
<anarkhein> and better will it become when i install it on the hd
<sydney> yes,esspecially if its a ssd. ;)
<anarkhein> more like 15 years old maybe?
<sydney> ive neve tried one though...
<sydney> maybe :P
<phillw> anarkhein: WOW, Yoda we have on the channel
<sydney> my main pc is 8 years old...
<sydney> 1gig of ram,running ubuntu gnome.... lubuntu dual booting....
<sydney> i dont understand why my moms graphics card causes waves... there are no proprietary drivers either :-/
<phillw> anarkhein: yes, it will much happier once upon the computer you have installed lubuntu. Choices, you have..... Install 14.04.1 which has been tested, of 14.10 which is the source of testing :D
<sydney> IMO i like lts's. ;)
<anarkhein> allright
<anarkhein> thanks for the input
<anarkhein> back later
<phillw> sydney: then you would use 14.04.1
<sydney> yep,i am :P
<phillw> the force is strong within you, resist the dark side of windows you must :)
<sydney> and 12.04.5(?) on my other install...
<sydney> dual boot...
<sydney> :P sure :P
<phillw> sydney:  I have a win2008vm for a student, but he also has admin on ubuntu server and centos server :)
<sydney> even though Ive been using Linux for only 9 months,i have seen the good and bad in it. same with windows. ;) I prefer Linux over windows though. i can do and fix almost anything in Linux. ;)
<phillw> sydney: you'd get on well with JasonO
<sydney> phillw: whos he?
<phillw> A trainee sysadmin... good thing about a trainee sysadmin?..... toroture him.... :)
<sydney> phillw: :P
<sydney> phillw: i know more than some people who have *tried* linux. ;) :P
<sydney> phillw: i like ot learn ;)
<sydney> phillw: i dont know how to write programs yet though...
<cancer> hi
<phillw> !ask | cancer
<ubottu> cancer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cancer> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<phillw> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phillw> we have lubuntu-offtopic :)
<cancer> phillw | ok, tnx. : )
<phillw> cancer: accept the invite :)
<cancer> phillw | i didn't get it. i'll join incase needed. : )
<phillw> cancer: /j #lubuntu-offtopic
<cancer> phillw | so, can i ask question regarding any linux ditro. actually i'm looking for small size linux and want to install from within the window. any suggestion.
<phillw> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<cancer> yep, i once used wubi for ubuntu.... so, i can install any linux distro with wubi.
<phillw> cancer: Wubi, is no longer supported, so installing linux 'within' windows is not reccomended.
<phillw> what is advised is to shrink your windows install and then make a new partition.
<cancer> phillw | i'm sorry, i'm not good with english. basic reason now for me to install linux is for my smartphone device. i'm having some issues with windows while generating ADB commands. for that i want to try linux.
<phillw> cancer: what version of windows are you running?
<cancer> still winXP.
<phillw> cancer: and what country are you in / native language?
<cancer> so, i'm searching for small size linux which support my device too. and drivers for my device are difficult to found. somehow i have some for winxp
<cancer> it's ok, not that bad with english. :p. hope, i'm understood able.
<phillw> cancer: which country are you in, it may help better if you talk to someone who knows smart phones and speaks your language :)
<cancer> Pakistan.
<phillw> cancer: head to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-pk/ and ask there. If you do not get a good response, do come back and ask me again.
<cancer> tnx.
<cancer>   
<phillw> wb cancer are you chatting to people on the .pk area?
<cancer> phillw | no. i was searching something. sorry. was disconnected too.
<phillw> cancer: no need to apologise, in that time i have done some looking up for you.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PakistanTeam
<cancer> thanks, they don't seems to have IRC channel!
<phillw> cancer: they do, but you have to make contact first.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PakistanTeam#Contact
<Man101> Why is not skype in the softwarecenter ? how can i install skype ?
<phillw> !skype | Man101
<ubottu> Man101: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<phillw> Man101: skype is not a ubuntu application
<Man101> You dont recommend skype on lubuntu ?
<phillw> I use it fine
<yz3pD> activate canoncials package source and then you can install skype
<cancer> yep agree, skype work well on linux.
<Man101> it is many programs vlc and other are they lubuntu apliaction ?
<yz3pD> yes
<yz3pD> the name of the repository for skype is "Canoncial-Partner"
<Man101> It is looking complicatd to use terminal.. sometimes nothing happens and i mess up they system.
<phillw> Man101: (L)ubuntu can only ship pure f/oss stuff. If there are cavaerts in stuff not being GPL, we simply cannot ship as default. These companies want you to sign up for an EULA
<cancer>  phillw | thanks for help. gtg now.
<Piggybear87> Ok. I push the power button to turn on my machine. It hangs and I get a gray screen with a flashing dash " - ", I push and hold the power button to power off, I push it again to power on and I get a menu with options, I select recovery mode, I select the kernel I want, I hit enter and it starts up. This happens every time I boot up. It takes about 5 minutes to boot because of it. Any ideas?
<phillw> Piggybear87: you need to remove the broken kernel
<Piggybear87> What do you mean by that? I'm fairly new to Linux.
<phillw> I need to know the output of these from terminal
<phillw> uname -a
<phillw> and
<phillw> ls/ boot
<phillw> Piggybear87: Menu --> Accessories --> LXTerminal
<Piggybear87> Linux piggybear87-pc 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:12 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<Piggybear87> bash: ls/: No such file or directory
<Piggybear87> abi-3.13.0-29-generic         memtest86+.bin
<Piggybear87> abi-3.13.0-30-generic         memtest86+.elf
<Piggybear87> abi-3.13.0-32-generic         memtest86+_multiboot.bin
<Piggybear87> config-3.13.0-29-generic      System.map-3.13.0-29-generic
<Piggybear87> config-3.13.0-30-generic      System.map-3.13.0-30-generic
<Piggybear87> config-3.13.0-32-generic      System.map-3.13.0-32-generic
<Piggybear87> grub                          vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic
<Piggybear87> initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic  vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic
<phillw> Piggybear87: sorry...
<phillw> ls /boot
<Piggybear87> initrd.img-3.13.0-30-generic  vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<Piggybear87> initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
<Piggybear87> I just want to be able to push the power button to start... Lol.
<phillw> Piggybear87: do this in the terminal
<phillw> sudo update-grub
<phillw> you are running the most recent kernel, so it is just grub not picking it up when you turn on your machine
<yz3pD> is there a difference between update-grub and update-grub2
<Piggybear87> So now when I reboot it should work?
<phillw> Piggybear87: did it report any errors?
<Piggybear87> Generating grub configuration file ...
<Piggybear87> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<Piggybear87> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic
<Piggybear87> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
<Piggybear87> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-30-generic
<Piggybear87> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-30-generic
<Piggybear87> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-29-generic
<Piggybear87> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-29-generic
<Piggybear87> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elf
<Piggybear87> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Piggybear87> done
<phillw> !paste | Piggybear87
<ubottu> Piggybear87: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Piggybear87> Sorry...
<phillw> however, boot the little critter and report back.
<Piggybear87> 10-4. Be right back.
<phillw> yz3pD: I think for grub2 it is aliased back to grub
<yz3pD> so both does the same?
<phillw> should do,
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~$ sudo update-grub
<phillw> runs fine on my system
<Piggybear87> phillw, Nope, same thing.
<phillw> Piggybear87: hmmm...
<Piggybear87> It comes to options, I select "advanced options" and do the newest kernel (recovery mode).
<phillw> Piggybear87: this is going to get dirty... do you have a 2nd computer or the install disk handy?
<Piggybear87> No.
<phillw> Piggybear87: I'd prefer not to do a full re-install of grub as you have no way to get back in touch. Whilst the instructions *should* work, there is always a chance of them not doing so.
<Piggybear87> I re-installed 3 times...
<phillw> Piggybear87: where did you install from?
<Piggybear87> A disk I got from a friend and he needed it back.
<Piggybear87> One sec.
<phillw> I strongly think you have corruption in the system, this is not good and makes solving it harder
<Piggybear87> Ok, back (Mom call....)
<Piggybear87> This only started happening when I installed my vid card. It works great except the recovery mode thing..
<phillw> Piggybear87: what I'm about to suggest will make grub use the kernel, but 1st I would prefer we have a clean kernel installed, which will ask grub to re-do things
<Piggybear87> Maybe I have to sacrifice my game for a working machine, huh?
<phillw> Piggybear87: you have not got a poorly kernel, you may have a poorly grub. Please follow this http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35
<phillw> ahh... Piggybear87 cancel that
<phillw> you do not have a boot disk
<Piggybear87> Own site, nice. Let me read though.
<phillw> you need a boot CD / USB for that.
<phillw> let's try it via a forced grub re-install.
<Piggybear87> Will I loose anything?
<phillw> nothing, or everything
<phillw> (16:10:10) phillw: Piggybear87: I'd prefer not to do a full re-install of grub as you have no way to get back in touch. Whilst the instructions *should* work, there is always a chance of them not doing so.
<Piggybear87> Lol. I have some things I don't want to loose...
<phillw> Piggybear87: then arrange to have a cd with lubuntu on it.
<Piggybear87> If I go that route, I won't loose anything?
<phillw> nope, the live CD can keep everything, backup stuff etc.
<Piggybear87> Will you be on for a while?
<phillw> a few hours
<Piggybear87> Ok, let me make a few calls, or use my friends PC to download a burn a new copy.
<Piggybear87> and burn*
<phillw> okies. burn at slowest speed possible.
<Piggybear87> Alright. Be back in a bit.
<indn1234> hey, anyone here?
<rafaellaguna> lots of people :D
<wxl> !ask | indn1234
<ubottu> indn1234: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<indn1234> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wxl> indn1234: tl;dr whatcha want?
<indn1234> thanks wxl, I keep forgetting this :p
<indn1234_> wxl: you still here? I got disconnected. Could you copy/paste the answer, if one was posted?
<phillw> !patience | indn1234_
<ubottu> indn1234_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<indn1234_> phillw: allright allright, I know. I am pateint -_-
<indn1234_> patient*
<phillw> however, we do try to answer when we have looked up for a question we're not familiar with.
<phillw> It's very annoying when you spend 5 minutes looking up an issue, then they have logged out.
<Piggybear87> Ok, he's on his way, should be abot 10 minutes, phillw.
<Piggybear87> About*
<phillw> Piggybear87: I was not referring to you :)
<Piggybear87> I know :) I was just letting you know.
<indn1234_> phillw: I am sorry about it. I told him I was going to be afk faw.
<phillw> indn1234_: no need to apologise, we're all volunteers on here :)
<indn1234_> phillw: all the more reason to apologize I believe. If I were paying you to answer me, I would feel less guilt over logging out 5 min after asking something.
<phillw> indn1234_: nah... we'd just kick & ban you :P
<indn1234_> phillw: that's harsh. But unavoidable as well.
<indn1234_> Ooh question, what is the difference between a kick and a ban?
<indn1234_> And don't give me a live answer :p
<phillw> accept the invite
<indn1234_> what invite?
<phillw> indn1234_ do this...     /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<indn1234_> phillw: gotcha ;)
<phillw> oops...
<phillw> make that /j #lubuntu-offtopic
<Piggybear87> Multiple channel problems....
<phillw> Piggybear87: you think you have problems? :D
<Piggybear87> No, I was saying you. Too many channels, can't keep track of them all. :P
<wxl> indn1234: what did i miss?
<indn1234> wxl: nothing, I was just feeling a lil guilt over logging out after asking my question, w/o responding to the answers. But phillw erased my guilt.
<wxl> indn1234: well i had a meeting to go to so i missed the whole thing. if you need anything else, let me know.
<indn1234> wxl: so yeah, no apologies if you took the time to answer my question and not get a response in return ;p
<indn1234> wxl: ah, leave it now. Google is helping me out )
<indn1234> :-)
<wxl> indn1234: okies, well let me know if you get stuck.
<indn1234> wxl: sure thing kind Sir.
<Piggybear87> OK, phillw, I;m ready. As ready as I will ever be anyway...
<phillw> okies, have you got a boot CD?
<Piggybear87> I have a fresh Lubuntu disk.
<phillw> Piggybear87: okies, do the following...
<phillw> 1) boot with that disk
<phillw> 2) at boot time ask it to self test
<phillw> 3) shutdown and remove disk
<phillw> 4) boot into hard drive
<phillw> 5) poke me when it is all done.
<Piggybear87> Explain number 2 please.
<wxl> Piggybear87: when it boots up there's a menu. it will be pretty obvious.
<Piggybear87> Memtest?
<phillw> Piggybear87: no, self tst
<Piggybear87> Ok, I will see it.
<Piggybear87> Be back.
<phillw> wb Piggybear87
<Piggybear87> phillw, I can't even use a live disk, it does the same thing...
<phillw> Piggybear87: when the live disk boots, it gives an option to check the install media. This needs to be done.
<Piggybear87> I didn't see that option.
<Piggybear87> I saw "try without installing", "test memory", etc.
<wxl> Piggybear87: http://docs.theqvd.com/images/Lubuntu_Install.png
<wxl> "Check disc for defects"
<Piggybear87> OH! Ok!!
 * Piggybear87 is an idiot...
<wxl> no worries
<Piggybear87> Be back.... again....
<phillw> wxl: thanks,... I'd got to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<phillw> wxl: if you can, look after this guy.... I'm about to watch a 'help' for a lady who took on 5 of her best friends kids to join with their own...
<wxl> np phillw
<phillw> oh, shit... th husband died of a massive brain hamorrage
<indn1234> are there LTS version for Lubuntu just like Ubuntu?
<wxl> indn1234: yes 14.04 is an LTS Lubuntu
<wxl> indn1234: the only thing is the timing is a bit different
<Piggybear87> Nope.....
<wxl> i wonder if this explains…
<indn1234> wxl: how long is it supported
<indn1234> *will it be
<wxl> Piggybear87: nope as in what was the actual result?
<wxl> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<wxl> hold on
<Piggybear87> A black screen with nothing on it.
<wxl> i believe we use the old system… 3 years, indn1234
<wxl> Piggybear87: cursor blinking at the top left?
<Piggybear87> No, but that happens when I normally boot, except it's a dash or underscore.
<wxl> Piggybear87: did you check the md5?
<wxl> Piggybear87: and to be clear you can't even get to the boot menu?
<wxl> indn1234: that being said, ask away
<Piggybear87> You understand I'm a fairly new Linux user, correct. Lol, I don't know what a md5 is.
<Piggybear87> Ok,(1) I get to the blinking cursor.
<wxl> Piggybear87: well, that's not a linux question, really.
<wxl> !md5 | Piggybear87
<ubottu> Piggybear87: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> make sure to check the md5 against the published values and then check the actual media against that
<indn1234> So here goes..
<indn1234> is there a difference in the system requirements/performance in A (ubuntu 14.04 LTS with LXDE desktop on top) and B (complete Lubuntu) ?
<wxl> also i'd suggest using dd or unetbootin to burn your image, Piggybear87
<Piggybear87> (2)I force restart (hold the power button down.
<wxl> indn1234: yes. unless you remove all of the ubuntu stuff.
<Piggybear87> (3)it boots to a menu (ubuntu, recovery, memtest, memtest serial console)
<wxl> indn1234: i mean they pull packages from the same repos. you could install ubuntu-core and build up an lxde system to your liking. which could potentially be lighter than lubuntu, but it would take a fair amount of work :)
<Piggybear87> (4) I select recovery
<wxl> Piggybear87: there's no option to check the media?
<Piggybear87> (5) I select the top kernel that adds recover mode
<Piggybear87> No.
<indn1234> wxl: and which of the Ubuntu default apps would you consider the most memory/CPU hungry? Aside from the default audio and video players?
<wxl> Piggybear87: recovery's not what you want per se. check the md5.
<wxl> indn1234: well, the audio system for one is a big one.
<Piggybear87> (6) blue background I select "resume"
<Piggybear87> (7)I click "OK)
<Piggybear87> (8) I'm up and renning.
<indn1234> wxl: aside from the audio and video players, I said.
<Piggybear87> Recovery is the ONLY way I can boot.
<wxl> indn1234: well again i'm trying to be clear i'm talking about the audio SYSTEM not the audio PLAYER
<wxl> Piggybear87: check the md5 and we'll take the next step. if you have one bit of the entire iso wrong, you could run into weird problems like this.
<indn1234> wxl: I don't know how those 2 differ.
<Piggybear87> How do I do that?
<wxl> indn1234: ubuntu uses pulse on top of alsa. we just use alsa.
<wxl> !md5 | Piggybear87
 * wxl kicks ubottu 
<Piggybear87> Lol.
<phillw> !md5sum | Piggybear87
<ubottu> Piggybear87: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<wxl> bah
<phillw> adverts are on, I am following.... 9 kids in one house.... wow..
<indn1234> wxl: thanks, I'll read about them.
<wxl> indn1234: that's one example. the long and short of it is that outside of apps, the underlying systems that support those apps, messaging between apps, communication between software and hardware, etc. are all more bloaty with ubuntu
<wxl> indn1234: put another way, convenience comes at a price :)
<lucas21> Hello from Spain. I'm studying LPCI and I've stumbled on a problem: fdisk doesn't recognize the xfs partitions after installing xfsprog
<Piggybear87> I don't get it.
<indn1234> wxl: does it also mean that there a lot of apps that can be run on Ubuntu, but not in Lubuntu?
<wxl> Piggybear87: if you give md5 a file, no matter what the file is named, assuming that the information in the file is exactly the same by every bit, the md5 "code" if you will is exactly the same
<wxl> Piggybear87: if it differs by ONE BIT, it will be dramatically different
<lucas21> Is blkid the only way to know if a xfs partition exists?
<wxl> indn1234: anything can be run on anything, assuming you have all the right components and libraries
<indn1234> wxl: gotcha.
<wxl> indn1234: for example, if something requires gnome libraries or mono libraries, it's not in lubuntu by default.
<indn1234> but CAN be added later. Right?
<wxl> indn1234: if you want every convenience imaginable, you can turn lubuntu into something ubuntu-like very easily :)
<wxl> indn1234: yep. lubuntu follows more of a KISS philosophy
<wxl> indn1234: but that doesn't meant you can't bloat it up however you want
<indn1234> yeah but then it would end up eating almost as much resources as a fresh ubuntu.
<Piggybear87> I mean, I don't get how to check this. That page just confused me more.
<wxl> Piggybear87: what os are you running right now?
<indn1234> Which defeats the whole purpose :p
<Piggybear87> Lubuntu 14.04
<wxl> indn1234: exactly. that's the beauty of lubuntu. we've worked hard to keep it to a minimum while allowing for many typical needs.
<Piggybear87> In recovery*
<wxl> Piggybear87: what os are you running in its normal mode?
<Piggybear87> Lubuntu 14.04
 * wxl is confused
<Piggybear87> BUT, I can't boot normally.
<lucas21> #ubuntu
<wxl> Piggybear87: so you're SURE your install CAN boot normally?
<indn1234> wxl: thanks, you've been very helpful.
<wxl> or DID i should say?
<wxl> indn1234: np
<Piggybear87> No, it's in recovery right now. This all started when I put my new to me video card in. I said that above.
<wxl> Piggybear87: ok, so it DID work until you put your new video card in.
<wxl> ?
<Piggybear87> Yes. But I need the higher OpenGL version my card provides to play a game.
<wxl> sorry i have to have you rehash this but i get confused on all these different situations
<wxl> that and i'm in like 12,000 channels
<wxl> that being said, what happened when you tried to boot after installing the new card?
<Piggybear87> This whole mess started.
<Piggybear87> It's been doing this for at least a month.
<wxl> Piggybear87: sorry, i was asking for specifics. the whole live cd/recovery thing has confused the heck out of me. :)
<Piggybear87> Ok, Right now, I'm NOT using the disc, just recovery mode. If I could screen shot the whole process I would.
<wxl> Piggybear87: i'm not asking about recovery mode either. what happens when you boot like normal?
<Piggybear87> I get stuck at the blinking cursor and after a fem it reboots and does the same thing UNTIL I power off with the button.
<wxl> it reboots on its own?
<Piggybear87> Yes, it gets stuck in a reboot loop (if I don't touch it, it takes ~2 minutes to do a whole loop)
<wxl> that's quite strange
<wxl> i suspect you need to upgrade your drivers
<Piggybear87> I know. That's why IO'm here. I have been searching the interwebz since it started...
<wxl> upgrading to 14.10 might be a good way to solve that problem
<wxl> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wxl> you can also try using that ↑
<Piggybear87> The latest download from the site is .04.
<wxl> you can get 14.10
<wxl> but i'd try nomodeset first
<Piggybear87> si= to fix lcd backlight     I'm using a crt.
<wxl> if you can get into the system, upgrading might solve the whole problem
<wxl> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Piggybear87> Do I have to download and burn..... again?
<wxl> try nomodeset first
<wxl> if it fails, yes
<wxl> it will give you the most up to date drivers
<Piggybear87> Will I lose stuff?
<wxl> with nomodeset, no
<wxl> with upgrading to 14.10, you shouldn't
<wxl> of course there's ALWAYS a possibility of data loss but it's highly unlikely
<Piggybear87> "Note that this option is sometimes needed for nVidia cards when using the default "nouveau" drivers. Installing proprietary nvidia drivers usually makes this option no longer necessary, so it may not be needed to make this option permanent, just for one boot until you installed the nvidia drivers."  I am on proprietary drivers.
 * Piggybear87 pours soda on the MOBO and goes fishing instead...
<Piggybear87> Also, I don't get how to do this. All the code confuses me.
<wxl> when you get to the boot menu, just add nomodeset to the end of the flags
<wxl> read only the section the starts with How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)
<Piggybear87> So just add "nomodeset" without quotes to the end?
<wxl> yeppers
<Piggybear87> Ok, brb again...
 * phillw crosses fingers
<Piggybear87> That may have helped, but I got a LOT of white text saying something failed or something.
<wxl> Piggybear87: did it boot or not?
<Piggybear87> Well, I didn't have to choose recover mode...
<wxl> ok so where are you now?
<Piggybear87> What do you mean? I still had to got to advanced, select the kernel and add nomodeset to the end of the /boot line and push ctrl+x to boot. That takes longer than recover, Lol.
<Piggybear87> go to*
<wxl> what do you see on the screen now?
<Piggybear87> Same as normal, everything...
<wxl> ok good
<wxl> now you should update your system. do you know how to do that?
<Piggybear87> I saw everything in recover also.
<wxl> you were able to boot to the gui with recovery?
<Piggybear87> sudo apt-get update
<Piggybear87> Yes...
<wxl> update doesn't update anything
<wxl> except the indexes of all the things that could be updated
<wxl> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<wxl> get that done
<Piggybear87> IDK about the -y part, but I do that every 3 days.
<Piggybear87> But OK.
<wxl> and you haven't done it in a month, right?
<wxl> -y just means "don't ask me if i really mean it"
<Piggybear87> No, every 3 days. I operate normally in recovery mode... I just don't want to be in recovery because of how I have to do it.
<wxl> if that doesn't solve anything, select the "additional drivers" program from the menu
<Piggybear87> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. See? Lol. Every 3 days. There is nothing to update/upgrade...
<Piggybear87> And additional drivers gives me 4 choices, I have tried them all and only the proprietary one works.
<wxl> ok, so it doesn't look like 14.04 is going to get you where you want. that being said, i'd try an upgrade to 14.10
<wxl> what card is this btw?
<Piggybear87> NVidia 6600(i think)
<wxl> lspci | grep -i VGA
<Piggybear87> I was about to ask what that command was... Lol.
<Piggybear87> 6200*
<Piggybear87> 01:02.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<Piggybear87> If I update and lose stuff I will be sad. I have stuff that's non-replaceable...
<wxl> so back it up
<wxl> have you tried to install the drivers from nvidia itself?
<Piggybear87> That's the proprietary one.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> you can get proprietary drivers from ubuntu or install them yourself
<wxl> i'm asking which you have done
<Piggybear87> I just said that's the only one that works. Lol.
<wxl> i have to say i'm having a wee bit of trouble parsing what you're saying. you use pronouns liberally when we're talking about multiple things, which makes it hard to figure out which thing you're referring to.
<wxl> like that is "that?"
<wxl> what is that i mean
<wxl> the proprietary drivers from the ubuntu repos or have you installed them yourself from the nvidia website?
<Piggybear87> I tried both. The one I'm on now is from additional drivers.
<wxl> why aren't you using the one from nvidia?
<Piggybear87> It did the same thing, so I figured "why have it taking up space (if only a little) if it performs the same?"
<wxl> here's some record of it working with 10.04 and how they did it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1610968
<wxl> you might want to go with what they did
<wxl> alternately, i'd backup your /home and do a fresh 14.10 install
<wxl> but it seems like it's working for others in far older versions
<Piggybear87> Screw it. That also confuses me. I will just stick to recovery mode. It's simpler and everything works. I just hate powering off by holding the power button...
<Piggybear87> As a laast ditch effort I'm trying the 173 series and if it doesn't work, I'm sticking to recovery mode...
<Piggybear87> Fuck it. I'm sticking with recovery mode until I can get another pack of cds and get 14.10, and dvd's to backup all of my stuff.
#lubuntu 2014-07-30
<koell> does lubuntu use gnome keyring?
<user123321> How to check free space in a flash drive?
<user123321> Oh never mind, I installed System Monitor. It can show it. Thanks.
<TheBlindOwl> Hello. how to run webapps in lubuntu
<yz3p> which kind of webapps?
<TheBlindOwl> Twitter and Facebook
<yz3p> in the  browser or with pidgin
<singcat> Will lubuntu release 14.04.1?
<sfn> I have installed LXLE 14.04. Intial run is pretty good. After that I have installed Oracle Java and Eclipse Kepler for my java development. I have upgraded firefox. After that firefox is not working from the launcher, from terminal it is working if I try as root.I have searched but could not find any solution
<singcat> sfn: This is not the support channel for LXLE.
<sfn> can you please suggest me the support channel for LXLE.
<singcat> sfn: http://lxle.net/support-options/
<sfn> @singcat   : thank you
<anarkhos> hi
<srBlack> hi anarkhos
<anarkhos> the sound doesn't work.  is it most likely a matter of installing another sound program or two? or have i neglected something even more basic? no, sound is not muted, although in alsamixer there is
<anarkhos> automute, which im unable to change
<srBlack> what program do you have?, alsamixer, pulseaudio, ....
<anarkhos> hi again
<anarkhos> did my message about the audio issue get through?
<singcat> it did
<anarkhos> singcat: ok what's your suggested solution?
<singcat> no idea, I am simply confirming that your message was sent to this channel.
<anarkhos> singcat: allright. i could try installing a few extra sound tools, which was suggested on a forum. i just wonder whether i may have neglected something basic
<singcat> Will lubuntu release 14.04.1?
<krytarik> singcat: They already have: http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/2014/07/lubuntu-14041-lts.html
<singcat> krytarik: Interesting, lubuntu.net still points to 14.04
<anarkhos|2> anyone there?
<phillw> !ask | anarkhos|2
<ubottu> anarkhos|2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anarkhos|2> sure
<anarkhos|2> is it most common that sound works out of the box or not on lubuntu on netbooks?
<phillw> sound usually works out of the box
<anarkhos|2> it's not muted according to the sound view accessible through the systray, but i hear nothing
<phillw> anarkhos|2: if you are having issues, head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240 for a good article
<anarkhos|2> ok
<singcat> Will there be an official announcement of lubuntu release 14.04.1 on lubuntu.net?
<phillw> singcat: once I track down Julieen :)
<phillw> -e
<indn1234> hey quick question --> I made a bootable USB using the Startup Disk Creator in Ubuntu. Can I put personal stuff in the pen drive BEFORE installing the new ubuntu from it?
<wxl> indn1234: honestly i'd never tried but it's worth a shot
<indn1234> wxl: good enough for me,. gonna try it now.
<anarkhos|2> ok
<anarkhos|2> so... if the sound doesn't work out of the box on your acer aspire one ao751 computer, try this: echo "options snd-hda-intel model=acer" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<anarkhos|2> somebody in the ubuntu channel suggested it, and after that single change, the sound works
<piratebooty> Would someone be able to help me with a problem that I am having?
<wxl> !ask | piratebooty
<ubottu> piratebooty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<piratebooty> oh, I'm sorry
<piratebooty> I am using LXLE, which is a spin off of lubuntu. I have installed OpenVPN and am using that. The issue that I am having is, while I am connected to my OpenVPN server, I cannot access local resources via port forward. I am forwarding certain ports through my router to this machine. If I disconnect from the VPN, works fine. Just not while connected.
<piratebooty> Is there a way to change that?
<wxl> first off there is an lxle channel somwehere
<wxl> i forgot what it is but i know it's on their web page
<piratebooty> they claim it is on this server
<piratebooty> and in channel #lxle
<wxl> hm
<piratebooty> but there is only one person in there and it looks like a bot
<wxl> it is
<wxl> so you are using a remote computer
<wxl> and connecting via openvpn to your lxle machine?
<wxl> or you have lxle on the remote computer?
<wxl> or both?
<piratebooty> no
<piratebooty> let me explain better
<piratebooty> I have LXLE machine
<piratebooty> that is connected to a paid VPN service
<piratebooty> via OpenVPN
<wxl> (i should also add, this is more of an openvpn question than a lubuntu/lxle/os question)
<piratebooty> while it is connected to that VPN
<piratebooty> I cannot get to it from my work computer on a completely different network over the internet, through my router with port forwarding
<piratebooty> if I disconnect from the VPN
<piratebooty> then I can, no problem
<wxl> so the work computer has the vpn service?
<piratebooty> no, the LXLE does
<wxl> so the lxle machine is running the openvpn SERVER?
<piratebooty> no
<piratebooty> just a client
<piratebooty> connecting to a third party VPN service
<wxl> so which machine is running the server?
<piratebooty> neither of them
<piratebooty> its a paid service, it connects to their servers
<wxl> ok so we're talking about 3 machines
<wxl> so there's some unknown service that has machines that you connect to?
<piratebooty> hehe
<piratebooty> I am not explaining myself properly I think
<piratebooty> the LXLE machine is connected to a third party VPN service that I pay for
<piratebooty> something like www.privateinternetaccess.com or Slickvpn.com
<wxl> and to be clear are you connecting to computers within this service's network or is it basically connecting you to some other machine?
<piratebooty> its basically connecting me to their private servers
<wxl> ok
<wxl> so is the lxle machine also known as your work computer?
<piratebooty> nope
<piratebooty> thats the home computer
<wxl> so what's the work computer running?
<piratebooty> windows
<wxl> and it's also trying to connect to this service?
<piratebooty> no
<wxl> oh good lord
<piratebooty> I am trying to access HTTP on the LXLE machine on a certain port
<piratebooty> through my router
<piratebooty> with NAT rules or PortForwarding
<wxl> from what computer?
<piratebooty> from work
<piratebooty> to LXLE
<wxl> through the vpn?
<piratebooty> nope
<piratebooty> over the internet
<wxl> omg
<wxl> so the vpn has nothing to do with it?
<piratebooty> not really, only that when I am connected to that, I cannot connect to it from work
<piratebooty> but when it's off, I can
<wxl> when the lxle machine is connected to the vpn?
<piratebooty> yes
<wxl> what port are you using to connect to the router from the work machine and what port does it connect to on the lxle machine?
<piratebooty> same port 9696 on both
<wxl> and what ports do you use to connect to the vpn?
<piratebooty> 443
<wxl> strange
<piratebooty> the other weird thing is
<piratebooty> when it is connected to the vpn
<piratebooty> I can access the lxle machine from another local machine on that port
<piratebooty> but not from the internet
<piratebooty> I have reviewed the logs of the router, and do show that it is in fact forwarding the packets
<piratebooty> I don't know why it is not working o_0
<wxl> windows -9696→ router -9696→ lxle works
<piratebooty> with VPN off, yes
<wxl> hm
<koell> How can I force PcManFM to show any folder in "detail view"? I always have to do this again and again...
<wxl> the local machine can access lxle just fine with the vpn off?
<piratebooty> yes
<piratebooty> even when it is on
<piratebooty> local can always connect
<piratebooty> vpn on or off
<wxl> oh you CAN
<wxl> bizarre
<piratebooty> yes, very strange
<wxl> well
<wxl> i can't tell you much
<piratebooty> ok
<wxl> but i can tell you it's highly unlikely that the issue lies in lxle, lxde, ubuntu, etc.
<wxl> it shouldn't have anything to do with the OS
<piratebooty> ok
<piratebooty> maybe its an OpenVPN thing?
<wxl> in fact, i would suspect the issue must lie somewhere in that router of yours
<wxl> that or openvpn
<piratebooty> ok
<piratebooty> I will check with them and see if they have any tips
<wxl> i'd try openvpn first
<piratebooty> thanks for your time
<wxl> they should be able to give you a quick answer
<piratebooty> sorry to drag it out
<wxl> oh no big deal
<wxl> these things are hard to explain sometime
<piratebooty> dang
<piratebooty> they ban kiwiclient
<piratebooty> probably because of spam
<wxl> koell: i don't have lubuntu in front of me but did you check ~/.config/pcmanfm/default/pcmanfm.conf?
<koell> wxl: yes there is an entry "view_mode=icon" but idk the value for detail view
<wxl> koell: it's in there
<wxl> i was hoping for something like (thing = one or two or three)
<koell> yep the file exists but idk the config value
<wxl> koell: oops sorry about that last thing
<wxl> http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=816
<wxl> that help?
<koell> wxl: no but this one did =) https://github.com/ssokolow/profile/blob/master/home/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu/pcmanfm.conf#L29
<koell> weird there is no conf documentation about pcmanfm in the manpage
<wxl> koell: now go edit the wiki documentation so we'll all know XD
<wxl> many of the lxde components lack documention
<wxl> the worst offender, though, is lightdm
<wxl> and THAT is funny because of how universally it is used throughout the canonical family
<koell> lightdm is the login manager?
<wxl> yeah
<wxl> for ubuntu proper even
<Roboat> I want to use metacity. I did sudo apt-get install metacity. I clicked where all the WMs are listed. The only unusual one there is Openbox. o_0
<koell> i only know about .config/lxsession xD
<Roboat> Where is the file that controls the login manager so I can disable it and start a WM through .xinitrc?
<koell> Roboat: i guess you have to create a new session folder in ~/.config/lxsession or copy the default lubuntu one and change yourself
<koell> thats what i did with i3wm
<koell> wb
<Roboat> Looks like the session just tells the login manager what all to launch. Maybe I should just make a blank-ish type one so I don't have a DM
<koell> Roboat: i copied the one from lubuntu and changed the autostart to killall lxde, pcmanfm and openbox
<koell> stupid but works =)
<Roboat> ok, time to try this out
<Roboat> gah
<Roboat> ok, that didn't work. i'll figure this out eventually :P
<koell> Roboat: which wm would you like to install?
<Roboat> metacity
<Roboat> ...and remove the DE entirely :P
<MeXTuX> When I drag a window I can see there is a tearing. Can that be fixed with Compton or xcompmgr? Video card is an integrated Intel. Ubuntu doesn't show the tearing and also installed Lubuntu on another machine but the problem was fixed after installing ATI drivers. With the Intel video card I can't try that but maybe a composition manager could help.
<MeXTuX> Any idea?
<rafaellaguna> MeXTuX, that's because you're not using a proprietary driver
<rafaellaguna> a composite manager may improve it a bit, try Compton (xcompmgr is abandonware)
<josiah14> Is there a way to configure lubuntu to not use the http proxy only when accessing specific domains?
<josiah14> sort of like what you can do in a Windows PAC file...
<josiah14> linux is not playing nice with my workplace's proxy settings
<josiah14> driving me bonkers
<Unit193> Well it the program supports libproxy.
<josiah14> I think chrome supports it
<josiah14> it's written in C++ anyway
<Unit193> libproxy is poorly documented in Ubuntu, but it may just do what you need.
<josiah14> yah, basically all I need is something that temporarily ignores my $HTTP_PROXY and related environment vars only when I access internal sites
<josiah14> libproxy might give me the capability to write a script that does that, anyway
<Unit193> Ahhh. I see.
#lubuntu 2014-07-31
<sgo11> hi, I am running ubuntu gnome 14.04. how can I switch to lubuntu? thanks.
<sgo11> anyway, I think I simply apt-get install lubuntu-desktop package.
<ianorlin> apt-get install lubuntu-desktop will get all lubuntu desktop stuff on top of gnome
<sgo11> ianorlin, what to do after installing lubuntu-desktop? will simply reboot be enough?
<ianorlin> log out and log in will be enough
<ianorlin> then you can choose lubuntu as your session
<sgo11> ianorlin, logout will continue to use gdm.
<ianorlin> ah then reboot will be needed
<sgo11> ianorlin, let me reboot. brb. thanks.
<sgo11> ianorlin, FYI, I have to run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm` manually.
<sgo11> I have connected an external VGA display. How can I enable it and rotate it 90 degree in lubuntu? In gnome, I simply use the "Display" setting UI tool. thanks.
<sgo11> I tried "Preferences" --> "Monitor Settings", it can not achieve my goal. can anyone help, please?
<sgo11> I tried this command "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1366x768 --pos 0x1080 --rotate normal --output VGA1 --mode 1920x1080 --pos 0x0 --rotate left". It has a problem. my LVDS1 is not in the right of my VGA1. they overlap each other. why?
<yz3pD> use arandr it's easier
<sgo11> yz3pD, just saw your reply. which channel should I reply you? thanks. how to use arandr? just replace xrandr by arandr in the above command I used? thanks.
<sgo11> yz3pD, installing arandr. it seems it's a GUI tool. i don't need to use command line then. thanks.
<sgo11> yz3pD, arandr works very well. thanks a lot.
<sgo11> hi, I use arandr to configure two monitors. one is built-in LVDS1 1366x768 with normal rotation and another one is VGA1 1920x1080 with left rotation. after the change is made by arandr, pcmanfm uses up 100% cpu. I tried "killall -9 pcmanfm" one time. it does not solve the issue. pcmanfm is auto-restarted after the kill. Then I issued "killall -9 pcmanfm" about 10 times. after about 10 times kill, the issue is resolved. do anyone have any ideas why? how to a
<sgo11> void this later? thanks.
<sgo11> when pcmanfm eats up 100% of cpu, the wallpaper looks fine. when the issue is resolved by killing pcmanfm many times, the wallpaper looks weird. not sure if this info helps or not.
<sgo11> yz3pD, hi, you told me to use arandr. I got one problem and just asked here before you join the channel. can I post the question again if you can help? my pcmanfm eats up 100% cpu core. the issue is resolved after killing pcmanfm many times. any ideas? thanks.
<yz3pD> maybe i can help you but not sure, but please pot your question again
<yz3pD> *post
<sgo11> yz3pD, I got two monitors. one is LVDS1 1366x768 with normal rotation and another one is VGA1 1920x1080 with left rotation. after the change is made by arandr, pcmanfm uses up 100% cpu. I tried "killall -9 pcmanfm" one time. it does not solve the issue. pcmanfm is auto-restarted after the kill. Then I issued "killall -9 pcmanfm" about 10 times. after about 10 times kill, the issue is resolved.
<sgo11> when pcmanfm eats up 100% of cpu, the wallpaper looks fine. when the issue is resolved by killing pcmanfm many times, the wallpaper looks weird. not sure if this info helps or not.
<yz3pD> if pcmanfm doesn't work fine then try thunar (or spacefm)
<yz3pD> wallpaper is drawn by pcmanfm
<yz3pD> i never had problems with pcmanfm, sure that it is pcmanfm who uses 100% cpu?
<sgo11> yz3pD, ok. I never heard thunar. I will google it now. yeah, I checked with htop. pcmanfm uses 100% cpu of one core. after killing it about 10 times, the problem is gone.
<yz3pD> how many core do you have?
<yz3pD> do you have installed additional drivers (i had slow graphics, installed these proprietary drivers and graphics works fine for me)
<yz3pD> *how many cores?
<yz3pD> thunar is the fm of xfce
<sgo11> yz3pD, I don't have any additional drivers. my laptop is optimus which has both intel and nvidia card. I think I am using intel card right now. I have 4 cpu cores.
<sgo11> the problem is gone after killing pcmanfm many times. I don't have slow graphics. everything works fine after kills.
<yz3pD> so you are sure that there are no additional drivers aviable for your pc?
<yz3pD> did you installed thunar?
<yz3pD> sgo11, after installing thunar you can change default filemanager in "Default applications for LXSession" under launching applications
<sgo11> yz3pD, I am doing work in that laptop now. I will try thunar later. I can not end my session yet. Since I have both intel card and nvidia card, nvidia driver is available for my nvidia card. but right now, nvidia optimus driver is broken for my laptop. thanks.
<yz3pD> ok then fix it and reboot, see later :)
<sgo11> yz3pD, thanks. :)
<sgo11> hi, can anyone tell me why Alt+F2 does not work in lubuntu 14.04? thanks.
<yz3pD> lubuntu problem... just use ctrl+alt+t to open terminal
<sgo11> I saw <keybind key="A-F2"><action name="Execute"> in ~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<sgo11> yz3pD, what causes it? how to work around it? I used to running all programs in Run.
<yz3pD> yes but it doensn't works in lubuntu 14.04
<yz3pD> sgo11, use terminal to see output, or create a starter
<sgo11> yz3pD, ok, thanks. is there a bug for it?
<yz3pD> i don't know why it doesn't works, it's a bug
<yz3pD> maybe be fixed in lubuntu 14.10
<sgo11> yz3pD, I found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1313355
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1313355 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Alt + F2 shortcut does not work on Lubuntu" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<sgo11> what does "fix committed" mean?
<yz3pD> i don't know
<yz3pD> is english your native language?
<sgo11> yz3pD, no. why? I think my english sounds weird. haha. :)
<yz3pD> i'm from germany and also think my english sounds weird ;)
<yz3pD> but your english is really ok
<sgo11> yz3pD, i am from China. :)
<yz3pD> lol
<sgo11> english is very hard for me.
<yz3pD> but the workaround works!
<yz3pD> lxpanelctl run
<sgo11> yeah, it works. cool.
<yz3pD> google translator also doesn't know what "conmitted" means
<yz3pD> *committed
<yz3pD> 承诺
<yz3pD> does that helps you? ;)
<sgo11> oh. I know what "committed" mean. it means the code is uploaded and committed to the code base. but what I don't understand is what it means in that bug system and when I am going to get that fix package in the official repo.
<yz3pD> i think that it means that you have to do this fix
<anarkhos> is it necessary to have a swap partition in order for hibernation to work?
<sgo11> yz3pD, ok. :)
<yz3pD> yes for hibernation you need swap
<anarkhos> ok that explains
<yz3pD> but with slow hard drive it can take some time ... some very long time
<anarkhos> suppose i should create one. i just created a 20gb ext4 for lubuntu, nothing else
<anarkhos> slow harddrive... well the computer got 2gb ram and 1.3ghz cpu
<anarkhos> so, given there is 2gb ram, what's a good swap partition size? 4gb?
<yz3pD> i'm running an lubuntu without swap, because i don't need hibernate, and when my system starts using swap parti the system hangs up
<anarkhos> o
<yz3pD> so i don't use swap any more
<anarkhos> ok hibernation is not crucial rally, but i dislike that it doesn't work
<anarkhos> really
<yz3pD> what means crucial?
<anarkhos> very important
<yz3pD> ok
<anarkhos> i just dislike bugs
<anarkhos> ok...
<anarkhos> "As a base minimum, it's highly recommended that the swap space should be equal to the amount of physical memory (RAM)."
<yz3pD> i also
<anarkhos> so at least 2gb
<yz3pD> yes
<yz3pD> but when swap is bigger than ram systems slows down
<yz3pD> so max. 2gb
<yz3pD> and lubuntu is a minimalistic os, so you have to deal with that some things doesn't work
<anarkhos> no
<sgo11> from my experience, if you are not using ssd, swap is kinda useless. when the ram is full and swap is used, the system becomes extremely slow.
<anarkhos> min. 2gb according to ubuntu.com
<anarkhos> minimum the same amount of swap as the amount of ram
<yz3pD> sgo11, that is exactly my experience
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> " Also, it's recommended that the swap space is twice the amount of physical memory (RAM) depending upon the amount of hard disk space available for the system"
<sgo11> swap is really useless. you don't need to give too much. the same amount of ram is enough. but most articles will suggest double size of ram. doesn't really matter. when swap is used, you system will become very slow unless you are using ssd.
<anarkhos> useless? hibernation doesn't work without a swap partition it seems
<sgo11> useless when you don't use hibernation. :)
<anarkhos> haha
<yz3pD> anarkhos, you have to see if you wanna use swap and if you wanna, then your experience will show how big it should be
<anarkhos> so is it most common to just don't create swap partitions these days? is it a relic from the past?
<yz3pD> no
<anarkhos> if so then maybe i should just not care about hibernation
<yz3pD> on big systems with fast processor i also use swap but not on small systems with less ram , slow cpu, small hdd (on which i use lubuntu)
<yz3pD> i don't
<anarkhos> does it sound like a bad idea to use swap on a computer with 2gb ram and a 1.3ghz cpu?
<sgo11> I just create swap partition with the same size of ram for safe. if disk space is not an issue for you, you can create one with double size of ram. most articles will suggest to use double size of ram.
<anarkhos> right
<sgo11> hard drive is cheap. I got 1 TB in my laptop. 2gb or 4gb are the same thing.
<yz3pD> for me swap doesn't make sence under lubuntu but maybe for you it does
<yz3pD> try it out
<sgo11> I got 6gb ram. I think my swap will never be used in lubuntu (which is a good thing).
<anarkhos> yz3pD: no i think your suggestions are good
<anarkhos> hibernation isn't very important
<yz3pD> anarkhos, some time ago i also wanted to use hibernation feature, but it doesn't worked good with my pc and it took so long because of slow hard disk
<yz3pD> so i never used spaw
<yz3pD> *swap
<yz3pD> but maybe your hd is faster and hibernate works for you, than it makes sence ;)
<anarkhos> we'll see. i think i will just wait and see if more important problems appear soon. there aren't any at the moment. im very satisfied with lubuntu. if i have no problems for a long time, maybe ill then look into this swap/hibernation issue
<anarkhos> wait, i think i noticed a bug yesterday...
<anarkhos> i typed "sudo shutdown now", but i don't think it really shut down. the screen got black, but the green light by the power button was still there
<anarkhos> so i had to hit the power button to shutdown
<anarkhos> is this common?
<anarkhos> but normal shutdown via the menu works fine
<anarkhos> also, apart from swap, do you create many partitions? one for boot, one for home etc.? i have everything on one partition as it is now
<yz3pD> anarkhos, i have only 1 partition
<yz3pD> anarkhos, try "init 0" in place of "shutdown now"
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> ok
<anarkhos> yes, "init 0" worked. thanks a lot
<anarkhos> so it's not always bugs i see. it's me not using the right commands
<yz3pD> sgo1
<patarr> anyone know where pcmanfm is started? It starts mine with some crappy arguments that break my wallpapers.
<patarr> if i kill the process and it restarts, it works great.
<patarr> Where can I modify this?
<phillw> patarr: Menu --> Preferences --> Default applications for LXSession --> Autostart tab is where I'd suggest starting.
<holstein> i might try as a different user, and see if the issue is with my user's session
#lubuntu 2014-08-01
<jerryt> I can not stop the new 14.04 Lubuntu from locking my screen and blacking it out.  Light Locker is set to never on everything, and Power Management is set to never too.
<jerryt> Any suggestions?
<deitarion> Does anyone have a list of the commands that used to be in /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart? I have a user profile that I brought from 12.04 and was nothing more than Openbox until I added lxpanel and pcmanfm to ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart.
<deitarion> Since I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04, lxsession appears to be broken. With or without the @ prefix, it ignores "Manual autostarted applications".
<phillw> deitarion: in 14.04, have a look at
<phillw> Menu --> Preferences --> Default Applications for LXSession
<deitarion> That's what it's ignoring.
<deitarion> ...and given how other parts of it are broken too (eg. I set Leafpad as "Text editor" and LibreOffice as "Documents"... .TXT files open in LibreOffice), I'm in the process of migrating off lxsession for as much functionality as possible.
<phillw> The AutoStart tab we know works, as it was used as a workaround for the nm-applet bug
<deitarion> The "Known applications" part of it does, the "Manual autostarted applications" part doesn't.
<deitarion> I'm in the process of moving all my autostarted applications to .xsessionrc
<yz3pD> deitarion, the mime type function doenst work fine, so don't change extensions in Default Applications for LXSession
<deitarion> yz3pD: Yes, I noticed that it's quite broken. Listing applications that aren't installed like Ardour3, ignoring ones that are like K3b, displaying long unsorted lists in More, etc.
<yz3pD> deitarion, yes it's a quite new tool, but autostart works fine for me
<deitarion> I was actually left with what, for most people, would be an unusable desktop when I upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 because no migration was provided for expecting PCManFM, LXPanel, etc. to be started from /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart.
<phillw> deitarion: for the nm-applet bug, it was added as a manual entry. It worked fine.
<yz3pD> deitarion, reinstall?
<yz3pD> phillw, for me it also worked fine to add nm-applet manual
<deitarion> yz3pD: "Upgrade" on the LiveCD after my boot partition fsck'd things like /bin/ls into nonexistence.
<phillw> deitarion: you cannot upgrade from cd, it has not been supported since 12.04.
<deitarion> phillw: Then the Lubuntu 14.04 CD shouldn't offer that as an option.
<phillw> please raise it as a bug against ubiquity (that the installer common to all flavours).
<phillw> you *used* to be able to use alternate, but that was also dropped
<deitarion> Got a URL? I rarely go on Launchpad and I'm not familiar with how the projects are laid out.
<yz3pD> deitarion, so download lubuntu 14.04.1 and install it again
<phillw> deitarion: go to terminal and issue command 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' it pull all the details in and then you can your comments.
<phillw> I'm a fan of seperate /home for any re-installs.
<deitarion> yz3pD: No thanks. Aside from having to manually fix some config files that were left untouched in my /home partition, everything seems to work fine. My main problems are figuring out how to migrate more into /home so that I'm insulated from bugs like "Upgrading didn't ask me before switching away from Elementary icons"
<yz3pD> phillw, why seperate /home ?
<yz3pD> i only got 1 partition on hd and it works fine
<deitarion> yz3pD: Means you can nuke your root and reinstall without losing anything.
<yz3pD> deitarion, cool, i always copied my files to extra hd
<phillw> yz3pD: for if you need to completely re-install because you find out that the install CD was actually corrupt and things like /bin/ls vanish
<phillw> that effect is typical of a corrupt CD
<yz3pD> so i only have to say to the installer: use this partiton as /home ?
<deitarion> phillw: The install CD wasn't corrupt. I encountered ext4 filesystem corruption that confused 12.04's fsck into removing half the OS. The Install CD fixed it.
<deitarion> yz3pD: Exactly.
<deitarion> Well, that and make sure "Format" is unchecked.
<deitarion> I couple that with a manually-maintained script which re-runs apt-get commands and copies a few config files like my TwinView-tweaking xorg.conf back into place.
<yz3pD> cool thing!
<yz3pD> i'm not a fan of update system from one version to an other, so i always fromat my hd nd install the new system, but in future i will create a /home parti and keep it thx
<deitarion> Yeah. Upgrades can still be a bit iffy as a result of things like "forgot to copy Elementary icons into my homedir before choosing the theme", but I can reinstall an existing desktop version without issue in under an hour and have it almost completely unattended.
<deitarion> ...and I share your reasoning. My brother's computer didn't take well to upgrading 12.04 -> 13.04 -> 13.10, so we had to reinstall.
<deitarion> Ugh. I think I'm just going to dump lxsession entirely and use something that does exactly what it's told and no more like openbox-session. There appears to be no options to opt out of nm-applet and the IBus tray icon.
<deitarion> s/appears/appear/
<deitarion> ...and this new version of Chrome is a piece of garbage. Most of the time, it ignores my keystrokes. (Guess I'll have to use something like Midori or Aurora for the two sites that break because of my Firefox "No 3rd-party cookies" policy.)
<deitarion> Wait, I can't until I find a replacement for lxsession's built-in XSettings manager. Grr.
<yz3pD> deitarion, you can disable 3rd-party cookies in firefox (i have a whitelist)
<wxl> deitarion: that problem with chrome will go away if you remove ibus, btw.
<yz3pD> deitarion, chromium also doesn't works for me, i press a key and it happens nothing..
<wxl> yz3pD: then remove ibus
<yz3pD> wxl, what does ibus exactly? ... i don't want to loose funcions
<wxl> !info ibus | yz3pD
<ubottu> yz3pD: ibus (source: ibus): Intelligent Input Bus - core. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.5-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 176 kB, installed size 1204 kB
<wxl> ibus is problematic anyways and we're discussing removing it entirely from lubuntu.
<wxl> …which is the way xubuntu has gone.
<yz3pD> so if don't use ibus i same cpu/ram and chromium works ... cool application ibus xD
<yz3pD> *i can save cpu/ram
<deitarion> If you don't write languages like Japanese which need more than simply a keyboard layout, you don't need iBus.
<yz3pD> and if want to change my keyboard layout from de to en ?
<deitarion> yz3pD: I forget the names but, for simple keyboard layout switching, there are other utilities which do that.
<yz3pD> ok
<deitarion> (I just manually use the `setxkbmap` command in a terminal on the rare occasions I need to fiddle with my layout, hence why I don't remember the names of the GUIs.)
<yz3pD> ok i killed ibus and chromium works, how to remove from autostart?`
<deitarion> sudo apt-get purge ibus
<yz3pD> ok the hardcore solution :)
<yz3pD> no i can't do that if i remove ibus he also removes lubuntu-desktop*
<deitarion> yz3pD: Harmless.
<yz3pD> no!
<deitarion> lubuntu-desktop only exists to pull in everything that comes with a default Lubuntu desktop. You'll also have it removed if you remove things like Gnumeric, Sylpheed, or Transmission.
<deitarion> (See `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` for comparison)
<yz3pD> so when i remove lubuntu-desktop he wouldn't remove the lubuntu desktop, does it make sense?
<deitarion> yz3pD: Once lubuntu-desktop has pulled things in, they stay until you remove them.
<wxl> !metapackage | yz3pD: this is what lubuntu-desktop is:
<ubottu> yz3pD: this is what lubuntu-desktop is:: A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<yz3pD> ok why didn't you told me directly that it's a metapackage ... good bye lubuntu-desktop
<deitarion> yz3pD: I didn't know if you knew what a metapackage was.
<yz3pD> deitarion, sorry my mistake, thx for the advise
<yz3pD> if i remove lubuntu-desktop he will also remove unity-control-center and install gnome-controlcenter, but that doesn't make a difference or?
<deitarion> It shouldn't do that but, since I can't reproduce the problem, I can't tell you why it does.
<yz3pD> ok so i will risc it
<deitarion> Worst case scenario, you manually change it back by reinstalling unity-control-center and removing gnome-controlcenter.
<yz3pD> don't care, i did an update today ;)
<yz3pD> *backup
<yz3pD> not update
<yz3pD> ok i rebooted and everything looks fine
<phillw> yz3pD: you will find bad things only happen to good computers when you do not have a backup :)
<phillw> but, a separate /home partition? Yeah, handy - if only to make so that you can do two different types of back up.. system and your own stuff.
<yz3pD> phillw, yes absolutly, many people (often windows users) say, no i don't need a backup and then their hd crashes and they cry "my data" xD
<yz3pD> phillw, i backup all modified config files in my home dir
<anarkhos> hello
<anarkhos> is it totally unproblematic to open files which are stored on an NTFS partition in lubuntu programs? for instance using some text editor to read text from the NTFS partition
<anarkhos> perfectly fine?
<yz3pD> lubuntu supports ntfs rw
<anarkhos> yes
<anarkhos> so it doesn't harm the NTFS data in any way?
<anarkhos> i had that impression for some reason
<anarkhos> it's probably something i read a long time ago
<yz3pD> long time ago linux didn't supported ntfs a really long time ago
<anarkhos> right
<anarkhos> 15 years ago?
<yz3pD> no idea
<anarkhos> ok
<yz3pD> when i came to linux it already supported ntfs :D
<anarkhos> also, there was a problem the first time i tried to boot lubuntu today. the screen was black, but there was the green light by  the power button. could it be some real problem, or is it more likely i was too impatient? i just hit the power button in order to restart, but maybe it would have booted if i had waited longer.
<anarkhos> it's just that it seemed very dead
<anarkhos> and when did you start using linux?
<yz3pD> i don't know some years ago
<yz3pD> when you press F1 to F12 while lubuntu boots up, it shows you what happens in he background
<anarkhos> hmm
<anarkhos> ok ill try that if the problem arises again
<anarkhos> wait... F1 to F12?
<anarkhos> that's 12 buttons
<yz3pD> F1 or F2 or F3 ...
<anarkhos> isn't there ONE i could press rather?
<yz3pD> e.g. F5
<anarkhos> so F5 it is?
<anarkhos> or it doesn' t matter which one?
<yz3pD> e.g.
<anarkhos> hmm
<yz3pD> it doesn't matter
<anarkhos> ok thanks
<yz3pD> if your screen is always black after boot up, then try nomodeset grup parameter
<wxl> s/grup/grub/
<deitarion> Ugh. Now I'm getting that "unwanted screen locker" problem my brother was getting. How do I kill that? (He was even getting it after switching to Kubuntu, so my solution for him was switching from LightDM to KDM)
<wxl> unwanted screen locker? be more specific
<deitarion> wxl: 14.04's "screensaver" is throwing up the LightDM login screen without logging me out.
<wxl> deitarion: interesting. is this a standard lubuntu install?
<deitarion> wxl: Yes. Happened on my brother's fresh Lubuntu 14.04 install (even when he was logged into a Kubuntu session) and now it happens on my 12.04 -> 14.04 upgrade with my Lubuntu session.
<wxl> deitarion: you have other sessions?
<deitarion> wxl: He'd used `apt-get install kubuntu-desktop` but I only have Lubuntu, Lubuntu-netbook, and whatever that third one I'm forgetting is. Neither of us use "Switch User".
<anarkhos> deitarion: what happens if you enter user/pass? any errors?
<deitarion> Nope. It's a fully functional screen locker... it's just an unwelcome guest.
<anarkhos> or does the login box disappear and everything seems normal again?
<anarkhos> just a redundancy?
<deitarion> I don't want a screen locker.
<anarkhos> right
<deitarion> Given that LightDM's "two processes, one unprivileged" design also fails catastrophically when it encounters a full /home partition while LXDM's single process design takes advantage of the "reserved for root" emergency space, maybe I should just remove LightDM like I did for my mother.
<yz3pD> light-locker ?
<deitarion> Well, "Enable light-locker" is on, but "Automatically lock the session" is set to "Never".
<deitarion> Couldn't hurt to `apt-get purge` it though.
<anarkhos> hmm, seems im using lubuntu 14.04 too. i think the source of the confusion is that i downloaded the, what 12.02 (?) ISO, but then i installed it on the HD, and since i had established a network connection, it was able to install the newest lubuntu version
<anarkhos> but act /proc/version suggests it's 3.13.0.24-generic
<anarkhos> cat
<anarkhos> that's the kernel i reckon, but it's still called lubuntu 14.04
<anarkhos> ok, kernel vs. distribution, that's the distinction.
<anarkhos> i never get any login box when pressing a key to stop the screensaver
<anarkhos> enable light-locker is ON here as well, and "auto. lock..." = Never
<yz3pD> why not disable it?
<anarkhos> Lock on suspend is OFF
<anarkhos> yeah that's an idea
<deitarion> Yeah. Just checked. Killing and purging it fixed the problem.
<wxl> phillw: that's what i'm asking. i'm pretty sure the nm-applet bug is fixed, no?
<phillw> wxl: that was fixed in a1?
<wxl> phillw: nope.
<silverlion> nm-applet is confirmed
<wxl> silverlion: confirmed fixed in a2?
<silverlion> that is settled
<phillw> wxl: most odd that it was not noted at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu#Update_for_Lubuntu_14.04.1
<silverlion> i did sudo apt-get upgrade and had two icons afterwards
<wxl> phillw: well that came after a1 and before a2
<wxl> are those a1, a2, 14.04.1, daily, ??? :)
<wxl> ok i removed it
<wxl> i'm going to go with it as is. did you see my comment about ppc, phillw ?
<phillw> I also saw your views as to questioning why no announcement was made that a2 was up for testing.
<wxl> well that's me griping
<phillw> wxl: the person to ask of that is balloons
<wxl> it's a personal problem really ;)
<wxl> ah ok i'll talk to balloons. thx phillw
<phillw> wxl: I also subscribe to mailing list and saw nothing.
<wxl> phillw: come to think of it, that's true too
<yz3pD> are here only lubuntu users in this chat or also lubuntu developers?
<phillw> yz3pD: good question, well presented, deserves an answer... lXDE has merged with RazorQT, thus lubuntu is only receiving bug fixes. The 14.04 LTS will be supported, but rolling back bug fixes requires SRU's to be raised (the devs cannot simply release a bug).
<phillw> yz3pD: hopefully this will help explain... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing/14.10
<yz3pD> so lubuntu will use lxqt in lubuntu 14.10 in place of lxde ?
<phillw> yz3pD: no, it will not
<yz3pD> will they make a new distr lxqtbuntu ?
<phillw> yz3pD: nope, lubuntu will quietly switch. gtk is becoming more of an issue from what the people who make lubuntu tell us testers.
<yz3pD> phillw, so lubuntu with gtk only gets bugfixes and lxqt is the future of lubuntu ?
<phillw> yz3pD: that is what the boss tells us :)
<yz3pD> the boss, so you are a developer or tester or user ?
<phillw> I'm  a tester and also support users
<yz3pD> and if lubuntu uses qt, will it uses more cpu/ram/gpu (i only know qt lib from kde) than gtk ?
<phillw> yz3pD: th jury is still out, but it seems from tests so far, very little difference.
<yz3pD> phillw, ok that are good news
<phillw> it is nothing like as hungry as kubuntu-qt uses. That would be a complete blocker and something the devs are acutely aware of.
<yz3pD> can you send me a download link for lubuntu with qt or are only lxqt packagesa avaible?
<phillw> if you're familiar with using Virtual Machines, you can fire up the machine i a VM... Last time I checked, it was not suggested as a 'machine', simply because a lot of dev work going on. That  means the system *will* get out of sync with itself and may then need a r-install.
<wxl> there. nice long mailing list message for the ppcers
<wxl> oops wrong channel :)
<phillw> lol
<phillw> yz3pD: if you're used to dual booting, you can also do it that way. But if your machine has ~ 2GB RAM you can run lubuntu and then LXQt in Virtual Mode
<yz3pD> phillw, so there is a lubuntu lxqt iso avaible?
<phillw> yz3pD: you install lubuntu and then add on the lxqt meta-package onto it.
<phillw> yz3pD: there is no ISO yet for LXQt
<yz3pD> phillw, ok so i will test lxqt later
<yz3pD> when iso avaible
<Glorfindel> I was installing lubuntu on a low ram laptop, and left it sitting there. When I came back later it was showing the desktop of the live boot system, what did I do wrong and why didn't it install right?
<phillw> 15.04 I would guess. I use 14.10 as my daily machine since alpha 1 as 14.10 is purely a bug fix.
<wxl> Glorfindel: are you sure you were in the middle of the boot process?
<yz3pD> phillw, i saw some photos with lxqt using kwin, but lxqt will use openbox like normal or?
<phillw> Glorfindel: if you do not tell it what to do, it will go into Live - Also, on low RAM machine, do not use Desktopp - Use Alternate
<Glorfindel> I selected the 'install lubuntu' option, went through all the steps and it was installing when I left it
<yz3pD> Glorfindel, when installation is done he ask: test lubuntu or reboot
<wxl> Glorfindel: try removing the install media and reboot
<Glorfindel> I did, it wouldn't boot lubuntu
<wxl> what did it do?
<Glorfindel> booted windows
<Glorfindel> when I tried to boot from the partition it wouldn't either
<yz3pD> so boot loader doesn't work
<phillw> Glorfindel: aletrnate ISO
<deitarion> yz3pD: I believe they currently use Openbox but the goal is to use KWin because it's too much work to reinvent Openbox as yet another Wayland compositor and the KWin devs are working on slimming it down.
<Glorfindel> ok
<Glorfindel> I will try it
<phillw> Glorfindel: have a read of why.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Alternate_ISO
<phillw> It should explain why lubuntu is the flavour left who supports them.
<yz3pD> phillw, so kwin cpu/ram/gpu usage will be about openbox cpu/ram/gpu usage ?
<deitarion> yz3pD: Not sure they can get it down that far, given what a compositor inherently must do.
<Glorfindel> thanks
<phillw> A lot of stuff is still in dev. They are very mindful of cpu / ram usage.
<yz3pD> phillw, if lubuntu will use more cpu/ram/gpu than xubuntu then they do something wrong ;)
<phillw> Actually, the update manager is out for testing and we hope to have the lubuntu software center out in next few weeks for testing.
<yz3pD> i will see what happened when lubuntu qt is stable
<phillw> I only know that, as it was me who asked the guy who had helped out in the past if he fancied rolling his sleeves up and getting both re-coded for Qt :)
<yz3pD> cool
<ismayjavirc> Hola a todos desde España
<ismayjavirc> Hay soporte en español?
<yz3pD> de que tema ?
<yz3pD> phillw, i have xdm in place of lightdm so light locker doesn't but i need lock-screen function, do you know a good lock-screen application or should i use xscreensaver?
<phillw> yz3pD: you would need to ask others, but I know people have used xscreensaver. I'm just quietly waiting for light locker to have a rocket up it for utopic.
<yz3pD> phillw, "to have a rocket up it for utopic." sry english is not my native language what does it mean?
<phillw> yz3pD: for a fix to be made, a rocket up it may mean a totally new approach
<yz3pD> ah ok
<koell> I've 2 notebooks and would like to install lubuntu on my older one. How do i boot from network so I can install there? My old notebook's usb isnt working.
<koell> oh there is a wiki article :D
<phillw> koell: yes, it network install.
<koell> phillw: do you know if it is possible to use lvm and disk encryption on a pentium M?
<phillw> koell: I see no reason not to be. you need 2 GB RAM if you want to run a base install and a VM, but it can be done on lower
<phillw> if you are using lubuntu... you'd get away with a lot lower
<suncokret> hello
<rafaella-> hello suncokret
<suncokret> is that laguna? :)
<rafaella-> yes, something's wrong on my IRC :D
<suncokret> i use 14.04 and it is good
<koell> laguna :3
<suncokret> now i can use it after we solved problem with themes
<rafaella-> you tell me, now I'm a girl :D
<koell> i may switch from lubuntu, xterm's 256 color issues suck :/
<suncokret> can you tell me how to change mouse pointer in 14.04?
<rafaella-> ha haa, suncokret, I was trying to do it yesterday
<suncokret> and did you suceed?
<rafaellaguna> you can the pointer only for some apps, but it's known XOrg bug
<koell> wait, you are both design guys? ^^
<koell> hello rafaellaguna \o/
<rafaellaguna> omg, I'm back! :D
<suncokret> which irc client you use?
<koell> i love rafaellaguna's lubuntu theme! :3
<anarkhos> hexchat
<rafaellaguna> thank you, koell :D
<suncokret> i can not find themes which have gray or blue background so i modify some themes and make my custom theme
<suncokret> so
<suncokret> it is not possible to change mouse pointer?
<rafaellaguna> it's difficult to file managers (desktops) to use custom themes, I tried but it's a bug of X
<koell> rafaellaguna: do you know which files/folders i need to export to bring lubuntu's overall theme to arch? :D
<suncokret> phill told me that screen lock is bug too
<rafaellaguna> a few, you'll need /usr/share/themes/Lubuntu-* for gtk
<suncokret> when monitor turn off after inactive for x minutes
<suncokret> screen is lock too
<suncokret> can i turn off screen lock?
<rafaellaguna> yes, it is, suncokret, it's failing, Ubuntu guys are fixing it
<suncokret> i don't want screen lock
<suncokret> that is fail on all ubuntu?
<rafaellaguna> yes
<suncokret> so this is lts version
<suncokret> and it will probably be update fix soon?
<rafaellaguna> koell, and /usr/share/icons/Lubuntu*
<koell> rafaellaguna: and that playoyyomouth thing? :D
<rafaellaguna> that would be more difficult, plymouth is an Ubuntu specific package
<rafaellaguna> not in the artwork stuff (even it is)
<koell> there should be a lubuntu inspired ubuntu theme xD
<suncokret> rafael, i find on some forum how to fix keyboard problem with double commander if you remember, ibus make problem so it only need to turn off or uninstall ibus
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> I use fcitx instead of ibus
<koell> i just love lubuntu, it is that lightweight & cute. i love the software choices, i mean pcmanfm is just the best file manager ever made :D
<suncokret> what is fcitx?
<koell> lets cuddle together :3
<rafaellaguna> :)
<suncokret> koell, best file manager is total comander, and best file manager for linux is double commander
<rafaellaguna> it's an input method, like ibus
<suncokret> double commander is best copy of total commander
<suncokret> but total commander is still much better
<suncokret> :)
<rafaellaguna> suncokret, I preffer pcmanfm :D
<suncokret> did you used total comander before?
<suncokret> did you try that program?
<rafaellaguna> yes, a few times, and console MC too
<suncokret> total commander is based on norton comander
<suncokret> and mc is based on nc too
<rafaellaguna> yes, it is
<suncokret> but
<rafaellaguna> yes, mc is a clone
<suncokret> total commander is best clone of norton commander
<suncokret> far best
<phillw> suncokret: if you have only one langugage, simply switch iBus off in Language Support, if you need Language support, get the version of Chromium that actually works... Have a read of where the error is... Bug 1307648
<ubottu> bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307648
<suncokret> phill i don't understand, which language support?
<phillw> BTW, lubuntu switched back to FFox at 14.40
<suncokret> language support for what?
<phillw> suncokret: for people who have dual languages... something crazy like English and French (Not to be confused with American and English)
<suncokret> dual languages
<suncokret> or dual keyboard layout?
<suncokret> i still don't understand what ibus do
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> iBus can switch the keyboard layout along with the language via language support so the screen language also changs
<suncokret> so if i use only one language
<phillw> it is not needed
<suncokret> and two keyboard layout
<suncokret> then i don't need ibus?
<phillw> suncokret: simply go in and turn it off.
<suncokret> first i was turn it off in file
<suncokret> /etc/default/im-config
<suncokret> but it is better to unistall it
<suncokret> because it is not usefull for me
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> Menu --> Preferences --> Language Support. then switch input method from iBus to None. It will never bother you again, but has to be enabled for foreign keyboards. Once the Ubuntu team actually get the newer chromium actually installed it will not be a bug.
<suncokret> i unistaled ibus
<suncokret> :)
<phillw> Taking sledge hammers to crack a nut is always annoying, as it means those who have complained cannot really help out in checking that the issue has been solved for any new commers.... :(
<koell> can i run the lubuntu-iso also on the notebook itself? my usb is really broken =( so what if i copy the iso to the live cd desktop and run from that iso the installation?
<rafaellaguna> koell, yes, you can
<koell> how? just double click?
<rafaellaguna> you'll see what's inside, but what for?
<suncokret> i go, i'll be back
<MDesigner> hey guys, there's a problem downloading Lubuntu 64-bit PC via torrent. i get a tracker error: Requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker.
<MDesigner> oh never mind. the front page link is for 14.04 and that gives a tracker error, but on the downloads page, the 14.04.1 torrent file works
<MDesigner> whoever maintains the website may want to update those front page linnkjs
<wxl> MDesigner: on which?
<MDesigner> http://lubuntu.net/
<MDesigner> this gives me a tracker error: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<wxl> boo that one's outside of my control but i'll pass the word on :)
<MDesigner> thanks :)
<phillw> MDesigner: can you tell me which link from lubuntu.net is not working.. As in how you got to click on a bad link
<wxl> all of them, phillw
<MDesigner> http://lubuntu.net/ right on the front page
<wxl> none of the download links point to 14.04.1
<phillw> MDesigner:  wxl no worries, I can see it now...
<phillw> I only look after the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu areas, no one takes care of lubuntu.net
<wxl> -!- There is no such nick no one
<MDesigner> cheers, guys. and thanks!
<koell> lol, i trolled around x times on trying to install lubuntu, now i got the download was corrupted. man, now i ll always check md5 sum before :D
<phillw> koell: we all do it the once...
<wxl> AND ONLY ONCE
<koell> i never give a f... on md5 till today :D
<phillw> koell: was it you who said who said that after 'ls' had gone as a terminal command you still thought it was an error in lubuntu? :D
<koell> no idk xD
<koell> im so happy now :3
<koell> this is really ugly guys =( http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<koell> Does lubuntu has some shortcuts to maximize a window or change the workspace?
<koell> or do you know a tool? i know xdotool can do that...
<phillw> koell: we're just happy that you finally realised it was corrupt. In the future you will be telling others that their's is and they will call you an idiot (or worse)
<koell> phillw: i like you phil :3
<koell> +l
<phillw> koell: 14.04.1 does not have that bug
<koell> phillw: but 14.04.1 is not available as download? i just do an upgrade...
<phillw> koell:it is avaialble
<phillw> if you have lubuntu 14.04 you can do an upgrade
<koell> anyway, im just happy it works now and i got lvm and encryption as well :3
<koell> alright phillw :D
<koell> you did your homework ahahah
<phillw> for people installing from new, use 14.04.1
<koell> but it is not on the download page on lubuntu.net i guess...
<phillw> koell: the top left corner of Get Lubuntu points to the correct area
<koell> phillw: does lubuntu/lxde work with 2 screens? how is your expecrience with?
#lubuntu 2014-08-02
<phillw> koell: the default works if both screens are similar resolution. if not, I'd suggest getting arandr
<koell> aptik works like a charm :3
<phillw> koell: When I do go to places for over head projectors, I just check I have ArandR installed :)
<koell> phillw: arandr, xrandr, im confused xD
<phillw> koell: if you need two screens on differing sizes, go into LSC and pull in ArandR via the graphics stuff
<indn1234> Yo guys, I wanna disable the ubuntu style scrolling on my lubuntu-desktop environment, and go back to old school scrolling side bars. Can I do that? How?
<MeXTuX> Installed Compton and used this configuration http://www.ivegotavirus.com/how-to-finally-fix-visual-tearing-on-xubuntu-other-ubuntu-based-distros/ but the main menu disappears. Any idea? My graphics card is a Sumo [Radeon HD 6480G] and installed propietary drivers
<ripthejacker> Need help, Lubuntu is not able to resolve .local addresses
<ripthejacker> Ok fixed it by installing avahi-daemon
<koell> Do you know a clicki-way to mount a nfs share in pcmanfm? Does pcmanfm support that feature?
<holstein> koell: try gigolo
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<koell> okey thanks =)
<holstein> this will mount, and you can navigate in whatever filemanager..
<koell> sadly, such feature is not integrated in the filemanagers itself
<holstein> koell: sure, they are
<koell> pcmanfm?
<holstein> koell: you are using lubuntu, with lxde, with "light" choices by default
<koell> i guess a mounting feature is lightweight enough =)
<holstein> if you want to make a compromise for something heavier, with the functionality you want, you can.. or, use gigolo, which is quite light..or mount in the CLI
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<koell> yes cli is easy, but not for my dad :D
<holstein> koell: could be, lxde/lubuntu is "not for dad"..
<koell> lol
<holstein> a agrue, a new linux user likely shouldnt be mounting nfs shares..
<holstein> shouldnt need to*
<koell> i know about fstab but it is just a temp mount
<koell> maybe samba is better then
<twager> Any gotchas on upgrading to utopic ?
<phillw> twager: I've been on it since alpha 1... Love it :)
<phillw> lubuntu utopic is a bug fix release only, so bugs are fixed that are not yet rolled into 14.04
<phillw> twager: that does, however, come with the proviso that something like a kernel update could kill things etc.
<twager> phillw, Thanks will set it to upgrade and give it a try..Must move abt 60g music first in case of failure :-)
<phillw> always keep a backup! one good little hint is to make a separate /home partition :)
<twager> I have a spare external drive I keep all my rubbish on..I have 4 partitions already on this drive so no room for a seperate home.
<phillw> twager: if you're going to run 14.10, then have a read of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing and join that mailing list.
<twager> phillw:  Thanks for all the info will leave now and give it a try..
<phillw> twager: tidy the drive up, and use the extended partition area (should be swap) to add a new area.
<phillw> I use LVM, but that's a bit geeky for most people :)
<twager> OK..bbl I hope
<twager> phillw: ?
<phillw> twager: you're alive!
<twager> And kicking with a new lubuntu !!
<twager> Upgrade was faultless
<phillw> twager:  shh... say yes ....
<twager> Must leave box to get my dinner...bbl
<deitarion> Dragging and dropping VDPAU-mode MPlayer or Chromium is horrendously slow and laggy with or without compton. I'm running nvidia-current. Is this regression since 12.04 a known issue?
<deitarion> s/dragging and dropping/drag-moving/
<deitarion> Also, without Compton, Geeqie's damage handling is horrendously broken.
<deitarion> The only potentially relevant EE/WW line in Xorg.0.conf is "NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" is not used"
<phillw> deitarion: can you hang on, a guy I know who is good at this issue has been paged and will be along when he gets chance.
<phillw> just be patient :)
<deitarion> phillw: No problem.
<phillw> deitarion: your looking out for rafaellugna I think he's have his meal, but he will be back.
<deitarion> k
<phillw> deitarion: it is a driver issue, from my poor memory, what is the card ?
<deitarion> GeForce GT430
<phillw> deitarion: try http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ (close the advert)
<deitarion> If it's just a matter of installing a newer driver, then I'll try switching from `nvidia-current` to `nvidia-331` first. The fewer PPAs I need, the less I have to keep track of.
<deitarion> ...after I finish catching up on certain YouTube vids.
<comics_idees> how to delete chat history from skype in lubuntu
<deitarion> comics_idees: Wouldn't that be a general "How do I delete the chat history in Skype for Linux version X?" question?
<comics_idees> yes for linux Skype version 4.3 how do I delete chat history
<deitarion> comics_idees: Unfortunately, I can't answer that one because I'm still on Skype 2.2 beta. (The last version of Skype that works without PulseAudio)
<deitarion> (After about half a dozen "it's better now"s, I gave up on that pile of bugs and adopted an "ALSA dmix only" policy.)
<phillw> deitarion: did you try the new drivers?
<deitarion> phillw: Not yet. Too much hassle to end my desktop session right now.
<deitarion> I'll probably batch up a whole bunch of fixes I need to test first. (stuff like moving all my autostarts out of lxsession so they actually work)
<phillw> okies
<comics_idees> well I still need to delete messages from history in skype, how to do this
<deitarion> comics_idees: All chat history or just some of it?
<phillw> comics_idees: http://askubuntu.com/questions/380489/how-to-clear-skype-chat-history
<phillw> however the NSA will retain all records
<onla_> any popular fps game have a linux version?
<deitarion> onla_: Define "popular". DOOM, Quake, and various Unreal Tournament games have Linux ports, but I suspect you mean "popular currently".
<onla_> ye
<onla_> jwas just watching cs:go tournament on finnish tv and mah mates wants we make a team
<onla_> just saw that they are developing the linux port
<onla_> also world of tanks would be of interest, but the wine tutorial was only if I didnt have win already installed which I have in form of playonlinux so no idea how to approad
<onla_> ch
<onla_> I guess I could get idea if I read 10 pages of text
<deitarion> onla_: PlayOnLinux sets up alternate Wine prefixes. You can still use the default Wine prefix normally.
<deitarion> Anyway, I'm not big on FPS games (the last ones I played were probably Half-Life, the original Unreal Tournament, and Tribes 2) but, if you're not a hardline anti-DRMer like me, I'd check out what Steam has to offer.
<deitarion> I seem to remember a fair number of Source engine ports.
<onla_> ok
<deitarion> In fact, if you're not a hard-line Anti-DRMer, Steam is a good place to start looking for Linux stuff, period.
<deitarion> At least half my IsThereAnyDeal.com waitlist is stuff where I'm not actually waiting for a price, but for a sale from a store that doesn't do Steam keys.
#lubuntu 2014-08-03
<Ph0x> anyone here
<silverlion> hi Ph0x
<Ph0x> i think the computer is just screwed
<Ph0x> its ancient
<Ph0x> @ silverlion
<Ph0x> i just gave up
<Ph0x> thanks for saying hi
<silverlion> Ph0x : I dont give up that simple
<silverlion> talk to me
<Ph0x> its an old presaro amd64
<Ph0x> i think the cd rom is shot
<Ph0x> the dvd-r is definately shot
<Ph0x> itll start distro cds but it always locks up on a seek
<Ph0x> and just keepps seeking
<Ph0x> i got debian on it and i think it died soon after
<Ph0x> but debians being stupid and not acting right
<silverlion> Ph0x : I dont know that Modell good enough so help me out: is there any posibility to boot from USB?
<Ph0x> yes but the only USB stick i have on hand is "windows 8 complient" which means it htinks its a hard drive
<Ph0x> it makes for all kidns of problems
<silverlion> Ph0x : Is there a way you can get hands on another usb?
<Ph0x> its not worth the effort
<silverlion> Ok your choice ;)
<silverlion> we're here in case you need us ;)
<deitarion> Ph0x: Isn't that "thinks its a hard drive" thing just an "is removable device" bit that can be toggled using the right utility? I seem to remember running across that while looking up the pros and cons of having a partition table on a thumbdrive vs. formatting /dev/sdh directly.
<deitarion> (I think it was a manufacturer-proprietary utility that just happened to work on anything, sort of like Seagate's SeaTools but for Flash.)
#lubuntu 2015-07-27
<holstein> pharcide: sounds like, its not related to lxde, lubuntu then.. more likely a kernel driver.. maybe related to the ATI GPU.. what driver are you using?
<Meerkat> Do I take build issues in #lubuntu-devel or here?
<Meerkat> I don't seem to be interrupting anything. I'm compiling sylpheed with the sources from ubuntu 14.04 but when I run sylpheed I get "error while loading shared libraries: libsylpheed-plugin-0.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<Leonardo__> hello would like to know how to configure the Lubuntu networked with other computers, I have one with ubuntu 10.02 and one with windows 7
<teward> Meerkat: so you need to install the development headers for that library
<Leonardo__> how do I do that
<teward> Leonardo__: i wasn't talking to you i was talking to someone else
<Leonardo__> ok
<teward> Leonardo__: you haven't defined what you mean by 'configured' and 'networked' - what exactly do you want to do with the network?  Plugging into the network, assuming DHCP and you had permission to do so, would be enough to get them 'networked'
<teward> so you probably want something else
<Meerkat> teward, I have the same question, though. How do I do that? :)
<teward> Meerkat: ooo you're building from source.  that could be a problem, you may need their people's support because a from-source compile is ehh
<Leonardo__> I need to share files from a PC to another all other pcs are already set up to make it just that I formatted now and I'm not consiguindo make sharing
<teward> Meerkat: kinda curious why you're not using sylpheed from the repos though
<Meerkat> teward, I am using that version. I just wanted to do some tweaks. Usually this is an easy task when doing 'apt-get source X' but sylpheed got a bit rowdy.
<teward> Meerkat: try libsylph-dev
<teward> install that
<Leonardo__> help
<Meerkat> did he leave?
<teward> mhm
<geo88> where are applications installed to when using apt-get install xxx?  someone on the forum has a similar problem as me and they fixed their problem by editing a file but i have no idea where to find it
<geo88> specifically, the mime.c file for ushare.  sorry for being so basic and unfamiliar with these things.
<teward> geo88: if you know what the filename is try `locate filename` from the command line
<teward> without the backticks
<geo88> teward: though i can't find the specific file i'm searching for in this instance, you've taught me a very useful function!
<geo88> i feel so lost on this OS =/  this is day two on the live cd.  i'm hoping to make this my default os at some point (to replace winxp) but i'm trying to make sure i can do a couple of things before i make the jump
<genii> geo88: dpkg -L packagename
<genii> Will list all the files it installs and their paths
<genii> Also, before you use the locate command, might want to issue the updatedb command
<geo88> oh perfect! there are a lot of directories for me to explore but now i won't be doing it aimlessly.
<geo88> i'm going to have a full cheat sheet of commands soon.
<genii> geo88: If you want to do the reverse ( find what package a file belongs to) use: dpkg -S /path-to/filename  ...instead
<geo88> genii: thank you!
<genii> np
<teward> that too
<geo88> i don't know if i'll ever be proficient enough at this stuff to accomplish what i need.  besides web browsing, all i need this computer to do is stream video to an xbox.  any suggestions? =/
<geo88> minidlna never showed the files but it connected, ushare couldn't play mp4s, and now i'm trying plex
<holstein> what does the xbox need?
<geo88> upnp server for videos
<holstein> nothing about linux is preventing that
<holstein> you are wanting to serve the files on a linux machine? and have the xbox play them?
<holstein> i would think the xbox would see samba shares, have you tried?
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<holstein> maybe sure you can simply ping each other, and are on the same subnet, etc.. basic networking troubleshooting
<geo88> i'll check that out holstein!
<holstein> i'll be on the inside of my router, and simply disable all firewalls, for testing purposes.. i'll make sure i can ping each machine from each other..
<holstein> i'll make sure im sharing files that the proprietary device i have no control over can play, and promises support for
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media will be the most relevant, i would say
<holstein> the key being "There are currently no means for Linux to satisfy the Setup Key requirement, and you will not be able to make your updated Xbox 360 talk to your Linux machine."
<holstein> so, if you are in that situation, you will need to ask microsoft to allow you to do what you are trying to do
<holstein> personally, i had a much better time when i stopped trying to make linux fit in with other, more proprietary devices and software environments
<geo88> such a pickle.  xp works fine for this but it's old and i want something stable and secure so i'm trying my best on lubuntu
<holstein> if i bring a windows machine in, it has to speak ssh, rather than the other way around
<holstein> geo88: sure.. but, the situation is, all of lubuntu is completely open.. all of linux.. so, if microsoft wants, they can allow this to happen, easily
<holstein> they may not, since, its in the company interest for you to purchase another device, or product from them..
<holstein> there is nothing wrong with that.. its just business.. but, for you, you may need to think more about linux support, from the start.. or, "hack" at the xbox.. or down grade it..
<holstein> these days, i try and purchase with linux support in mind.. and, as much as possible, with open standards in mind..
<holstein> the *only* reason you are having issues streaming anything to that xbox is a business decision, not hardware or software limitation..
<suncokret> i want to change PC, this have chipset intel q965 , graphic gma 3000, audio realtec... newer will have chipset intel q45, gma 4500, audio realtec... i will use same HD on newer machine... will Lubuntu which is installed on older machine work on newer machine?
<holstein> suncokret: you mean, will linux.. and typically, yes. the linux kernel will just recognize different hardware like that.. the kernel is modular
<suncokret> so linux recognize new hardware without problems?
<holstein> where you may have issues is, if you install a proprietary GPU driver, and configure the system to use that module.. then, when you move, the different hardware is a different GPU.. that doesnt support the current kernel module
<holstein> suncokret: it will be up to the hardware manufacturer to *promise* you that it will work with linux.. but, what im saying is, typically, since the kernel is modular, then, yes, it will be easily move-able
<suncokret> this intel gma 3000 don't use proprietary drivers
<holstein> suncokret: it literally wont hurt to try it, and *before* the move, remove or uninstall any proprietary modules you have configured
<suncokret> so it will not be problem
<holstein> suncokret: so, it should not be a problem
<suncokret> i don't have have proprietery drivers
<holstein> it will work, as a new, live, or fresh install would work
<suncokret> gma 3000 and gma 4500 are probably similar graphic cards
<holstein> doesnt matter
<suncokret> great
<holstein> since, the kernel is modular, and the drivers that either support those devices, or not, are basically baked into the modular kernel
<holstein> you dont install a driver for either, so, either the hardware supports linux, or not
<holstein> you will make backups before the migration, regardless.. since *all* hard drives will fail.. and you will be prepared for when that happens, and be able to attempt the move without worry
<suncokret> i have positions saved with clonezilla and norton ghost
<suncokret> :)
<holstein> so, you literally have nothing to lose to simply try it
<suncokret> and as i say, i will use this hard disk
<holstein> if the hardware doesnt explicitly promise linux support, then, you will just have to try it, and see
<suncokret> so that can't be problem
<suncokret> this surely have linux support, because it is intel chipsets with intel graphic cards
<suncokret> brand name office PC
<holstein> suncokret: "surely" is different than a company promising you support
<holstein> suncokret: either they do, or not.. and if its not.. then, its community support, and that can be challenging.. or, can have compromises
<holstein> linux is completely open for anyone to fully support
<suncokret> i mean to say that there is quality open source drivers for this chipsets and graphic
<suncokret> so i don't worry
<holstein> if there are, then, they are baked into the kernel in lubuntu
<suncokret> i just didn't know that linux kernel is modular to recognize new hardware, so i came to ask you
<suncokret> :)
<suncokret> do you save partition images of installed and configured lubuntu with clonezilla?
<holstein> i dont image, personally
<holstein> i backup my data..
<suncokret> save partition as images are great thing, you can backup fresh installed and configured system for about 5 minutes
<holstein> im not saying, nor implying a lack of greatness
<holstein> what im saying is, i dont need image backups, so i dont do them.. i just backup the actual data..
<holstein> when i need an image, i make one.. but, i seldom need that level of backup..
<suncokret> i understand, i like to have os partition backup in case if i make some damage in os :)
<suncokret> image not use much space, about 1,4 gb
#lubuntu 2015-07-28
<pgb> hi, I've recently update to 15.04 and my mouse start misbehaving, windows keep maximizing/minimizing on and off if I click on it too fast, any ideas?
<pgb> sorted :P
<[FR]Dae> reboot?
<cortorosso> hi!
<cortorosso> i got a problem with my new intallation (i'm a new user)
<cortorosso> with windows : i can reduce or maximise them only with the right click. Can someone help me?
<[FR]Dae> 1,Do You,Have,a SSD ? 2 (if1=NO) Do you have defragment your windows (some programme like defraggler)  3 do you hav desable the secure/fast Boot and Hibernat Power Option
<[FR]Dae> (in power manager)
<[FR]Dae> ?
<[FR]Dae> and do you have used Gparted on live session ?
<[FR]Dae> =)
<cortorosso> sorry, i meant something else...
<cortorosso> i mean : with lubuntu, if i open firefox for i.e, then i can't reduce or maxime the window.
<cortorosso> *maximise
<[FR]Dae> Hooow,i,see,you,d'ont,say,for,resise,the,partition
<[FR]Dae> ok
<cortorosso> fr means you're french? if yes i'ts gonna be easier^^
<[FR]Dae> do,you,have,active,je,proprietary,driver?
<cortorosso> none
<[FR]Dae> and,do,you,need,use,InternetExplorer?
<[FR]Dae> Dae
<[FR]Dae> oui,je,suis,francais
<[FR]Dae> je,t'en,pris,reprend(sans,faire,attention,a,mon,absence,de,barre,espace,noyer,dans,du,café)
<cortorosso> cool!
<cortorosso> du coup, j'ai installé lubuntu et tout marche à peu près bien sauf la gestion des fenêtres qui est très aléatoire
<[FR]Dae> gksudo software-properties-gtk
<[FR]Dae> tu,active,les,partenaire,cannonical,et,les,pilotes,proprio
<[FR]Dae> puis
<[FR]Dae> sudo apt full-upgrade -mu --fix-missing && sudo apt dist-upgrade-mu --fix-missing && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<[FR]Dae> et
<[FR]Dae> sudo reboot
<[FR]Dae> reviens me voir ensuite cela devrai resoudre de nombreux problemes
<bioterror> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<[FR]Dae> si,ton,bug,est,encore,présent,on,cherchera
<[FR]Dae> ok,ok, bioterror
<cortorosso> merci, thanks!
<cortorosso> sorry for the others (first time for me on IRC) so i don't know the rules yet!
<cortorosso> but it's great to find help indeed!
<[FR]Dae> coming,on, #ubuntu-fr
<Blueeyez> your torrents for Lubuntu 14.04 dosent work.. (tracker or something is probably down)
<Blueeyez> Lubuntu torrents dosent work..
<krytarik> Blueeyez: Exact link?
<Blueeyez> found out its the 14.04. The 14.04.2 works :)
<Blueeyez> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<krytarik> Blueeyez: If you insist, you could always use Zsync though.
<Blueeyez> krytarik im from Linuxtracker so was checking up.. found out you just dont have the latest releases in the top :)
<Novice201y>  Hello. I didn't have sound on Lubuntu so I install pulseaudio. Sound appeared, but after reboot I hear nothing. Please help.
<holstein> Novice201y: i would simply make sure pulse is running.. i would install and use pavucontrol, as well
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-3 (vivid), package size 111 kB, installed size 960 kB
<holstein> its handy for seeing if things are working,a nd routing
<Novice201y> holstein: How to check if pulseaudio is running?
<Novice201y> holstein:
<Novice201y> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<holstein> well, you can simply just try starting it, and get a message like you did, or "ps aux | grep pulse" in a terminal
<holstein> anyways, i would test with a simple file playing in a simple player
<holstein> dont test with a web browser, and flash, for example.. just open something like VLC, or whatever player you are using, and use pavucontrol to check the outputs, and routing
<Novice201y> holstein: Works. Thank You.
<DWSR> Hey all, is there any way for me to literally install LXDE + Firefox (as opposed to the entirety of Lubuntu)?
<DWSR> s/literally/literally just/
<DWSR> I'm basically trying to turn some old laptops into netbooks to support users whose main laptops are in for repair.
<krytarik> !info lxde | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<ianorlin> yes there is  a minimal install as well
<ianorlin> although tha twill require being plugged into ethernet but older laptops are likely to have it unless they are like dial up ancient
<krytarik> !mini | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DWSR> Nah, they're not quite that old.
<DWSR> But yeah, I want like just firefox, bash, LXDE.
<DWSR> Create a user account for temporary use, launch firefox in private mode always, done.
#lubuntu 2015-07-29
<Novice201y> Hello. After last reboot I see only command promt on the screen and Lubuntu doesn't load.
<ianorlin> Novice201y: does it say grub on it?
<Novice201y> ianorlin: No.
<Novice201y> ianorlin: Only command promnt.
<ianorlin> and you were not changing any settings?
<ianorlin> which versoin of lubuntu
<ianorlin> Novice201y: if that happens I would try to restart lightdm the display manager
<Novice201y> ianorlin: I disabled light locker, with sleep and hibernation.
<Novice201y> ianorlin: But, it's not possible to write anything. Only command promnt flashes.
<Novice201y> ianorlin: I'll just reinstall whole system, cause of time.
<Novice201y> ianorlin: Thank You for response.
<jam__> hi all, is there any minimal CD images available?
<jam__> I want a minimal Ubuntu system (no desktop) but the mini.iso don't let me install using wifi
<jam__> I travel a lot and be forced to find a cable to connect to the net is not an option
<jam__> ?
<jam__> ...or is there a way to fix this problem? the Debian minimal image have driver for wireless connections
<DWSR> Hey all, I did a minimal install from ISO. When I try to use a guest session, I get "No session for pid xxxx" and the guest session can't launch any installed programs. How can I fix that? Additionally, how can I customize the guest session desktop profile?
<holstein> DWSR: you installed lubuntu-desktop ?
<DWSR> holstein: No, minimal lubuntu. I have answered my above questions.
<DWSR> I have lightdm logging directly into the guest-session profile and I edited failsafe.conf to remove the waiting for networking. However, when I do that, networkmanager isn't started and nm-applet won't work in the guest session. How can I fix that?
<holstein> DWSR: what did you install? to get lubuntu?
<DWSR> I installed from the minimal install CD and then selected the minimal lubuntu package
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DWSR> So I'm pretty sure I got like LXDE and that's about it
<DWSR> Yeah, that
<holstein> DWSR: correct.. ^ that iso, correct?
<DWSR> (which is exactly what I'm looking for btw.
<holstein> DWSR: what *exact* package name? lubuntu-minimal?
<holstein> DWSR: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-minimal?
<DWSR> lubuntu-minimal isn't a package.
<holstein> have you tried lubuntu-desktop? it could be, you are not using enough of lxde/lubuntu to provde the functionality you seek
<holstein> DWSR: so, what package did you install, friend?
<DWSR> holstein: Whatever the installer labelled as "minimal lubuntu" which I assumed wasn't actually a meta and rather a collection of other stuff.
<holstein> DWSR: what i would do is, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.. making sure i have all updates installed.. then, i would do. sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<DWSR> I am specifically NOT installed lubuntu-desktop.
<DWSR> s/installed/installing/
<holstein> ok
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<DWSR> These are low-spec laptops to be used as loaners.
<holstein> sure.. but, that wont make the laptops any faster
<holstein> and, its still lxde.. and arbuably, more appropriate, and easier to use, since, its made for a normal desktop setup
<DWSR> I don't want a "normal desktop setup" This is supposed to be an internet browser with a keyboard and mouse attached.
<holstein> installing "lubuntu-desktop" wont prevent that..
<DWSR> It requires more work to remove the crap I don't need than to just work through the things I do need. I literally have one last issue to deal with, and that's networkmanager not starting when Plymouth is skipped.
<holstein> DWSR: cool.. start is  system wide, *before* login
<holstein> it*
<bioterror> with all that effort you could just install normal lubuntu installation and make a iamge of it with clonezilla. and when the laptop returns, just put the clone image back again
<DWSR> holstein: Right. I'm confused as to why editing failsafe.conf to skip the network check caused networkmanager to stop starting
<DWSR> bioterror: lol, not imaging these laptops. They're literally 0 maintenance. When they die, they're in the garbage.
<holstein> DWSR: im not sure how the operating system you installed works.. i have never personally used that setup in the mini iso, and TBH,  i have no idea who maintains it, or, what packages/configs you have
<DWSR> We have O365, so we have cloud storage and Office online. These are for using those when you spill liquid all over your laptop and it's in for service.
<holstein> nothing about installing main lubuntu uprevents what you are stating you need
<DWSR> holstein: The package is lubuntu-core.
<bioterror> DWSR, i like that! some punishment for the spillers ;)
<DWSR> bioterror: More like a life-line.
<DWSR> But yeah, a bit of that too.
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/312594/enable-network-for-guest-session-in-lubuntu-12-04
<holstein> ^suggests making sure the network is avaiable for all users, for the guest to access networking
<holstein> otherwise, you may prefer just disabling the guest session. since you want to remove features..
<bioterror> I have one lenovo x230 lying around. I could try mini iso + fetching packages
<DWSR> holstein: I want to only use the guest account because it's not allowed to save files anywhere but its own profile folder, which disappears after logout.
<DWSR> holstein: Which is EXACTLY the functionality I want. Like I said, this is literally a web browser with a mouse, keyboard, and monitor attached to it.
<DWSR> I do not want users to have the ability to do anything else.
<bioterror> so you want it in a kiosk mode
<DWSR> Yeah. I'm basically already there.
<bioterror> did you download 15.04 or older?
<DWSR> 14.04
<holstein> this actually looks mostly how i would do that https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/
<holstein> i have, in the past, tried read-only home, and other kiosk modes, and freeze setups.. and lockdowns..
<holstein> i find, they all have compromises.. but,  with linux, if i just give whomever needs it an actual user account, that works fine
<holstein> depending on the situation.. but, if in that scenario, Tammy spils a beer in the lenovo, i make her user Tammy on the machine, and its not an admin user.. that seemed to work best, for situations where the machine is not sitting in plublic
<holstein> othherwise, the workflow of giving a person a guest account to "live in", was just too different from what they were used to, i found
<DWSR> holstein: Guess they shouldn't spill beer on their work laptop.
<holstein> well, thats the scneario that you are faced with.. im just stating what my experiences were implementing linux places..
<holstein> for folks that dont use linux..
<DWSR> holstein: That's why this is literally a 1 button wonder. Chrome icon is familiar to them, Chrome is familiar to them, and the shutdown button is familiar to them.
<DWSR> It turns on, off and opens Chrome. It's super purpose built for this.
<holstein> sure.. its just for me, a "normal" install of whatever os, in this case, main lubuntu, which takes about 6 minutes, then, setting a sudo user, then, creating whatever user is needed, and things "just work" worked best for me
<DWSR> I don't want editing office docs in LO, I don't want any of that. It's "You will live in this web browser and access everything through the web".
<holstein> but, YMMV..
<holstein> if the current machines work that way, then, i say, thats a good setup for them
<bioterror> installing the lubuntu minimal from mini iso
<bioterror> I got a good reason to wipe that drive ;)
<holstein> i have only ever installed from mini, and added packages later..
<holstein> if thats an "official" iso, we probably have test cases for that stuff somewhere.. in qa testing
<bioterror> that has a nice frontend to choose what to install
<holstein> its really quite nice..
<DWSR> Does Lubuntu display a warning about guest sessions by default?
<DWSR> I know Ubuntu does.
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> that installation found my USB drive as sda and that ssd is sdb, now grub tries to install on sda
<DWSR> bioterror: Yeah, I had that problem as well. Quick grub-install once I booted solved it. Still annoying that it enumerates USB first
<DWSR> literally the only problem I'm having right now is NetworkManager isn't correctly bringing up the network if I disabled the timeout for the network on boot
<DWSR> everything else is exactly as desired.
<DWSR> Oh, interesting.
<DWSR> So NetworkManager starts correctly after like 2 minutes?
<holstein> i dont know what the guest accout does with wifi access points the main account hasnt joined
<DWSR> Hrm, can't join anything or add any networks
<holstein> thats what i would expect, from the guest account
<holstein> that was another reason, i decided a normal user was "best".. also, the guest cant mount USB sticks, AFAIK
<holstein> and, that will be the only way to "save" things that arent online.. and also, wiping the saved passwords, etc, from the browser config
<DWSR> holstein: Again, that is in fact the point. No interacting with local resources. At all.
<holstein> then, thats what you have :)
<holstein> or, thats what the users get.. unless they are savvy..
<DWSR> holstein: Doubtful, unless they're booting from USB, which we're probably going to disable in the BIOS anyway
<holstein> in the recovery kernel, from boot, the sudo password can be reset.. basically, if you can "touch" the hardware, all bets are off..
<holstein> but, im sure thats not the main concern..
<DWSR> holstein: Oh sure, but if they're that smart, they're also smart enough to understand that you should have sealable containers of liquid near your computer.
<holstein> im just trying to save you some time, trying to work around things that are easily broken..
<DWSR> Is ubuntu using upstart, or what are we using now?
<holstein> 14.04 was upstart, AFAIK
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers should have the facts, DWSR
<jam__> hi all, I have installed the minimal version of lubuntu (using the alternate cd and then selecting F4) the problem is I don't really know what I been installing?
<ianorlin> jam__: hmm I am not sure that is tested that much
<jam__> ianorlin, what you mean?  you think it is something nobody use?
<ianorlin> I am not sure how many use it
<ianorlin> you can get everything with installing lubuntu-desktop
<jam__> ianorlin, what I try to do is to get a minimal ubuntu install without any desktop
<ianorlin> ah ok that is probably what it will do
<ianorlin> jam__: I think you can get even more minimal witht eh ubuntu server iso for minimal virtual machine
<bioterror> not that huge difference between server and and minimal
<ianorlin> although just make sure you don't think it will complete install at the enter http proxy stage
<jam__> bioterror, the problem is I can't figure out what the differences is.
<jam__> how do I know all security stuff are implemented or not then there are no documentation?
<ianorlin> I don't think minimal comes with a firewall
<ianorlin> you can install one with apt
<ianorlin> there also isn't apparmor on by defualt
<ianorlin> security is a compilcated area in its own right but isn't a product but a process
<ianorlin> I don't think minimal runs any services by defualt
<bioterror> technically for what you would need that anyways, I mean firewall on *nix machine
<jam__> ianorlin, I don't really trust myself installing that kind of stuff
<bioterror> you dont have any ports open to world by default, unless you start installing stuff
<ianorlin> jam__: what do you plan on using this minimal install for?
<jam__> I guess I want a minimal distro without any application or desktop but all the security packages preinstalled and configured
<jam__> ianorlin, I want to use it for my everyday desktop use but want to use openbox and packages of my chose
<bioterror> this is a wrong channel for having a installation without desktop
<jam__> bioterror, but it seems lubuntu is the only option to get a ubuntu minimal install
<ianorlin> there is also the mini.iso
<bioterror> !mini.iso
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ianorlin> be aware if you want to add ppa stuff you will probably need to add software-properties-common
<jam__> ianorlin, sorry for confusing you. My problem is that I travel a lot and don't have access to internet connections other then wireless
<jam__> the debian minimal iso comes with drivers for wireless but the ubuntu don't
<bioterror> today ubuntu mini.iso worked fine with my lenovo x230's wifi
<ianorlin> jam__: I usually use ethernet as my wifi adapters don't work out of the box except for an really ancient G one
<ianorlin> jam__: if you have two laptops and an ethernet cable with linux on them and install bridge-utils in one and set it in network manager to share with other computers is a way if wifi doesn't work as a crazy workaround
<bioterror> only problem was that the hdd was recognized as sdb and installation media was sda ;)
<jam__> bioterror, I try a few month ago and then it was not possible on my hardware  :  (
<ianorlin> bioterror: for stuff like that I always suggest if you are dding and iso to lsblk before you dd
<jam__> ...also I rather have a iso that I just can use if something happens
<bioterror> jam__, if debian works for out of box better for you, then go with it ;)
<bioterror> atleast you can have a rolling system
<jam__> bioterror, I like debian but always run into issues that some apt packages are not supported
<jam__> also I want to try doing some stuff with LXC containers and debian don't support it yet
<ianorlin> jam__: that is a complicated topic itself
<jam__> ianorlin, often you can find docs for how to solve stuff using Ubuntu but with debian it is harder
<bioterror> they have a wiki too
<bioterror> https://wiki.debian.org/Openbox/#Running_Openbox
<bioterror> for example
<jam__> bioterror, running openbox is not a problem on ubuntu or debian
<jam__> ..I guess my question is if there are some documentation explaining the differences between the minimal install option on the lubuntu alternate iso the ubnutu server iso and the ubuntu mini.iso  ?
<jam__> there are just to many images !
<jam__> ...and no docs
<jam__> ok, I have to sleep now, thanks for your help
#lubuntu 2015-07-30
<hyperair> 14.10's upstart too
<hyperair> 15.04's systemd
<ianorlin> hyperair: jam__ is no longer online
<hyperair> whoops
<hyperair> actually i didn't see jam__'s messages
<hyperair> i saw holstein's
<hyperair> from... 14 hours ago.
<hyperair> =p
<prodigy> Hello. What is the highest Linux Kernel I can use with LXLE?
<prodigy> Version 12.04
<prodigy> Hello!
<pleia2> prodigy: it's entirely likely that no one who is here knows (I don't, I only use the kernels that come from the official repositories)
<pleia2> you could try try asking on askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org if you don't want to wait here
<pleia2> or just give it a try :) you can always boot back into an old kernel if it doesn't work
<krytarik> prodigy: And this isn't LXLE support anyway.
#lubuntu 2015-07-31
<jarnos> Why lubuntu has mawk as awk, by default? Mawk is old version and buggy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mawk Why not use gawk?
<cheche> how Can I get the exact configuracion of xorg.conf from liveCD?
<cheche> I have an old machine that works fine using the LiveCD lubuntu 14.04 but after the install there is a crash on the Xorg
<Unit193> cheche: Generally speaking, it is dynamic, thus no xorg.conf file exists.  You can generate one though with  x -configure
<LennyMan> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°), ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ, ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o), ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ -, ( ͡͡ ° ͜ ʖ ͡ °) , ( ͡ ͡° ͡° ʖ ͡° ͡°). (ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °), (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
<LennyMan> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°), ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ, ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o), ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ -, ( ͡͡ ° ͜ ʖ ͡ °) , ( ͡ ͡° ͡° ʖ ͡° ͡°). (ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °), (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
<LennyMan> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°), ( ͠° ͟ʖ ͡°), ᕦ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)ᕤ, ( ͡~ ͜ʖ ͡°). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o), ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ -, ( ͡͡ ° ͜ ʖ ͡ °) , ( ͡ ͡° ͡° ʖ ͡° ͡°). (ง ͠° ͟ل͜ ͡°)ง, ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡ °), (ʖ ͜° ͜ʖ)
#lubuntu 2015-08-01
<fishcooker> is there any network meter
<fishcooker> iftop applet like would be the best
<cheche> I am having problems with xdrp and lubuntu 12
<cheche> looks like xrdp is unable to start the lxsession
<cheche> I am reading this blog entry http://tarancho.hatenablog.com/entry/2013/02/10/205529 but I am not good at chinnese language
<Geogts> I recently installed mozilla-light as a web browser and I can't figure out how to set it as the default browser.  It doesn't show up as an option in "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"  and it's not an option to select for webbrowser in lxsession configuration.  any ideas?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Geogts: try lxsession-default-apps
<Geogts> JohnDoe_71Rus: i'm not seeing that particular browser in there.  i see qupzilla but not the mozilla-light browser
<JohnDoe_71Rus> just write by hand
<Geogts> quite frustrating.  still doesn't seem to work
<Geogts> i made a different browser my default, then i opened up "light" and it asked me if i wanted to make it my default, i said yes, and that lil trick didn't work either
<JohnDoe_71Rus> you install deb or unpack binaries
<Geogts> it was an rpm, i converted it to deb with alien, then i installed it
<Geogts> i also tried to edit mimeapps.list
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and /usr/share/applications
<JohnDoe_71Rus> and may be ls in /usr/bin /usr/local/bin
<BotchlaB> So, I'm using Lubuntu 14.04 LTS, and I just installed this widget as described on the page: http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/gis-weather-widget-updated-and-now.html
<BotchlaB> However, whenever I iconify all open windows, it disappears from the desktop.
<BotchlaB> I have to use alt + tab to bring it back.
<BotchlaB> Anyone know what's up with that?
<Geogts> maybe i'll find another browser JohnDoe_71Rus.  I appreciate your help though!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://forgottheaddress.blogspot.ru/2012/04/set-firefox-as-default-browser-using.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://askubuntu.com/questions/81166/how-do-i-get-an-application-to-appear-as-a-choice-in-update-alternatives
#lubuntu 2015-08-02
<pepshan> hi
<pepshan> i have this problem: E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/bg.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_restricted_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<silver_m> #powerpoint
<Novice01y> Hello. I don't have sound on Lubuntu from installation. Is there other way to solve this than installing pulseaudio>
<Novice201y> Hello. How to send file from Lubuntu to phone by bluetooth?
<ianorlyn> Novice201y, I don't use bluetooth myself but the application in lubuntu is called blueman
<Novice201y> ianorlyn: Thank You.
<l1n3x> hey guys
<ianorlyn> hi anyway I can help?
<l1n3x> do you need help?
<ianorlyn> no I don'
<ianorlyn> no I don't
<l1n3x> well i am experiencing a issue, whenever i attempt to open the shutdown menu nothing happens, even in lxpanel the only way to properly shutdown for me atm is via sudo poweroff
<l1n3x> i can get to the login screen via sudo service lightdm restart
#lubuntu 2016-08-01
<swift110> hey cap
<capum321> lubuntu doesn't boot anymore, i was working with adsl modem web interface, turned off, went back home with notebook on backpack. suddenly it enters Emergency Mode and ask to see log `journalctl -xb` which has 2500 lines of log, there is this red "unable to mount /home" but I am lost
<tsimonq2> capum321: reboot, hold Shift, go to Advanced Options for Ubuntu, and boot into recovery mode
<tsimonq2> capum321: then, go into a root console
<capum321> but it kind enter root console by alone itself?
<capum321> currently...
<capum321> i can see "root@hostname:"
<capum321> anyway, what next?
<tsimonq2> one sec
<tsimonq2> capum321: run: mount -o remount,rw /
<capum321> all right!
<capum321> just it?
<tsimonq2> well now we need to look at a file
<tsimonq2> open /etc/fstab in nano and copy the line with /home here
<tsimonq2> letter for letter if possible :)
<capum321> i should enter live linux to access such file
<capum321> i would have to reboot
<capum321> could you wait?
<tsimonq2> capum321: no, you can access it from here
<tsimonq2> capum321: that's what recovery mode is for :)
<capum321> actually i am at dual boot (windoze box)
<tsimonq2> capum321: that's fine then, boot into a live linux, Ubuntu-based (like Lubuntu) would be preferred :)
<capum321> i have made last week a system rescue cd live usb, i should use that since would be faste
<capum321> faster
<tsimonq2> capum321: well like I said, scratch Ubuntu, anything Debian OR Ubuntu-based is fine ;)
<capum321> you are right i have bad time with this because it is gentoo
<capum321> hello, some friends help me yesterday discovering why my linux won't boot: i have added a entry in fstab: "UUID=133A62F042D4E436 /media/user/label    ntfs-3g        auto,user,rw 0 0" - without quotes - I commented, when system went back which I am currently in. how could troubleshoot to allow it to mount on boot?
<teward> capum321: 'discovering why my linux won't boot' is not helpful without what errors you were seeing, etc.
<teward> if you added an entry into fstab for your NTFS partition, you probably need to comment it out
<teward> and also make sure the mountpath and UUID exist
<capum321> teward  you are unbearably amazing
<capum321> you see it was working before with this line at fstab
<capum321> suddenly, like so, it won't boot. i commented this line, thus it went back in
<capum321> the UUID i got from blkid
<capum321> the mount point exists
<capum321> i worked with windows and linux meanwhile before it stopped working
<capum321> ok here is output from "$ sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o auto,user,rw UUID=133A62F042D4E436 /media/user/label" http://dpaste.com/2NJ1TSY]
<teward> capum321: did Windows go into hibernate at all?  Or shut down incorrectly?
<teward> because those errors are indicative of that being a potential problem
<teward> boot to Windows, run a windows chkdisk on it, and shut down (turn off Fast Boot first) before trying to boot to Linux and then try and mount it in Linux
<capum321> turn off fast boot or hibernate?
<capum321> ok, fast boot, i will try thanks
<teward> i was going to say both but i got busy
<bzb> using lubuntu 16.04 with latest flashplayer from adobe. but cannot watch any videos on https://rutube.ru/
#lubuntu 2016-08-02
<cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<cimbakahn> Is it true that you have to have a compositing window manager to run a dock?
<cimbakahn> I heard that you could just install your dock, then make sure metacity is installed, and then turn metacity on, and that should do it.  Is this correct?
<n-iCe> hi cimbakahn
<n-iCe> no idea
<n-iCe> :D
<n-iCe> philipballew: might know
<n-iCe> 19:32 < cimbakahn> Hello Everyone!
<n-iCe> 19:32 < cimbakahn> Is it true that you have to have a compositing window
<n-iCe>                    manager to run a dock?
<n-iCe> 19:33 < cimbakahn> I heard that you could just install your dock, then make
<n-iCe>                    sure metacity is installed, and then turn metacity on, and
<cimbakahn> ?
<cimbakahn> philipballew, Are you here?
 * n-iCe lguahs
 * n-iCe laughs
<cimbakahn> How do i completely get rid of systemd, and replace it with what there was before?
<wxl> cimbakahn: you might want to try to pick one channel and stick with it.
<wxl> !systemd | cimbakahn
<ubottu> cimbakahn: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<cimbakahn> I don't want to transition from upstart to systemd.  I don't want systemd.  I want what there was before.
<wxl> and upstart was what was there before.
<wxl> there's a section in there that covers switching back.
<wxl> if you want further help on that matter, i'd suggest going to #ubuntu.
<cimbakahn> wxl, Thank you!
<wxl> oh and cimbakahn this covers some discussion about docks. looks like they all need a compositor.https://askubuntu.com/questions/54008/whats-the-best-lightweight-dock-for-lubuntu
<n-iCe> hi wxl
<n-iCe> how are you?
<wxl> n-iCe: #lubuntu-offtopic.
<n-iCe> you can just say, fine, thanks
<n-iCe> :p
<cimbakahn> wxl, Thank you so very much!
<wxl> no problem cimbakahn
<wxl> n-iCe: the more idle chatter we have in #lubuntu the harder it is for people to search through the logs for help for their issues, so we try to keep it out of here. that being said, join #lubuntu-offtopic if you'd like to discuss something not related to support
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> hello
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> I am waiting for a release of LIVE CD of lubuntu 16.04 that actually works as the 14.04 LIVE CD DOES. How long  do you think it will take them to correct this ? Why was  16.04.1 released when there is such an obvious bug?
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> I want to promote lubuntu but for now I can say go tryit.
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> hello is anyone there?
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> good bye
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> Hello anyone there?
<Lubuntu16_04_suc> nothing hear (or seen)
<tsimonq2> :/
<Chunkyz_> Has lxqt been pushed as default yet?
<tsimonq2> Chunkyz_: nope
<tsimonq2> Chunkyz_: we're working on an image though
<Chunkyz_> When then?
<tsimonq2> ideally, we'll have an image within the next two weeks, then after that, we're waiting on a couple things to make it default
<Chunkyz_> Thanks for the information
<Chunkyz_> :)
<tsimonq2> Chunkyz_: no problem :)
<suncokret> hello, so does somebody try Lubuntu 16.04, is it work good as 14.04?
<tsimonq2> suncokret: it works well
<tsimonq2> could you be more specific?
<suncokret> does 16.04 use same size of ram as 14.04?
<tsimonq2> suncokret: probably *megabytes* more
<teward> suncokret: Lubuntu 14.04 and Lubuntu 16.04 will probably run about the same on the same amount of RAM
<tsimonq2> ^
<teward> as long as Lubuntu 14.04 isn't eating up *all* your memory already just by booting, it'll only take a few megabytes more
<tsimonq2> if more, very little
<teward> give or take a few running processes here or there
<suncokret> when i start lubuntu 14.04 32 bit it use about 105mb ram
<teward> suncokret: out of how much total on your system?
<teward> it'll probably only use 110MB give or take a few
<teward> but that's not really much different
<suncokret> i have 2gb memory
<teward> then it'll work fine, and you should not worry about a few megabytes here or there
<teward> you're good
<suncokret> i know, but i just ask
<teward> at least from the RAM angle
<suncokret> before this i had computer with 1gb of ram and that is also enough for lubuntu
<suncokret> and is lubuntu 16.04 stable as 14.04?
<tsimonq2> suncokret: should be :)
<suncokret> so do i have some advantage if i install 16.04?
<n-iCe> hi
<tsimonq2> !offtopic | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n-iCe> so?
<n-iCe> I just said hi
<n-iCe> You are making me talk
<wxl> n-iCe: please behave.
<n-iCe> behave?
<wxl> n-iCe: in other words, please keep the idle chatter (including greetings) out of here and confine them to #lubuntu-offtopic. and don't argue. thanks.
<n-iCe> lol
#lubuntu 2016-08-03
<brandan> when my laptop goes into lock mode and then I log back in I can't see the mouse cursor
<ddhh> i have the same problem, did a workaround by deactivating the lock mode
<Unit193> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
<brandan> what's the fix
<brandan> giveme a command to run
<brandan> or something
<brandan> someone said if I use lightdm instead of whatever lubuntu it get fixed
<ddhh> you can go to options->energy management->security and set light-locker to "never"
<Unit193> LightDM *is* the default. :P
<brandan> umm
<brandan> no it isn't
<brandan> lightdm is what ubuntu uses
<brandan> not lubuntu
<Unit193> Please state your source, then.
<Unit193> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/xenial/release/lubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.manifest - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-dev/ubuntu-seeds/lubuntu.xenial/view/head:/core#L27
<brandan> Unit193: believe whatever you want
<Unit193> ...Dude, I just showed you the contents of the ISO and the Lubuntu seed.
<Unit193> You can uninstall light-locker and use xscreensaver though.
<krytarik> brandan: Just different greeters - if that's what you're thinking of.
<brandan> umm
<brandan> I dunno
<brandan> I don't fuck around with this stuff on daily basis
<Unit193> Please keep it family friendly in here though.
<ddhh> @Unit193: thx for the hint with uninstalling light-locker and adding xscreensaver. good to be able to use screen-locking again :)
<Unit193> ddhh: Sure, though that's just a workaround.  I'm hoping the driver gets SRU'd to actually fix the problem soon.
<ddhh> Unit193: well still better than deactivating light-locker at all (as i had before)
<Kamilion> brandan: lightdm most certainly IS the default for lubuntu. I have to disable it.
<Kamilion> https://github.com/kamilion/kamikazi-core/blob/master/resources/xenial/mods/lib/systemd/system/lightdm.service
<Kamilion> also, it's a good idea to add RestartSec to it, otherwise when you have problems with Xorg, the screen just rapidly flickers as system restarts the display over and over.
<JustAnotherIdiot> my wallpaper isn't showing, nor is the desktop icons
<JustAnotherIdiot> when I expand a window it goes below the toolbar
<Unit193> I'm presuming pcmanfm (--desktop) isn't running?
<JustAnotherIdiot> I think I changed the default file manager to nautilus
<JustAnotherIdiot> or something
<Unit193> Mmmmmmm, nautilus likes to take over the desktop.  pcmanfm is the file manager and the desktop.
<Unit193> Alrighty then.
<JustAnotherIdiot> Unit193: what about, when I expand a window it goes below the toolbar
<Unit193> I seem to remember something along those lines and a setting in openbox, but that might be too high rather than too low.
<JustAnotherIdiot> Unit193: how would I fix it?
<DanKegel> Gentlemen!  I installed https://ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker.org/xenial/lubuntu-16.04-desktop-armhf-raspberry-pi.img.xz.torrent onto a Raspberry Pi 3.  Works great; unlike the image from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi/RaspberryPi3, it survives multiple boots.
<DanKegel> But there's a catch: it's missing the include file <sys/cdefs.h>.
<Unit193> JustAnotherIdiot: Look in panel settings →  advanced for something like 'Reserve space, and not covered by maximized windows'
<DanKegel> sys/cdefs.h should be in a package like libc6-dev-armhf, but that doesn't exist :-(
<DanKegel> Guess I'll report it at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pi-flavour-maker
<JustAnotherIdiot> that worked
<Unit193> d\o/
<JustAnotherIdiot> Unit193: I installed a dark gtk theme. the digital clock has a black font. how can I change it to white or something?
<Unit193> Dark themes are fun, moreso with a forever breaking GTK3.  You try Numix?  It's somewhat dark.
<DanKegel> fun fact:  echo '#include <features.h>' | gcc -E -   works.  So maybe the problem is in the package I'm building...
<JustAnotherIdiot> Unit193: so there isn't a way to change the text color?
<Unit193> Dunno.
<JustAnotherIdiot> oh well
<Unit193> Doesn't mean you can't.
<JustAnotherIdiot> well
<JustAnotherIdiot> it is open source
<JustAnotherIdiot> oh
<JustAnotherIdiot> there is a easy way
<JustAnotherIdiot> ty google
<JustAnotherIdiot> i dunno
<mark__> Lubuntu 16.04.1: when i click Preferences->Customize Look and Feel, then click Window Border, Title Bar, then click in the Button order line edit the cursor blinks: is it possible to globally stop cursor blink in Lubuntu or LXDE?
<mark__> bye
<mark__> quit
<greg___> Hey, sorry to bother, my HDD died yesterday so I installed SLAX on a pen to boot from liveusb and use ram only. its my first time with linux and i cant understand anything, so i wanted to change to lubuntu since its more documented. how can i do that i have 0 knowledge in linux and cant even install a application
<Matt-__> hey. does anyone know if its possible to get screenlet for lubuntu? i tried googling and following some guides but i guess theyre a bit outdated
<developer32> hi can someone help me?
<developer32> hi chunkyz
<developer32> !!! no one is listening me :(
<developer32> chunkyz?
<developer32> can anyone hear me?
<swift110> lol
#lubuntu 2016-08-04
<ac2> Hey, is there any signature or key available to verify the .iso file download on the lubuntu website?
<Luka00> Hello people, I use Skype but when a friend sends me photos and videos do not receive anything and yet he sends them...why?
<wxl> Luka00: when i use it, i get links to open in a browser.
<Luka00> not me
<wxl> Luka00: what version are you using? and from what repository?
<Luka00> 4.3
<Luka00> a moment I see
<wxl> i'm using 4.3.0.37 from the canonical partner repository
<Luka00> as me I think
<wxl> i'm pretty sure i use the one from skype itself at home
<wxl> both function the same way
<wxl> want me to test sending you a picture? XD
<Luka00> ehmmm
<Luka00> xd
<Luka00> do you think is not true and that make fun of me?
<Luka00> :(
<wxl> nope, but its certainly possible that it has something to do with how your friend is doing things
<wxl> you need more datapoints
<Luka00> sure
<wxl> what os is he on?
<Luka00> windows 10
<wxl> yeah so it's possible it may allow him to do things that aren't possible to display on thge linux version
<Luka00> and he say have different options
<wxl> i don't know
<wxl> you should ask him exactly how he's sending the pics
<Luka00> same with his android
<wxl> if it's a copy/paste that might not work
<wxl> maybe if he actually uses the send file option that might work better
<Luka00> he say to use send file
<wxl> my wife has an ios device and she sends me pics all the time through there
<wxl> then maybe have him try copy/paste
<Luka00> i must ask
<wxl> it's also possible you have some firewall
<Luka00> on lubuntu?
<wxl> you also might check with #ubuntu
<wxl> no, on your router
<wxl> or modem
<Luka00> I hope not
<wxl> see if you guys can exchange text files
<wxl> that's an easy way to check
<Luka00> I have never tried to send anything maybe it is a good idea
<wxl> Luka00: make sure to try it both ways. my guess is if there is a firewall, it is on your end
<Luka00> but also to you the Skype messages is updated only when you are both online?
<wxl> often that's the case. i have that problem even on android though
<Luka00> Now I can not prove because it is offline
<Luka00> we will try to exchange text files as you say
<Luka00> I go wxl.. guys...
<Luka00> pufff
<Matt-__> hey. could anyone maybe help me with troubleshooting why my sound doesnt work... i know its something wrong in the settings and the hardwares good
<wxl> Matt-__: pastebin `lspci | grep -A 2 -i audio`
<Matt-__> umm sry what do u want me to do with that info? :p
<wxl> !pastebin | Matt-__
<ubottu> Matt-__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Matt-__> oh ok now i get it
<Matt-__> http://pastebin.com/YTHTzJh5
<wxl> oh bah
<wxl> i gave you the wrong command
<wxl> lspci -nnk | grep -A 2 -i audio
<Matt-__> http://pastebin.com/U8vAwGnG
<Matt-__> oh oops copied a bit too much there
<wxl> all good
<wxl> now i want the results of `aplay -L`
<Matt-__> http://pastebin.com/SWa7Kb7X
<wxl> Matt-__: if you aplay some file, does it play?
<wxl> (btw you can literally play any file but it will be annoying)
<Matt-__> yes
<Matt-__> playing raw data blablabla
<Matt-__> but no soudn
<wxl> do you have the same results if you kill pulseaudio and just run alsa? `killall -9 pulseaudio`
<Matt-__> do i need to run alsa in a command?
<wxl> nope
<wxl> pulseaudio is running on top of it
<Matt-__> didnt work
<Matt-__> aplay filename.mp3 is supposed to play a song in terminal right?
<wxl> you mean killing pulseaudio didn't work or that it didn't change the effects of aplay
<wxl> yep
<wxl> or aplay some-text-file
<Matt-__> killin pulseaudio gave no errors
<Matt-__> but no effect on aplay
<wxl> k
<wxl> to be sure `ps aux | grep -i [p]ulse` returns nothing, right?
<Matt-__> if it matters at all.. everything was working fine. but then i wanted to switch from lxde to xfce
<wxl> oh and so then you come crawling to us XD
<Matt-__> and that messed things up
<Matt-__> matte     3845  0.4  0.1 335468 10456 ?        S<l  22:41   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<wxl> oh it's still running
<wxl> argh
<wxl> i did say killall -9 pulseaudio right?
<Matt-__> ye
<Matt-__> i did it again
<Matt-__> and the ps aux
<Matt-__> now theres no answer
<Matt-__> so now it should be off
<wxl> k now try the aplay again
<Matt-__> nothing
<wxl> well ok, at least we removed a variable
<Matt-__> but now ps aux is giving the answer again?
<Matt-__> is it starting automatically? pulseaudio i mean
<wxl> ugh hateful hateful pulseaudio
<wxl> that's what it does
<Matt-__> well if its unnecessary i can just uninstall it
<wxl> try `kill -9 $(pidof pulseaudio)`
<wxl> it's not a requirement
<wxl> it's a nice feature
<wxl> alsa's a little less user friendly
<Matt-__> did the pidof command tried aplay nothing changed
<Matt-__> im wondering if my default soundcard is just wrong for some reason... but i guess u already thought of that?
<wxl> ok well suffice it to say, let's assume we don't have a problem with pulseaudio
<wxl> just give me a screenshot of the main alsamixer window
<Matt-__> ...hold on
<Matt-__> well this is embarrassing
<Matt-__> on alsamixer
<Matt-__> i had muted the master
<Matt-__> apparently
<wxl> oh sheesh
<wxl> XD
<Matt-__> i actually thought of trying to unmute with some hotkey but i dont think i have one
<Matt-__> thanks for ur help by the way
<wxl> heh
<wxl> yeah well maybe you've learned something :)
<Matt-__> yeah
<Matt-__> the mutebutton mutes sound
<Matt-__> taking notes :)
<wxl> heheheh
<Matt-__> on another note.. do u know if screenlets is available for lubuntu?
<wxl> not sure actually
<Matt-__> as in widgets for the desktop.. i tried installing it from terminal but it couldnt find it
<wxl> well lubuntu is ubuntu
<wxl> so that may suggest it's not in the repos or not for your version
<wxl> !info screenlets
<ubottu> Package screenlets does not exist in xenial
<wxl> !info screenlets precise
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 404 kB, installed size 1947 kB
<wxl> case in point
<wxl> there it is in an older version but not in a newer one
<wxl> !info screenlets yakkety
<ubottu> Package screenlets does not exist in yakkety
<wxl> and not in the development version either
<wxl> so that's kind of a bad sign XD
<wxl> oooh
<wxl> i just found `speaker-test` didn't know about that
<Matt-__> i just feel like putting some widgets on my desktop and from what ive googled screenlets is the best option
<Matt-__> but if theres no new version i guess it isnt :)
<wxl> speaker-test -t sine is prettier than pink noise
<wxl> anywho yeah i'm not sure i know of a good solution to that
<wxl> i have never felt compelled as such :)
<Matt-__> well me neither but im new to linux so im just messing about
<wxl> understood
<wxl> being new to linux, sorry for the hardcore terminal crash course. looks like you survived well, though :)
<Matt-__> na i like using the terminal
<wxl> what i can tell you is that kubuntu has that right out of the box. along with lots of other features. not totally lightweight, but very feature rich.
<Matt-__> cant remember the commands tho so its a bit timeconsuming :)
<wxl> heh
<Luka00> Hello people on Skype I can send files but I do not see filese send to me why?
<Luka00> wxl I tried to send the text file and receives it
<Luka00> But I do not receive anything
<Luka00> :(
<wxl> Luka00: http://portforward.com/english/applications/port_forwarding/Skype/default.htm
<Luka00> ?
<wxl> Luka00: instructions on how to ensure you have all the ports properly forwarded on your router
<Unit193> Skype is UPnP aware.
<wxl> Unit193: unfortunately i don't think it's fair to assume UPnP (in modern hardware, sure).
<Luka00> you read I can send the files but not receive them
<wxl> Unit193: also he can send text files but not receive them. strange behavior.
<Luka00> i looking
<Unit193> wxl: That doesn't change that Skype is UPnP aware, and I'd hope that any router people are using nowdays supports it, that's not new at all.  I was thinking more API issues, as in he's talking to a Windows/Mac/Mobile user.
<Luka00> who sends the file, it appears that sent it to me but I do not appear anything at
<Luka00> at my skype
<Luka00> Unit193 so what you suggest?
<Luka00> :( i go too tired
<Luka00> bye
#lubuntu 2016-08-05
<oldazzdude> Hello, I'm a noob and I'm running into errors installing Lubuntu
<oldazzdude> I made a bootable cd and a bootable drive, but neither seem to be working right
<oldazzdude> The boot fails and prompts me to strike f1 to retry boot, f2 for setup utility
<oldazzdude> omg! its happening!
<oldazzdude> nvm!
<oldazzdude> Hey, just installed but I'm running into some networking issues
<oldazzdude> I can't connect to the default gateway - it says the network is unreachable
<oldazzdude> Any ideas?
<oldazzdude> I've tried $ ip route add default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0, but the operation is not permitted
<oldazzdude> plz help
<joseph_> If you are going with a static ip edit /etc/network/interfaces (sudo nano or vi)
<oldazzdude> I'm trying to use a router as a network card. Does that mean I have to do static?
<joseph_> but the dhcp client and Network Manager normally does that by default
<joseph_> A router as a network card? I'm confused now..
<joseph_> Start with making sure your devices have the proper modules loaded then readup on the install tutorials
<joseph_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation
<oldazzdude> thanks
<hstl> Is anybody here?
<lynorian> hstl, yes do you have any way for me to help?
<hstl> lynorian, what is the problem?
<hstl> or you want to help me?
<lynorian> I want to help you
<hstl> i want to ask - is Lubuntu best choice for old computer among other Ubuntus?
<lynorian> yes
<lynorian> it uses least ram
<hstl> lynorian, thank you
<lynorian> it can run all the same programs but some will still be limited by hardware
<Ascavasaion> So I get notified that 16.0x LTS is available.  I ran the upgrade, it ran okay but on first reboot it does not work.  boots to a point but now has the Lubuntu bootup screen and that is as far as it goes.  Any ideas?
<Ascavasaion> So I get notified that 16.0x LTS is available.  I ran the upgrade, it ran okay but on first reboot it does not work.  boots to a point but now has the Lubuntu bootup screen and that is as far as it goes.  Any ideas?  I dropped to a terminal and it says "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (1h 53min 30s / no limit).  The time is ticking away merrily.
<LioneLL> try recovery mode in grub ...
<Ascavasaion> Doing that now
<LioneLL> ok
<Ascavasaion> Recovery Menu popped up.  Now what?  Normal boot, clean, dpkg, failsafeX fsck, grub, network, root, system summary?
<LioneLL> fsck, network, dpkg, clean, grub & reboot
<Ascavasaion> oKAY, DID ALL OF THE ABOVE, REBOOTING NOW.
<LioneLL> :)
<Ascavasaion> MAde no difference.... still freezed.
<Ascavasaion> freezeS
<LioneLL> reboot back to recovery mode & try failsafeX
<Ascavasaion> Black screen with a cross cursor.  No further
<LioneLL> sorry,  ask someone else or search in web
<Ascavasaion> Oh
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> Okay
<Ascavasaion> IT is that process " I dropped to a terminal and it says "A start job is running for Hold until boot process finishes up (1h 53min 30s / no limit).  The time is ticking away merrily."
<LioneLL> ok wait until finish...  :)
<Ascavasaion> HAHA!
<Ascavasaion> "no limit@
<Ascavasaion> I think I need DMESG to see what process it is.  but No idea how that works.
<LioneLL> u probably have a graphic driver problem with new kernel ...
<Ascavasaion> I think it is the "start job"
<LioneLL> systemD ?
<swift110> hey all
<Matt-__> hey
<tsimonq2> hey Matt-__, how are you? :)
<swift110> hey tsimonq2
<Matt-__> hey im good
<Matt-__> browsing for cool linux apps... but it seems theres nothing i really need lol
<Matt-__> hows life on ur end tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> great :)
<swift110> what ya up to tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> swift110: nothing nuch
<tsimonq2> *much
<swift110> oh ok
<psicobra> any one on able to help with ssl over vsftp?
<tsimonq2> psicobra: #ubuntu is probably the best place to get help with that
<psicobra> yeah tried
<psicobra> wither no one knows or im at the back of a very long que
<tsimonq2> psicobra: be patient and if it gets to be an hour or two, ask again :)
<psicobra> thanks
#lubuntu 2016-08-06
<stiv2k> can i run lubuntu on an old laptop with only 128 MB ram?
<Unit193> Nope.
<stiv2k> why not
<stiv2k> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<tsimonq2> stiv2k: our minimum is 256 MB of RAM I believe
<Unit193> Well, if you want to do anything more than load the interface, I'd say more than that.
<stiv2k> tsimonq2: Unit193:
<stiv2k> is that why im getting this error: http://stiv2k.info/img/unsorted/20160805_225732.jpg
<stiv2k> or is that unrelated
<tsimonq2> yeah that seems related
<stiv2k> dang
<stiv2k> what should i do with this thing?
<ac2> hey anyone around that has run into any issues connecting wifi through virtualbox?
<ac2> or having issues getting thier wifi usb adapter detected
<lynorian> ac2 when I used virtualbox I connected through the hosts wifi and used that
<lynorian> so you are trying to give the guest its own usb and use the drivers on the guest to connect to the internet
<ac2> lynorian: I was hoping to connect not through my bridged adpater and testout another local hostspot
<lynorian> ac2, have you installed guest additions and what is the host and what is the guest
<ac2> lynorian: I was hoping to have it on a separate network of the host
<lynorian> no what os is host and what os is guest
<ac2> the lubunutu is the guest and host is windows, guest additons have been installed as well has usb filter placed in the virtualbox device settings
<lynorian> Do you know the kind of chipset of the usb adapter
<lynorian> could still be a lubuntu driver problem
<ac2> its a tp-link TL-WN722N, pretty certain it has the right chipset
<ac2> might have to keep looking into this, although everything appears to be configured right
<ac2> Some searches included missing nm-applet in the 14.04 build versions
<Atomic_t5Zba> hey
<Atomic_t5Zba> irc for support. ....good luck lubuntu
<altctrldel> so. Fresh install of 16.04, on an intel celeron m 520 with an intel 950 GMA chipset
<altctrldel> Blank screen after reboot. Try to drop to console with ctrl+alt+F1, login prompt for maybe 2 seconds then goes straight back to blank screen
<altctrldel> if it even stays for 2 seconds. usually doesnt
<altctrldel> anybody have any ideas?
<sodomy> altctrldel: I've got a similar problem with an intel based graphics card.  From what i've read, it's something to do with the intel xorg driver causing instability.
<sodomy> altctrldel: There's a "known issue" for intel based graphics listed on the lubuntu site
<walter___> hi, can I ask questions about lxle here too?
<altctrldel> sodomy: I'll go look for the bug report. Seems to be LXDE related cause other ubuntu based distros dont have this problem, with the same kernel
<altctrldel> Any way I can at least drop in to a console and find out?
<altctrldel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1575460 found it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Critical,Fix released]
<altctrldel> sodomy: apparently the fix has been pushed to the updates repo. going to try re-installing with the download updates option checked
<altctrldel> I'll let you know how it goes
<altctrldel> no dice
<altctrldel> used the solution in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1575460/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575460 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Intel video driver not installed by default on Lubuntu 16.04 fresh install" [Critical,Fix released]
<altctrldel> Worked. albeit a pain in the ass. you have to type your password in like 1 or 2 chars at a time.
<altctrldel> hope your pw is short. mine isn't.
<altctrldel> sodomy ^
<sodomy> altctrldel: I'll take a look at that, thanks :)
<sodomy> altctrldel: my issues aren't exactly the same as yours, but i'm having issues with the intel chipset in the mac it runs on.
<ac2> hey, anyone who might be able to help troubleshoot some display issues occurring in virtualbox enviorment?
<knoxyca> I've run into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1568604 but I'm not entirely sure ohw to read the bugs page. It looks to me like a fix has been released, but I'm not seeing any updates available for my system.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1568604 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu Xenial) "Mouse cursor lost when unlocking with Intel graphics" [High,Confirmed]
#lubuntu 2016-08-07
<teward> *looks*
<teward> knoxyca: the way that bug reports on Ubuntu packages in Launchpad work, is that for the package without a series indicator it points to the development release
<teward> that is, Yakkety (16.10)
<teward> it's been fixed in Yakkety, but not yet been fixed in Xenial
<teward> though it has been confirmed in Xenial
<teward> the "Xenial" subitem is the indicator for if it's fixed or not in Xenial.
<teward> since that's still as "confirmed" and not "fix released" my guess is they haven't implemented a fix yet
<teward> so your Xenial system won't get an 'update' for it
<teward> because one hasn't been made yet.
<nickkk> Hey for some reason kernels newer than 3.18.3 freeze on startup, so i was wondering what lubuntu release would use that (or an older) kernel
<teward> nickkk: by this point, only Trusty, and that's assuming you install with a 14.04 disk (not 14.04.1, .2, .3, .4, or .5)
<nickkk> http://lubuntu.net/blog/lubuntu-1404-trusty-tahr-released
<nickkk> that one?
<teward> more like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/14.04/release/ and the images that are marked 14.04 (without a .1, .2, etc.)
<teward> (lubuntu.net is no longer the official site for the Lubuntu project)
<teward> the *problem* is that i am saying use the original ISO because of the kernel version you specify
<teward> any later point release will have a newer kernel that won't work
<teward> so you have to install, then `sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`, but you also have to remove any linux-generic-lts-* packages that get installed
<teward> (among other things, to make sure you have only the older kernel)
<mchasard> hi
<stevendale> Hi
<mchasard> i'm have install lubuntu under raspberry pi 3 and its really fine
<mchasard> i just would like to know how to change the police for gnome windows
<mchasard> cause it doesn't take effect for all windows ...
<lynorian> police ?
<wxl> mchasard: the policy?
<mchasard> yes for gnome windows size
<mchasard> th font sorry
<mchasard> i'm french
<mchasard> sorry
<wxl> for gtk windows specifically, eh?
<mchasard> yeah
<mchasard> cause for the other it take effects
<wxl> does it take affect on the window decoration?
<mchasard> for example empathy windows
<mchasard> yes
<wxl> did you try the openbox configuration manager?
<mchasard> ok i try one moment
<wxl> cuz i imagine that would change the window decorations only
<mchasard> yes i think its ok now it take effects from this panel
<mchasard> thanks a lot
<mchasard> one other thing i could get youttube video working with another browser than firefox
<mchasard> and now  its ok with epiphany and midori ...
<mchasard> i just ad some gstreamer lib and app ...
<mchasard> cool
<mchasard> cause i saw that comparing with xubuntu for which it worked
<wxl> i use the html5 option in youtube and haven't had a problem in a loooong time with any browser
<wxl> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<mchasard> good to here that but for me i wasn't the same
<mchasard> which browser do you use ?
<wxl> oh right you're on the pi
<wxl> that miiiight be the problem
<mchasard> yes
<wxl> not sure about that offhand
<wxl> i haven't got it hooked up on the pi3 yet
<mchasard> and under a small eeepc 701 it was the same
<wxl> that's rather uncanny. what' happened when you tried to play them?
<mchasard> it return me an error but now its ok
<mchasard> with this gstreamer add
<wxl> i see
<mchasard> strangly when i went ahead in the video i could saw the small  display ...sorry some words miss me
<mchasard> to explain
<wxl> you may try:
<wxl> !!fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mchasard> but allways the same error in normal mode
<mchasard> ok thanks
<mchasard> hi again
<mchasard> its about my screen resolution 1920x1080 but on the raspeberry pi the max i could get is 1824x984 so the display is not entire
<mchasard> do you have any idea ?
<Manuel__> bonjour
<Manuel__> hello
<Manuel__> a demain bonne nuits a tous
#lubuntu 2017-07-31
<vwill> hi all
<hateball> hello vwill
<vwill> :)
<vwill> hi all
<vwill> hi all
<cipher6> Hey guys lubuntu wont when recognize my cd/dvd drive when i put in a blank disc
<wxl> are you sure?
<cipher6> yes, brasero and k3b cant see em
<cipher6> i have a dev/cdrom dvd and sr0
<wxl> ok well that's good
<wxl> you checked dmesg at all?
<cipher6> i've verified that im on uid 1000 and groups has  cd and plugdev
<cipher6> didnt check dmesg, what should i grep for?
<wxl> most likely cdrom or sr0
<cipher6> Uniform CD ROM revision  3.20
<cipher6> sr0 returns a string I'm not familiar with but I'll paste it here
<wxl> use pastebinit please
<cipher6> kk one moment
<cipher6> https://pastebin.com/9NizCMpS
<wxl> you got some kind of weird acpi error
<wxl> i doubt it's related but possibly
<wxl> other than that, looks normal
<cipher6> I've had some hard fails recently also but Idk why,
<wxl> anything in syslog?
<cipher6> seemed to be related to having too many chrome instances running, but w/ an i5 and 4gb ram i couldn't figure out why
<cipher6>  / var/ syslog
<wxl> yep
<wxl> also everything looks normal in lshw regarding the drive?
<wxl> especially the configuration line
<wxl> does it show nodisc even though you have a disc in there?
<cipher6> not fam w/ lshw
<cipher6> !info lshw
<ubottu> lshw (source: lshw): information about hardware configuration. In component main, is standard. Version 02.18-0.1ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 270 kB, installed size 804 kB
<wxl> sudo lshw -C disk
<cipher6> status = nodisk
<cipher6> :'(
<wxl> this person had some sort of region issue. not sure that's a thing or not. never had that problem https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1057822.html
<cipher6> is there a way to force that
<cipher6> Under software updates > Other software,
<cipher6> i have an unchecked option for Cdrom:
<cipher6> should I check that an run sudo apt update && upgrade?
<wxl> what does the option actually say? i think that's related to the original install media
<cipher6> cdrom:[Lubuntu 17.04 _Zesty_Zapus_- Release amd64(20170412)]/zesty main multiverse restricted universe
<wxl> yteah that's all it is. irrelevant
<wxl> this may be a dumb question, but are you sure it works? did you try non-blank media? maybe an audio disc?
<cipher6> i've thrown in a dvd that's authored at the factory (the Tuxedo w/ Jackie Chan or some non-sense) and a Win10 installer disk I authored on a different laptop,
<cipher6> both are recognized, and the gui launches the autoplay
<cipher6> I know the disc drive works otherwise b/c I installed lubuntu from disc
<cipher6> additionally, I had this issue before and ran dist-upgrade and it worked for the last week or so
<justjeffy> First time install of lubuntu for a Plex server on ASUS hardware.  System seems to work fine and I get HDMI hi res output from the HDMI connector, but no audio.  Is there some setting I am missing?
<n-iCe> well, ubuntu-next did not work for me haha
<n-iCe> anyway, Im back in lubuntu 17.04
<n-iCe> I'm back, all installed.
<n-iCe> I have been tempted to install arch with open box
<n-iCe> do you guys think is gonna be even more lightweight than lubuntu
<n-iCe> hi philipballew
#lubuntu 2017-08-01
<krytarik> n-iCe: Please no random pinging of people, thanks.
<n-iCe> sorry?
<krytarik> Are you?
<n-iCe> pinging?
<krytarik> What you just did.
<n-iCe> the command?
<n-iCe> who told you that?
<n-iCe> Because he is lying.
<krytarik> I mean your line here just above mine.
<n-iCe> I don't get it :D
<n-iCe> but no, I did not ping anybody
<krytarik> I'm referring to addressing someone by nick with a message - in this case greeting just because he joined the channel.
<n-iCe> lol
<n-iCe> is that bad?
<n-iCe> I would never say hi to you, be sure haha
<n-iCe> anyway, gotta go, kisses
<fishcooker> how about video capture the desktop?
<n-iCe> what?
<fishcooker> n-iCe: kazam like
<n-iCe> a software to record your screen?
<n-iCe> 214
<n-iCe> down vote
<n-iCe> accepted
<n-iCe> gtk-recordmydesktop
<n-iCe> xvidcap
<n-iCe> I like Byzanz; it records your activity as a GIF file.
<n-iCe> SimpleScreenRecorder
<prideborn> greetings
<prideborn> how can i optimize flash-plugin on firefox for streaming video?
<lls76> anyone here?
<malonumas> yes
<n-iCe> hi
<n-iCe> Hi
<malonumas> hi
<n-iCe> How r u
<n-iCe> hi
<noft> best distro for any laptop
<n-iCe> lubuntu!
#lubuntu 2017-08-02
<ELECTROHAXZ> Hi
<ELECTROHAXZ> How can I install lubuntu on a Pentium 3 with 512 mb of RAM?
#lubuntu 2017-08-04
<Benjamin__> Hi, Im about to ask, my machine aspire one acer running the version of lubuntu 17.04, and lately its getting fast hotter than usual, is there any advice for me to look around anything inside her? thanks in advance :)
<Felix__> Hello, Hello?
<Felix__> Is this the place to get help with lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> Felix__: Yes it is.
<Felix__> Trying to put lunbuntu on  brand new acer with win10. Made a live USB which works on my other machine. When I try it on the acer, comes up with a blank screen.
<Felix__> Past the bios, where you'd expect to see all the report text generated with startup, nothing at all. Not a character on screen.
<tsimonq2> Felix__: How long have you waited at that screen and are you 100% sure that you're booting off of the USB?
<tsimonq2> Felix__: Also, is that machine i386 (32-bit) or amd64 (64-bit)?
<Felix__> A few minutes, more than three but less than 10. Pretty sure, Used f12 menu to choose it, there are only two choices and the other is windows boot mgnr. 64 bit system.
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<tsimonq2> Felix__: What graphics card is in it?
<Felix__> ... Integrated? It's basically a netbook. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071Y5SZYR/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 <- link to where I bought it
<Felix__> tsimonq2: Test?
<tsimonq2> Felix__: Looking
<Felix__> No rush, just playing with the chat. Thanks for looking!
<tsimonq2> Felix__: Hm, I'm not entirely sure what it would be. Try in #ubuntu? :)
<Felix__> Yeah it's  such a weird problem I don't even know how to describe it to google. I'll check there!
<Felix__> It was also doing this with parrot linux.
<NinjaKirby> Any one have any advice on multi-monitor setup on Lubuntu 16.04.2 64bit with NVidia Drivers? If I do seperate Xscreens, I can't seem to wallpaper both monitors (and it also duplicates the icons on both screens), and if I do a single Xscreen, a wallpaper will tile across successfully, but the computer boots without the secondary monitor enabled.
<NinjaKirby> Struggling to find a combination that just works.
<NinjaKirby> *Disabled, correction, the secondary monitor is disabled.
<NinjaKirby> That's just thrown more confusion, I said Boots without... so to restate, again; the computer boots without the second monitor enabled. My goodness.
<NinjaKirby> Unbelievable, restarting X11VNC annihilates my PC into the equivalent of BSODing.
<tsimonq2> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<tsimonq2> !nvidia | NinjaKirby
<ubottu> NinjaKirby: please see above
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> NinjaKirby: You could also try #ubuntu, those people are smarter than me when it comes to NVIDIA drivers ;)
<NinjaKirby> Thanks for the support, no joy with the Help documentation sadly. I'll pop over and interrogate them, heh.
<dust> how to install the lastet realtime kernel?
<Felix_Amore> Hi all, I'm struggling to install lunbuntu on my new acer spin1. Made a live usb with rufus and test it on my main pc. Works just fine. In the acer it goes to the boot screen, but the usual text that flashed by on boot doesn't appear.
<wxl> Felix_Amore: first things first: did you check the hashes of the iso and also check the media integrity?
<Felix_Amore> No and no, I'll go do that.
<Felix_Amore> hashes of the ISO match on the MD5 & SHA512 level (first time doing that), and used media checker. Both are good.
<wxl> you do get the GRUB menu right? where you can choose to check the media, boot the ISO, install, etc?
<Felix_Amore> No GRUB menu. Press f12 to choose the right option from the bios, then nothin.
<wxl> that's strange.
<wxl> it's on a usb?
<Felix_Amore> Yeah, and works in my other machine.
<wxl> have you tried other usb ports?
<Felix_Amore> Yeah, but I'll try it again.
<Felix_Amore> Tried on all ports, then booted into windows to be sure it saw the USB. It did without issue. Also I'm 100% fine with just wiping the entire hard drive.
<wxl> well it's like it's not responding to the usb in some way
<wxl> do you have another bootable usb, preferably store bought?
<Felix_Amore> No, but I can make another one? I wasn't even aware you could buy pre-made bootable usb's.
<wxl> there's various software out there, not to mention people that offer it for linux
<wxl> i mean even ubuntu has them for sale
<wxl> everything points at something being wrong with the hardware. i've seen issues where people could get tge GRUB screen but nothing else and that can be solved by tweaking graphics settings but this is different than that
<wxl> maybe it's taking a long time to boot????
<Felix_Amore> Left it on the final screen for four hours ish. Nothing at all.
<wxl> jeez
<wxl> that's nuts
<Felix_Amore> What would happen if the hardware doesn't meet minimum lubuntu requirements?
<wxl> you should still be able to boot
<wxl> i'm not sure if PAE would cause a problem
<Felix_Amore> Mhm.
<Felix_Amore> It's a netbook with a 1.1gighertz processor and 4 gigs of ram.
<wxl> yeah not an issue then
<Felix_Amore> I'm really irritated because the hard drive is 32 gigs, shown capacity is 28 and the free space is 18 gigs. And it's brand new! thats 10 gigs of stuff that  I didn't put there!
<Felix_Amore> I wanna wipe it and put linux on it.
<wxl> well
<wxl> oh wait
<Felix_Amore> ?
<wxl> does it have that new garbage windows came up with where you have to have signed software to boot? if so, turning on legacy booting in the bios will help
<wxl> UEFI
<Felix_Amore> Can't find the legacy option in the bios, but did disable secureboot. I'll go look for a legacy option (again)
<wxl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wxl> that said
<wxl> here's the crazy idea:
<wxl> pull out the hard drive. use a USB to SCSI/SATA (depending on what you have) adapter to hook it up to your desktop, then boot the installer on the desktop and when you choose drives to install on, put it on the USB drive
<Felix_Amore> It's a laptop, so I'd like to leave opening it as the last option taken.
<wxl> i hear you
<Felix_Amore> Weird weird weird. Works fine on my other machine.
<wxl> that's why i'm saying it's likely a hardware issue of SOME kind
<wxl> may be related to BIOS, but we can still call that a hardware issue
<wxl> tl;dr it's not a lubuntu issue
<Felix_Amore> Well, have any other channel for me to bother then?
<wxl> oh well you're probably just as good here as anywhere else :)
<wxl> the only thing i could suggest beyond that is either a channel with more people (#ubuntu or ##linux) or find some support that relates directly to that piece of hardware
<wxl> but again, most problems i see with system requirements or driver issues will occur AFTER the GRUB menu. if you're getting that, and you KNOW that the ISO/media checks out, then there's no reason to believe it's related to the software itself
<Felix_Amore> Yeah, I don't get to the grub menu.
<wxl> most weird issues people have relate to hashes and such. so if you got that, you can verify that you have what's been tested as bootable and functional
<wxl> i guess we could have something wrong in the latest dailies, but i assume you're trying to use a released version?
<Felix_Amore> Yeah
<wxl> yeah so that's what i'm saying-- it's been tested and the hashes of what we tested are published, so if you're hashes match, you're running what we tested which pretty much removes the likelihood of a software problem
<wxl> which is unlikely to be the issue anyways since it works on your other machine!
<Felix_Amore> So it's just a hardware thing to overcome. Crap.
<wxl> pretty much, yeah
<wxl> i have to say this is a weird one
<wxl> i've seen cases where certain ports don't work
<wxl> but you've checked all those
<wxl> i've seen cases where the boot is super slow but again you checked that
<Felix_Amore> I have a history of weird issues booting linux.
<wxl> i guess there's some weird remote possibility that there's some funkiness to the usb that makes it only boot on certain machines but that just seems freaking weird
<wxl> i have seen a lot of diversity in usb hardware, though
<wxl> i know it's supposed to be universal and all, but..... ;)
<Felix_Amore> I've tried two USB's now. I suppose I'll try a third laptop?
<wxl> ahahahah
<wxl> two different usbs, too, wow
<wxl> different manufacturers/models?
<wxl> i guess if you have another laptop you can verify it on, then pretty much puts the nail in the coffin about it being related to the specific hardware
<Felix_Amore> Yeah, one is about a year old and one is years old.
<wxl> is there windows on the netbook?
<Felix_Amore> Yeah, win10.
<wxl> hm
<wxl> might be UEFI related some how
<wxl> "if the other systems (Windows Vista/7/8, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in UEFI mode, then you must install Ubuntu in UEFI mode too. "
<Felix_Amore> Maybe. I even used the win10 recovery boot from usb method of choosing the usb and had the same result.
<wxl> you must use a 64 bit boot
<wxl> and yeah you're supposed to disable all that quickboot BS
<Felix_Amore> Tried using rufus with the gpt setting, and did download the 64bit version of lubunut
<Felix_Amore> No quickboot, but did disable secureboot.
<wxl> yeah whatever they call it
<wxl> what about Intel Smart Response Technology (SRT). ?
<Felix_Amore> Don't think so, but I'll look again.
<Felix_Amore> Not on this machine. It almost looks like it doesn't even get to the bios...
<wxl> that's super weird
<Felix_Amore> But when I push the bios button nothing happens.
<wxl> but you can, at some point, get to the BIOS?
<Felix_Amore> Yeah. Press power button, tap f2 and I get bios. Press power button, wait ten seconds, press f2, nothing.
<wxl> huh
<wxl> BIOS is so weird with UEFI
<TheSchaf> don't blame uefi for everything :P
<wxl> if the USB is not in, can you get somewhere that will allow you to select a drive?
<wxl> TheSchaf: i blame uefi for you not shushing it ;)
<Felix_Amore> Yup. Get into bios as normal.
<wxl> cuz maybe leave the USB out until you actually select the drive?
<Felix_Amore> Powered on (USB not plugged in), into bios, choose boot order (USB before windows boot mngr), plug in usb. Nothing.
<wxl> harumph.
<wxl> i'm stumped, honestly
<Felix_Amore> http://i.imgur.com/1Wvvlvo.jpg <- here's what it looks like, if it helps.
<Felix_Amore> The little blur is a single underscore. Typing does nothing, have to hold the power button to shut it off.
<wxl> that's the sort of thing i've seen with a bad download/copy
<wxl> so to be totally sure, how did you check the integrity of the media itself (i.e. check against a bad copy)?
<Felix_Amore> https://www.ghacks.net/2007/03/26/check-media-integrity/ Followed these directions
<wxl> hm
<wxl> try doing this:
<wxl>  1. boot on your desktop
<wxl>  2. get to the grub menu
<wxl>  3. select the option to "check disc for defects" or whatever it is
<wxl> if THAT succeeds, then i can be sure
<Felix_Amore> Okay, thats the machine I'm talking to you from. Be back soon.
<wxl> kk
<Felix_Amore> Would formatting the whole drive maybe make it work better?
<wxl> hard to say. if it's BIOS-level, no
<Felix_Amore> Sigh.
<Felix_Amore> Does it matter that the device has flash memory and not some other kind?
<wxl> shouldn't, no
<wxl> did you do the check as aforementioned btw?
<Felix_Amore> Working on it. I'm re-making the live USB with rufus and having it check for bad blocks then I'll try again.
<Felix_Amore> On my other laptop, got grub and did disk check and no errors
<wxl> well there ya go
<wxl> hardware :
<wxl> (
<Felix_Amore> Now I have to decide if I want to return it and get a new one...
<tester_> hello peple
<tester_> is anybody here =)
<wxl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tester_> ok! i've got oldy nx6310 Compaq with Windows xp sp3. And i've tried to install 32 desctop Lubuntu via CD with downloaded image of it. But computer doesn't see the image, nor via CD nor via flash USB
<wxl> did you check the hashes of the downloaded iso?
<tester_> no
<wxl> well, then you have no way of knowing that you didn't run into some download errors
<wxl> that's always the first step
<wxl> this should help:
<wxl> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tester_> e98bd5f4b750888bcc77f16df79bc775
<tester_> E:\Downloads\lubuntu-17.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tester_> is it normal that it's called desctop for notebook?
<tester_> =)
<tester_> e98bd5f4b750888bcc77f16df79bc77 should be, but mine is just different on last digit: e98bd5f4b750888bcc77f16df79bc775 / Should i download one more time?
<tester_> sorry, hash is ok, i checked it. What is the next step?
<tester_> I tried this version on Virtual box it workes greate!
<tester_> thank u peple for anwers, at least smth =)
<wxl> tester_: you need ot check for copy errors now.
<wxl> my guess is that's what's happening. a bad copy.
<wxl> how did you do this?
<tester_> hash is ok
<wxl> got that
<wxl> that checks for download errors
<wxl> copy errors are different
<wxl> unless you've checked the hash of the copied image
<tester_> the hash on the CD is the same
<tester_> also i tried to load the disk and USB on my Desctop PC, it doesn't load
<tester_> so it works only on Virtual box
<wxl> what method did you use to copy the iso to the physical media?
<wxl> also, how did you check the hash on CD
<tester_> nero burning
<tester_> winMD5 sum
<wxl> yeah i'm not sure it works with windows :/
<wxl> can you use the USB or CD to boot on VirtualBox?
<tester_> yaes
<tester_> yeas
<wxl> then it sounds like the problem isn't the iso and it isn't the media
<wxl> does this have a legacy boot option? have you turned off secure boot and all that business?
<wxl> how do you know that it doesn't recognize the media? what actually happens upon attempting to boot?
<wxl> are you sure bios is set up to boot from that device and not some other device first?
<tester_> right now i also tryed alternative version, checked it's hash, check via Virtial (all works), but not wia my Desctop PC nor via notebook nx6310 nor via flash nor via cd on both mashines
<tester_> i choose the CD and flash like the 1 and 2, when loading on both machines i see: on nx6310 nothing at all and then loading HDD after 2 min of rolling the CD
<tester_> and on my new DEsctop PC i see: No  system try another disk
<wxl> the only thing i'm not sure of is the tools that you used
<wxl> you should be doing a bit by bit copy, not copying the file over to an existing filesystem on the media
<wxl> i.e. the resulting media should be an EXACT copy of the iso file
<tester_> ok look
<tester_> https://prnt.sc/g4i0a1
<tester_> on the screenshot can be seen: 1)the checked hash of iso on CD; 2)the loaded VM from that iso from that CD
<wxl> yeah that's the ISO on the CD
<wxl> not the CD composed of only the ISO
<wxl> rather i should say that the CD should be composed of only the contents of the ISO
<wxl> to check the image you need to do a hash of the entire media, not just a file on it
<wxl> if your cd or flash drive or whatever, when you open it up, has a file on it that is the ISO file, you've done something wrong
<tester_> but 1) how to do such CD/USB and 2) why Virtual Box works fine which that CD??
<wxl> 1. i don't know. ask at ##windows maybe for a bit by bit copy tool? i've heard of people using rufus, but i don't know. dd works best in linux.
<tester_> and on the screen u can see there only iso nothing else
<wxl> 2. probably because you're not booting from the cd image but booting from the iso file on the image
<wxl> the iso is an image. you can think of it like a zip file.
<wxl> if you see the iso on the cd, then you don't have the contents laid out on that cd.
<wxl> the one way it's not a zip file: it contains a filesystem
<tester_> i booting from disk on VB
<tester_> look http://prntscr.com/g4iban
<wxl> right. see the ".iso" at the end?
<wxl> that's booting from the iso file which happens to be on the cd
<tester_> ok maybe
<tester_> ...
<tester_> QOworks
<tester_> wxl THANNK U MAN
<tester_> rufus works
<wxl> np
<tester_> its my 1 lynux
<wxl> you're bootin on linux finally? :)
<TheSchaf> so what was his issue?
<wxl> TheSchaf: UEFI. always UEFI.
<TheSchaf> hehe
<tester_> wxl u my hero https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6IQ_FOCE6I
<tester_> have luck!
#lubuntu 2017-08-05
<wxl> hah told you it was UEFI TheSchaf
<Felix_Amore> Thanks for all your help and being kind!
<wxl> no problem :)
<wxl> glad you figured it out!
<wxl> that's certainly a weird one
<Felix_Amore> Now final decision time: Lubuntu or Parrot Lite.
<Felix_Amore> Have a great day guys!
<Felix_Amore> So how often does the installation process fail when it comes to installing grub?
<wxl> Felix_Amore: what version is this again?
<Felix_Amore> Which thing are you asking about?
<wxl> Felix_Amore: lubuntu.
<Felix_Amore> Well, uh. I'm trying parrot lite first. And they don't have an irc channel to bother so I'm here <.< >.>
<wxl> XD
<wxl> there's always ##linux
<Felix_Amore> Well they said update my bios, but thats difficult to do without an operation system on the machine. The bios update from acer is a .exe and I'm not running that on my non-acer machine.
<wxl> yeah BIOSes are no fun
<wxl> i have one that i was faffing with for a while with FreeDOS and what have you to get it to go. no luck yet.
<Felix_Amore> I got far enough to format the whole drive, so now my new laptop has *no* operating system.
<wxl> yay! :)
<wxl> well i guess that's the first step in wipe and replace hehehe
<Felix_Amore> It is.
<wxl> well going home. leave a message if you're still stumped. someone will get back to you :)
<Felix_Amore> Well, at least lubuntu also fails at downloading grub.
<Szellem> d
<Guest53128> i am trying to install lubuntu on an old xp machine and can't boot from disc
<Felix_Amore> Hi all, I'm trying to repair my grub using boot-repair and it's failed at the bit where yo uneed to copy/paste commands into a terminal. The error message is "GRUB is still present. Please try again" and I've tried again, a few times.
<DoomJoshuaBoy> Hi guys i have a GPU driver that lost support for ubuntu AMD radeon 6770m but was wondering if this works any good for lubuntu?
<krytarik> DoomJoshuaBoy: Lubuntu (and any other flavor too ftm) is based on Ubuntu, so.. no.
<DoomJoshuaBoy> ok thanks anyway
#lubuntu 2017-08-06
<servernoob> hi there
<servernoob> i have an old desktop pc
<servernoob> and would like to use that as a web server
<servernoob> and also use it sometimes for web browsing, watching videos, etc
<servernoob> so would lubuntu be a good fit for it?
<servernoob> for both server and home uses
<servernoob> both uses will be light
<servernoob> RAM is 4GB
<servernoob> anyone?
<servernoob> ?
<krytarik> Well, Lubuntu is the most lightweight of all Ubuntu flavors, so.. yes.
<servernoob> does it have all the server functionality of ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> servernoob: Yes.
<servernoob> can i install all ubuntu apps in lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> servernoob: Lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE, theming, and a bit of polish.
<tsimonq2> servernoob: So yes.
<tsimonq2> It's literally Ubuntu. :)
<servernoob> only the theme is different?
<servernoob> as in only the looks and the user interface?
<servernoob> under the hood i can use all the server features as well as all applications?
<tsimonq2> Absolutely.
<tsimonq2> 100%
<tsimonq2> servernoob: This is not Linux Mint where they butcher the whole setup. ;)
<servernoob> oh do you think a 35GB partition would be enough to setup lubuntu on?
<servernoob> can it read and write ntfs partitions?
<tsimonq2> servernoob: 35 GB is absolutely enough
<tsimonq2> servernoob: In fact, you could *probably* run it with 7 GB...
<tsimonq2> servernoob: And yes, it can read/write NTFS partitions.
<servernoob> i already have a windows installed on it with multiple ntfs partitions. the installation is quite messed up it is slow but i can't reinstall it because i need the way the apps are setup occasionally. but for most times i would want to use lubuntu, while being able to access files on the windows ntfs partitions. do you think this setup can work?
<inerkick> Hi Guys. I installed Lubuntu on my Toshiba c640 laptop. It got overheating issue. I did install TLP as well as psensors and lm-sensors. But it's still heating up like crazy and automatically shuts down. I even got the laptop serviced few days ago and they even got a cooling agent applied to the CPU. Kindly help how to get the heating working properly
<inerkick> at this moment the temperature fluctuates as shown and if it even slightly goes above 80C chances are it shuts down automatically . https://pastebin.com/6Z9bWpmZ
<daringfireball> hey
<daringfireball> i already have a windows installed on it with multiple ntfs partitions. the installation is quite messed up it is slow but i can't reinstall it because i need the way the apps are setup occasionally. but for most times i would want to use lubuntu, while being able to access files on the windows ntfs partitions. do you think this setup can work?
<daringfireball> anyone?
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Hey
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Hold on, I have an idea
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Give me a sec :)
<daringfireball> tsimonq2: sure
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Take a look a this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/113733/how-do-i-correctly-mount-a-ntfs-partition-in-etc-fstab
<malonumas> linux can read ntfs file system
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: What I would do is set the Windows partition to mount somewhere convenient at boot so you can always access your files
<tsimonq2> malonumas: That's my point ;)
<malonumas> ;)
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Then you'll be able to access all of your files at all times
<daringfireball> by default it would't be able to access ntfs?
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: By default it will.
<daringfireball> but?
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Just put something in /etc/fstab and it you will always have it mounted.
<tsimonq2> There is no "but"
<tsimonq2> Lubuntu can use NTFS partitions
<tsimonq2> Mount them and use them.
<daringfireball> can i install from a usb drive?
<tsimonq2> Install Lubuntu from a USB drive?
<daringfireball> yes
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Do you have Lubuntu on the USB drive?
<tsimonq2> Or, what's on the USB drive?
<daringfireball> i have nothing on the usb drive, have downloaded the iso that's it
<daringfireball> now to install it can i do it from the usb drive?
<tsimonq2> Yes you can.
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: What operating system are you on now?
<daringfireball> windows
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Take a look at this, the same applies for Lubuntu: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?_ga=2.124109514.1906335323.1501362208-2004590858.1489273770#0
<daringfireball> is it possible to create a "live cd" (on usb drive) for lubuntu?
<daringfireball> to try it out first
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: Yep. That's what it does.
<tsimonq2> daringfireball: It's one ISO that has both the capability to try it out and install it.
<daringfireball> ok i will try it out thank you so much for all your help
<tsimonq2> You're welcome. :)
<Noethernet> Hey I'm trying out the lubuntu live from usb flash drive
<Noethernet> machine has windows installed
<Noethernet> so i boot up using the flash drive
<Noethernet> but internet isn't working
<Noethernet> via ethernet
<Noethernet> i rebooted into windows and it is working fine
<Noethernet> i also disabled wake on lan setting on windows
<Noethernet> and then rebooted into lubuntu
<Noethernet> again internet not working
<Noethernet> so i mess around with the network settings
<Noethernet> create a new connection
<Noethernet> use the google dns
<Noethernet> 8.8.8.8
<Noethernet> and it started to work
<Noethernet> but it disconnects after a while
<Noethernet> like in a few minutes
<Noethernet> if i reconnect to "ethernet network 2" it works again for a few minutes
<Noethernet> what could be the solution for this?
<Noethernet> anyone?
<Noethernet> ?
<Noethernet> ?
<Noethernet> Hello?
<Noethernet> anyone have any idea?
<Noethernet> Still waiting...
<Noethernet> ?
<Noethernet> ?
<Noethernet> Hey I'm trying out the lubuntu live from usb flash drive
<Noethernet> machine has windows installed
<Noethernet> so i boot up using the flash drive
<Noethernet> but internet isn't working
<Noethernet> via ethernet
<Noethernet> i rebooted into windows and it is working fine
<Noethernet> i also disabled wake on lan setting on windows
<Noethernet2> https://pastebin.com/v4ncdGdc
<tsimonq2> !patience | Noethernet2
<ubottu> Noethernet2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Noethernet2> Sorry about that, i was just hoping to have lububtu running by today
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: What version of Lubuntu?
<Noethernet2> The latest one
<Noethernet2> 17.04 i think
<Noethernet2> just downloaded it earlier today
<Noethernet2> Downloading of arch linux via torrent works fine, web browsing in firefox does not
<Noethernet2> Yep it is 17.04
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: What's the output of /etc/resolv.conf?
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: Also, if 17.04 is giving you issues, I would consider trying 16.04. The problem is that 17.04 and on uses systemd-resolved which is getting better but I don't know why they switched to it by default...
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: In 17.10 it should be fixed but that's still in development
<Noethernet2> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<Noethernet2> is 16.04 long term release version?
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: Yes, 17.04 is not a LTS version but 16.04 is.
<Noethernet2> nameserver 127.0.053 <= that's what's in resolv.conf
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: Replace that with `nameserver 8.8.8.8`
<Noethernet2> seems to be working now
<Noethernet2> thanks
<Noethernet2> i'll use it for a while and if there's a problem again I'll be back
<Noethernet2> thanks again
<Noethernet2> i think i will go for the lts version though
<Noethernet2> hey, i am running this off a 4GB flash drive at the moment
<Noethernet2> if i download the iso here
<Noethernet2> will it be available if i take it to another machine?
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: yep
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: You'll just have to make the edit again
<Noethernet2> edit to resolv.conf?
<Noethernet2> even in the lts release?
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: Oh, not in 16.04
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: Sorry, just in 17.04
<Noethernet2> downloading 16.04 on the flash drive now
<Noethernet2> hope i won't have to redownload on another pc
<Noethernet2> thanks again
<tsimonq2> np :)
<Noethernet2> Lubuntu does feel extremely fast though
<Noethernet2> even on my amd athlon dual core system from several years ago
<tsimonq2> :D
<Noethernet2> Hey I can't find the downloaded iso file anywhere on the flash drive
<Noethernet2> Looks like ill have to re download it
<tsimonq2> Noethernet2: Whenever you download anything on a live Lubuntu instance, it does not stay between reboots
#lubuntu 2018-07-30
<qwefytuiityty> ubuntu-mate (deb) the same, but no this in xubuntu, but xubuntu skype installed in snap. Lubuntu 18.04 64,  skype deb. https://screenshots.firefox.com/WoczsAN1iGiR8zr9/null
<qwefytuiityty> I see it long ago and after the skype updating
<Bobbye12> Hello
<Bobbye12> I can't install Lubuntu on a drive with nothing on
<Bobbye12> each time i got message spectre v2 mitigation lfence not serializing switching to generic retpoline
<Bobbye12> or when it works after 20 minutes i got busybox terminated by initramfs
<Bobbye12> after a lot of error messages
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bobbye12: check memory and temp
<Bobbye12> hello,
<Bobbye12> my drive is free
<Bobbye12> empty
<Bobbye12> i got 50% time either eoor messages with print_req_error and buffer I/O error
<Bobbye12> or the other time EDD : error 3200 reading sector 65,66,...
<genii> That sounds like the drive is going kaput
<Bobbye12> it seems to be of with windows installation
<Bobbye12> perhaps it works with older version of lubuntu?
<genii> The area of the drive Windows is installed upon parhaps has not developed physical problems yet
<Bobbye12> working
<genii> ..note the "yet"
<Bobbye12> i got this kind of probleme with many of my old disks
<Bobbye12> i cnage my hdd for another one to test
<Bobbye12> memtest 1st
<genii> That usually tends to happen, yes. Sections on the physical platters begin to fail. This is why it's usually good to have SMART ( Self Monitoring And Reporting Tool) enabled in BIOS and software in your operating system installed which takes advantage of this feature.
<Bobbye12> question: if my hdd is ok, have i have to make partitions before installing linux distribution or it's proposed during linux install process?
<genii> The installer will usually make a suggestion, if you choose that it will just auto-partition everything
<Bobbye12> ok, thanks
<Bobbye12> memtest is running
<Bobbye12> memtest of
<Bobbye12> ok
<Bobbye12> restarting
<Bobbye12> edd : error 3200 reading sector 65,... messages
<Bobbye12> with another drive
<Bobbye12> las tests : install windows
<Bobbye12> then try to launch lubuntu cd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Bobbye12: check hdd victoria hdd. read how to perform check and remap
<xubuntu56w> When i try to install Lubuntu from an USB i get this message:  ACPI Error:Method parse/execution failed
<xubuntu56w> And why, i have used the same distros before.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Did you verify the checksum first?
<diogenes_> or try acpi=off
<xubuntu56w> I am not sure.. Sometimes i download the without use torrent.
<xubuntu56w> I have try diferents iso files and get the same.
<xubuntu56w> What is acpi ? Is it in bios ? I have never have to change it before.
<diogenes_> quite possible that the newer kernels don't support your bios anymore
<diogenes_> that's why try acpi=off
<xubuntu56w> I will try.. But i have used 16.04 before without problems.. Except 16.04.1 it can be the problem.
<xubuntu56w> *17.10.1
<xubuntu56w> 16.04.4
<xubuntu56w> Diogenes: where i turn off acpi ?
<xubuntu56w> I dont find it in bios
<diogenes_> xubuntu56w, you boot the iso and once you reach grub (install option) you hit letter 'e' find the linux line and add the acpi=off option and then hit ctrl+x
<xubuntu56w> I am not sure there are any linux line. it is only menus.. I use the Universal usb installer.
<diogenes_> what do the menus say?
<xubuntu56w> It is the regular installation program.
<diogenes_> but what are the titles of the menus (it's been awhile since i last installed so i can't remember)
<xubuntu56w> Is it new kernels from 16.04.3 to 16.0.4 so i can be affected with not suporting bios ?
<xubuntu56w> I used 16.04.3 before.
#lubuntu 2018-07-31
<gustanveiker> alkgun hispanoparlante?
<aQuestion> hi
<aQuestion> will be available an image of lubuntu 18.04 for raspberry pi?
<genii> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<genii> meh
<genii> !pi
<genii> ubottu: pi is <reply> Instructions for installing Ubuntu onto Raspberry Pi systems can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
 * genii wanders back to work
<Jerome> Hello
#lubuntu 2018-08-01
<TriangleSausage> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TriangleSausage> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TriangleSausage> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TriangleSausage> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<karlschneider> I would imagine Lubuntu will be needing a new logo for the 18.04 release.  I'd be honored to help out if need be.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @karlschneider, At the moment we have one.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/9ohFBxT.jpg
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> 18.04 is pretty frozen though.
<alekz24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alekz24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cr0wley> hoi!
<Cr0wley> nyone here?
<jpegmafia> Hello, I am looking for the Lubuntu Next iso but google has failed me
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @jpegmafia, There is no more Lubuntu Next.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> We've switched for 18.10
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> You're looking for the dailies
<jpegmafia> ok
<jpegmafia> thanks
<Moniker112358> Hello, world.
<ca-on-adam> Hello, Moniker112358
<Moniker112358> nick
#lubuntu 2018-08-02
<fx9> is lubutnu 18.04.1 now using qt?
<fx9> I just installed it, and I was expecting a bigger change, but it looks and feels the same to me
#lubuntu 2018-08-05
<jsubl2> i am a retired unix admin that would like to help lubuntu.  where is a good place to start
<tsimonq2> jsubl2: Join #lubuntu-devel.
<jsubl2> ok
<diogenes_> jsubl2, you started with system V?
<jsubl2> yes.
<diogenes_> or you still remember the times when unix was unics
<diogenes_> because riginally it was unics
<jsubl2> been on solaris and linux along time specially apt based
<diogenes_> cool
<jsubl2> diogenes_: not sure i remember the unics
#lubuntu 2019-07-29
<dabblerdude> Hey everyone.
<dabblerdude> Hey tomreyn, you were right about Lubuntu 18.04 LTS supporting OEM installation.
<dabblerdude> Although, for some reason, I wasn't able to do an OEM install of 19.04. Upon starting up the 19.04 live image, I pressed a key multiple times, pressed F4, hit enter on OEM install, and as I went to go install, I went through the same process as with a regular lubuntu install.
<tomreyn> dabblerdude: cool. i'm not sure whether it will be supported in 20.04 LTS, though, since lubuntu switched to calamares installer and it surely works differently. so this *might* have broken OEM installs. i don't know whether it did, though, or if it did, whether it has already been fixed.
<dabblerdude> So nothing changed.
<tomreyn> ah looks like we had the same though - wondering whether this will work in future releases.
<dabblerdude> Lubuntu is making this whole thing complicated.
<tomreyn> i guess that's something you could better test on a 19.10 pre-release snapshot iso rather than on 19.04.
<dabblerdude> I'm just trying to install a linux distro on some computers with 4GB of RAM and Core 2 Duos.
<dabblerdude> And sell them.
<dabblerdude> Any suggestions for another OS?
<tomreyn> you can always roll your own lubuntu installation
<tomreyn> but if i was you i'd stick to LTS releases anyways
<dabblerdude> I put on Lubuntu because for systems with less than 4GB of RAM, it runs extremely well.
<dabblerdude> tomreyn: I was considering that, but then I got some opinions for staying with current releases.
<dabblerdude> instead.
<wxl> what about doing pxe boots and installing lubuntu-desktop?
<dabblerdude> wxl: You mean, like a minimal installation?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> well
<wxl> no
<dabblerdude> I mean network install.
<wxl> that's kind of a different ball of wax
<wxl> yeah but it can be local
<dabblerdude> Where you select the software you want to include in the OS.
<dabblerdude> tomreyn, by rolling your own lubuntu installation, do you mean creating one?
<dabblerdude> Actually, I may try Xubuntu.
<dabblerdude> Xubuntu might work.
<tomreyn> dabblerdude: you could respin the iso, preseed or just write your own tooling which replaces the default user account by one chosen by the user on first run.
<dabblerdude> tomreyn: Yeah, but I'd rather pick something else. Since Ubuntu 19.04 uses GNOME now, doesn't that use less system resources than Unity?
<tomreyn> apparently oem-config is part of ubiquity, so it will most likely not work with calamares. you could file a bug about this if you think relevant functionality is being lost by switching to calamares.
<wxl> it's in the works
<tomreyn> oh great :)
<tomreyn> dabblerdude: gnome-shell, which is in use since before 18.04, is most definitely heavier than unity.
<dabblerdude> tomreyn: Dang, I'll go with something else then. XD
<tomreyn> dabblerdude: so, as wx1 just pointed out, oem functionality (which still works fine in 18.04) will be back to newer lubuntu releases soon,
<dabblerdude> Yeah, 19.04 has been giving me some issues.
<tomreyn> so i'm saying "use LTS"
<dabblerdude> In fact, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS right now.
<tomreyn> users can always upgrade if they feel like it
<dabblerdude> It's still stable.
<tomreyn> it's also outdated
<tomreyn> insecure
<dabblerdude> tomreyn: I gotta remember it isn't Windows.
<tomreyn> i think xubuntu still uses ubiquity.
<tomreyn> i don't know what you're meaning to say there.
<dabblerdude> I mean, Microsoft's Windows OSes last for more than 10+ years, typically, and still stay secure and updated.
<wxl> "secure"
<dabblerdude> It's not the same thing with Ubuntu LTS releases.
<tomreyn> you like to compare apples with oranges apparently.
<dabblerdude> Yes.
<dabblerdude> I seem to be much of a Windows thinker.
<dabblerdude> I just found out the system requirements for Xubuntu.
<dabblerdude> 1GB of RAM and 20GB HDD space.
<dabblerdude> Not bad compared to Ubuntu's.
<tomreyn> that's lower than what i remember, and i last used it on 16.04
<dabblerdude> Ubuntu now, requires 2GB of RAM and 25GB of HDD space.
<tomreyn> but this is also the wrong channelt o discuss xubuntu
<dabblerdude> My mistake.
<dabblerdude> I'll head off of this for now.
<dabblerdude> See ya guys later.
<tomreyn> see yuo!
<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you uploading things you land?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @wxl [<wxl> @tsimonq2: are you uploading things you land?], ECHAN
<lubot> <tsimonq2> But not necessarily
<wxl> yikes
<Grobo> I just installed Lubuntu core on a minimal Ubuntu. The mouse is black and so are parts of the task bar. What package do I need to fix this?
<Grobo> Is there a mouse-pointer package?
<Grobo> Oh, I can't change the desktop color, either. I can set it but nothing happens
<Grobo> I see a background at the login screen. After I log in, the background disappears.
<TMiii> Hi guys, when I try to use the lubuntu installer I only have the choice to do manual partitioning and not to erase the whole disk like with e.g. the regular ubuntu installer
<TMiii> Anybody know why this is?
<TMiii> I tried the "sudo swapoff -a" as was mentioned in the install guide
<The_LoudSpeaker> @TMiii: which lubuntu version ?
<TMiii> 19.04
<The_LoudSpeaker> Okay. You can try manually erasing your disk using kde partition manager. Then restart the installer. See if that works.
<TMiii> I think i managed to solve it
<TMiii> Had to unmount my drive
<TMiii> There we go, installing :)
<tulan> hello
<tulan> china  22:40pm
<tulan> i am programer    python and c++
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hi tulan
<lubot> <HMollerCl> this is a support channel
<tulan> ok
#lubuntu 2019-07-30
<angelm> hi
<wxl> howdy
<fernandocompri> irc://undernet
<fernandocompri> sorry
<n-iCe> hi hi
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> lubuntu is no using almost same resources as ubuntu gnome o.O
<wxl> you're doing something wrong then XD
<n-iCe> how much does it use at first boot
<n-iCe> 700MB as me?
<wxl> seems like a lot to me
<lubot> <lynorian> what do you have autostarting
<n-iCe> nothing
<n-iCe> just booted
<wxl> according to `free -m` i've got 1514 available out of 1991
<wxl> 19.10 of course :)
<n-iCe> oh
<n-iCe> I downloaded 19.04
<n-iCe> is not the last one?
<wxl> it is
<wxl> i'm sure it's similar
<wxl> let me load it up
<n-iCe> wxl do you run other os?
<wxl> no
<n-iCe> is there any difference between .net and .me? sites
<wxl> i'll add i'm using live cd's here so it's using a little bit more than normal since part of the memory is used to run the os
<wxl> 19.04: 1514/1990
<wxl> so same thing
<wxl> .me is the actual site. .net is not. don't trust anything from there. there's no relation to the lubuntu team at all.
<n-iCe> damn
<n-iCe> Going to reinstall
<wxl> did you check the disc for defects at boot?
<n-iCe> nop
<n-iCe> I never do actually
<wxl> terrible
<wxl> do that this time
<wxl> and from here on out!
<n-iCe> okok
<n-iCe> but let me download from the correct site
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @n-iCe [<n-iCe> how much does it use at first boot], 339
<n-iCe> by the way is it possible to run lubuntu from a usb as a hdd?
<n-iCe> I mean install lubuntu in a usb?
<n-iCe> would be great
<wxl> sure
<n-iCe> never asked that before
<lubot> <lynorian> n-ice yes I have done that a long timea ago
<n-iCe> oh rally?
<lubot> <lynorian> just select the usb like hard drive to install to
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @n-iCe [<n-iCe> I mean install lubuntu in a usb?], Need a good usb else works very slow.
<lubot> <lynorian> or wahtever you want won't be as good as an ssd
<n-iCe> I see
<n-iCe> maybe use a microsd?
<n-iCe> would be faster than a usb?
<lubot> <lynorian> sd card booting can be complicated
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> I tried a few months back on a sandisk usb and it was dead slow.
<n-iCe> oh ok
<apt-ghetto> You have USB 3?
<n-iCe> I do have
<n-iCe> ports I mean
<n-iCe> but actually no idea if my usb itself is 3.0
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> Mine was usb 2 tho.
<apt-ghetto> There are also external ssd with USB 3
<n-iCe> I do own a ssd
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> There are also external ssd with USB 3], Those run like the wind.
<n-iCe> built in 256gb
<n-iCe> but it has windows
<n-iCe> I just bought this laptop
<n-iCe> not sure if I lose guarantee touching the OS
<apt-ghetto> No, there is no problem with the guarantee
<wxl> depending on who the seller is, there could be
<apt-ghetto> Why?
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> generally you do not. But don't know what will your retailer say. So no idea. Some dumb retailers do not agree.
<lubot> <The_LoudSpeaker> @apt-ghetto [<apt-ghetto> Why?], Coz this world is filled with all kinds of dumb people.
<wxl> some of them might consider windows removal as bad as removing a piece of hardware
<apt-ghetto> There is no need to remove windows
<n-iCe> Well, bought in México.
<apt-ghetto> You can resize the partition and free about 30-50 GiB
<n-iCe> apt-ghetto yeah, and install lubuntu was thinking that
<n-iCe> after install lubuntu will I be prompted to which os I want to boot?
<n-iCe> or do I need to move something in groob mrb etc
<n-iCe> never done this before
<apt-ghetto> If you install Lubuntu in the same boot mode
<n-iCe> what does same boot mode mean
<apt-ghetto> There are two different boot modes: the good, old BIOS and the new UEFI
<n-iCe> ine is legacy
<n-iCe> mine
<apt-ghetto> How do you know that?
<n-iCe> I mean, is eufi but can change it to legacy on Bios
<apt-ghetto> So if you have UEFI, then Windows is very likely installed also in UEFI mode
<n-iCe> you know what
<n-iCe> I don't want windows
<n-iCe> I don't like it
<n-iCe> let's remove it
<n-iCe> I downloaded lubuntu from the correct site, now is in my usb, brb! let's reboot
<n-iCe> thanks
<n-iCe> Ok, Im in the new iso
<n-iCe> 500MB as boot
<n-iCe> not installed yet
<n-iCe> removing window
<n-iCe> windows
<n-iCe> :
<n-iCe> :X
<n-iCe> ok, something wrong
<n-iCe> haha is not booting
<n-iCe> i think has something to do withh uefi
<n-iCe> but boot bios mode is set up on legacy
<apt-ghetto> Are you in the live-system?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> I reinstalled
<n-iCe> gonna try again
<apt-ghetto> Please share the link of `{ sudo parted --list; sudo efibootmgr -v; } | pastebinit`
<n-iCe> oh ok
<n-iCe> apt-ghetto:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3zGbjFY9Wx/
<apt-ghetto> You have a BIOS installation. Did you install the bootloader on /dev/sda?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> let me reboot
<lubot> <kc2bez> I don't see a boot flag.
<apt-ghetto> The boot flag is only needed by Windows and buggy firmware
<apt-ghetto> Grub can boot the OS from every known partition
<n-iCe> nope, did not boot
<n-iCe> and yes it was installed in /dev/sda
<apt-ghetto> Is there any message?
<n-iCe> well a hp eufi test thing
<apt-ghetto> And check your settings, that the disk is at the first position in the boot order
<n-iCe> it is
<n-iCe> lubuntu installation did not set the sda with the flag boot
<n-iCe> maybe that's the problem
<n-iCe> don't you think?
<n-iCe> and I see 2.5MB unallocated space
<apt-ghetto> The boot flag is technically not needed by Grub
<apt-ghetto> But there is buggy firmware, which checks if the boot flag is set and after this bootstrap the bootloader
<apt-ghetto> You can set the boot flag, e.g. with GParted
<n-iCe> yes I did
<apt-ghetto> Reboot and test it. If not, please write the exact error message
<n-iCe> ok
<n-iCe> Yes, worked.
<n-iCe> The installation has a bug I guess
<n-iCe> Also it always create an unallocated space
<apt-ghetto> I guess the unallocated space is for the alignment
<apt-ghetto> And if the boot flag helped, then you have buggy firmware
<n-iCe> htop 444MB
<n-iCe> apt-ghetto: well, I downloaded the last iso in the topic
<apt-ghetto> But there is open task to set the boot flag always
<apt-ghetto> So I guess, it will be fixed for the next release
<n-iCe> hope so
<n-iCe> my touchpad isnt working
<n-iCe> tap to click
<n-iCe> can't find mouse config
<n-iCe> found it
<n-iCe> oh but no touch to tap
<n-iCe> tap to click
<n-iCe> oh done
<n-iCe> haha
<n-iCe> thank you, bbl
<n-iCe> back
<fff_> hi
<wxl> o/
#lubuntu 2019-07-31
<n-iCe> And back
<n-iCe> hi wxl
<wxl> o/
<n-iCe> how are you?
<n-iCe> htop says now 450MB with irssi
<wxl> fine thx
<lubot> <HMollerCl> Hi n-iCe are you from mexico?
<n-iCe> I am
<n-iCe> Why does lubot talks for someone sometimes
<n-iCe> are in other network?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> hay un grupo en español #lubuntu-es
<n-iCe> a veer
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yess, telegram
<wxl> looks like irssi is using something like 26m for me
<n-iCe> yeah a little
<n-iCe> how do I disable the use of alt + a to open action tab
<n-iCe> since I use it in my irssi script
<n-iCe> can't find a way to disable it
<wxl> in qterminal?
<n-iCe> yes
<n-iCe> let me set the system to english
<wxl> weird i don't see that hotkey at all
<wxl> but file > preferences > shortcuts
<n-iCe>  yeah is not there
<n-iCe> type alt + a
<n-iCe> see what it does?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah hm
<wxl> that's probably going to be more difficult to deal with
<wxl> every window with a menu should respond similarly
<wxl> oh hide the menu bar
<wxl> problem solved
<n-iCe> yeah
<n-iCe> that solved it
<n-iCe> hi
<flix_> oi
<flix_> hi
<n-iCe> hi
<guiverc2> anyone got any experience with lxqt-panel on small screen 1024x600 but panned (xrandr --out..--panning 1920x1080) - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2423922&highlight=lubuntu  ... i can play/experiment later with it (experiment on a box) but any pointers welcome :)
<wxl> guiverc2: oh wow yeah no. might search github issues in lxqt and see if anyone's done similar
<wxl> nice
<guiverc2> thanks...  i'll play myself on it first (in a few hours) & then go look..  appreciated wxl  :)
<wxl> np thank you!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's is something for lxqt I think
<wxl> i mean ideally monitor settings could handle something like that but it certainly shouldn't override it
<lubot> <HMollerCl> they haven't implemented all things with xrandr, because of some agnostic issue and wayland
<lubot> <HMollerCl> that's what they told me when I put the issue on the wallpaper for multiple monitor
<wxl> still, it might be worth an upstream issue to track it
<guiverc2> thanks for insight too HMollerCl  ... I'll play first myself
<wxl> if lxqt gets in the way of xrandr settings, i would absolutely say that's a bug
<wxl> that goes against agnosticism
<guiverc2> to go upstream, shouldn't we have a lp.bug report first?  though I could use forum thread..  thanks
<wxl> in an ideal world, yes
<guiverc2> i'm safe then, this sure isn't an ideal..
<wxl> but without the one upstream, the one downstream is probably useless XD
<lubot> <HMollerCl> guiverc2: https://github.com/lxqt/lxqt/issues/1175#issuecomment-253859198
<guiverc2> wow.. thanks HMollerCl
<lubot> <HMollerCl> wxl: look what I found https://github.com/PapirusDevelopmentTeam/papirus-libreoffice-theme
<lubot> <HMollerCl> and https://github.com/bilelmoussaoui/Hardcode-Tray
<wxl> ooo
<wxl> oh hey were' on support :)
<lubot> <HMollerCl> jajaj, you are not the only one then
<lubot> <HMollerCl> confussing channels
#lubuntu 2019-08-01
<n-iCe> hi
<wxl> hey
<B|ack0p> hi
<n-iCe> hey hey
<lubot> <ctisme> @kc2bez [<kc2bez> To check on the sshd service you can issue a `systemctl status sshd`in …], it is up and running but only after i login the box pingable and reached
<kc2bez> @ctisme you upgrade this installation from 18.04 if I recall correctly?
<lubot> <ctisme> yes, you are correct
<kc2bez> wxl: Do you you have any guidance on the above situation^? @ctisme upgraded from 18.04 and now has to login to the system before network starts.
<wxl> 18.04 -> 19.04?
<kc2bez> Not sure if that was a direct hop.? @ctisme
#lubuntu 2019-08-02
<dominador> ?
<dominador> apenas suporte?
<zach88> i'm trying to install lubuntu from a usb disk and cannot get past the drive partitioning
<zach88> I get the following: The installer failed to create a partition table on elementary-vg.========================================================================================== Create a new partition table (type: msdos) on ‘/dev/elementary-vg’ ========================================================================================== ==============
<zach88> ============================================================================ Job: Create new partition table on device ‘/dev/elementary-vg’ =======================================================
<wxl> what version?
<zach88> 19.04
<wxl> is any partition mounted on that disc?
<zach88> I'm not usre
<zach88> i'm running off the usb now, tried deleting the partitions
<wxl> so when you have the live system up and running, run something like `sudo fdisk -l` and figure out the designation of that drive
<wxl> you know /dev/sdb or whatever
<wxl> then do something like `mount | grep /dev/sdb` (or whatever).. if it doesn't return anything, you have nothing mounted. if it does.. you have to unmount those
<zach88> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -lDisk /dev/loop0: 1.5 GiB, 1589342208 bytes, 3104184 sectorsUnits: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisk /dev/sda: 298.1 GiB, 320072933376 bytes, 625142448 sectorsDisk model: WDC WD3200BEKT-0Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 5
<zach88> 12 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisklabel type: dosDisk identifier: 0x5b1ca9edDevice     Boot   Start       End   Sectors   Size Id Type/dev/sda2       1001470 625141759 624140290 297.6G  5 Extended/dev/sda5       1001472 625141759 624140288 297.6G 8e Linux LVMDisk /dev/s
<zach88> db: 231.4 GiB, 248437014528 bytes, 485228544 sectorsDisk model: Cruzer Glide 3.0Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytesDisklabel type: dosDisk identifier: 0x0f9be39aDevice     Boot   Start     End Sectors  Size Id Type/dev/sdb1  *          0 3237695
<zach88> 3237696  1.6G  0 Empty/dev/sdb2       3211356 3218843    7488  3.7M ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)Disk /dev/zram0: 467.6 MiB, 490254336 bytes, 119691 sectorsUnits: sectors of 1 * 4096 = 4096 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytesDisk /dev/zram1: 467.6 MiB, 490254336 bytes, 119691 secto
<zach88> rsUnits: sectors of 1 * 4096 = 4096 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytesDisk /dev/zram2: 467.6 MiB, 490254336 bytes, 119691 sectorsUnits: sectors of 1 * 4096 = 4096 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 byte
<zach88> sDisk /dev/zram3: 467.6 MiB, 490254336 bytes, 119691 sectorsUnits: sectors of 1 * 4096 = 4096 bytesSector size (logical/physical): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytesI/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes
<wxl> yikes dude don't do that
<wxl> you can use pastebin if you want anyone to read that
<lubot> <ctisme> is this solution still valid for disco https://askubuntu.com/questions/875290/how-to-disable-laptop-power-key-in-lubuntu ... ?
<guiverc> cstime - I very much doubt it; it's for LXDE, not LXQt; my 19.10 box doesn't have `lxsession`
<guiverc> ^ctisme
<lubot> <ctisme> noted
<lubot> <ctisme> but the keybind should be the same
<lubot> <aptghetto> correct: lxqt-rc.xml
<lubot> <aptghetto> You have the same file also in your home: ~/.config/openbox/lxqt-rc.xml … You should change the file in your home, so it will not be overwritten by updates
<lubot> <ctisme> should i restart the sddm @ap
<lubot> <ctisme> @aptghetto
<lubot> <ctisme> after editing
<lubot> <aptghetto> I have no idea. Does `openbox --reconfigure` not work?
<lubot> <ctisme> noted
<Guest31944> What is up?
<Guest31944> Can people see this?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yes
<jugaad> i have a question about software center
<jugaad> i was looking for a app for creating which was available in elementry os but same app was not Mint or Lubuntu
<jugaad> now when i have searched some games. ubuntu fourms mentioned that these games such as Super Tux Kart can be found in software center but In lubuntu software center that is not available
<jugaad> second line was mistype, it was app for creating usb bootable.
<jugaad> there are many apps not available in Lubuntu software center. is that only My OS problem or it's common?
<kc2bez> jugaad: which version of Lubuntu?
<jugaad> version is 18.04
<wxl> if you're using "lubuntu software center," don't
<jugaad> this problem is not just of lubuntu
<wxl> you should find what you're looking for in synaptic
<wxl> and if not, install snapd and use it to install it
<jugaad> i thought all apps are common in Linux mint, ubuntu, lubuntu,
<wxl> yes
<wxl> but snaps are not the same as deb packages
<jugaad> sybaptic is ok. but why is it happening that some apps are not commonly available in ubuntu and Lubuntu?
<wxl> let's look at a specific example
<wxl> so name one
<kc2bez> jugaad: You had mentioned Super Tux Kart so perhaps we should start there.
<jugaad> yeah
<wxl> !info supertuxkart bionic
<ubottu> supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): 3D kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (bionic), package size 3648 kB, installed size 12558 kB
<wxl> so there it is in 18.04
<wxl> it's available anywhere through apt or synaptic
<kc2bez> I can verify. I just started my 18.04 vm and was able to search for it in synaptic.
<jugaad> yes in synaptic it is there
<jugaad> but in software center is not
<jugaad> i raised question about software center only. because it have icons. and screenshots. it also become the part of judgement. :-)
<wxl> it's also a snap https://snapcraft.io/supertuxkart
<wxl> what is this software center you're using?
<jugaad> preloaded software center which come with Lubuntu default
<kc2bez> I don't think 18.04 had one.
<wxl> it didn't
<jugaad> in system tools, then Software
<wxl> let's see a screenshot
<kc2bez> Oh, I think that is gnome software.
<jugaad> sorry but i don't know if it gnome software or any other
<kc2bez> I understand, I was letting wxl know.
<kc2bez> Although, I was able to search for supertuxkart there too.
<jugaad> when i used to use ubuntu 14.04. i remember, almost every linux top apps used to be there. but now i have Linux Mint, elementory os, Lubuntu. there software coneters are not same
<wxl> they should be the same, but they aren't necessarily
<wxl> all of the ubuntu family should be the same
<wxl> but mint, elementary, other distros both downstream and upstream could be different
<wxl> and that's not necessarily a bug
<jugaad> i thought each have made a choice that we will keep selected apps in app center.
<wxl> no
<jugaad> for me. it is fine if i use synaptic or app center. i install OSs in other people's PC too. if they need
<jugaad> so i remove there XP, or windows 7 and install Lubuntu
<jugaad> hahahahhaah
<jugaad> they feel good
<jugaad> but only software center is the place where they can be comfortable for installing apps, just like android app store.
<wxl> then they should install from there
<jugaad> alright. thanks wxl and Kc2bez for your time.
<kc2bez> Thanks for using Lubuntu.
<jugaad> welcome
#lubuntu 2019-08-03
<lubot> Popp was added by: Popp
<nic83> I have a problem installing lubuntu. In the partition stage it only says EFI and then
<nic83> manual partition
<nic83> But I want to erase the previous OS (Windows - brand new laptop)
<lubot> <lynorian> @nic83 Does it have emmc or something unmount all previous partitions
<nic83> And anyways I don't know how to manually partition
<nic83> MMC
<lynorian> you will need to unmount all partitions unfortanetly installer automounts them
<nic83> How can I unmount them
<lynorian> open pcmanfm-qt and click on the arrows on the sidebar
<nic83> now what
<lynorian> then restart the installer
<lubot> ∆ was added by: ∆
<fwe> hello
<lubot> Markox89 was added by: Markox89
<lubot> <Markox89> Hi! I just updated from Bionic to Eoan, something went really wrong XD i had to manually reinstall terminal, no navigation bars at all...am I missing some new package?
<tomreyn> Markox89: hi, how did you update, and is lubuntu-desktop installed?
<tomreyn> you're aware that eoan is unreleased, right?
<lubot> <Markox89> @tomreyn [<tomreyn> Markox89: hi, how did you update, and is lubuntu-desktop installed?], Changed repos in sources. I know it's still under development but I saw feature freeze is near 😋 … Reinstalling lubuntu desktop right now, thank you I'll come back soon.
<tomreyn> Markox89: changing apt sources to upgrade isn't really the right way to upgrade (maybe lubuntu has different policies on thais, but i assume not), and probably why it failed.
<tomreyn> upgrading to 19.04 via do-release-upgrade beforehand or installing eoan fresh in a VM for testing would have been a safer approach.
<lubot> <Markox89> Thank you! I solved my problem :)
<desikoder> hi
<lubot> Dean Nielsen was added by: Dean Nielsen
#lubuntu 2019-08-04
<lotuspsychje> does current 19.04 lubuntu iso also have kernel 5.0.0.23 ?
<diogenes_> you can check: https://distrotest.net/Lubuntu
<furaidi> my uname -a: Linux dev-pc 5.0.0-23-generic
<furaidi> just updated
<Doctor_Tau> what is the lubot?
<Doctor_Tau> some sort of bridge?
<kc2bez> Doctor_Tau: yes. It is a bridge to Telegram.
<Doctor_Tau> Ahhhhhh, cool.
<kc2bez> It is pretty handy. The Telegram link is in the topic.
<uio> Hi, using Lubuntu 16.04 LTS on an Asus Eee PC Flare series. I just installed the updates via the update centre today and now when I boot I can see the decrypt screen fine, but the login screen is all black. If I use the Fn keys to ak the machine hiberanate then upon pressing the 'on' button it resumes and screen is fine. I didn't have this issue before, but perhaps I should mention that the decrypt screen is always too dim unless I use the brightness keys.
<uio> The brightness keys have no effect on this new problem though. Any thoughts? Thanks!
#lubuntu 2020-07-27
<atomd525> hi
<atomd525> i have some troubles when i try to install chromium-browser
<atomd525> "new chromium-browser package pre-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 10"
<atomd525> with lubuntu 20.04 lts
<atomd525> resolved with sudo dpkg ––configure –a
<atomd525> thank you for your non help, i have feel so lonely and sad
<kc2bez> atomd525: chromium is delivered as a snap package now. The .Deb package should install the snap version.
<atomd525> i see
<atomd525> thank you
<kc2bez> You are welcome.
<atomd525> what is the difference between a snap package and a .deb?
<kc2bez> snap is a universal package format that can be installed on most Linux distros. They have a sandbox confinement.
<kc2bez> https://snapcraft.io/
<kc2bez> If you browse to the store section you can see all of the available packages. ^
<atomd525> it is better than .deb?
<atomd525> sandbox for a better security i suppose
<kc2bez> That is subjective. There are some benefits. The security being one of them.
<kc2bez> It is also possible to package something once and have it available everywhere
<kc2bez> so 20.04,18.04,&16.04 and so on can all have the same version.
<atomd525> i see
<atomd525> lubuntu 20.04 looks like heavier in ram, because of lxqt?
<atomd525> i hope it won't be a problem to install it on old computers
<kc2bez> I haven't found it to be to much more.
<kc2bez> Still less than 400Mb on a fresh boot
<atomd525> i like to save old computers from the scrapyard
<kc2bez> As long as it has a 64 bit processor you should be all set.
<atomd525> lubuntu is a great project for that, thanks to all the contributors
<atomd525> ok
<kc2bez> I think the biggest issue these days is the modern web will gobble up your RAM. There isn't much we can do about that.
<atomd525> yes :(
<atomd525> deactivate all the unuseful technologies inside a browser maybe
<kc2bez> Maybe. Everyone has different use cases I guess.
<atomd525> thanks for the chat, have a nice day
<kc2bez> You are welcome. Hope yours is good too.
<karat> hey chipper
<karat> thacker?
<SpeakerToMeat> Is there no way to build new initramfs on a live usb pen drive install?
<lubot> <. .> Hi, … what is the "xpra gui"? I just saw that it is installed automatically
<tomreyn> SpeakerToMeat: what happens when you try?
<lubot> <. .> I have no idea why and how it is installed :)
<genii> xpra is basically like the program called "screen" but where you can run X apps instead of strictly commandline apps like in "screen". So you can detach from them and reattach to them
<SpeakerToMeat> tomreyn, If I use update-initramfs.dist (the other script is just an echo that says it can't be used for install media), I get an error trying to determine root fs
<lubot> <. .> Thanks for the information ;)
<SpeakerToMeat> I also need to double check is the initramfs can be replaced, since the boot partition is iso9660. I will probably have to copy the contents somewhere, replace the initramfs file and build a new image and copy it to the partition
<tomreyn> SpeakerToMeat: so you are trying to modify the live image?
<tomreyn> those are indeed read-only, you'll need to rebuild the image to get a different one.
<tomreyn> why are you meaning to run update-initramfs in the first place?
<tomreyn> or why are you trying to get an updated initramfs onto the live usb?
<tomreyn> is there some problem somewhere which you're trying to solve? are you trying to improve upon something (and what)?
<SpeakerToMeat> tomreyn, Adding an option to a module. I tried using rc.local to run an equivalent command, but it failed, even when systemd has a rc.local checker. I will try with a systemd run once service unit, we'll see
<tomreyn> SpeakerToMeat: just pass the module option via grub
<tomreyn> !kernelparm
<ubottu> To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> trying to persist *anything* on a live usb image will fail. the only option is to rebuild it.
<SpeakerToMeat> Hmmm ok
<SpeakerToMeat> Well this live image is persistent
<SpeakerToMeat> has a casper-rw partition
<SpeakerToMeat> That works, but not for initramfs stage stuff of course
<tomreyn> you wont need it anyways
<SpeakerToMeat> The other question, can you think about any reason why mouseemu would fail to work with lubuntu/lxde? I've set the mouseemu with config for ctrl+click = right click. It runs, with the "right" parameters, but doesn't do the work. I'm trying to determine if mosueemu gets the events, wether the codes for the events are right for it, and wether xorg and lxde are taking in account both pointers, the
<SpeakerToMeat> real one, and the mouseemu one.
<tomreyn> use xev, compare events for mouse click vs ctrl-mouse click
<SpeakerToMeat> Nod I will do that too
#lubuntu 2020-07-28
<nuxil> hello. how do i disable the update notifier popup ?
<nuxil> i tried commenting out the lines in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-notifier ,but it doesnt help.
<guiverc> nuxil, you haven't said which release, but https://manual.lubuntu.me/stable/4/4.4/Update-Notifier.html?highlight=update%20notifier provides clues as to program, I'd try unclicking the autostart checkbox in the "Application.Autostart" box
<nuxil> sorry. using 20.04
<guiverc> have a look and see if you can see what I mean (LXQt->Session.Settings)
<nuxil> thanks
<Michael38> I have installes Ubuntu 19.04 disco and wanted to add some more software or upgrade the system but it tells me that there is no Release file found at the URL
<lubot> <kc2bez> 19.04 is end of life Michael38 https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-10-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/
<Michael38> I also tried "sudo do-release-upgrade" but the system answered that an upgrade from disco to focal is not supported
<kc2bez> Right, that is two versions out of support actually.
<kc2bez> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Michael38> So shall I download the new system and install Lubuntu again?
<kc2bez> That is probably the fastest solution.
<kc2bez> You should definitely backup your data first.
<Michael38> Thank you! Do I need a CD oder DVD for the latest release?
<Michael38> It is a virgin system
<lubot> <teward001> why do you need to 'order' a disk
<kc2bez> It will fit on a DVD but a USB is likely faster
<lubot> <teward001> download the ISO write it to the USB stick
<Michael38> OK, thank you! That is all!
<JamesJr1> Is anyone here that can help me with an installation error?
<wxl> JamesJr1: don't ask to ask, just ask
<JamesJr1> https://pastebin.com/B6PBSHY5 Here's a pastebin log of what I discovered using the terminal.
<JamesJr1> I'm on a Ryzen 3 Desktop that I built myself.
<JamesJr1> and yes I did try "umount /dev/loop0"
<wxl> why aren't you just clicking on the install button?
<JamesJr1> Because it had the error.
<JamesJr1> I wanted to see if it outputted an error on the terminal.
<wxl> there are logs…
<JamesJr1> It's cool, any help tho.
<wxl> https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/debugging/
<JamesJr1> That doesn't really answer my question though...
<JamesJr1> I'm trying to install a clean copy of Lubuntu, and it's saying it's failing to mount filesystem.squashfs due to loop0 being mounted already or busy or whatever...
<JamesJr1> It's really irritating me, because I currently have no other install media to try something else, plus my HDD is well.... Blank.
<JamesJr1> Currently chatting on the LiveUSB I have.
<wxl> what i'm suggesting is you provide the logs
<wxl> question before you do tho
<wxl> what media are you trying to install to?
<JamesJr1> Hard Disk
<wxl> what kind?
<JamesJr1> It's a cheaper 1TB HDD.
<wxl> just a normal old spinning sata drive?
<JamesJr1> I forget the brand name.
<JamesJr1> And yes
<JamesJr1> it is
<wxl> what is mounted (pastebin the results of `mount`)?
<JamesJr1> https://pastebin.com/iL0i2L3r
<JamesJr1> I gotta brb I need to take my meds
<wxl> what version of lubuntu is this btw?
<JamesJr1> Latest version from the website
<JamesJr1> wxl
<wxl> what version is that, to be clear?
<wxl> lsb_release -a
<JamesJr1> 19.10
<wxl> whta website did you download that from?
<JamesJr1> lubuntu.net
<wxl> that's not our website
<wxl> see the topic
<wxl> also that's not the latest version
<wxl> so go get 20.04 https://lubuntu.me/downloads/
<wxl> make sure you let the thing run it's disk check at the beginning and make sure it succeeds before proceeding
<JamesJr1> How am I supposed to flash a new USB while I'm booted from it?
<wxl> (furthermore 19.10 is no longer supported)
<wxl> how did you do it in the first place?
<JamesJr1> I was on windows.
<JamesJr1> And my partitions are gone.
<wxl> kind of unfortunate
<wxl> i cannot even gurantee you have a valid version of lubuntu given the source you got it from, so it's hard to make much in the way of suggestions
<genii> wxl: This seems... possibly related https://github.com/calamares/calamares/issues/1044
<guiverc> JamesJr1, I've used a 'live' image to `wget` an ISO which was written to space (created partition, another time used network storage), then `dd` to a thumb-drive (not the drive the live was running on though; that is possible to with local space & more effort)
<wxl> yeah that's a possibility if you have a partitioned drive
<guiverc> on 19.10 - https://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-19-10-end-of-life-and-current-support-statuses/  (what wxl said anyway)
<wxl> a virtual machine could be a solution but i doubt the live system has enough storage for that
<JamesJr1> I'll just download a new copy on my friend's laptop and flash to the the usb
<JamesJr1> I don't have an extra thumb drive.
<JamesJr1> Anyway Thanks.
<guiverc> I created a partition (since it was where I wanted to install to using 'live', it didn't matter to me); I can't recall what ISO & may have opted for netboot or something..
<JamesJr1> Anyway the site is lubuntu.me
<JamesJr1> ?
<wxl> genii: last published version in eoan was 3.2.14 which is greater than the 3.2.3 that fixed it
<wxl> JamesJr1: yep
<wxl> you'll see that listed EVERYWHERE
<wxl> including ubuntu.com, wikipedia, distrowatch, etc.
<JamesJr1> Ah alright cool, I'll be back in a bit in case it doesn't work still ;)
<JamesJr1> Thanks for your awesome help :)
<wxl> yep! be well!
#lubuntu 2020-07-29
<LightMan777> Hello!!!
<LightMan777> anyone here?
<LightMan777> i have some questions
<LightMan777> ...
<kc2bez> !ask | LightMan777
<ubottu> LightMan777: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<JamesJr1> Okay I'm back
<JamesJr1> It didn't fix the problem.
<JamesJr1> I'm on the 20.04 Libe USB now.
<JamesJr1> Live*
<JamesJr1> Boost.Python error in job "unpackfs". Command 'mount' returned non-zero exit status 32.
<kc2bez> JamesJr1: can we get a paste of your log please?
<JamesJr1> Sure
<JamesJr1> Where is it located at?
<JamesJr1> I forgot
<kc2bez> ~/.cache/calamares/
<JamesJr1> that folder doesn't exist for some reason
<kc2bez> What file system format is your USB?
<JamesJr1> ntfs
<JamesJr1> I think
<JamesJr1> Most likely yeah
<kc2bez> fat32 will likely fix the issues.
<JamesJr1> So your saying I should just remake the usb rn?
<JamesJr1> I can do that pretty quick.
<JamesJr1> I was using unetbootin to make it tho
<kc2bez> try fat32
<JamesJr1> And thanks
<kc2bez> np.
<JamesJr1> I'll be back if it didn't help :)
<kc2bez> ok
<LightMan777> !ask how can i make more fast lubuntu ?
<ubottu> LightMan777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LightMan777> how can i make more faster lubuntu?
<guiverc> LightMan777, it'll depend on your box, use you make of the system... For some boxes using a swapfile/swap-partition improves speed (where RAM is less than demands for it, eg. 4GB boxes)
<guiverc> you also didn't provide your release; 18.04 LTS for example defaults to swap created automatically I believe
<LightMan777> i have 1gb of ram and i have a swap partition (not a file) of 2gb
<LightMan777> but i thought is not enough for make it faster
<guiverc> what release of Lubuntu?  1GB is very low, and won't be enough for many web sites (ie. they'll always be slow because they expect 4GB of ram)
<LightMan777> i have lubuntu 20.04 with swap, preload, tlp
<LightMan777> yes, it doesn't enough
<LightMan777> for webs like facebook, youtube, instagram, etc
<guiverc> you need to increase RAM, I've not used 1GB on any amd64 Lubuntu system, only x86/i386
<LightMan777> no have any config for the system?
<guiverc> I suspect your system is slow because of lack of RAM, I'm booting an old thinkpad with 1.5GB of ram to see what swap space I created on that.
<LightMan777> i have 2gb of swap space on a partition maked
<LightMan777> it help
<LightMan777> very much
<LightMan777> but the browsers is my problem
<guiverc> I created 6GB of swap for my 18.04 system with 1.5GB of dRAM
<guiverc> I believe lack of RAM is your issue, small swap second (4GB can by utilized by some web pages; you only have 3GB with swap and some of that will be used by other programs, OS and your desktop)
<LightMan777> so i need to make a bigger partition for swap?
<LightMan777> like 4gb or 6gb like you?
<LightMan777> that gonna make more better my system?
<guiverc> Your fix is getting more RAM, increasing swap will speed it up I believe, but not as much as more RAM would
<LightMan777> so i can increase my ram with a swapfile?
<LightMan777> for make mor swap sapce?
<LightMan777> more*
 * guiverc is giving my opinion only, I'm limited by what I'm told & my own understanding of your issue
<guiverc> yes you can use swap partition & swap file at the same time.
<guiverc> I'll provide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-add-swap-space-on-ubuntu-20-04 for details if helpful
<LightMan777> nice so im gonna make a swapfile then
<LightMan777> for test
<LightMan777> a friend recommended me pale moon browser
<LightMan777> for solve the problem
<guiverc> don't forget, your OS will use a significant portion of your 1GB of ram, you've not got much at all for the browser to operate it... lack of ram is your problem in my opinion, swap will improve but not fix issue as I see it
<LightMan777> oooh ok, well how a cant get more ram for the device im gonna test with the swap space
<guiverc> lynx & w3m are better browsers when RAM is really tight... esp. if all you want is to read the detail (not look at pictures; operate the javascript etc of the page)
<Palekko-dari-Mks> my computer use 1,8gb ram how much partition for swap must be used ?
<LightMan777> well i just wanna help this device to be used for everyones
<guiverc> Palekko-dari-Mks, it'll depend on use case, example I gave before of my 18.04 system with 1.5GB of RAM is I created 6GB swap; programs to be used will influence, also if you hibernate and things too, but mostly programs/apps you'll use
<guiverc> LightMan777, amd64/64-bit has more overhead than x86/32-bit; difference isn't great, but using 64-bit does require more ram (non-local memory addresses are double the size)
<guiverc> sorry, 32bit with PAE does sort of mute my last thought sorry, difference is so minimal as to be...
<Palekko-dari-Mks> oh i see,now i used 4GB for swap cause my program standard,is it enough for swap ?
<LightMan777> i understand, but i don't wanna mount again the system
<guiverc> Palekko-dari-Mks, if you're talking swapfile, I'd just use it and see... swapfiles are easy to re-create (ie. changing size), and if it was swap partition, you can add a small swap file later if necessary (it'll use both, slight overhead I suspect using both, but its easy)
<Palekko-dari-Mks> thank you for the explanation, for the time being I use 4GB swap because I only use the standard program and penetration of the network, my computer specifications are cpu intel celeron 1.5GHZ and 2GB ram
<Palekko-dari-Mks> so while I use lubuntu, I think lubuntu is lighter for my computer specs than when I use linux
<Palekko-dari-Mks> used kali linux i mean
<LightMan777> i thought lubuntu is a great os
<LightMan777> and lighter
<Palekko-dari-Mks> in indonesia,lubuntu no familiar i think :)
<JamesJr1> Hey, The install for lubuntu completed, now I have another problem. I get a black screen after the lubuntu logo when I boot from my HDD.
<JamesJr1> On the live usb again
<JamesJr1> I'm using a Ryzen 3 3200G CPU with Radeon Vega 8 graphics.
<Palekko-dari-Mks> try to edit grub in file system
<LightMan777> what do you think about sparkylinux LXQT?
<guiverc> LightMan777, asking about other non-Lubuntu doesn't belong here, this is Lubuntu support (#lubuntu-offtopic would likely apply for your last question)
<LightMan777> can i make a boot usb with a sdcard and an adapter?
<me-1> hi...what is the latest Lubuntu 32 bit version
<guiverc> belated, but Lubuntu 18.04 LTS is the last supported x86/32-bit
<strobe2020> i'm trying to troubleshoot a loss of internet connection after an system update for 19.04. my friend is using an older netgear wna1100 wireless adapter, running the latest kernel for 19.04. how do i know if the adapter is still supported? i think the kernel module needed is ath9k_htc
<strobe2020> i'm planning on updating my friend to 20.04 lts soon, so maybe there's more older hardware support in that version, even if it's "newer"
<diogenes_> strobe2020, newer often remove support for really old hardware but what i'd do, i'd run a live session off a USB drive, pug in the wireless adaptor and see it it's detected and works.
<strobe2020> diogenes_, yeah, i was planning on doing that, but i was hoping to maybe troubleshoot over the phone, to avoid needing to do that
<strobe2020> diogenes_, do you happen to know if lts kernel generally supports older hardware?
<diogenes_> strobe2020, i'm not aware of what they include and what they exclude from the kernel.
<oerheks> 19.10 is EOL, dead
<strobe2020> diogenes_, can you recommend an inexpensive wireless usb adapter that will work with 20.04?
<strobe2020> we might need to get one today
<diogenes_> strobe2020, https://www.wirelesshack.org/top-linux-compatible-usb-wireless-adapters.html
<strobe2020> i found a tenda w311m lying around i could try
<strobe2020> but i think that's a bit old too
<strobe2020> diogenes_, ok thanks for the link
<diogenes_> if i was to buy and adaptor i'd get at least a 1 year old TP-Link.
<strobe2020> diogenes_, ok i'll look into that. btw, as a short term fix, how can i roll back to the previous kernel?
<diogenes_> strobe2020, keep "shift" pressed down when PC boots up and choose advanced, there you gonna have older kernels to select from.
<strobe2020> ok thx
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<ville_> lkjlljl'
<ville_> lllll
<ville_> lllll
<ville_> llll
<ville_> lll
<ville_> l
<ville_> l
<ville_> l
<ville_> l
<ville_> l
<JamesJr1> Hey guys, I finally got lubuntu working.
<kc2bez> That is great JamesJr1 !
<JamesJr1> Wow it runs SUPER fast on my PC.
<JamesJr1> I'm using a Ryzen 3 3200G with Radeon Vega 8 graphics.
<JamesJr1> And lubuntu
<JamesJr1> I like how fast it does stuff.
<kc2bez> Sounds like a good combo.
<strobe2020> diogenes_, for what it's worth, 5.3.0-64-generic was causing the connection issue, booting into 5.3.0-62-generic solved the problem
<strobe2020> this is for 19.10 eoan
<diogenes_> strobe2020, ok good to know.
<strobe2020> i just don't know if it's because support was dropped for that older wifi adapter or some other kind of bug
<strobe2020> diogenes_, ok, so now i have a new question. i need to tweak /etc/default/grub to boot the "good" kernel, but it's buried in the "advanced" submenu, so how does that work with the numerical scheme of grub_default?
<diogenes_> strobe2020, run this: cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the url.
<strobe2020> diogenes_, zygu
<diogenes_> strobe2020, cat /etc/grub.d/40_custom | nc termbin.com 9999
<JamesJr1> Hey guys, is there a Radeon Vega 8 driver for lubuntu?
<JamesJr1> Or does the default setting work fine for me.
<strobe2020> diogenes_, umfp
<diogenes_> strobe2020, sudo nano /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<diogenes_> and it should look like this: https://dpaste.com/6PZX46MLT
<diogenes_> after that run: sudo update-grub
<diogenes_> and you gonna have this new menu entry in grub: Ubuntu, with Linux 5.3.0-62-generic
<diogenes_> but that's not all, if you want it to boot automatically then you have to do this:
<diogenes_> sudo nano /etc/default/grub and add the following:
<diogenes_> GRUB_DEFAULT=(number of the entry, 0 is the first entry so it might be 3)
<diogenes_> after that run: sudo update-grub
<strobe2020> diogenes_, great...thanks so much for your help. you saved me a trip across town
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<lubot> <HMollerCl> strobe2020: you should update to 20.04 19.10 is EOL.
<strobe2020> can i do do-release-upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 or is a fresh install necessary?
<oerheks> you should see it, when you try to update.
<LightMan777> Hello
<LightMan777> !ask can i revive an android phone with linux?
<ubottu> LightMan777: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LightMan777> Can i revive an android phone with linux?
<LightMan777> using lubuntu
<kc2bez> LightMan777: it is not possible to install Lubuntu on an Android phone.
<LightMan777> sorry, i'm talking about use lubuntu for revive an android phone with the terminal or something
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> (Photo, 782x152) https://i.imgur.com/uJsG1Ez.jpg hi, i have two questions: 1. why is there this last partition?
<LightMan777> well i thought there is something wrong
<LightMan777> but idk
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> 2. How can I put the telegram into the internet tools on the left side? I downloaded it from discover, but it was not put into it automatically.
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> @LightMan777 [<LightMan777> well i thought there is something wrong], I think it was an error. Can I add it to the biggest partition?
<LightMan777> try it
#lubuntu 2020-07-30
<lubot> <Nnnn mmmm> Hi, How can I put the telegram into the internet tools on the left side? I mean the "start". I downloaded telegram from discover, but it was not put into the start automatically.
<lubot> <toumbo> I'm wondering what is called when words flicker due to GPU legacy model?
#lubuntu 2020-07-31
<agah> selam
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Is there a way to preview the libreoffice and pdf files in the pcmanfm icons?
<wxl> @N0um3n0 does this help re: LO? https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/61938/how-do-i-turn-on-thumbnail-previews-in-libreoffice-writer/
<wxl> more generally https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/File_manager_functionality#Use_PCManFM_to_get_thumbnails_for_other_file_types
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @wxl [<wxl> @N0um3n0 does this help re: LO? https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/61 …], Thanks !!!! Is for a portuguese group
<wxl> also https://specifications.freedesktop.org/thumbnail-spec/thumbnail-spec-latest.html
<wxl> here's some discussion with pdf and djvu in pcmanfm-qt https://github.com/lxqt/pcmanfm-qt/issues/1080
<wxl> tl;dr the filemanager (this is true with other filemanagers) doesn't provide the thumbnails, but it depends upon a program to generate them
<wxl> if there are thumbnailers missing with default software, we should probably add them or at least provide good instructions
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Thanks @wxl23
#lubuntu 2020-08-01
<marcoibs> hi
<lubot> chikatambun was added by: chikatambun
<lubot> <chikatambun> i want to propose lubuntu to my friend ... what package should be installed? He is on ubuntu 20.04 desktop
<guiverc> You can add the Lubuntu desktop to an existing install via `sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop`, but it's not without some costs (more complicated menus, more bandwidth used for backups, install etc as you've the original desktop & Lubuntu's LXQt desktop both present.  You select which you want to use at login
<lubot> <chikatambun> guiverc: more bandwidth used for backups, what backups ?
<guiverc> sorry that was the wrong word, bandwidth used for upgrades, install on disk etc
<guiverc> you'll get upgrades for both desktops, both desktop's programs,  if it's GNOME & LXQt, you'll have two editors (gedit for gnome, featherpad for LXQt etc... both appear in menus, both get upgrades etc, multiplied by each like program...
<lubot> <chikatambun> got it, well explained... thanks guiverc
<guiverc> you're most welcome
<lubot> <chikatambun> because the box is slow using the current ubuntu, i hope he will give lubuntu a shot. … I hope he will get good experience using the new desktop env... how to make the transition smooth to the new habit?
<guiverc> if the box has limited RAM, a negative of the two desktops is programs for GNOME are GTK3 based, and using them when using Lubuntu/LXQt is they won't use libraries used by desktop, but use more memory loading them into RAM.  On my box with 8gb of ram I don't worry (and mine is a box from 2009), but on a newer box with far less memory I consider that.  If 'slow' is because of limited amount of ram, and a non-technical user, two desktops can be a
<guiverc> negative/complexity
<guiverc> (I use a 2005 thinkpad with lubuntu 18.04, it has multiple desktops too, XFCE (Xubuntu) & LXDE (Lubuntu) for example, but I'm aware of programs & what they'll use, so select before I load as that laptop only has 1.5gb of ram)
<guiverc> Yes, the Lubuntu desktop is far lighter, performs far faster on most machines (I wouldn't try a modern GNOME on an old pentium 4 I have, but it ran Lubuntu 19.04/10 fine)
<lubot> <chikatambun> https://www.asus.com/Laptops/X455LA/ with 2 gig ram only
<guiverc> I'm too tried to think clearly, the best experience would be re-install (so no duplication of programs, wasted ram due to selecting app intended for wrong desktop), you can re-install using manual-partition, & no-format of partitions to not lose data, but still a hassle...
<guiverc> if you look at https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/lubuntu-desktop you'll see a list of programs installed & used by lubuntu, those will be efficient, you could compare with ubuntu-desktop to see what won't be efficient when using lubuntu...
<guiverc> my system has 3 desktops installed; but from menu I can only pick which belongs with which desktop because I generally already know them...
<guiverc> (https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/ubuntu-desktop is the equiv. for default ubuntu/gnome desktop for focal/20.04)
 * guiverc is really too tired to give clear advice sorry; why I messed up download/upgrade with backup before
<lubot> <chikatambun> no worries, i see your points
#lubuntu 2020-08-02
<Espartax23> Hi!
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @oerheks [<oerheks> why do you need such old driver, nouveau covers old cards good ( 2d )], Because when i open firefox the the cpu is 100 when i open video in youtube
<lubot> <chikatambun> @RONI ASAAD [Because when i open firefox the the cpu is 100 when i open video in youtube], try to install ublock origin addon/extension for firefox
<diogenes_> chikatambun, in the address bar type: about:support
<diogenes_> scroll down where it says Compositing and is has to be set to Basic.
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @chikatambun [try to install ublock origin addon/extension for firefox], Ok
<lubot> <chikatambun> @RONI ASAAD [Ok], any good news?
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @chikatambun [any good news?], No
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @chikatambun [any good news?], Still 100%
<lubot> <N0um3n0> @RONI ASAAD [Still 100%], have you tried with a lighter browser?
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @N0um3n0 [have you tried with a lighter browser?], you welcome again
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @N0um3n0 [have you tried with a lighter browser?], No
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @N0um3n0 [have you tried with a lighter browser?], Like what ؟
<lubot> <N0um3n0> Falkon, midori, pale Moon, or something derived from chromium, like Brave?
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/GuvmmDy.jpg
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/xXdLfAP.jpg
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/CcMwv7f.jpg And i found the same problem with system appa like Discover
<lubot> <chikatambun> @N0um3n0 [Falkon, midori, pale Moon, or something derived from chromium, like Brave?], vivaldi
<diogenes_> looks like you need to change your system theme.
<lubot> <kc2bez> Try turning on Compton.
<lubot> <kc2bez> That is a video rendering issue.
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> @kc2bez [Try turning on Compton.], How ؟
<Noumeno> putting it in the terminal as compton, it can also be activated in the startup options.
<lubot> <RONI ASAAD> (Photo, 1280x768) https://i.imgur.com/caivmZs.jpg
<nmzm> Hello everyone :)
<nmzm> I've tried to google that for hours and still didn't found anything. That's why I want to ask here: I've been using mysql server 5.6 on Ubuntu for a long time and now I want to upgrade mysql server to the new one. As I understand I need to export all tables and then import them to the new DB or there might be issues with that?
<nmzm> Sorry, not Ubuntu, Lubuntu :D
